# Your FOTDs part 2!!!!!



## Sunshine

Continued from :http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/your-fotds-247593.html

When a thread reaches 5,000 posts, time to close and continue a new one! Thanks! Carry on!


----------



## shakti29

Wow, I got scared for a minute! I wondered what drama could have happened in the FOTD thread to cause it to be closed! LOL!


----------



## clb1968

shakti29 said:


> Wow, I got scared for a minute! I wondered what drama could have happened in the FOTD thread to cause it to be closed! LOL!


 

Hey , I was the last FOTD! LOL


----------



## Pursegrrl

shakti29 said:


> Wow, I got scared for a minute! I wondered what drama could have happened in the FOTD thread to cause it to be closed! LOL!


 
LOL!!  Yeah, the FOTD thread is one of the Happiest Places on tPF .


----------



## Pursegrrl

clb1968 said:


> Hey , I was the last FOTD! LOL


 
Congrats!!


----------



## Sunshine

Nope no drama!


----------



## tmc089

shakti29 said:


> Wow, I got scared for a minute! I wondered what drama could have happened in the FOTD thread to cause it to be closed! LOL!



We some ca-razy girls in the FOTD thread lol.


----------



## nwhite

I almost thought something at first, but then remembered how long the thread was getting...phew.

Can't wait to post some new FOTD's!  It's been awhile!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> We some ca-razy girls in the FOTD thread lol.


 
LOL!  OK I'm goin' in:

Smashbox primer in the white shade
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
MUFE High def loose powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC browset in Beguile
UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines
MAC kohl liner, phone number, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in Smokey Violine (violet)

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.


----------



## daphodill84

I love this thread!!

Smashbox bronze primer
Guerlain Parure Aqua foundation
Benefit lemon-aid primer and bo-oing concealer
Benefit Posie-tint and a light dust of Benefit Georgia Peach on top
NARS lip gloss in supervixen ^^ just like you, Pursegrrl!
MUFE eyeliner - brown (Not sure colour)
Mix of eyeshadows from Smashbox palette
YSL faux cils mascara

I think that's it..


----------



## luvbags3

Today





Diorskin Nude shade 023
Mac Mineralize SF in light/medium
Mac Mineralize blush in Hand-Finish
Nars Albotross highlighter
Mac shadow in Omega frow brows
Mac Mineralize shadow in Earthly Riches
Maybelline unstoppable eyeliner in onyx
Covergirl Lashblast mascara
Mac Dazzelglass in kitty kouture


----------



## tmc089

^So pretty! I love how your eyeshadow always goes with your earrings and stuff.


----------



## claireZk

Beautiful, Luvbags!


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diorskin Nude shade 023
> Mac Mineralize SF in light/medium
> Mac Mineralize blush in Hand-Finish
> Nars Albotross highlighter
> Mac shadow in Omega frow brows
> Mac Mineralize shadow in Earthly Riches
> Maybelline unstoppable eyeliner in onyx
> Covergirl Lashblast mascara
> Mac Dazzelglass in kitty kouture


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kind of fun and flirty Friday look, but still OK for work, LOL:

Smashbox photofinish oil free primer (white shade)
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NW 15 (I'm slowly falling IN LOVE with this!!)
MUFE High Def powder
MAC browset in Beguile
NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River

MAC Paint pot in Painterly
MAC mineralize e/s in Family Silver (darker grey shade)
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and highlighter
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara, upper lashes

MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

One of the reasons I'm falling in love with the Studio sculpt foundation is the SPF 15 - very important for my super fair skin (I love MUFE but their foundations don't have SPF?).  Case in point - had drinks outside on the lake with a friend tonight and my ARM got super sunburned (at 5:30pm LOL!) but the face did not.  Go figure!


----------



## luvbags3

thank you tmc, claire, and pursegrrl. 

forgot to add I also used Mac pigment in Naked!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ OOh that Naked pigment is great!!

Today...nothing but sunscreen!!  I even took a break from the flatiron and let the hair go all wild and wavy-like, hee.


----------



## luvbags3

Korres foundation shade 2
MAC blot powder
Nars Laguna Bronzer
Mac Hand-Finish blush
Mac Vex eyeshadow
Mac Naked pigment
Avon liquid liner in black
Diorshow Mascara
and
Mac lipglass in She loves candy


----------



## frostedcouture

beautiful look luvbags3!

I had to wake up earlier than usual for driving so my look is very simple. 
no foundation i'm happy to say!! 

MAC femme fi 
MAC woodwinked 
Ulta black automatic eyeliner 
Lumene blueberry curl mascara 
Max Factor volume couture waterproof mascara
MAC eversun blush 
Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss in Fuschia (thanks to lipgloss break!)


----------



## jc2239

i was wondering where my FOTD had disappeared to!!  glad to see it's been reincarnated


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ OOh that Naked pigment is great!!
> 
> Today...nothing but sunscreen!!  I even took a break from the flatiron and let the hair go all wild and wavy-like, hee.


You're living on the edge today D!


----------



## clb1968

Ok, here are the pics












Avon-primer
Shu Uemura Face Architect Liquid Foundation
Mac blot powder
Victoria Secret Mosiac blush
eyes, Paula Dorf , kit with a eyeprimer and shadows, a tan color, brown and peachy color
smashbox brown liner and Mac Satin Taupe cause I did not like the PD colors


----------



## Pursegrrl

Still really loving the MAC Studio Sculpt foundation!

Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, NW15
MUFE loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River

Bare Study paint pot
Stila original smokey eye kit
MAC White Frost e/s for inner corners and highlight (the light shade in the Stila quad is too yellow on me, booo).
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Nymphette


----------



## jc2239

*EYES: *
YSL Water Resistant Eyeshadow in Amethyst Grey as primer 
Pure Luxe eyeshadows in Amethyst and Dusk 
Urban Decay Skycraper Multi-Benefit Mascara




*LIPS:
*Revlon ColorStay lipstick in Pink Indulgence


----------



## lambiepie

Jen, verrrry pretty! I always love your EOTD's/LOTD's! hehehe


----------



## jc2239

thank you lambie! 

i've gotten really lazy with the photo-taking as of late and really need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## lambiepie

^ I have been lazy with pics myself! I did a really pretty purple and green smoky-ish eye yesterday and didn't even get a pic. Lame! lol. My bf reeeeaaaally liked it. I'm gonna try and recreate today!

 Except probably no falsies. I used the only pair i have left yesterday (gotta stock up!) and i swear they made me sleepy! They were so heavy! Plus, i think they were a little to porn-ish! lol.


----------



## jc2239

^^ LOL lambie there's nothing wrong with some pornish eye makeup every now and then...the boyfriends love it!   

i hope you recreate and take photos of the purple/green look sounds like it was gorgeous!  although i'm always sad that my fave eye looks never seem to photograph too well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> ^^ LOL lambie there's nothing wrong with some pornish eye makeup every now and then...the boyfriends love it!
> 
> i hope you recreate and take photos of the purple/green look sounds like it was gorgeous! although i'm always sad that my fave eye looks never seem to photograph too well.


 
Yeah, I'm all for some pornish eye makeup every now and then too .


----------



## jc2239

^^ the men love it even if they won't admit to it!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Mine was quick to admit it! He loves the porn eye. I must say though... the porn eye is exhausting! lol.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i've got a dinner tomorrow with the boyfriend and ten or so of his "closest" female friends :blink: - i'm thinking i'll go with the porn eye to capture his attention LOL.  but yes it is exhausting -- i'll have to get up extra early to get it done!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i've got a dinner tomorrow with the boyfriend and ten or so of his "closest" female friends :blink: - i'm thinking i'll go with the porn eye to capture his attention LOL. but yes it is exhausting -- i'll have to get up extra early to get it done!


 
Spot on, jc, so worth it!  Rock the porn eye...and post pics, pretty please .


----------



## clb1968

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i've got a dinner tomorrow with the boyfriend and ten or so of his "closest" female friends :blink: - i'm thinking i'll go with the porn eye to capture his attention LOL. but yes it is exhausting -- i'll have to get up extra early to get it done!


 
That is when you do the porn eyes and the push up bra


----------



## luvbags3

Too pretty, love the color. AMAZING, I would be doing this all day to show it off >




jc2239 said:


> *EYES: *
> YSL Water Resistant Eyeshadow in Amethyst Grey as primer
> Pure Luxe eyeshadows in Amethyst and Dusk
> Urban Decay Skycraper Multi-Benefit Mascara


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> Spot on, jc, so worth it!  Rock the porn eye...and post pics, pretty please .



i took _forever_ getting ready this morning meaning i had no time to take photos --- boooooo!  but hopefully i'll have a chance to try to recreate today's look over the weekend so that i can take photos for you all  



clb1968 said:


> That is when you do the porn eyes and the push up bra



totally!  i'm kinda dreading the dinner.  and sadly the push up bra doesn't have much to work with 



luvbags3 said:


> Too pretty, love the color. AMAZING, I would be doing this all day to show it off >



awww thank you so much *luvbags*!


----------



## Veelyn

Looking good as always ladies!


----------



## icosmeticRN

This is one of my looks..I usually post on makeupgeek.com, but thought it would be fun to post here too!!


----------



## shakti29

^^ pretty!


----------



## cocobella

I posted this FOTD on my blog yesterday..





Face: Chanel Bronze Universel & Soleil de Tan #63. Nars Angelika Blush & Blonde MSF as highlight
Eyes: MAC Spiced Chocolate Quad & Solar White as highlight.  Chanel Automatic eyeliner & Loreal Voluminous Mascara
Lips: YSL Pur Lipstick #148 Tea Rose


----------



## lambiepie

Cocobella, that look is gorgeous!!!


----------



## luvbags3

cocobella, love it!! That was one pallete I was never able to find =(


----------



## luvbags3

I had a super long day, in San Diego right now on vacay! Zoo and Carlsbad outlets. Here is the picture I took when I was well rested 8am!! lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

cocobella said:


> I posted this FOTD on my blog yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face: Chanel Bronze Universel & Soleil de Tan #63. Nars Angelika Blush & Blonde MSF as highlight
> Eyes: MAC Spiced Chocolate Quad & Solar White as highlight. Chanel Automatic eyeliner & Loreal Voluminous Mascara
> Lips: YSL Pur Lipstick #148 Tea Rose


 
Dayum, coco, that's fabulous!  You inspired me to dust off my spiced chocolate quad .


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got my roots done today (yay!) and a fabulous BBQ at a friend's house on a glorious sunny and breezy Seattle day!!

Stila hydrating primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
MUFE loose powder
Stila contouring kit
MAC mineralize blush in Moon River
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC paint pot in Painterly (with the 252 brush)
Urban Decay e/s in Gridlock, padded on lids with the Smashbox #4 brush (a concealer brush, but it is the perfect size and stiffness for my lids and a tad wider than MAC 239)
Urban Decay e/s in Roach, outer V and crease with 226 brush
MAC e/s in Vellum, inner corners and highlight with the MAC 224 brush
MAC eye pencil, Smolder, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

I just want to say that this stayed on creaseproof through a nearly 7 hour party which went from bright sunshine to sunset and then hanging out around the firepit when it got dark.  Rock on MAC Studio Sculpt...this foundation is really growing on me!

And, not to toot the horn even more but I'm on a roll, LOL...I'm not needing concealer nearly as much as I used to.  I really think stepping up my exercise routine has helped!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## venusfly

Your eyebrows are perfection!



cocobella said:


> I posted this FOTD on my blog yesterday..


----------



## cocobella

Lambiepie: Thank you so much. 
Luvbags3:  Thanks! Oh I&#8217;m sorry  Maybe ebay?
Pursegrrl: Haha I know it&#8217;s a great quad right? Thank you!
Venusfly: Thanks so much


----------



## Couture_Girl

doing the eeryday look of mine (thick black eyeliner) 

MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC40
MAC MSF natural in Medium Dark 
MAC Heatherette Beauty Powder
MAC eyebrow pencil in spiked
HIP fluidline in black 
L'oreal Voluminious Mascara


----------



## barbie_slayer

jc2239 said:


> *EYES: *
> YSL Water Resistant Eyeshadow in Amethyst Grey as primer
> Pure Luxe eyeshadows in Amethyst and Dusk
> Urban Decay Skycraper Multi-Benefit Mascara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIPS:*
> Revlon ColorStay lipstick in Pink Indulgence


Love the purple/silver combo!!


----------



## jc2239

barbie_slayer said:


> Love the purple/silver combo!!



aww thank you! 

i'm actually wearing no makeup other than primer and a little foundation today.  figured the torrential rain we're having would wash it all away anyway.


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> aww thank you!
> 
> i'm actually wearing no makeup other than primer and a little foundation today. figured the torrential rain we're having would wash it all away anyway.


 
OK maybe I missed it, but what ever happened to the porn eye ?


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> OK maybe I missed it, but what ever happened to the porn eye ?



LOL i spent so much time actually creating the porn eye that i didn't have the time to take photos that day!  i went with a blend of purple, green and black with winged out liner, tons and TONS of mascara and a neutral soft pink lip.  definitely gave me the confidence boost i needed to have dinner with a bunch of girl i happen to know aren't crazy about me!


----------



## lambiepie

^ The heck with them girls Jen! I'm sure you looked smokin' hott!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Seriously!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...a little more dramatic today!

Smashbox oil free primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, NW15
MUFE High Def powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful
MAC paint pot in bare study
MAC e/s in Blanc Type, padded on lids
MAC e/s in TopHat (smokey violet blue from Starflash, loves!) on outer v
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, on lids to blend between the tophat and blanc type
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## jc2239

^^ been looking for my smoke & diamonds for weeks now!  i seriously need to clean my vanity.



lambiepie said:


> ^ The heck with them girls Jen! I'm sure you looked smokin' hott!





Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ Seriously!!



awww thanks ladies!  

and i promise to be better about taking FOTD photos!  i've gotten way too lazy about this


----------



## jc2239

the photo isn't from today but i recreated the look for today.


----------



## mm16

Very pretty JC!


----------



## Kishmee

I was abit bored the other day so i did two different colors.

left: greens & brown
right: coral, brown and black


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple today for Friday!

Smashbox oil free primer (white shade, this is becoming a real favorite!)
Tarte ReCreate foundation
MUFE loose powder
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC eye pencil, Tarnish (very dark green), upper lashline.  Nice alternative to black/grey!
MUFE Smokey lash mascara
Chanel glossimer in Giggle


----------



## choozen1ne

First post in this theard this is what I wore the last few days

Today -e/s Satellite Dream , Star n' Rockets , Femmi Fi and Blue Noir 
Blush - On a Misson 
Mascara Dior Show 
Lips Bare Truth 

Friday - Gaucomole ,100 Strokes , Femm Fi 
Cheeks Margin 
Lips -Love Child 

i can't remeber the rest of the week


----------



## mm16

Here is me today..playing with some colors:


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Verah nice, mm, great colors with your skintone!


----------



## mm16

Thanks PG!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Had an awesome mini-reunion with a bunch of people I used to work with over the past 7-8 years.  We got hit with a big wave of humidity last night (very rare around here), but my FOTD stayed put!

Smashbox oil free primer
MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation, NW15
MUFE High Def powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Moon River
MAC paint pot in Painterly
Urban Decay e/s in Gridlock on lids
MAC e/s in Chill, inner corners and highlight
MAC eye liner in Phone Number
MAC Zoomlash mascara

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## tmc089

Love that MM! Sassyyy


----------



## venusfly

mm16 said:


> Here is me today..playing with some colors:


 

I LOVE your eyebrows!!  Sorry, but I am obsessed with well-shaped eyebrows and always checking out eyebrows - and I must say yours are very well shaped


----------



## luvbags3

I am still on vacation but now in the very hot city of Scottsdale, AZ. Took this picture not for FOTD but I loved the way they blush and lipstick looks.





Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation in look 2
Mac Hand Finish blush
Nars laguna bronzer
Nars highlighter in albatross
Nars lipstick in Barbarella


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty low key Sunday:

Went to the gym with no makeup (duh, it's the morning and weekend) but just a light dusting of Smashbox Halo Hydrating loose powder which is great for cutting down the ruddiness in my face.

After that, shower and very simple finished look:
Stila Hydrating Primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, NW 15
MUFE loose powder
Nars bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River
MAC browset in Beguile

Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterline
MAC eye pencil in Prunella (deep plum) upper lashline.  Honestly I've totally ignored this in favor of my black pencils and liquid liners but I really like this!
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black.
MAC lipglass in Viva glam VI.


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> I am still on vacation but now in the very hot city of Scottsdale, AZ. Took this picture not for FOTD but I loved the way they blush and lipstick looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation in look 2
> Mac Hand Finish blush
> Nars laguna bronzer
> Nars highlighter in albatross
> Nars lipstick in Barbarella


 
LOVE this and LOVE your sunnies too!


----------



## lambiepie

mm16 said:


> Here is me today..playing with some colors:


 

I looooooove these colors on you!!! And good job, it came out beautifully!!


----------



## kabaker

Playing with my new smoke and diamonds e/s


----------



## choozen1ne

Today I have on Shimmermoss , goldbit , Some Dark brown color from the Liza Quad , on my cheeks I have on Eversun on my lips I had on Bare Truth ? some sort of lipglass with that name 
if i didn't mention it I almost always have on all MAC too


----------



## cristalena56

luvbags3 said:


> I am still on vacation but now in the very hot city of Scottsdale, AZ. Took this picture not for FOTD but I loved the way they blush and lipstick looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation in look 2
> Mac Hand Finish blush
> Nars laguna bronzer
> Nars highlighter in albatross
> Nars lipstick in Barbarella


beautiful!! scottsdale huh?? are you enjoying the heat??? im miserable from it hahaha it was really hot today!!


----------



## luvbags3

cristalena56 said:


> beautiful!! scottsdale huh?? are you enjoying the heat??? im miserable from it hahaha it was really hot today!!


 
116!!! It was tough but I braced it at Fashion Valley?? I think that is the name of the mall scottsdale and camelback? I hauled at Lush and Nordstroms. I'm from El Paso and even though we have the same dry heat we never get to 116, at most 105. You are one tough hot cookie.


----------



## babevivtan

*Wow love your eye shadows!  U did a great job with the blending!  If only I cld be half as good as you!*



mm16 said:


> Here is me today..playing with some colors:


----------



## babevivtan

*LUVBAGS3 - You are looking beautiful as usual!*

*Love your sunnies and earrings!*



luvbags3 said:


> I am still on vacation but now in the very hot city of Scottsdale, AZ. Took this picture not for FOTD but I loved the way they blush and lipstick looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation in look 2
> Mac Hand Finish blush
> Nars laguna bronzer
> Nars highlighter in albatross
> Nars lipstick in Barbarella


----------



## babevivtan

*Love the way you lined your eyes*



kabaker said:


> Playing with my new smoke and diamonds e/s


----------



## cristalena56

luvbags3 said:


> 116!!! It was tough but I braced it at Fashion Valley?? I think that is the name of the mall scottsdale and camelback? I hauled at Lush and Nordstroms. I'm from El Paso and even though we have the same dry heat we never get to 116, at most 105. You are one tough hot cookie.


oh scottsdale fashion square!!! i  that mall!! i dont get to go a lot, but i enjoy everytime i do go  the last time i was there, i forgot to goto the lush store  ive never been in there.. one of these days!! lol They say the longer you live here, the more you get used to the heat, i never get use to it haha my mother in law told me 30 something years after living here and she gets less and less use to it every year haha

what did i wear today... before i sweated it off 

Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse Foundation
Sally Hensen Angel Pink e/s
UD Smog, Midnight Cowboy, and shotgun e/s
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
Maybelline Pink Carats l/s

i need to go get some new make up.. i havent bought any in ermmm 4 months maybe??? a long time


----------



## claireZk

luvbags3 said:


> I am still on vacation but now in the very hot city of Scottsdale, AZ. Took this picture not for FOTD but I loved the way they blush and lipstick looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation in look 2
> Mac Hand Finish blush
> Nars laguna bronzer
> Nars highlighter in albatross
> Nars lipstick in Barbarella


I love this! 

I didn't see Hand Finish on the list at first and I was wondering how you got Laguna to look so pink :shame:


----------



## choozen1ne

Today I have on Oceanique , Vibrant Grape , Intoxicate on my eyes 
cheeks - Nars Orgasm


----------



## LinaFelina

I usually only wear makeup for a night out, but this is my typical look:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey how'd this thread slip down to page 2, LOL!!

Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, NW15
MUFE High Def powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
Pigments!!  Pigments have been neglected, so I busted out the BlueBrown pigment and padded on the lids with the MAC 239 brush
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara
MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please

The BlueBrown is great!  Love the two-tone effect.
ETA:  anyone notice no MAC browset this time?  Finally got my brows tinted, yay!


----------



## lovemysavior

This was my look on Friday.


----------



## shakti29

LinaFelina and lovemysavior ~ you both look HOT!


----------



## shakti29

Here's my Sunday brunch look (taken in the car while DH was buying ice - I can't let him see me taking pics of myself - he would think I am crazy!):

Murad Oil-Free Sunblock Sheer Tint
Colorstay Active Light Foundation and Primer and Powder - loving this stuff!
Estee Lauder Caramel Shimmer Powder
Smashbox ES: 
Waterproof Shadow Liner Star Struck on lid
Pronto for highlight
ASAP in crease
Waterproof Eyeliner in Dark Brown on top waterline 
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black/Brown top lash line
Urban Decay Eyeliner in Yeyo (white) bottom waterline and bottom lash line
Mabelline Full and Soft Mascara in Black
L'Oreal Lipstick in Fairest Nude

My goal was to have fun putting on my makeup but look like I wasn't wearing any (at least to people who don't know what I look like with NO makeup - which is pretty scary, lol!)


----------



## lovemysavior

shakti29 said:


> Here's my Sunday brunch look (taken in the car while DH was buying ice - I can't let him see me taking pics of myself - he would think I am crazy!):
> 
> Murad Oil-Free Sunblock Sheer Tint
> Colorstay Active Light Foundation and Primer and Powder - loving this stuff!
> Estee Lauder Caramel Shimmer Powder
> Smashbox ES:
> Waterproof Shadow Liner Star Struck on lid
> Pronto for highlight
> ASAP in crease
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Dark Brown on top waterline
> Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black/Brown top lash line
> Urban Decay Eyeliner in Yeyo (white) bottom waterline and bottom lash line
> Mabelline Full and Soft Mascara in Black
> L'Oreal Lipstick in Fairest Nude
> 
> My goal was to have fun putting on my makeup but look like I wasn't wearing any (at least to people who don't know what I look like with NO makeup - which is pretty scary, lol!)


OMG Shakti, you are sooooo pretty.  I had never seen a full pic of you before today.  Girl, there isn't a flaw on you, so you should post more often.  Love the whole look, it's just flawless and fabulous!


----------



## shakti29

^^THANK YOU! You are too sweet! There are lots of flaws on me, hence the LONG list of makeup items I used. LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ great FOTD, shakti!  Very natural and polished!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I ordered a sample of Paula's Choice products and gave them a try!  Paula Begoun not only has done extensive research on cosmetics but also has her own line of skincare and makeup too!  Great price points!!

Hydralight moisture infusing lotion
Smashbox primer (clear color)
Best Linen foundation (Paula's Choice, has spf 15).  This is good coverage but sheer so my ruddy cheeks show through a little, hee.  In my avatar pic I am wearing MAC studio sculpt which is heavier coverage
MUFE High def powder

MAC paint pot in Painterly
Paula's Choice e/s in Granite (nice matte taupe color with a slight touch of plum)
Paula's Choice Lush mascara in black:  GREAT!!  and the lid has a nice 'click' when it's closed which I like.

I also used a little MAC Gesso (matte white) e/s lightly on inner corners.

This could be a good job interviewing look for me this summer!  Polished but not OTT...'corporate smokey,' as I like to say!


----------



## bonchicgenre

shakti29 said:


> Here's my Sunday brunch look (taken in the car while DH was buying ice - I can't let him see me taking pics of myself - he would think I am crazy!):
> 
> Murad Oil-Free Sunblock Sheer Tint
> Colorstay Active Light Foundation and Primer and Powder - loving this stuff!
> Estee Lauder Caramel Shimmer Powder
> Smashbox ES:
> Waterproof Shadow Liner Star Struck on lid
> Pronto for highlight
> ASAP in crease
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Dark Brown on top waterline
> Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black/Brown top lash line
> Urban Decay Eyeliner in Yeyo (white) bottom waterline and bottom lash line
> Mabelline Full and Soft Mascara in Black
> L'Oreal Lipstick in Fairest Nude
> 
> My goal was to have fun putting on my makeup but look like I wasn't wearing any (at least to people who don't know what I look like with NO makeup - which is pretty scary, lol!)



Great makeup! I love your hair and eye color combo!


----------



## nwhite

Very nice ladies! 

Lovemysavior ~ love the blue with the nude lip! 

shakti ~  That natural look looks great on you


----------



## lambiepie

Shakti, you look so pretty! I love your eye color! I'm so jealous! 

LMS, love your look! Very nice! I'm loving your hair color also!


----------



## jc2239

shakti29 said:


> Here's my Sunday brunch look (taken in the car while DH was buying ice - I can't let him see me taking pics of myself - he would think I am crazy!):
> 
> Murad Oil-Free Sunblock Sheer Tint
> Colorstay Active Light Foundation and Primer and Powder - loving this stuff!
> Estee Lauder Caramel Shimmer Powder
> Smashbox ES:
> Waterproof Shadow Liner Star Struck on lid
> Pronto for highlight
> ASAP in crease
> Waterproof Eyeliner in Dark Brown on top waterline
> Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black/Brown top lash line
> Urban Decay Eyeliner in Yeyo (white) bottom waterline and bottom lash line
> Mabelline Full and Soft Mascara in Black
> L'Oreal Lipstick in Fairest Nude
> 
> My goal was to have fun putting on my makeup but look like I wasn't wearing any (at least to people who don't know what I look like with NO makeup - which is pretty scary, lol!)



you look so polished and gorgeous here!  and i'm sure you look amazing without makeup too!  unlike me - my sans makeup look would send people screaming for the hills covering their eyes


----------



## kabaker

Rainy day in the midwest so I decided to stay in and play with my makeup.

Clinique Perfectly Real liquid foundation
MAC Studio Sculpt concealer
MAC MSFN 
NARS blush in Deep Throat
MAC Smoke and Diamonds e/s on lid
MAC Carbon e/s outer V
MAC All That Glitters in crease
MAC Shroom e/s on brow bone
MAC Nymphette lipglass

I couldn't get my eyes perfectly even.... so I just frickin' gave up.


----------



## jc2239

^^ looks great to me and my eyes are _NEVER_ even! 

this is from saturday - i went a little crazy playing with my MAC Graphic Garden palette:


----------



## barbie_slayer

jc2239 said:


> ^^ looks great to me and my eyes are _NEVER_ even!
> 
> this is from saturday - i went a little crazy playing with my MAC Graphic Garden palette:


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!  I absolutely love it


----------



## barbie_slayer

wanted to share my FOTD from (actually back in June) my birthday celebrated in Las Vegas






Please excuse my expression...this was my best pic showing my make-up and was many hours (and drinks) into the night


----------



## jc2239

barbie_slayer said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!  I absolutely love it



thanks so much!  my mother absolutely HATED it and told me i should be trying to attract men not scare them off LOL!  i thought it was fun though 



barbie_slayer said:


> wanted to share my FOTD from (actually back in June) my birthday celebrated in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my expression...this was my best pic showing my make-up and was many hours (and drinks) into the night



so beautiful!  you know i absolutely adore pinks and purples and i love the whole gradation thing and how well the shades flow into each other!

vegas must've been an awesome birthday event!


----------



## lambiepie

Jen! I looooove it!!! I laughed though at what your mommy told you. hahaha. They say crazy things sometimes. lol.

Barbie, I love the colors you're wearing! You look great. Also... I love all your kitty pics in your sig!!


----------



## shakti29

Thanks pursegrrl, bonchicgenre, nwhite, and lambie! I tried to take a pic of my FOTD today with smoke and diamonds on, but all the pics ended up looking BAD! 

kabaker, jc and barbie ~ your eyes look AWESOME! I can't take closeups of my eyes, they are getting too wrinkly. Enjoy your 20-something skin now! Of course, maybe if I had taken better care of my skin...I swear in college I washed my face once a day with ivory soap, and that was it!


----------



## jc2239

^^ LOL *lambie* surprisingly enough she didn't even notice at first.  i walked down the stairs on my way out, waited for her to say something, and when she didn't, looked at her and said "you're not going to say anything about my makeup?" -- after which she did a double take and started having a fit .


----------



## tmc089

Hey Jen? Take a road trip down to CT and do my makeup forever. I have timtams!


----------



## lambiepie

^ LOL. Busting out the big guns.... TIM TAMS!!! I think you should say yes Jen.


----------



## wifeyb

PLEASE HELP ME! lol im new to the BB and i have NO idea what FOTD is!!!


----------



## wifeyb

found it! lol FACE OF THE DAYS. now im in the know!


----------



## jc2239

shakti29 said:


> kabaker, jc and barbie ~ your eyes look AWESOME! I can't take closeups of my eyes, they are getting too wrinkly. Enjoy your 20-something skin now! Of course, maybe if I had taken better care of my skin...I swear in college I washed my face once a day with ivory soap, and that was it!



shakti i don't believe it -- your skin looks wrinkle free and beautiful!  



tmc089 said:


> Hey Jen? Take a road trip down to CT and do my makeup forever. I have timtams!



ooooh timtams?!  you know my weakness, i still haven't been able to find these!  and CT really isn't that far...



lambiepie said:


> ^ LOL. Busting out the big guns.... TIM TAMS!!! I think you should say yes Jen.



seriously lambie! tmc knows i've been DYING to get my hands on some timtams!


----------



## aquablueness

jc2239 said:


> ^^ looks great to me and my eyes are _NEVER_ even!
> 
> this is from saturday - i went a little crazy playing with my MAC Graphic Garden palette:



so colorful


----------



## wifeyb

http://emob59.photobucket.com/albums/g313/ricabee/f864e106.jpg
this is how I have my eyes today:
mac untitled eye paint
black covergirl perfect point plus eye pencil
maybelline full 'n soft very black mascara
saphire blue freshlook colorblends contacts (my eyes are brown)


----------



## shakti29

^^ Looks good!


----------



## jc2239

aquablueness said:


> so colorful



thanks!



wifeyb said:


> http://emob59.photobucket.com/albums/g313/ricabee/f864e106.jpg
> this is how I have my eyes today:
> mac untitled eye paint
> black covergirl perfect point plus eye pencil
> maybelline full 'n soft very black mascara
> saphire blue freshlook colorblends contacts (my eyes are brown)



love the way those blue contacts look on you!


----------



## wifeyb

thank you! today wasnt a good hair day, or i would of posted a full face picture. the freshlooks really do well for me. (i work in optical so ive tried them ALL) im going to do a post later, of me wearing each color. LOL


----------



## jc2239

^^ i've always wanted to try colored contacts but my optometrist always insists they wouldn't work well for me b/c i've got really bad astigmatism


----------



## Chipper

Looking good ladies!


----------



## TenYearsGone

I was sad to see this fall back to page two so I thought I'd bump it with a picture. Nothing exciting since I don't wear much makeup and the lighting is a little bad but oh well. Now start posting ladies!


----------



## Chipper

What a very pretty, clean look!


----------



## TenYearsGone

Chipper said:


> What a very pretty, clean look!



Thanks! It's what I wear everyday: Mineral foundation, blush, mascara, lipgloss/lipstick. Sometimes I get adventurous and wear eyeliner. Lol.


----------



## lovemysavior

So I bought a couple of MAC e/s this weekend an Electric Eel was one of them.  Here are two different mixture of colors which I think look pretty similar.  The first one is Electric Eel with Sketch and Ricepaper as the brow highlighter.  The second look is again EE with Texture and Ricepaper.


----------



## devoted7

^i love all of MAC's blue and green e/s! Electric Eel is very pretty on you!


----------



## tmc089

TenYears your skin is sooooo perfect! Gorgg.

LMS...as usual. Exotic supermodel look.


----------



## ampeefyed

This thread needs a MAJOR bump. I miss seeing pics of all your gorgeous make-up!


----------



## Pursegrrl

LMS, love the EE look!!

Gosh, guys, I thought geez I'm unemployed so I will try a ton of FOTDs now! but, unless I'm interviewing IRL, I tend to just keep it to moisturizer and a little smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder (which is T*D*F if anyone hasn't tried it yet).


----------



## lovemysavior

Thanks everyone for your warm compliments.  I need to invest in a better camera that has a better macro setting because honestly the pics do no justice to how these colors look together.  I get all excited when I see them on IRL and when I take the pic, they look so different.


----------



## clb1968

Pursegrrl said:


> LMS, love the EE look!!
> 
> Gosh, guys, I thought geez I'm unemployed so I will try a ton of FOTDs now! but, unless I'm interviewing IRL, I tend to just keep it to moisturizer and a little smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder (which is T*D*F if anyone hasn't tried it yet).


 

That's me, I have not put much makeup on lately. I did put some makeup on today, but I never took a pic. I tried LM tinted moisturize in Porcelain , I really like it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Alright, it was Play with Starflash (MAC) e/s Day today!

Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain
MUFE High Def powder
NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle
brow tinting still hanging in there, so no brow color needed

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Top Hat (smokey violet blue from the first starflash release, on lids)
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, outer v and in the crease to blur the top line of the Top Hat
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner corners and highlight (LOVE this)
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I never clicked on this thread, Face of the Day, I get it, duh!! 

Here is my eye for today:

Bobbi Brown cream shadow in Beach Honey
Urban Decay Gunmetal Pencil
Lancome Black Mascara


----------



## mcb100

my FOTD: 

MAC pigment in Golden Olive
Bobbi Brown white highlighter eyeshadow
false lashes from drugstore
Benefit Badgal mascara in black on bottom lashes
Too Faced eyeliner in black
a nude lipstick from drugstore
clear gloss over the lipstick in Pineapple from Bath & Body Works


----------



## luvbags3

I was inspired by the sephora candy color look on page 7


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Very pretty, did you use MAC?


----------



## chinkee21

*luvbags3, *what a fun look! I love it!


----------



## tmc089

LB! Love it!


----------



## dee-dee

luvbags3 said:


> I was inspired by the sephora candy color look on page 7


 
Your lips are TDF!  What's on them?


----------



## luvbags3

thank you girls for the great comments, I will make a list of what I used some things I can't remember. 

My lips I used Mac color crafted l/s and Nars lipgloss in Turkish Delight.


----------



## angellisa

I already posted these in the D&G makeup thread, but I thought I'd post here since I haven't in ages! All makeup is D&G (Stromboli eye quad, black mascara, coffee eyeliner, nude lipstick, wet/dry foundation):


----------



## choozen1ne

today I have on MAC Sushi Flower , Smut and Oceaninque - all on my eyes 
Cheeks SunBasque 
Lips - Soem sort of MAC color , I change the lip color all the time


----------



## nwhite

angellisa said:


> I already posted these in the D&G makeup thread, but I thought I'd post here since I haven't in ages! All makeup is D&G (Stromboli eye quad, black mascara, coffee eyeliner, nude lipstick, wet/dry foundation):


 
That's such a pretty color!  What mascara did you use?  Your lashes look super dark. I like it!


----------



## lambiepie

No FOTD from me lately...but I did do my sis in laws makeup the other day for a party...


Oh and p.s...does anyone else think she resembles mm16?? Or is it just me? =p











For the eyes I used the graphic garden palette from mac, Lips were snob l/s (mac) and turkish delight l/g (nars).


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me yesterday, sporting a more simple natural look:





And this is me today, a little more dramatic look:


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> No FOTD from me lately...but I did do my sis in laws makeup the other day for a party...
> 
> 
> Oh and p.s...does anyone else think she resembles mm16?? Or is it just me? =p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the eyes I used the graphic garden palette from mac, Lips were snob l/s (mac) and turkish delight l/g (nars).


Lambie your eye work is so easily recognizable.  Great job on your SIL.

Everyone's looks are amazing.  I think it is so awesome how your eyes can do all the talking sometimes.


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks LMS! That's areally nice thing to say! haha.. I think! lol.

I looooove your smokey eye in pics 2 and 3. What colors did you use? Your eyes are looks really gorgeous!


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> Thanks LMS! That's areally nice thing to say! haha.. I think! lol.
> 
> I looooove your smokey eye in pics 2 and 3. What colors did you use? Your eyes are looks really gorgeous!


First I used the MAC shadestick in Shimmersand
Then I used Romp e/s over my whole lid; Carbon on my lower lid; Ricepaper as my highlight; and I used Sumptuous Olive e/s under my lower waterline.  I finished it off with UD Zero eyeliner and L'Oreal Voluminous mascara.  

You should try it.  It looks sooooo much better in person.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thanks! I have most of those colors so I will definitely try it!


----------



## tmc089

Love both Lambie and LMS!! I only have 2 days of work left so hopefully I can start focusing a little more on makeup. And I have 2 MAC hauls en route to my house lol. I miss posting here and on my blog (which I haven't in MONTHSSS I'm so awfulll)


----------



## nwhite

Today I'm wearing Cocomotion pigment over painterly paint pot.  Teddy to line and Dazzlelash.  Lips are Lollipop loving and Young Thing lipgloss.


----------



## spylove22

Mosscape paint pot
smoke & diamonds e/s
black tied e/s 
fluidline e/l and mac kohl e/l
YSL mascara


----------



## Mommyx2

*spylove*- That's a great look!  I have everything you used except for the mascara.  I'll try this on myself.   I've been loving green e/s lately so I picked up Mosscape at the CCO to use as a base.  It's really pretty by itself also!


----------



## Mommyx2

*lambiepie*- I envy your blending skills!  You should post FOTD more often.  I went through the old thread and saw some of your work.  You've got skillz girl!

*lms*- You look gorgeous in all of your pics!  I love pics 2 & 3.  Your eyes look fabulous!


----------



## Coach1117

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 861273
> 
> 
> View attachment 861274
> 
> 
> 
> Mosscape paint pot
> smoke & diamonds e/s
> black tied e/s
> fluidline e/l and mac kohl e/l
> YSL mascara



Your eyebrows look great.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok, so I'm on a roll now....this is me today.....


----------



## choozen1ne

today I have on Femme Fi , Patina , and Anti Establishment 
Cheeks i have physican formula blush in blushing glow and lips I have on some color from Sephora birthday set


----------



## lovemysavior

choozen1ne said:


> today I have on Femme Fi , Patina , and Anti Establishment
> Cheeks i have physican formula blush in blushing glow and lips I have on some color from Sephora birthday set


I love Patina...it goes with everything.


----------



## spylove22

Coach1117 and Mommyx2, thank you and you have got to try YSL faux cils, it's totally my HG now, nothing compares!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I haven't worn much makeup this week as I'm unemployed and no interviews in person this week, boooooooo.  When I go run errands or to the gym it's just a little Smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder in fair and that cuts the ruddiness in my cheeks!

I went to an event tonight and did the Lorac Color me Couture palette over MAC's paint pot in Cash Flow.  I love how the gold base of the paint pot really made the e/s stand out.  A little black liquid eyeliner, Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black, and MAC Lipglass in Viva glam VI and I was good to go!

Base:
Smashbox primer in the oil free formula
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15
MUFE High Def loose powder
NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
MAC MSF in Petticoat dabbed on T-zone
MAC Fix+ sprayed on the 187 brush and dabbed on cheeks for a little more glow!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sounds preeeetty! Pics?


----------



## tmc089

lovemysavior said:


> Ok, so I'm on a roll now....this is me today.....



OH DAYUM! I reeeeeeally love this! Look how deep it makes your eye color look! I love how the green isn't completely all over your crease and you kindof graduated into it. So lovely!


----------



## spylove22

lovemysavior, that's gorgeous!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thanks ladies....I'm having so much fun experimenting with my colors.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ Sounds preeeetty! Pics?


 
Tee hee, LP, I got home late and was too lazy to snap a pic, derrrrrr .

But I will definitely do this look again and post.  I LOVE the LORAC color me couture palette!  The shadows behave a little differently than MAC but the color payoff is outstanding!


----------



## Pursegrrl

5K FOTD today!

Real nice and simple:
Neutrogena healthy skin lotion with spf15
Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
MUFE High Def Foundation and powder (very light to even out skin tone - I get lobster red when I run, LOL!)

Chanel Exceptionnel mascara, upper lashes only
Bonne Bell lip smacker in bubble gum!

And yes, everything stayed put, even mascara (I had sunnies on just in case, ha ha).


----------



## Couture_Girl

i have pictures somewhere....
i dont have this on today; because i forgot all my makeup at home
but this is what i do everyday now:

1/3's of Macs Studio Scuplt with 2/3 of Mac's studio tint in NC40 (studio tint equals my HG. im sooo sad they stopped making it :/ i wanna try Mac's face and body foudation when i run out)
Physicians forumla powder in a dark beige color (a lil too light, but it works... i ran out of my MSF natural.  )
MAC blush in Desert Rose
NYX trio in TS03 
Mac's carbon
Mac's 219, 217, and 275 brush
Mac's fairy light pigment
Mac's spiked brow pencil
Mac's prep and prime lash thingy
a bunch of different mascaras layed (i heart Looooooongg lashes)
urban decay 24/7 liner in zero


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is me today.  Really happy with my purchase of Violet Trance e/s.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Looks good LMS!

Violet trance is AWESOME! I am loving it. I have been creating looks with it (and the other new ones i purchased from makeup art) allll day!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ Looks good LMS!
> 
> Violet trance is AWESOME! I am loving it. I have been creating looks with it (and the other new ones i purchased from makeup art) allll day!


 
ITA, looks great on LMS too! Which brand is this - did I miss it?


----------



## lambiepie

^ MAC baby! lol

From the new makeup art collection!


----------



## shakti29

lovemysavior said:


> Ok, so I'm on a roll now....this is me today.....


 
Love everybody's looks but this is ESPECIALLY HOT! Love it LMS!!!


----------



## claireZk

I love these new adventurous looks, LMS


----------



## nwhite

*lovemysavior* - those two pictures are gorgeous!  Love that purple!  What color green did you use on the other picture?

I haven't done a fotd in awhile.  Here's mine:












This one is from last weekend:


----------



## valerian2223

*Yesterday's (and almost everyday's) look:

MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in NW20
MAC Iridescent Powder/Loose in Golden Bronze
MAC Prep+Prime Eye in Medium
MAC Eye Shadow in Nocturnelle, Humid & Aquavert
Loreal HIP Kohl Eyeliner in Black Kohl (my first attempt)
MAC Mascara X in Black
MAC Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul
MAC Fix+
MAC Lustreglass in Venetian






Eyes up close






*


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> *lovemysavior* - those two pictures are gorgeous!  Love that purple!  What color green did you use on the other picture?
> 
> I haven't done a fotd in awhile.  Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is from last weekend:


Hi there, thanks for your compliment.  You're so pretty and I love your makeup too.  I used MAC's One-Off e/s on that pic that you were asking about.  All of my eyeshadows are MAC always.


----------



## Mommyx2

Lms- You're looking great as always!

Nwhite & valerian-  You both have gorgeous eyes!  Jealous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ MAC baby! lol
> 
> From the new makeup art collection!


 
Oh duhhhhhhhhhh, I should have guessed, LOL!  MAC   Dangit I need violet trance now, LOL.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Yes, yes you do! =p


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ Yes, yes you do! =p


 
...and I've just purchased it...LOL.  

How similar is it to Tophat (original starflash) or Fig.1 or Poisen Pen?


----------



## lambiepie

^ Yay!

I would say it's very different from the 3. It's a very deep purple shade. Tophat is more of a blue/purple (it's the only one I'm really familiar with)

. You will love violet trance! Seriously, I have like 8 different purple shades, and this is my FAVE! I think I may need a back-up!


----------



## angellisa

valerian2223 said:


> *Yesterday's (and almost everyday's) look:
> 
> MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in NW20
> MAC Iridescent Powder/Loose in Golden Bronze
> MAC Prep+Prime Eye in Medium
> MAC Eye Shadow in Nocturnelle, Humid & Aquavert
> Loreal HIP Kohl Eyeliner in Black Kohl (my first attempt)
> MAC Mascara X in Black
> MAC Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul
> MAC Fix+
> MAC Lustreglass in Venetian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pretty! Your eyes are a gorgeous color! Jealous!


----------



## Couture_Girl

-Soft Ochre paintpot
-random highlight NYX shadow all over lid
-MAC's rich flesh e/s as crease contour color
-mac's carbon in the outer V area 


[[ Terrible picture]]


----------



## lovemysavior

valerian2223 said:


> *Yesterday's (and almost everyday's) look:
> 
> MAC Mineralize Satinfinish in NW20
> MAC Iridescent Powder/Loose in Golden Bronze
> MAC Prep+Prime Eye in Medium
> MAC Eye Shadow in Nocturnelle, Humid & Aquavert
> Loreal HIP Kohl Eyeliner in Black Kohl (my first attempt)
> MAC Mascara X in Black
> MAC Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul
> MAC Fix+
> MAC Lustreglass in Venetian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gorgeous eyes.  I don't have Humid yet, but it is on my wishlist.  You have great skin too


----------



## lovemysavior

Couture_Girl said:


> -Soft Ochre paintpot
> -random highlight NYX shadow all over lid
> -MAC's rich flesh e/s as crease contour color
> -mac's carbon in the outer V area
> 
> 
> [[ Terrible picture]]


Very nice.  Carbon is my favorite for the V area too.


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> Hi there, thanks for your compliment. You're so pretty and I love your makeup too. I used MAC's One-Off e/s on that pic that you were asking about. All of my eyeshadows are MAC always.


 
You're too sweet, thanks 

I just looked up One-Off e/s - didn't realize it's from the starflash collection. Guess I better get that color since it's LE and GORGEOUS!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Valerian...dang love that cat-eye look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yay!  Time to play with MAC pigments! 

This is a combo of Naked, Gold Stroke and Tan pigments over Bare Study paint pot.  Eyes lined with MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper and lower lids, and mascara is Bare Escentuals Buxom lash.

MAC brushes:  252 for paint pot, 242 and 217 for pigments.

Anyone have a favorite brush they like for pigments on the eyelids?  I am a little frustrated with the 242; the 217 did a better job getting in all the corners, LOL.  My lids are not as taut as they used to be - any suggestions would be wonderful!


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Yay!  Time to play with MAC pigments!
> 
> This is a combo of Naked, Gold Stroke and Tan pigments over Bare Study paint pot.  Eyes lined with MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper and lower lids, and mascara is Bare Escentuals Buxom lash.
> 
> MAC brushes:  252 for paint pot, 242 and 217 for pigments.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite brush they like for pigments on the eyelids?  I am a little frustrated with the 242; the 217 did a better job getting in all the corners, LOL.  My lids are not as taut as they used to be - any suggestions would be wonderful!


Oooooh, what a pretty golden color.  I haven't invested in ANY MAC brushes yet, but my daughter has a dentist appointment in about an hour near our mall so I might just slip right over and get the 226


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Oooooh, what a pretty golden color. I haven't invested in ANY MAC brushes yet, but my daughter has a dentist appointment in about an hour near our mall so *I might just slip right over and get the 226*


 
I think that's a GREAT idea!!


----------



## nwhite

Pursegrrl said:


> Yay! Time to play with MAC pigments!
> 
> This is a combo of Naked, Gold Stroke and Tan pigments over Bare Study paint pot. Eyes lined with MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper and lower lids, and mascara is Bare Escentuals Buxom lash.
> 
> MAC brushes: 252 for paint pot, 242 and 217 for pigments.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite brush they like for pigments on the eyelids? I am a little frustrated with the 242; the 217 did a better job getting in all the corners, LOL. My lids are not as taut as they used to be - any suggestions would be wonderful!


 
Pretty combo!  I use a shader brush also - the 249 b/c of the stronger fibers.  I think it works pretty good b/c it's flat.


----------



## Pursegrrl

nwhite said:


> Pretty combo! I use a shader brush also - the 249 b/c of the stronger fibers. I think it works pretty good b/c it's flat.


 
thanks for the tip, nwhite!  Do you notice any difference in it being a 'slip' type brush (vs. 'grab')?  It looks like a better choice for me than the 242 for sure...TIA!


----------



## nwhite

To me I think it picks up a lot of the pigment and has a lot of color payoff.  I use that brush for applying most shadows and then use a blending brush to smooth the edges. 

I'm pretty sure mine is the 249 but it could be the 252.  It's the first MAC brush I ever bought so the number is totally gone haha 

--
Just compared my brush and it's definitely the 249


----------



## Pursegrrl

nwhite said:


> To me I think it picks up a lot of the pigment and has a lot of color payoff. I use that brush for applying most shadows and then use a blending brush to smooth the edges.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is the 249 but it could be the 252. It's the first MAC brush I ever bought so the number is totally gone haha
> 
> --
> Just compared my brush and it's definitely the 249


 
thanks for the tip, nwhite!  Yeah, I put a blob of clear nail polish on my MAC brushes...major boof up that the name is right where they'll wear off the soonest, LOL!  I will add 249 to my list!


----------



## Couture_Girl

my FOTD:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Simple today.
Smashing Beam on lips, light application of Garden Botanika's She's a Natural Mineral Foundation in "linen".


----------



## mrsharrylime

No time for a photo, but I am wearing:

-MUFE HD foundation in 115
-Maybelline Great Lash Big
layered with
-Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Effet Extension (soooo much better than the original)
-MAC Violet Underground Kohl
-NARS Blush in Orgasm
-Kevyn Aucoin The Moist Glow in Liquifuschia
-Burt's Bees Pomegranate Lip Balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

Smashbox oil free primer
MUFE HD foundation and powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC paint pot in painterly
MAC Photo Realism e/s quad - oooh...me likey!
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

No lipstick yet - need to choose before I head out!


----------



## tmc089

Damn we got pics lately! Gorgeous PG, bangs look rockin as well! Everyone else- bunny and CG, gorg!

I started posting on my blog again and I'm doing a VIDEO tomorrow of that famous smokey eye that everyone loved from a while ago


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Smashbox oil free primer
> MUFE HD foundation and powder
> NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
> MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
> 
> MAC paint pot in painterly
> MAC Photo Realism e/s quad - oooh...me likey!
> MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
> MUFE smokey lash mascara
> 
> No lipstick yet - need to choose before I head out!


Oooh, I bet the PR e/s are gorgeous.  I must get that one before it runs out.  I've also been eyeing Plumage which is not a limited edition color, but I want it to make a nice navy blue smokey look.

Bunny and CG....great looks ladies....

TMC....can't wait to see that video.


----------



## tmc089

I'll post the link on here for ya!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> I'll post the link on here for ya!


 
yay, can't wait!


----------



## choozen1ne

Here are my FOTD for the past week 
Sunday - Sable & Smut e/s w/eversun 
Monday - Notority Quad with Notable blush 
Tuesday - Night Manuvers Tempted e/s with Style blush 
Wensday - Voilet and Grape pigments with Eversun blush 
Thursday - Phote Realism quad with Margin blush 
Friday - Satellite Dreams  Beauty marked  e/s  w/Misson Beauty blush 
Saturday - Smoke and Diamonds & Strike a Pose e/s  with  After Dusk blush 

All by MAC - I also have been using the Everday minerals conclear and foundation that my raok buddy sent my and so far I really like it 

i just need to stay away from the MAC counter and the MAC website - so far this week I bought two quad and 3 shadows and 1 blush -and I still "need" more


----------



## tmc089




----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


>


 
Dang, girl, look at you!!    What a great tut!! 

Oh and ITA that Maybelline mascara rocks!!

XXXOO Auntie PG


----------



## shakti29

Great tutorial Tricia! Love it!


----------



## tmc089

Yayy thank you girlies so much!


----------



## lambiepie

Awesome tut tricia!!! I loved!


----------



## lovemysavior

Great Tut girl, you make it looks so easy.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I won't have any up next week, but I will do my best to take some FOTD Pics while i'm on my cruise and then back post to fill in


----------



## devoted7

_lovely tutorial tricia!
_






I obviously forgot to apply mascara before taking the picture.


----------



## choozen1ne

^ very pretty colors ~ 
today I am wearing Gorgeous Gold , Bright Future , and Lucky Tom and Creme Royal as a highlight
On my cheeks joyous 
lips Nymphette


----------



## mytwocents

couture girl you look gorgeous. Love that eye makeup on you


----------



## Pursegrrl

very simple FOTD today...meetup with a former co-worker who is offering me a part-time (pro bono) gig with his consulting firm while they get underway with planning/financing!  Sweet!

Smashbox oil free primer
Revlon colorstay foundation in 110 Ivory.  I am IM-PRESSED with this!
MUFE High Def powder

Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in gleeful

MAC eye kohl in Phone Number, upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC Lipglass in Nymphette


----------



## choozen1ne

today 
Bold and Brazen , Nocturnelle , Intoxicate , Femme Fi
Cheeks Style 
Lips -Jelly babe


----------



## razorkiss58

used all mac

Paint pot - bare study

Eye shadow (under eyebrow) rice paper

eye shadow in crease - smoke & diamonds


----------



## cristalena56

razorkiss58 said:


> used all mac
> 
> Paint pot - bare study
> 
> Eye shadow (under eyebrow) rice paper
> 
> eye shadow in crease - smoke & diamonds


ooo love this!!!! 

great tutorial tricia!!!!


----------



## kiss_p

Eyes - TFSI, BE Well Rested lash to brow, BE Snazzy on the lid, BE Firefly in the crease, BE Black Emerald in the outer "v", lined with UD 24/7 pencil in Zero on top and 1999 on bottom, diorshow mascara.

Blush - Cargo blush in Echo Beach 

Lipgloss -VS Beauty Rush lipgloss in a cinnamon color (don't remember the name and it's discontinued anyway). 

Foundation - BE golden deep and BE tinted mineral veil.


----------



## cristalena56

me today....

*I mixed Maybelline Wonderfinish Prcelain Ivory with Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup Ivory 01
*Rimmel Special Eyes Duo  in Pinkie
*Victoria Secret Mosaic Bronzer in Goddess
*Revlon Colorstay Bronzed Brown Eye Liner
*Rimmel Brown Eye Liner
*Too Faced Smurfilicious Mood Swings Lip Gloss

This has been my make up the past week and a half. i get compliments everyday i work when i have worn this make up, even got hit on while working the fitting room at work  lol 

haha i look meh today and i had just showered and got dressed and put make up on. i at least had brushed my hair lol My Close Up face looks funny hahahahha :shame:


----------



## cristalena56

i scared people away with my last one lol anyways... 

*Maybelline Wonderfinish with Clinique Perfectly Real Make Up Foundation
*BE patience and waterlily shadow
*a darker purple shadow from this fairy make up palette i got from hot topic
*Sephora Black Liquid Liner
*Clinique Double Lash Mascara
*Maybelline Pink Carats lipstick
*Covergirl TruBlend Miineral Blush in Romance


----------



## TenYearsGone

Bet you're all tired of seeing my boring face. Lol.


----------



## dee-dee

Oh my gosh, you're stunning!  Love the nail polish, what is it???



TenYearsGone said:


> Bet you're all tired of seeing my boring face. Lol.


----------



## TenYearsGone

^^Aww, thanks!  

It's OPI Purple with a Purpose. One of my current favorites.


----------



## Pursegrrl

TenYearsGone said:


> ^^Aww, thanks!
> 
> It's OPI Purple with a Purpose. One of my current favorites.


 
LOVE that purple!  And girl, you are gorgeous - post away!


----------



## PurseAddict79

You ladies are so beautiful! Wow. I always lurk in this thread... and this morning before work I took some pics to post... so as soon as I get home I'll post my FOTD


----------



## Pursegrrl

MUFE primer (light blue shade)
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
MUFE high def powder
Stila contouring kit
mAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

OK, I decided to bust out my brand spankin new UD Book of Shadows, volume 2 (yay!), so after MAC painterly paint pot I padded Mushroom (muted grey) on my mid and outer lids.  Then, Sellout e/s on the inner corners.  Sellout was a little too shimmery for the casual look I was doing today, so I toned it down with a little MAC e/s in...Shroom!

MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash blast mascara

LOL!  Guess it was a mushroom/shroom FOTD today!


----------



## Danica

TenYearsGone said:


> Bet you're all tired of seeing my boring face. Lol.


 
Oh my gosh, your eyebrows are amazing!!! Is that weird to say? lol


----------



## TenYearsGone

Danica said:


> Oh my gosh, your eyebrows are amazing!!! Is that weird to say? lol



Not at all. I have an obsession with eyebrows. Lol. I feel that they make or break a face so they're very important to me. Want me to let you in on my little secret of making the lines look clean and sharp?


----------



## Danica

TenYearsGone said:


> Not at all. I have an obsession with eyebrows. Lol. I feel that they make or break a face so they're very important to me. Want me to let you in on my little secret of making the lines look clean and sharp?


 
Are you kidding? YES!  I am always trying to improve mine, I wish they were thicker.


----------



## TenYearsGone

^^Well first off if you're having trouble getting the right shape I'd get them threaded. I take care of my own eyebrows but threading is perfect for shaping them and then you can pretty much keep up with them on your own. My little trick (which I don't think is a huge secret) is concealer. When I'm concealing blemishes etc. I take a small concealer brush or angled brow/liner brush and trace the top of my eyebrows with concealer. Just outline the top as close to the brow as you can and then blend it in a bit with your finger and it makes them look cleaner/sharper once you apply foundation (I use mineral foundation but it works with liquid too). Also if you need to fill them in any I love the brow pencils that MAC carries. Very easy to use and they look natural.


----------



## Pursegrrl

TenYearsGone said:


> ^^Well first off if you're having trouble getting the right shape I'd get them threaded. I take care of my own eyebrows but threading is perfect for shaping them and then you can pretty much keep up with them on your own. My little trick (which I don't think is a huge secret) is concealer. When I'm concealing blemishes etc. *I take a small concealer brush or angled brow/liner brush and trace the top of my eyebrows with concealer. Just outline the top as close to the brow as you can and then blend it in a bit with your finger and it makes them look cleaner/sharper once you apply foundation* (I use mineral foundation but it works with liquid too). Also if you need to fill them in any I love the brow pencils that MAC carries. Very easy to use and they look natural.


 
Holy moly I never would have thought to do that!  GREAT tips!


----------



## TenYearsGone

Pursegrrl said:


> Holy moly I never would have thought to do that!  GREAT tips!



Thanks! It's an absolute must in my routine. Really helps to make the lines look sharp.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Ok here's mine for today

BM Matte
MAC Warm Soul mineralize blush
MAC eyebrow pencil
Loreal HIP Sculpted shadow duo
Sephora Wild Spirt pencil eyeliner
Maybelline black liquid liner on top lid
BadGal blac waterproof mascara
Urban Decay Naked Lip Liner
MAC Plink lipstick


----------



## Danica

*TenYearsGone* Thank you for the tip!! Once my brows have grown in a little and I get them threaded I'll give it a try and post pics.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Danica said:


> *TenYearsGone* Thank you for the tip!! Once my brows have grown in a little and I get them threaded I'll give it a try and post pics.



Good luck! Hopefully it works for you.


----------



## Bagnista

Here's mine...


----------



## nwhite

Today is:
Mulch e/s
Raisin eyeliner from Ulta
Gingerly blush
Lollipop loving l/s
Dazzlelash mascara


----------



## dee-dee

Niiiice!  Is that smoke and diamonds in the outer area?



Bagnista said:


> Here's mine...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very casual today - no interviews or meetups...just a little neutrogena Healthy Skin moisturizer with SPF 15 (goes under ALL my FOTDs no matter what - sunscreen, ladies!), plus Smashbox Halo Hydrating powder in Fair.  This is a great powder that doesn't look "powder-y" if that makes sense.  It just cuts my ruddiness down on days I don't need to wear full primer and foundation!  LOVES!


----------



## choozen1ne

tuesady - E/S Brash & Bold , Femme Fi , Nocturnelle Intoxicate with Style Blush 
wensday  Henna , Smut Bagatelle , Olive Groove w/ Ablaze blush 
thursday Smoke 7 Diamonds ,MUFE Black Diamond e/s , Oceanique with Petal Point Blush 
friday - Vex , Strike a Pose , Pompus Blue , can't remeber my hight light color with Dolly Mix blush


----------



## Mommyx2

nwhite said:


> Today is:
> Mulch e/s
> Raisin eyeliner from Ulta
> Gingerly blush
> Lollipop loving l/s
> Dazzlelash mascara



Don't you  Lollipop Loving?  I'm normally not a backup kind of person, but I had to buy another one of these because the color is so unique!  I'm so glad I found this at the CCO!


----------



## cristalena56

Clinique Perfectly Real Make Up
Too Faced Smurfette E/s Quad(all but the pink)
Clinique Double Lash Mascara
VS Mosaic Blush(should have used a different one.. this doesnt go at all lol)
Sephora l/s

I want to find a gold similar to this color without the glitter..


----------



## cristalena56

this was my fotd on wed...


----------



## girlygirl3

PurseAddict79 said:


> Ok here's mine for today
> 
> BM Matte
> MAC Warm Soul mineralize blush
> MAC eyebrow pencil
> Loreal HIP Sculpted shadow duo
> Sephora Wild Spirt pencil eyeliner
> Maybelline black liquid liner on top lid
> BadGal blac waterproof mascara
> Urban Decay Naked Lip Liner
> MAC Plink lipstick


 
Nice!  Being the lippy person I am, I'm liking the Plink l/s!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bagnista said:


> Here's mine...


 
Very nice!  I hope to be able to do my make up like this too one day!


----------



## tmc089

It's been a little while...

The colors didn't come out like I wanted them to, they're lighter and don't show up in photos well. But here's a green-ish yellow-ish look!


----------



## Couture_Girl

mytwocents said:


> couture girl you look gorgeous. Love that eye makeup on you



aww thanks 

=))


----------



## nwhite

Mommyx2 said:


> Don't you  Lollipop Loving? I'm normally not a backup kind of person, but I had to buy another one of these because the color is so unique! I'm so glad I found this at the CCO!


 
I know, it's my fave!  I do need to buy a backup for sure!  

It's been awhile since I've been to my CCO.  Maybe I can find one there.  I'm sure I'll be able to find something I "need"


----------



## nwhite

Last night's look:

Eyes:
Too Faced Lovey Dovey duo e/s- lighter color on inner corners
Mulch eyeshadow on lid and lower eye to line
Coppering on middle of lid
Vanilla to highlight
VS Bronze glitter eyeliner on upper and lower







Lips:
Red Devil l/g


----------



## Pursegrrl

nwhite said:


> Last night's look:
> 
> Eyes:
> Too Faced Lovey Dovey duo e/s- lighter color on inner corners
> Mulch eyeshadow on lid and lower eye to line
> Coppering on middle of lid
> Vanilla to highlight
> VS Bronze glitter eyeliner on upper and lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips:
> Red Devil l/g


 
Love this!  and your eyebrows are amazing!


----------



## tmc089

NWhite, you're teeth are gorgeous!


----------



## nwhite

Pg - Thanks!  I haven't been liking them lately b/c I need to get them done...it's been awhile!  

Tricia - Thank you!  I think that lipgloss makes them look really white.


----------



## kabaker

Great FOTD nwhite!!!

I haven't posted in here in a while since I have been busy with school... and lets just face it, when I get up at 6:45 for class I am NOT motivated to put on makeup. BUT, this morning I came back form class and I felt inspired 

Face:
MAC studio sculpt concealer
Clinique perfectly real liquid foundation
MAC MSFN medium
NARS blush in deep throat

Eye:
Anastasia perfect brow pencil in soft brown ( still getting the hang of this!)
UDPP
MAC pink opal pigment on lid
MAC maroon pigment in crease and outer V
MAC shroom for highlight
Covergirl perfect point eyeliner in black
Lash Blast mascara

I am playing with some pigment samples and I am having a ton of fun, I really like this look and the purple in the maroon really makes my brown eyes pop.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kabaker said:


> Great FOTD nwhite!!!
> 
> I haven't posted in here in a while since I have been busy with school... and lets just face it, when I get up at 6:45 for class I am NOT motivated to put on makeup. BUT, this morning I came back form class and I felt inspired
> 
> Face:
> MAC studio sculpt concealer
> Clinique perfectly real liquid foundation
> MAC MSFN medium
> NARS blush in deep throat
> 
> Eye:
> Anastasia perfect brow pencil in soft brown ( still getting the hang of this!)
> UDPP
> MAC pink opal pigment on lid
> MAC maroon pigment in crease and outer V
> MAC shroom for highlight
> Covergirl perfect point eyeliner in black
> Lash Blast mascara
> 
> I am playing with some pigment samples and I am having a ton of fun, I really like this look and the purple in the maroon really makes my brown eyes pop.


 
Oh yes, that maroon is wonderful on you! 
Don't 'cha love that Lash Blast mascara?

XXXOO PG


----------



## kabaker

I really do love lashblast mascara... gonna keep buying it...until I find something I like better, though I doubt it. I managed to get a sample of the maroon pigment and I am loving it so much...I wish I had a full size.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple today...gosh I've been pretty much barefaced except a little Smashbox Halo loose powder the past few days, BUT I have a meeting tomorrow with my boss and his new sales exec so I need to get used to putting on makeup again!

Nice and sheer today:
MUFE primer in the light blue shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 Porcelain
MUFE high def powder

Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC e/s in Tilt, nice sheer light blue
MAC e/s in Apres Ski (matte light taupe from the Chill collection)
...both with the 217 brush
MAC zoomlash mascara

Surprise!  No paint pot, LOL.  AND no liner. 

Oh and in case anyone's curious (LOL) the meeting tomorrow is for some pro bono work I'm doing a few hours a week to help a consulting business get underway that a friend/former co-worker is starting up, while I continue to look for a paid gig!  Yay!  Office space?  Gotta love library conference rooms!


----------



## cristalena56

tum tee tum....

I wish my nose wasn't always so dry.. no matter how much moisturizer i put on it.. anyways... 

CLinique Perfectly Real Make Up
Too Faced Smurfette Quad(blue and pink shadow i used, and the darker glittery one as eye liner)
MAC Tippy Blush
MAC Nice Kitty Lip Gloss
Clinique Mascara

i think my e/s looks better in person then in a picture lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

cristalena56 said:


> tum tee tum....
> 
> I wish my nose wasn't always so dry.. no matter how much moisturizer i put on it.. anyways...
> 
> CLinique Perfectly Real Make Up
> Too Faced Smurfette Quad(blue and pink shadow i used, and the darker glittery one as eye liner)
> MAC Tippy Blush
> MAC Nice Kitty Lip Gloss
> Clinique Mascara
> 
> i think my e/s looks better in person then in a picture lol


 
Tum Tee TUM!!  Looks GREAT!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

No pics today...my face decided to explode with 3 new zits:  upper left forehead, left side of nose and lower right chin.  LOL!  Looks like someone won diagonal tic tac toe on my face, HTH!

Sooo...I had a meeting this morning and just did foundation, blush, liner and mascara.

I then came home and did:
MAC bare study paint pot
MAC pigments in Heritage Rouge (really cool burgundy-ish shade) with Naked in the inner corners.
UD 24/7 liner, Rockstar, lower waterline
MAC liner in Prunella, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

I'm having a hard time with the pigments over paint pots in how to blend/shape the upper edge on the lid/crease area.  Any suggestions?  I'm going to try pigments over Painterly (matte finish) instead of a shimmery paint pot next time.

My problem is I don't know if it's too harsh having an abrupt upper "edge" to the pigment.  It looks cool, but might be OTT for daytime?  But I have a hard time blending the upper edge of a pigment line (while an e/s upper line is much easier).

TIA for any help!
XXXOO PG


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> No pics today...my face decided to explode with 3 new zits: upper left forehead, left side of nose and lower right chin. LOL! Looks like someone won diagonal tic tac toe on my face, HTH!
> 
> Sooo...I had a meeting this morning and just did foundation, blush, liner and mascara.
> 
> I then came home and did:
> MAC bare study paint pot
> *MAC pigments in Heritage Rouge (really cool burgundy-ish shade) with Naked in the inner corners.*
> UD 24/7 liner, Rockstar, lower waterline
> MAC liner in Prunella, upper lashline
> MUFE smokey lash mascara
> 
> I'm having a hard time with the pigments over paint pots in how to blend/shape the upper edge on the lid/crease area. Any suggestions? I'm going to try pigments over Painterly (matte finish) instead of a shimmery paint pot next time.
> 
> My problem is I don't know if it's too harsh having an abrupt upper "edge" to the pigment. It looks cool, but might be OTT for daytime? But I have a hard time blending the upper edge of a pigment line (while an e/s upper line is much easier).
> 
> TIA for any help!
> XXXOO PG


 

Ooh, that sounds pretty.  That pigment is on my next purchase list along with some other goodies.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Ooh, that sounds pretty. *That pigment is on my next purchase list* along with some other goodies.


 
I'm glad it already is otherwise I'd hafta suggest it for you .


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me yesterday using Hepcat and Brule e/s from MAC:


----------



## kabaker

Great look lovemysavior! You always look sooo pretty... here is all I have done to my face today. Aren't I gorgeous?


----------



## Pursegrrl

kabaker said:


> Great look lovemysavior! You always look sooo pretty... here is all I have done to my face today. Aren't I gorgeous?


 
!


----------



## kabaker

Eh, what can I say...I have no shame!


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Great look lovemysavior! You always look sooo pretty... here is all I have done to my face today. Aren't I gorgeous?


Thanks K  Girl you are too funny posting that pic.  You made me laugh.


----------



## kabaker

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks K  Girl you are too funny posting that pic.  You made me laugh.



Good! Thats the point! Its hawt...not gonna lie.


----------



## lambiepie

Kabaker, hot stuff there mama! Woooooot!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Kabaker, hot stuff there mama! Woooooot!


 
Oh yeah...new avatar perhaps, kabaker?


----------



## nwhite

Haha, that pic caught me off gaurd


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trying a different smokey look tonight (going BOWLING tonight of all things, LOL!)

Smashbox primer (clear one)
mUFE High Def foundation (goes GREAT over this primer, wow!)
MUFE high def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile (hmmm, time for a brow tinting again)
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC painterly paint pot
Urban Decay book of shadows, volume 2!!  Tried Gunmetal on the lids and Nylon (shimmery tan) in the inner corners and blending the upper edge line of the gunmetal.
MAC e/s in Vellum for a little highlighter
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC plushlash mascara

haven't decided on lips yet...heading out in an hour or so!

I REALLY like the UD shadows - great color payoff but there is some shimmery fallout - not too much.  Not too worrried about it for an evening look, honestly!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

And hey it's me again, LOL:  off to a tPF'er baby shower - woo hoooo!! 

Smashbox primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
MUFE high def powder
MAC browset in Beguile - even though this goes on with a mascara-type brush I now take the time to re-groom my brows with a dry eyebrow brush to soften it a little after it dries
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Top Hat (yay! Starflash!)
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds with the 226 brush along outer v and crease
OOPS!  This was going on way too heavy handed for some reason...a little much for daytime.  I may try this over Bare Study paint pot next time!
MAC e/s in Pincurl to the rescue!  This is a very light grey frost from the BBR collection and I swirled it over my entire eye area with the Smashbox #10 brush, which is kind of like MAC's 224 but looser.  This REALLY toned it down!

MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black

NARS lipstick in Sexual healing
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## tmc089

Baker, need a tutorial. NOW.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Baker, need a tutorial. NOW.


 
For realz.


----------



## clb1968

nwhite said:


> Last night's look:
> 
> Eyes:
> Too Faced Lovey Dovey duo e/s- lighter color on inner corners
> Mulch eyeshadow on lid and lower eye to line
> Coppering on middle of lid
> Vanilla to highlight
> VS Bronze glitter eyeliner on upper and lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips:
> Red Devil l/g


 

Really great looking eyes!


----------



## kabaker

OMG. I am such a thread hijacker. haha! Lets get back to lovely faces and not awkward/scary ones!!


----------



## nwhite

^^ Thanks, Charlotte!


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I am wearing:

Laura Mercier foundation 
Laura Mercier secret concealer
Benefit's BrowZings
UDPP
MAC's Arena e/s on entire lid
" Plumage e/s on outer v crease and under eye
" Texture e/s on lid crease
" Cocomotion pigment on center of lid
" Gorgeous Gold e/s on tear duct area
" Brule e/s as highlighter on brow area.
MAC's Sincere blush
MAC's Spirit Lipstick
UD 24/7 Zero liner
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara

Phew, that was a lot of items on my face today.  I would have posted a pic but I feel like I'm hogging up this thread with my pics


----------



## lambiepie

We come for the pics LMS, we come for the pics...


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> We come for the pics LMS, we come for the pics...


That's funny Lambie, I was just thinking how we haven't seen your pics up in a while hmmmmm......


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok, so here are some of the more recent looks.  All of my e/s are MAC and my foundation/blush routine doesn't change so if you need further details feel free to PM me.  Thanks and enjoy....


----------



## tmc089

Uhhh LMS.....love. I'm coming over just letting you know. Those are gorgeousss! I love the last one especially, it looks so amazing on you!


----------



## shakti29

Damn, LMS! You are sexy girl! Love the last look especially too!


----------



## nwhite

Love love love those looks, LMS!  What colors did you use for the darker look?


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you guys for your wonderful compliments

NWhite- I am using Plumage e/s and Satin Taupe e/s on the second and third pic.  I think I just highlighted with Brule too.  My brows were in dire need of plucking too so the look was not too clean:shame:


----------



## kabaker

Actually put some makeup on today! Woot!

Face:
MAC studio sculpt concealer
MAC MSFN in medium
NARS blush in deep throat

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC smoke and diamonds on lid
MAC Carbon in outer v
MAC all that glitters on brow bone
Revlon color stay liquid eye pen in black
Maybelline pulse perfection mascara

Lips:
Maybelline color sensational l/s in Pink Peony
Coach lip gloss in hibiscus


----------



## Needanotherbag

LMS  - that second pic (with grey) is absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Actually put some makeup on today! Woot!
> 
> Face:
> MAC studio sculpt concealer
> MAC MSFN in medium
> NARS blush in deep throat
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC smoke and diamonds on lid
> MAC Carbon in outer v
> MAC all that glitters on brow bone
> Revlon color stay liquid eye pen in black
> Maybelline pulse perfection mascara
> 
> Lips:
> Maybelline color sensational l/s in Pink Peony
> Coach lip gloss in hibiscus


Oooh, I love S&D too.  Your lips look amazing too.  Great look Ka.


----------



## lovemysavior

Needanotherbag said:


> LMS  - that second pic (with grey) is absolutely stunning on you!


Thank you NAB.  I wish I knew the trick to capturing true colors on my camera, because that grey is actually more of  blue.  It looks great in person, but I just don't know what setting to use to capture true colors.


----------



## nwhite

^Thanks!  Plumage is such a beautiful color.  Been meaning to pick that one up for a while now


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey!  Had a hard time finding this thread...alright we have a new subforum! 

Had a sales meeting this morning - I'm doing some pro bono work for a friend who is starting up at consulting business (he's a former co-worker too):

Smashbox primer
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC Bare Study paint pot
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe on lids
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds on outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner lids and high lighter
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

Hey!  this look stayed on ALL DAY, even through a gym workout tonight - no creasing on the eyes - woot!


----------



## Needanotherbag

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you NAB.  I wish I knew the trick to capturing true colors on my camera, because that grey is actually more of  blue.  It looks great in person, but I just don't know what setting to use to capture true colors.



Now that you point that out, I can see it does have a blue undertone...still loving that look!!


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today ladies!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today ladies!


Girl, you rock!  That is some cool eye makeup.  By the way, what do you use to fix your pix like that?  I like the way you set up your pics.  PM me with the program info.  Thanks.


----------



## clb1968

kabaker said:


> Actually put some makeup on today! Woot!
> 
> Face:
> MAC studio sculpt concealer
> MAC MSFN in medium
> NARS blush in deep throat
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC smoke and diamonds on lid
> MAC Carbon in outer v
> MAC all that glitters on brow bone
> Revlon color stay liquid eye pen in black
> Maybelline pulse perfection mascara
> 
> Lips:
> Maybelline color sensational l/s in Pink Peony
> Coach lip gloss in hibiscus


 

Looking good, I just put in a MAC order, I need smoke and diamonds.


----------



## Pursegrrl

clb1968 said:


> Looking good, I just put in a MAC order, *I need smoke and diamonds*.


 
yes you do .  You will LOVE it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Clarins instant smooth/perfecting touch primer (thicker cream in a jar - great!)
Revlon Color Stay foundation for normal/dry skin in 110 Ivory (VERY impressed with this as a drugstore foundation!)
MUFE High Def loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth 
MAC Paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in All That Glitters, on lids
MAC pigment in Gold Stroke, outer v and crease
MAC liner in Smolder, upper lashline
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash mascara

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## shakti29

Nice look Tricia! Love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Hydrating primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and high def powder
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey and Apres Ski (both from the Chill collection) on lids and outer V/crease.
MAC e/s in Shroom, swirled on inner corners and highlighter
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC liner in Smolder, lower lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast Mascara

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## lambiepie

Hey ladies!!

Ok, I almost didn't find this thread! 

I have tried to take pics of my looks lately but, I can't find one of my memory cards. I'm going batty looking for it! Here are some pics I do have for now though...








These are pics of my sis from months back... she was going to a bachelorette party.






I look back at these and see my mistakes. I could have totally blended the shadow more.


----------



## lambiepie

Found my memory card!

I did my moms makeup a few weeks back. She came back everyday for a week so I could do it for her. lol. She's so funny.


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous all 3 Lambie! I really like that yellow/purple/green on you did on yourself. Mama & Sis are both beauties!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thanks T!

I am using 5 diff colors on my eye in that pic! haha. I told my bf it isnt easy. I needed 5 colors to look like 2! lol.


----------



## valerian2223

*This was last night's look:*

*MAC Mineralize Satinfinish NW20*
*MAC Iridescent Powder/Loose Silver Dusk*
*MAC Prep + Prime Eye Medium*
*Maybeline Eyeshadow Amethyst Smokes Quad*
*MAC Penultimate Eyeliner Rapidblack*
*MAC Mascara X Black*
*MAC Mineralize Blush Warm Soul*
*MAC Lipstick M.A.C Red*






*



*


----------



## NYCBelle

wow love it...so wish i could apply make up like this



lovemysavior said:


> Ok, so here are some of the more recent looks. All of my e/s are MAC and my foundation/blush routine doesn't change so if you need further details feel free to PM me. Thanks and enjoy....


----------



## clb1968

Two Face shadow insurance
MAC kohl liner ,rosemary&thyme
demente in crease
amber lights mostly all over and high light with vapor
Dior Show

MUFE foundation sample 110
MAC prep and prime powder
MAC HK fun and games 
lipgloss? I can remember




the real cutie in this pic is my nephew Colton


----------



## Pursegrrl

Evening networking event for unemployed souls like me, LOL...so another version of PG's "corporate smokey" looks:

Smashbox primer
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE high def powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful (no contour this time)

MAC paint pot in Painterly
UD e/s in Gridlock on lids
UD e/s in Shakedown on outer v and crease (both UD colors from Book of Shadows, Vol. 1)
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, swirled on inner corners and as a highlight (Starflash!)
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black, upper lashes only

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## yeliab

I LOVE all the makeup shots!!  Everyone is gorgeous!!  How can we recreate what you folks have done?  

Is there a tutorial in this TPF blog where you folks post step by step photos on how to create your looks??  Especially the eyeshadows?  or how to bronze correctly?  or how to apply foundation with stippling??  

If there is a blog - Please let me know where it is!!  I'd love to learn all of these techniques!!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## kabaker

yeliab said:


> I LOVE all the makeup shots!!  Everyone is gorgeous!!  How can we recreate what you folks have done?
> 
> Is there a tutorial in this TPF blog where you folks post step by step photos on how to create your looks??  Especially the eyeshadows?  or how to bronze correctly?  or how to apply foundation with stippling??
> 
> If there is a blog - Please let me know where it is!!  I'd love to learn all of these techniques!!  Thank you so much!!



You can find answers to a lot of those questions by looking up videos on youtube. Some youtubers I enjoy are MakeupbytiffanyD, Allthatglitters21, and Makeupgeektv


----------



## kabaker

I have been super lazy since getting my puppy. All I wore today was Urban Decay 24/7 liner in bourbon and some waterproof lashblast mascara.


----------



## tmc089

yeliab said:


> I LOVE all the makeup shots!!  Everyone is gorgeous!!  How can we recreate what you folks have done?
> 
> Is there a tutorial in this TPF blog where you folks post step by step photos on how to create your looks??  Especially the eyeshadows?  or how to bronze correctly?  or how to apply foundation with stippling??
> 
> If there is a blog - Please let me know where it is!!  I'd love to learn all of these techniques!!  Thank you so much!!



EnKore is how I learned to stipple, and definitely check out Holly AnneAeRee, she does awesome eyeshadow!


----------



## nwhite

kabaker said:


> You can find answers to a lot of those questions by looking up videos on youtube. Some youtubers I enjoy are *MakeupbytiffanyD*, Allthatglitters21, and Makeupgeektv


 
Tiffany is my favorite to watch for makeup tutorials!  Makeupgeek it good too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

This is my version of a makeupgeek tut designed for monolid/Asian eyes, but she also says it really would look great on any eye size or shape and I have to agree!

Urban Decay book of shadows, Vol 1:
Protest on lids
Scandal in crease to blend the upper line
Absinthe on center lids just dabbed on a tad
MAC Vanilla e/s for inner corner and highlight

I also did:
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline (I don't care for the smudge-y liner look on my eyes like in the tut)
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash mascara, upper lashline

Face:
Smashbox primer
Revlon ColorStay foundation
MUFE high def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul


----------



## tmc089

^^ Gee Auntie...I'd love to see some PICS of your take !


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Gee Auntie...I'd love to see some PICS of your take !


 
Ah yes, sorry 'bout dat! 

No full face pics today...I have a biga$$ zit right where a dimple would be and it hurts so bad it felt at one point like my cheek got stapled, HTH!  Booo

OK here we go:


----------



## clb1968

Pursegrrl said:


> This is my version of a makeupgeek tut designed for monolid/Asian eyes, but she also says it really would look great on any eye size or shape and I have to agree!
> 
> Urban Decay book of shadows, Vol 1:
> Protest on lids
> Scandal in crease to blend the upper line
> Absinthe on center lids just dabbed on a tad
> MAC Vanilla e/s for inner corner and highlight
> 
> I also did:
> MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline (I don't care for the smudge-y liner look on my eyes like in the tut)
> Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash mascara, upper lashline
> 
> Face:
> Smashbox primer
> Revlon ColorStay foundation
> MUFE high def loose powder
> MAC browset in Beguile
> NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
> MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul


 

I have those colors, I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Pursegrrl

clb1968 said:


> I have those colors, I may have to give it a try.


 
It's a real fun combo...definitely not something I would have come up with on my own!  My pic doesn't really do it justice...the Scandal (peachy) is a real nice pop against the greens.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Purple fun time!

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Satellite Dreams on lids
MAC e/s in Violet Trance on outer v/crease (LMS enabled me to get this, yay!)
MAC e/s in Pincurl, inner corners and highlight
MAC e/s in Knight Divine...took the 224 brush and gently swirled this on the upper edge of the VT to tone down the purple-y just a tad
MAC liner, Smolder, upper lashline
MAC Plushlash mascara

Face:
Smashbox oil free primer
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## tmc089

Pursegrrl said:


> Ah yes, sorry 'bout dat!
> 
> No full face pics today...I have a biga$$ zit right where a dimple would be and it hurts so bad it felt at one point like my cheek got stapled, HTH!  Booo
> 
> OK here we go:



GORGGGG!!! Thank you!


----------



## yeliab

Thanks,* Kabaker, Tmc089, Nwhite* for great youtube suggestions!  I'll check these out over the weekend!   

*PurseGrrl*, do you have tutorials on youtube as well?  I'd like to see how you apply them - you have such gorgeous day to day makeup all the time - love to learn how to do it myself!   

I love seeing the colors you have listed - but don't know where to put everything...  LOL!!


----------



## tmc089

Here's me on Friday! Went a little crazy with my photoshoot lol. You can't really tell but on my lid I did a really pretty purple color, and then I put Woodwinked in the center, which came out too much in the pics.


----------



## lovemysavior

Great pics everyone.  Wow, it's so cool to see new faces on here too!


----------



## tmc089

Ooo girls! I forgot to tell you...I was invited to the MAC Holiday launch party! It's October 7th...obviously I'm super excited and I'll be taking tons of pics!


----------



## nwhite

Great pics everyone!


Going to the Star's preseason game tonight . Here's my "eyes of the night" 

- Used my new Snake charmer palette from Lorac.  So far I really like their eyeshadows!


----------



## lambiepie

Tmc, I'm going to one to love! Between the both of us the pictures will be unbelievable!

Nwhite, very pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

yeliab said:


> Thanks,* Kabaker, Tmc089, Nwhite* for great youtube suggestions! I'll check these out over the weekend!
> 
> *PurseGrrl, do you have tutorials on youtube as well?* I'd like to see how you apply them - you have such gorgeous day to day makeup all the time - love to learn how to do it myself!
> 
> I love seeing the colors you have listed - but don't know where to put everything... LOL!!


 
me? Youtube tuts?   and .  WOW...I am very humbled by your question!  The answer:  not...yet.  I've only posted a few pics here and I definitely am inspired by the FOTD threads here and tuts I enjoy (mostly makeupgeek and tiffanyd).  I'm not ready yet to post tuts .


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous NWhite! Very soft and pretty.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Gorgeous NWhite! Very soft and pretty.


 
ITA!  LORAC shadows are super blendable, great color payoff too.
Love this!


----------



## clb1968

nwhite said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> 
> Going to the Star's preseason game tonight . Here's my "eyes of the night"
> 
> - Used my new Snake charmer palette from Lorac. So far I really like their eyeshadows!


 

I love the colors, looks really good one you.


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> 
> Going to the Star's preseason game tonight . Here's my "eyes of the night"
> 
> - Used my new Snake charmer palette from Lorac.  So far I really like their eyeshadows!


Love how you rounded the corners of your eye out.  It's pretty hard to get them that perfect and you did a great job!


----------



## lovemysavior

This was my FOTD a few days ago.  I havent done anything dramatic lately but I will post new pics as soon as I do....thanks.


----------



## tmc089

Bootyful as usual LMS


----------



## nwhite

tmc089 said:


> Ooo girls! I forgot to tell you...I was invited to the MAC Holiday launch party! It's October 7th...obviously I'm super excited and I'll be taking tons of pics!


 

Lucky you!!  Yes, PLEEEAAAASSSE take a ton of pics!  
I can't wait to see the holiday goodies!


----------



## nwhite

*Thanks ladies!* I can't wait to use my new camera when it arrives.  It should show the true color a little better.  The shadow always looks a little lighter in the pics -- probably b/c of the flash.  With my camera I have now, it looks blurry if I don't use the flash.  What do y'all use - flash or no flash- to get the best pics?

*Lovemysavoir*- your pics always come out so nice!  Gorgeous green look once again .  
*PG* - Lorac shadows definitely have nice color payoff and super blendable!  I'm glad I finally decided to try them!  MAC, Lorac and Too-Faced have the best shadows IMO.


----------



## Elizaaa

Today, like most:

Estee Lauder XL Lash Mascara
Avon everlasting lipstick in Cappuchino (- testing, im trying to find the right kind of colour before I buy MAC or Chanel) 
Chanel 'translucent' powder
Diorskin fluid foundation
Diorblush powder blush
& Avon pearl balls (I'm testing these out before I buy Body Shop 'brush on radiance')


wooo,

anybody recommend brushes? I need a new blusher & powder brushes.


----------



## tmc089

Elizaaa said:


> Today, like most:
> 
> Estee Lauder XL Lash Mascara
> Avon everlasting lipstick in Cappuchino (- testing, im trying to find the right kind of colour before I buy MAC or Chanel)
> Chanel 'translucent' powder
> Diorskin fluid foundation
> Diorblush powder blush
> & Avon pearl balls (I'm testing these out before I buy Body Shop 'brush on radiance')
> 
> 
> wooo,
> 
> anybody recommend brushes? I need a new blusher & powder brushes.



I looove the 187, especially for mineral blushes!


----------



## mm16

Here is a recent FOTD. We were in Denver this weekend for a HUGE Greek wedding..

I was wearing Mac mineralize powder, blush in tenderling, eyeliner by UD, CD Iconic mascara, and Gilt by association (I think) from one of the new mac lines.


----------



## tmc089

nwhite said:


> *Thanks ladies!* I can't wait to use my new camera when it arrives.  It should show the true color a little better.  The shadow always looks a little lighter in the pics -- probably b/c of the flash.  With my camera I have now, it looks blurry if I don't use the flash.  What do y'all use - flash or no flash- to get the best pics?
> 
> *Lovemysavoir*- your pics always come out so nice!  Gorgeous green look once again .
> *PG* - Lorac shadows definitely have nice color payoff and super blendable!  I'm glad I finally decided to try them!  MAC, Lorac and Too-Faced have the best shadows IMO.



I used to have a Sony Cybershot, and it was perfect for taking makeup pics. I just turned the EV down (it's how much light is distributed when the flash goes off) it was perfect to use with flash. Now I have a Nikon S230 and I do no flash, but in sunlight. I also use Picnik to edit my pics to make them more true to life.


----------



## yuenfeng

You girls look gorgeous.


----------



## clb1968

OK, this one is my Smokey look, with smoke and diamonds . 
eyes
Too Face Shadow Insurance
Mylar all over, Smoke and Diamonds in the crease and corner,jest in corner, 
vex under brow and MAC indigo kohl liner and Christian Dior Mascara

LM tinted moisturizer in porcelain, MAC medium blot powder and fun an games blush


I got the MAC Graphic Garden palette that I won on A Beautiful Sentiment in the mail today

face all the same
eyes
MAC Pearl Cream Color Base
Mylar 
used 4 of the colors, Social Climber under brow, Straight Hedge crease and outer corner
, Wild Wisteria in corner and then blended a little with jest, random black eyeshadow for liner and NYX doll ?(cant remember the whole name) water proof mascara

This one may be one of the smoke and diamonds, I am not sure, since I did not label them in the file












today


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Here is a look I did for my birthday party Saturday night w/ MES in Cinderfella from Style Black


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, major picture FAIL today which is a total pisser b/c I just got my lowlights put in today!

Anyway, practicing my black e/s for this F/W, LOL:

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Black Tied on lids
MAC e/s in Knight on inner corners and blended on the upper edge of the BT
MAC e/s in Pincurl, inner corners and washed over the BT and as a highlight
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline...on thick!
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black, upper and lower lashes
MAC browset in Beguile

Rest of face kept very fair:
MUFE primer (light blue shade)
MAC Studio Fix fluid foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus

Gosh, I wish I recalled who here in tPF land recommended doing shadows from darkest to lightest.  This is SUCH a great method and I really like it!  It seems a little backwards, but I find doing the lighter shades last and lightly brushing over the darker ones, especially on the edges, really softens the lines so it's not so harsh!


----------



## mytwocents

happy belated bday baglady 923

Young punk from the style black collection with some extra black e/s at the corners. This is applied with fix+ with NO base. 

The lip pics are not from the style black collection it's me just messing around.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Mytwocents, Your hair KILLS ME!!

It's beautiful!

Love the eyes btw!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

mytwocents said:


> happy belated bday baglady 923
> 
> Young punk from the style black collection with some extra black e/s at the corners. This is applied with fix+ with NO base.
> 
> The lip pics are not from the style black collection it's me just messing around.




Thank you! you are so making me want to go snatch up young punk


----------



## kabaker

Actually decided to now look like a slob since I have formal chapter tonight for my sorority (Sigma Alpha Iota) 

Face:
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
Stila Blush

Eyes:
AVON Purple shadestick-esque base
MAC Stars n Rockets on lid
MAC Trax on outer half of lid
MAC Shadowy Lade in outer V and crease
Stila Smudgepot in Black
Stila Mascara

Lips:
MAC Bombshell Lipstick


----------



## lambiepie

Ok here is a pic of an EOTD I did on my sis. Using all style black (except the liner in waterline).












For this I used GPS in black, blue flame, cinderfella, and young punk and MUFE diamond e/s. And a blue liner from urban decay on waterline.


 Seriously... these pics do NOT do these eyes justice! I have to start taking them outside or something.

More to come!


----------



## Nieners

My everyday-look 

Face:
Chanel hydramax + active gelcream
Chanel vitalumiere in Clair

Eyes:
M.A.C. Jardin Aires pigment 
Eyeliner Rimmel
Mascara Chanel inimitable noir

Sorry for the crappy picture, macbook is NOT capturing the colors at all


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous Lambie & Nieners!


----------



## lovemysavior

Everyone looks amazing.  Thanks for sharing.  Today I am wearing my usual Laura Mercier Foundation and on my eyes I have Soft Ochre Paint pot and All That Glitters e/s.  I have UD 24/7 liner in zero (winged out) and MAC's Brick-O-LA l/s.  Also a touch of MAC's Sincere blush.  I haven't posted any pics because I loaned my camera to my friend who is having an amazing time right now vacationing in Hawaii....LUCKY....


----------



## girlygirl3

Agree - lambie & Nieners - great job!


----------



## tmc089

Naked face today...maybe some mascara. The skin around my eyes gets really really dry patches when it starts to get colder out so I'm babying my face until Tuesday.


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you ladies!


----------



## claireZk

I was feeling very pinky purple today  ... 

Covergirl/ Olay foundation
Guerlain Butterfly Meteorites
MAC Fix+
Tarte Cheek Stain in Cloud 9

Revlon Diamond Lust in Pillowtalk Pink
MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo (just the pink side, applied as e/s)
MAC Circa Plum pigment
MAC Mineralize e/s in Earthly Riches (applied as liner)
Revlon Double Twist mascara in Blackest Black

MAC Lavender Whip l/s
MAC Lipglass in Steal my Heart

Whew, it always seems like so much when I type it out!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a little Smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder today after my moisturizer sunk in.


----------



## kabaker

Loving my new MAC feline kohl power pencil!
PS- Pay no attention to my lame hair. I overslept this morning...

Face:

NADA....scary, I know

Eyes:
Shroom on lid
Vanilla pigment highlight
Feline kohl power lining eyes, smudged
Covergirl lash blast mascara

Lips:

 Maybelline Color sensations l/s in pink peony


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Loving my new MAC feline kohl power pencil!
> PS- Pay no attention to my lame hair. I overslept this morning...
> 
> Face:
> 
> NADA....scary, I know
> 
> Eyes:
> Shroom on lid
> Vanilla pigment highlight
> Feline kohl power lining eyes, smudged
> Covergirl lash blast mascara
> 
> Lips:
> 
> Maybelline Color sensations l/s in pink peony


Ooooh, that Feline does look gorge.....ok, I must resist....I'm on a ban remember?  Thanks for sharing and I will do my best not to buy one soon


----------



## Bridget S.

I'm not comfortable showing my whole face, but here are my eyes. UDPP with Laura Mercier Mermaid, St Germain on lid, with MAC Club on the outer edge, lined with Revlon Color Stay in Cocoa and black Clinique High Impact Mascara. The Club makes the right eye lighter because of the duochrome effect, but they were even : )


----------



## lambiepie

^ Very nice Bridget! I looooove club!! It's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Ooooh, that Feline does look gorge.....*ok, I must resist....I'm on a ban remember?* Thanks for sharing and I will do my best not to buy one soon


 
wow, where have I been, LMS?  

Very easy, lowkey MAC Style Black FOTD today:

Intuit Photoshoot primer (almost got rid of this but a couple good shakes and it's still good to go)
MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Mineralize blush in daft pink

MAC greasepaint stick on upper lids
MAC Zoom Fast Zoom lash on upper lashes
MAC glimmerglass in Bling Black

PERFECT for going to Home Depot to get paint samples and to the grocery store, eh??


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sounds perfect to me PG!!


----------



## dee-dee

*Lambie,* great job as always

*Kabaker,* I love love Feline and I think it looks great on you.  I love how you can just wear it alone and still look sexy.

*Bridget,*  That is such a pretty blue on you...great combo.

Anyway, here's me today and yesterday.  No shadow today because I hate wearing eyeshadow when my brows aren't done.

_*Today*_
_*Eyes - Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Black Ink*_
_*Lips - Mac Pink Treat Creme Liner with Nico Lipglass on top*_







_*Yesterday*_
_*Eyes - Mac Grand Entrance on Lid, Smoke and Diamonds in Crease, Bobbi Brown liner in Black ink and Revon colorstay in black on my waterline*_
_*Lips - Mac Stripdown Liner with Underplay Lipstick*_


----------



## Jahpson

*dee-dee* your gorgeous

I am wearing brown eyeliner on my lower lid (NYC eyeliner) this really opens my eyes up
Concealer (clinique)
Mascara (Diorshow)
MAC blush (pink swoon)
NARS lipstick (roman holiday)
CHANEL lipgloss (Sirop)


----------



## dee-dee

Jahpson said:


> *dee-dee* your gorgeous
> 
> I am wearing brown eyeliner on my lower lid (NYC eyeliner) this really opens my eyes up
> Concealer (clinique)
> Mascara (Diorshow)
> MAC blush (pink swoon)
> NARS lipstick (roman holiday)
> CHANEL lipgloss (Sirop)


 
Thank you daah-ling...
I've been thinking about trying that Pink Swoon...how do you like it?  If I remember correctly we're almost similar complected, right? (I think I saw a pic of you a long time ago on your blog)  I tend to stick with peachy, brownish blushes but I'm hearing a lot of raves about the Pink Swoon....let me know or better yet, post a pic girl! lol


----------



## Jahpson

^ its great for a light pink on the cheeks. (and was the only freaking light pink MAC had to offer lol)


----------



## tmc089

^I just picked up Pink Swoon last night! It's a really fun color.

News on the new MAC Holiday Line coming later....my room is a MESS.


----------



## Bridget S.

I left a few things out of the description, Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich foundation, and the liner is Lancome Black Lapis with MAC Blue Herizon on top of it, Clinique High Impact Mascara. (I got brave enough to show my face). Dp you think I should use more blush when my eye is so bold, or it would look too much?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> I left a few things out of the description, Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich foundation, and the liner is Lancome Black Lapis with MAC Blue Herizon on top of it, Clinique High Impact Mascara. (I got brave enough to show my face). Dp you think I should use more blush when my eye is so bold, or it would look too much?


 
Bridget!  Looks GREAT!  Blues are really nice with your skintone!  I like how you kept your cheeks and lips neutral with the eyes being the focus.  Perhaps you could try a teeny more bit of blush or play around with a slight bit of contouring, but honestly it looks FABULOUS just as you did it! 

What is your lipcolor?  Looks wonderful!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## Needanotherbag

dee-dee - every lip color you use looks fabulous - how luck are you!!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Bridget, your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks PG, I will try and use a teeny bit more blush, lips were Estee Lauder Crystal Pink with Clinique Playful Plump gloss over it. 

Thank you schadenfreude, it just looks good because of Dr. Brandt's pores no more and *just* applied makeup, I didn't even brush my hair before I took the photos! I have clear skin now, but uneven colour and large pores. But it holds my organs in, so no complaining! 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## dee-dee

Needanotherbag said:


> dee-dee - every lip color you use looks fabulous - how luck are you!!!!


 
Aww, thanks!  I used to just buy lipsticks base on online swatches and ended up with some terrible ones (what a waste).  Now I actually go to the counters and try them on, walk through the mall and back, if and ONLY if I still like the way it looks and feels, then I'll purchase.


----------



## NYCBelle

very pretty and natural dee-dee


----------



## jc2239

Bridget S. said:


> I left a few things out of the description, Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich foundation, and the liner is Lancome Black Lapis with MAC Blue Herizon on top of it, Clinique High Impact Mascara. (I got brave enough to show my face). Dp you think I should use more blush when my eye is so bold, or it would look too much?



your makeup looks fantastic i woudln't change a thing!  and your skin is seriously gorgeous!


----------



## Mommyx2

dee-dee said:


> Aww, thanks!  I used to just buy lipsticks base on online swatches and ended up with some terrible ones (what a waste).  Now I actually go to the counters and try them on, walk through the mall and back, if and ONLY if I still like the way it looks and feels, then I'll purchase.



What a smart lady!  I should follow your lead.  I have way too many l/s that I never reach for because they end up to be not as great as I initially thought.


----------



## girlygirl3

dee-dee said:


> Aww, thanks! I used to just buy lipsticks base on online swatches and ended up with some terrible ones (what a waste). Now I actually go to the counters and try them on, walk through the mall and back, if and ONLY if I still like the way it looks and feels, then I'll purchase.


 
great idea, dee-dee!  i've only done this once when i tried on foundation for the first time at saks.  the lighting was not to my liking so i told the mua that i would take a walk around the store upstairs where there's better lighting.  i felt much better purchasing after that!

great fotds too, by the way!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wearing the Tone: Grey quad from MAC and Spirit l/s.


----------



## girlygirl3

LMS - Nice!  The quad is really pretty like everyone says and it looks great on you!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, panel speaker FOTD w/pics!  

Smashbox primer (clear)
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
Nars bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Top Hat, lids and up into the crease
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, outer v over the tophat and upper edge of top hat
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner corners and highlight
MAC kohl pencil in Feline upper lashline
MAC Zoom Black Zoom Lash mascara, upper lashline

MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

If I was more daring I'd put some liner on the lower waterline or lower lashline but for events like tonight where I am in front of a group and don't want to risk melting/smudging depending on what I need to do or present this works out great - a little dramatic but I don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Mommyx2

Lookin' good LMS & PG!


----------



## lambiepie

Very nice PG and LMS!!


My FOTD from today...
















As always.. all MAC! hehe. 



Oh, And please excuse the horrible blemish I have on my forehead. Ugh...


----------



## girlygirl3

*pg *- very pretty!  i hope your event went well!

*lambiepie *- i love the look!


----------



## tmc089

Ahh so many pictures!! Everyone looks so beautiful!!


----------



## Bridget S.

LMS! That looks wonderful! I have been meaning to ask you, you did an orange yellow es post a while back, can you post what colours you used? It was gorgeous!

PG - Gorgeous! What colour is Top Hat? I love the whole look with Unbasic White and S&D! 

Lambiepie, you *cannot* do that look and just say, it's MAC, we need details, it's so beautiful and blended!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, we were in picture mode yesterday huh?  *PG*, you should take more pics, love what you did with your colors....and yeah, what color is Top Hat?  I've never seen or heard of it.  *LP*, girl you always rock your colors too.  That blending....ahhhh....it's TDF.

Bridget, I used Hepcat for outer corner, Off the Page for center of the eye, and Crest the Way for inner eye.  And of course those are all MAC colors.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey ladies! * Top Hat *was one of the colors in the first Starflash collection (MAC) awhile back.  I don't know why they didn't re-release it because it really is awesome.  

It's a violet-blue shade.  When I look at it next to a deep blue like Contrast it looks really purple and when compared next to Violet Trance or Parfait Amour it looks more navy blue!


----------



## Amarantoskm

My first Face of the Day! woot

face: Neutrogena Healthy Skin foundation
        Coastal Scents camo quad under the eyes and over blemishes
        Mark compact foundation powder
        Clinique Powder Blush in Sunset Glow
lips: Clinique Different Lipstick in Spiced Apple
eyes: Mark concealer stick as a base
         Coastal Scents silver from 88 matte palette as main lid color
         Avon eyeshadow in Truffle in the crease
         Coastal Scents white as highlight
         Mark On The Edge liquid eyeliner
         Avon Glimmerstick in Blackest Black on waterline









Now Willy, my cat, really wanted to be in this picture. I'm not entirely sure what he is wearing, I think Black Fur.


----------



## lovemysavior

Amarantoskm said:


> My first Face of the Day! woot
> 
> face: Neutrogena Healthy Skin foundation
> Coastal Scents camo quad under the eyes and over blemishes
> Mark compact foundation powder
> Clinique Powder Blush in Sunset Glow
> lips: Clinique Different Lipstick in Spiced Apple
> eyes: Mark concealer stick as a base
> Coastal Scents silver from 88 matte palette as main lid color
> Avon eyeshadow in Truffle in the crease
> Coastal Scents white as highlight
> Mark On The Edge liquid eyeliner
> Avon Glimmerstick in Blackest Black on waterline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Willy, my cat, really wanted to be in this picture. I'm not entirely sure what he is wearing, I think Black Fur.


Oooh, very pretty.....I love Willy too!


----------



## Bridget S.

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, we were in picture mode yesterday huh?  *PG*, you should take more pics, love what you did with your colors....and yeah, what color is Top Hat?  I've never seen or heard of it.  *LP*, girl you always rock your colors too.  That blending....ahhhh....it's TDF.
> 
> Bridget, I used Hepcat for outer corner, Off the Page for center of the eye, and Crest the Way for inner eye.  And of course those are all MAC colors.



Thanks LMS, I have Crest The Wave and Off the Page, I think I am going to try and sub Cranberry for now until I see Hepcat. 

Amarantoskm, very, pretty and subtle!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Amarantoskm said:


> My first Face of the Day! woot
> 
> face: Neutrogena Healthy Skin foundation
> Coastal Scents camo quad under the eyes and over blemishes
> Mark compact foundation powder
> Clinique Powder Blush in Sunset Glow
> lips: Clinique Different Lipstick in Spiced Apple
> eyes: Mark concealer stick as a base
> Coastal Scents silver from 88 matte palette as main lid color
> Avon eyeshadow in Truffle in the crease
> Coastal Scents white as highlight
> Mark On The Edge liquid eyeliner
> Avon Glimmerstick in Blackest Black on waterline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Willy, my cat, really wanted to be in this picture. I'm not entirely sure what he is wearing, I think Black Fur.


 
Great pics and your kitty is so adorable!  Your eye and lip colors are so beautiful with your skin tone!


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks ladies! You are all to sweet!


 Bridget (and the rest of you lovelies), here is what I used...

I started with TFSI. Then with a flat rounded fluffy brush (no name)..

I applied *Bright future* from my inner lid, to about 3/4 in. Then I applied *off the page*, from about 1/4 in from inner corner all the way to the end. Then on top of *bright future* I applied *canary yellow* (because bright future wasn't as *bright* as I wanted). And on top of *off the page* I applied a *matte deep orange shade* (I don't know the name, I bought it at the pro store in vegas when I had a palette made and I threw the carton) All over. I also used this color remaining on brush for my bottom lash line.

 Then I dipped the *224* lightly in *bright future* and blended the colors slightly upwards from the crease. I applied *club* in the outer V (although you can't really see it in pics) with a *219* brush, and added some *boot black liquid liner*.

I used max factors volume couture mascara in rich black, and urban decay liner in zero for my waterline.


I hope that was helpful!! And that I was clear! haha.


----------



## cody

I have never posted in this thread before but today I got to go to a preview event of the MAC Magic, Mirth and Mischief collection (it was awesome! my favorite Holiday collection in years) and the MUA did a look on me using the Smokey Eyes palette as well as Rich Ground fluidline... so I figured I'd be brave and post a picture of it for anyone who wants to see!


----------



## Pursegrrl

cody said:


> I have never posted in this thread before but today I got to go to a preview event of the MAC Magic, Mirth and Mischief collection (it was awesome! my favorite Holiday collection in years) and the MUA did a look on me using the Smokey Eyes palette as well as Rich Ground fluidline... so I figured I'd be brave and post a picture of it for anyone who wants to see!
> 
> View attachment 905367


 
oooh, verah nice, cody!


----------



## cody

Thanks, though all the credit really goes to the great MUA! I neeeever wear a smokey eye so it was a really fun change although it did get a few funny looks when I walked out of there at 3PM looking ready to head to a club.


----------



## lambiepie

Cody, Very pretty! I love it!


----------



## Loquita

cody said:


> Thanks, though all the credit really goes to the great MUA! I neeeever wear a smokey eye so it was a really fun change although it did get a few funny looks when I walked out of there at 3PM looking ready to head to a club.



Nice!!  Thanks for posting, *cody*!!

Personally, I love to wear makeup in ways that don't seem "appropriate" for the context...too much fun!! 

I bet they were all staring at you in admiration, anyway.


----------



## Pursegrrl

heading out for a girls night in at a friend's house...

Stila hydrating primer
MAC studio sculpt foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour
MAC blush in Harmony

MAC Bare Study paint pot
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance on lids
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe and Club on outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Shroom, inner corners and highlighter
MAC feline eye kohl, lower waterline
MAC greasestick, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC glimmerglass in BlingBlack


----------



## cody

Loquita said:


> Personally, I love to wear makeup in ways that don't seem "appropriate" for the context...too much fun!!



I completely agree. I wore MAC's Dubonnet l/s to an 8:30AM class once... people definitely seemed confused, but it was very fun!


----------



## Amarantoskm

Pursegrrl said:


> Great pics and your kitty is so adorable!  Your eye and lip colors are so beautiful with your skin tone!



Thank you so much! I think Spiced Apple is so lovely for fall.


----------



## lovemysavior

cody said:


> I have never posted in this thread before but today I got to go to a preview event of the MAC Magic, Mirth and Mischief collection (it was awesome! my favorite Holiday collection in years) and the MUA did a look on me using the Smokey Eyes palette as well as Rich Ground fluidline... so I figured I'd be brave and post a picture of it for anyone who wants to see!
> 
> View attachment 905367


Is this a new collection that I know nothing about?


----------



## Mommyx2

^^LMS- It's this years holiday collection.  I saw it on display today at Nordies.  They're taking preorders and the MUA said they're selling out fast.  I didn't want to preorder anything before I learn more about the collection first and I didn't have time to swatch anything.  Here's a link to Temptalia's site.  She always has useful info. 

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-magic-mirth-and-mischief-collection-for-holiday-2009
http://www.temptalia.com/mac-magic-mirth-and-mischief-collection-lipeye-bags-for-holiday-2009
http://www.temptalia.com/mac-mischief-makers-collection-for-holiday-2009
http://www.temptalia.com/mac-magic-mirth-and-mischief-holiday-2009-kits

I want to get Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass and maybe a few other things.


----------



## cody

If you have any questions about the collection, I can also tell you what I thought of it and maybe elaborate on some of the products. For one thing... the official pictures of the eyeshadow palettes are NOTHING like what they really look like. In the picture one of them looks kind of like blues and greys but it is actually more purples and greys and veeery beautiful.


----------



## Needanotherbag

LMS - I already got my pre-order in - it was hard not to preorder everything!! I cant remember the name of the palette I ordered, it was very unique and have a nice green in it which really drew me to it.  I also ordered a brush set, which is so unlike me to do, buy my SA pointed out it had two of the brushes I need plus a powder brush for my purse. I am not a fan of the LE brush sets, but these looked pretty nice!  Anyways I got to play with all the palettes, and none of them had a color that was permanent, and each had a color or two that was really unique!  You should head to a Nordies and play with them!


----------



## tmc089

I went to the release party for that- some of the palettes are GORGGG. I was eyeballing the Smokey and Diamonds one. But I decided on a brush set because I needed an angled brush and another 187. Everything is beautiful though.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Casual potluck today at a friend's house!

Stila hydrating primer
Revlon ColorStay foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC blush in Blushbaby  (no contour today)
MAC kohl liner, Feline, upper lashline
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash mascara, upper lashes

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## claireZk

Just minimal (but still sort of fun) m/u for work today 
CG/ Olay foundation
MAC msf natural 
MAC Fix+

MAC msf blush in Grand Duo 

MAC msf e/s in Pink Split
Stila e/s in Chinois
Prestige e/l in Storm
Revlon Double Twist mascara

MAC tendertone l/g in Pucker


----------



## kabaker

cody said:


> I completely agree. I wore MAC's Dubonnet l/s to an 8:30AM class once... people definitely seemed confused, but it was very fun!



I totally wore MACs Girl About Town lipstick last week to work. I am a cashier at a big box store and I rocked the fuschia lips!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I put on makeup before my 11pm hockey game tonight, LOL!  Kinda funny, but I want to see what lasts and doesn't last after a sweaty 90 minutes or so on the ice.

Intuit Photoshoot primer
MAC Studio Fix fluid foundation
MUFE HD loose powder

MAC Mineralize blush in Style Demon:  this is a wonderful brick red but sheer shade - no contour needed as it has a great punch on my super fair skin!

Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in Navy
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Rock Star, lower waterline.
Bonne Bell lipsmacker in Bubble Gum

Too funny how the UD stayed put on the waterline even through hockey, while the MAC Feline kohl liner couldn't last on me through pizza and wine with the girls on Saturday night.  That one's better for my upper lashline.


----------



## dee-dee

*lms *- the tone grey looks so cool and sexy on you
*pg - *I always look forward to seeing your pics, the S&D looks fab
*lambie, - *very pretty...reminds me of the sunrise AND sunset, lol
* amaranto, - *you and your kitty are so cute!
* cody - *Thanks for posting, I know the  feeling when you're kinda shy about your pics, but I think all of us here love seeing new faces and new looks, you look pretty!

*needanotherbag! *- You're like chief enabler around here, I'm itching to check out the holiday collection now because I do need some greens in my collection (the only color I've never tried) how am I supposed stay on my ban until F&F?


----------



## Needanotherbag

*dee-dee* - oh there are much more enabling individuals around here than moi!  LOL The palette with the green was just too unique to pass up...you could always do what I am doing to get around the ban...add some palettes to your holiday wishlist.   My family loves to shop off of wishlists.


----------



## dee-dee

^^^good idea *NAB*

Forgot to post my FOTD....here it is

Eyes - 
Mac Amber Lights on lid
Mac Texture (My new fave) blended on lid and up the outer crease
Mac Molasses liner on top lashes
Revlon Colorstay liner in brown on waterline
Maybelline great lash mascara on upper lashes only
Lips -
Mac lip pencil in cork
Chanel glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ dee-dee you are GORGEOUS!!  Great pics!


----------



## lambiepie

dee-dee, so very very pretty! Looove it!


----------



## kabaker

Its been a while since I have done one of these!

Face:
Clinique Perfectly Real liquid foundation
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
MAC MSFN
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
MAC Smoke and Diamonds all over lid and blended to above the crease
MAC Shroom to help soften edges
MAC Vanilla pigment highlight
MAC Feline Kohlpower eyeliner
Stila Mascara

Lips:
Stila gloss in ULTA-mate Pink


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Very pretty look!! Smoke and Diamonds is such an amazing color.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila hydrating primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC mineralize blush in Style Demon (no contour, as this is a pretty intense shade on its own)

MAC Paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Amber Lights on lids
MAC e/s in Twinks, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance, swirled on inner corners and washed over the entire eye area
MAC greasepaint stick, upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI

I haven't used Amber Lights e/s in ages and I love it but it's a little too orange-y on my skin tone.  The Grand Entrance really toned it down while still keeping a golden-y beige look going on - nice and accidental combo here!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> *Hey ladies! Top Hat was one of the colors in the first Starflash collection (MAC) awhile back. I don't know why they didn't re-release it because it really is awesome*.
> 
> It's a violet-blue shade. When I look at it next to a deep blue like Contrast it looks really purple and when compared next to Violet Trance or Parfait Amour it looks more navy blue!


 
I agree! I bought 2 whenthey came out..it's lovely and the texture is as well..


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ dee-dee you are GORGEOUS!! Great pics!


 
Thank you PG!, still can't get that outer-v to look like yours.  You should do a tutorial.


----------



## dee-dee

lambiepie said:


> dee-dee, so very very pretty! Looove it!


 
Thanx Lambie


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> Thank you PG!, still can't get that outer-v to look like yours. You should do a tutorial.


 
Oh you are too kind.  My outer V is often a crinkly V, LOL!!   Early 40-something and all.  I use the MAC 226 brush as it's perfect getting in the crease too.

I also like MAC's 275 angled brush for outer v and crease.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Job interview today!!  Kept it nice and simple:

Stila hydrating primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle (no contour; didn't want to risk a brown stripe oops for this!)

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC Mineralize e/s duo in Family Silver - darker of the greys on the lids and up the crease
mAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner corners and highlight
MAC Greasepaint stick, upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

Interview went really well...should know a yes/no by this afternoon!


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today, again wearing my favorite Tone: Grey palette.  I have Laura Mercier Gloss Stick on my lips and MAC Sincere blush.


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh you are too kind.  My outer V is often a crinkly V, LOL!!   Early 40-something and all.  I use the MAC 226 brush as it's perfect getting in the crease too.
> 
> I also like MAC's 275 angled brush for outer v and crease.


Oh, no.  I don't have the 275....see now I'm gonna have to get it.


----------



## cody

Okay, I'm being brave and posting another look! Tomorrow my friends and I are going to see the movie Where The Wild Things Are and I decided it would be the perfect opportunity to try out a leopard eye which I've wanted to attempt for aaaaages. This is my practice effort from tonight... the two sides are a tiiiny bit different because I was testing things. One side I darkened my eyebrow and had smaller spots and the other I left my eyebrow undone and did bigger spots. I prefer the bigger spots, personally and will do that on both sides tomorrow.

I think I may try to perfect this look and do it for Halloween, too! Feel free to offer suggestions, ideas for lips, other elements I could include. Hope you guys enjoy! Sorry for crappy webcam photos!


----------



## Mommyx2

lovemysavior said:


> This is me today, again wearing my favorite Tone: Grey palette.  I have Laura Mercier Gloss Stick on my lips and MAC Sincere blush.



Gorgeous as usual LMS.  I still haven't tried my Tone:Grey quad.  I think I'm going to exchange it because one of the shadows has a huge chip in it.  How do you like the LM gloss stick?  I've been wanting to try one but haven't taken the plunge.

You should look into the holiday brush sets.  One of them has the 275 brush, but I heard the quality of the SE brushes aren't as great as the full-sized brushes.  It may be true because the 190 brush I got from the Graphic Garden collection is falling apart. :cry:


----------



## Mommyx2

Cody- I love the leopard spots!  I like them without the brows too, but I like how you made the spots smaller on the eye with the brow.  Have fun at the movies!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow Cody that is amazing!  How long did that take?

LMS - ordered that tone:grey quad - your FOTDs totally convinced me I needed it.


----------



## cody

Thanks! It was actually REALLY easy. First, I tried it on my hand to see what products would work best... and fluidline was my original plan but it just did not look good so I switched to a cheap-o liquid pen liner from CoverGirl that I got for free with mascara once. I'd say it took maybe ten minutes per eye? Not bad for my first try! 

For anybody interested: I put on Soft Ochre paint pot as a base, then put Woodwinked e/s (gold) over that and then I drew the spots on and then lightly filled them in with Mulch e/s (bronze-y color) just to make them really POP. Added mascara on top and bottom lashes, voila, done!


----------



## Bridget S.

LMS, that looks lovely! 

CODY!! That is amazing! I can't wait for the movie, only one more sleep!


----------



## cody

Thanks!! I'm so excited for the movie... I've been counting down for months! I figured I'd go all out with make-up. I've got a leopard print scarf too so it'll really be fun! I'll take more pictures tomorrow of the complete look for you guys.


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> Gorgeous as usual LMS.  I still haven't tried my Tone:Grey quad.  I think I'm going to exchange it because one of the shadows has a huge chip in it.  How do you like the LM gloss stick?  I've been wanting to try one but haven't taken the plunge.
> 
> You should look into the holiday brush sets.  One of them has the 275 brush, but I heard the quality of the SE brushes aren't as great as the full-sized brushes.  It may be true because the 190 brush I got from the Graphic Garden collection is falling apart. :cry:


Exchanging it would be a good idea cuz you don't want it break completely.  I love this particular LM Gloss stick.  I only own one color so I don't know how the other colors apply.  I acutally added some LM secret concealer on my lips first before applying the color and it works great that way.


----------



## lovemysavior

Needanotherbag said:


> Wow Cody that is amazing!  How long did that take?
> 
> LMS - ordered that tone:grey quad - your FOTDs totally convinced me I needed it.


Yay, I love that quad so much.  I am so into blues right now so I wear this most often.


----------



## nwhite

Gorgeous Lovemysavior!

Here's mine for tonight 







I did a little bit of soft brown e/s on lid with stars and rockets e/s on top.
Swiss chocolate e/s in crease and sketch e/s on outer V.

Lips - 3N and Viva Glam Special Edition VI(?) lipglass

Redhead MSF


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> Gorgeous Lovemysavior!
> 
> Here's mine for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little bit of soft brown e/s on lid with stars and rockets e/s on top.
> Swiss chocolate e/s in crease and sketch e/s on outer V.
> 
> Lips - 3N and Viva Glam Special Edition VI(?) lipglass
> 
> Redhead MSF


Thanks NW.  My goodness your look is amazing as well.  Just love the softness of the colors combined.  Overall, you're a very pretty woman, great skin, nice hair....just gorgeous


----------



## dee-dee

*LMS, *such a nice pic!  I wish I looked just as good in hats.  Nice make up look too!

*NWhite*, I love how your top co-ordinates with all the colors you used on your eyes.  I've been meaning to pick up stars and rockets too..thanks for posting!


----------



## Bridget S.

nwhite, that looks so soft and elegant!


----------



## MissTiss

nwhite, that looks lovely!  You all are making me want to get back into my makeup some more.  I've been boring empty face for a while now.


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks NW. My goodness your look is amazing as well. Just love the softness of the colors combined. Overall, you're a very pretty woman, great skin, nice hair....just gorgeous


 
_LMS_ - You're too sweet!  You always look amazing as well!  Your colors show up so vividly 

_Dee-dee_- I did try to coordinate my shadow to my dress, hehe.  This is probably the second time I've used stars n' rockets since I bought it but it's a great color.  It goes on pretty bright by itself - that's why I like to combine it with another color.  I bet it would look great on you!

Thanks, _MissTiss_ and _Bridget_!


----------



## Mommyx2

Oooh, me likey nwhite!  Everything is so soft and pretty!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> This is me today, again wearing my favorite Tone: Grey palette. I have Laura Mercier Gloss Stick on my lips and MAC Sincere blush.


 
Dayum, girl, that is HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Oh, no. I don't have the 275....see now I'm gonna have to get it.


 
Yes you do .  It's a great brush.  The 272 is a smaller version of it, but I use the 275 much more often.


----------



## mytwocents

lovemysavior that is one of your best looks. I love that little bit of blue and the lipstick is perfect.


----------



## lovemysavior

mytwocents said:


> lovemysavior that is one of your best looks. I love that little bit of blue and the lipstick is perfect.


Thanks MTC.  That is one of my favorite palettes and it is so easy to work with.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dinner, drinks and a little shopping with a tPF'er IRL tonight!! 

Stila Hydrating primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC mineralize duo blush in Earth to Earth

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe on lids
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey (from the Chill collection) on outer v and upper edge of the ST
MAC e/s in Vellum, inner corners and highlight
UD 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterline
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Zoom Fast Zoomlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC glimmerglass in BlingBlack


----------



## luvbags3

Hi, leaving to a party in a bit did an edgy red and black look.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Oh wow, love it!  Your outer v and crease is TDF!  Which colors did you use?


----------



## Hielostar

*luvbags3*, awesome look! Love the red and black!


----------



## nwhite

luvbags ~  That red is awesome!  The jet black liner looks great with it too!  What red shadow did you use to get it so bright?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very simple roll out of bed look (the only reason I even put on makeup was to head to the spa for some waxing, LOL).

Smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder
Cover Girl TruBlend liquid foundation in Ivory (palest shade).  You know, this is GREAT and right up there with Revlon ColorStay...and I am not a drugstore foundation lover but dayum this is some serious shizz, LOL!

YSL Faux Cils Mascara in Black.  I like it, except for the rubber/chemical smell.


----------



## luvbags3

I used MAC danger zone, mineralized trio.


----------



## Bridget S.

luvbags3 said:


> Hi, leaving to a party in a bit did an edgy red and black look.



Wow, that looks amazing, especially with the neutral cheek and lip!


----------



## tmc089

Everyone has been looking super fly lately!!


----------



## lambiepie

Luvbags... GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very simple - late hockey game tonight, LOL!

Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
Cover Girl TruBlend foundation in Ivory (a surprise BIG HIT!!)
MUFE HD loose powder

YSL Faux Cils mascara in black

Bonne Bell lip smacker (bubble gum flavor).  No colored lipstick or gloss when wearing a helmet and cage, LOL!


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks MTC.  That is one of my favorite palettes and it is so easy to work with.



*LMS*, you look fantastic!  Isn't that the best palette _ever_?  

I am seriously going to hit pan on it very quickly...I got another one as a back-up, in fact!  (And I _never_ like palettes).  


Stupid question from a newbie to this thread:  How do you peeps take such clear pics of yourselves?  Do yo have someone else do it, or is it simply trial and error?  I want to take some pics myself but am not sure how to...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> *LMS*, you look fantastic! Isn't that the best palette _ever_?
> 
> I am seriously going to hit pan on it very quickly...I got another one as a back-up, in fact! (And I _never_ like palettes).
> 
> 
> Stupid question from a newbie to this thread: *How do you peeps take such clear pics of yourselves? *Do yo have someone else do it, or is it simply trial and error? I want to take some pics myself but am not sure how to...


 
Mine is total trial and error.  I have a Nikon Coolpix and just keep snappin' away, LOL.  I don't have a webcam.


----------



## lambiepie

^^ I just keep snapping pics of myself and then pick the best ones. There are times I am lucky to even find 1! hahaha.


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> *LMS*, you look fantastic!  Isn't that the best palette _ever_?
> 
> I am seriously going to hit pan on it very quickly...I got another one as a back-up, in fact!  (And I _never_ like palettes).
> 
> 
> Stupid question from a newbie to this thread:  How do you peeps take such clear pics of yourselves?  Do yo have someone else do it, or is it simply trial and error?  I want to take some pics myself but am not sure how to...


I have a Canon and I just make sure that I have it on the Macro setting.  With my camera, I have to hold down the button that takes the pic half ways down first the press the button and that will do the focusing for clearer pics.  Then like the other girls said, take a few shots and pick the best one.


----------



## MissTiss

Yesterday shopping trip:

MUFE HD Foundation 125 - NOT my color, this is going back to Sephora. I am truly 120 after all. Moving on...
Px Flawless Skin Total Protection Powder 
MAC X-Rocks Blush
MAC Cream in Your Coffee l/s
MAC Ricepaper e/s
MAC Satin Taupe e/s
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara.  LOVE this!  So sad it's being discontinued in the US.


----------



## kabaker

Face:
Revlon colorstay foundation
MAC MSFN

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC All That Glitters
MAC Mulch
MAC Shroom
Covergirl Liner
Stila Mascara

Lips:
Clinique Black Honey


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Face:
> Revlon colorstay foundation
> MAC MSFN
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC All That Glitters
> MAC Mulch
> MAC Shroom
> Covergirl Liner
> Stila Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> Clinique Black Honey


Very pretty K.  All That Glitters is one of my faves.  Love your look.


----------



## kabaker

Woot another post!

I have been more motivated to actually put on makeup in the mornings since starting my new skin care regimen, my skin looks a lot better and I have only started just this past Friday. I am using the Clinique 3 step system in type 3.

Face:
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
NARS blush in Deep Throat
MAC MSFN

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Shroom all over lid and crease
MAC Expensive Pink in crease and outer V
MAC Vanilla Pigment to highlight
MAC Feline Kohl Power
Stila Mascara

Lips:
MAC Milan Mode lipstick


----------



## Hielostar

Face:
Bare Escentuals BareMinerals Matte
MAC MSF Refined

Eyes:
Anastasia Brow Gel - Clear
Bare Escentuals BareMinerals Prime Time
MAC Feline Kohl Power
MAC Cranberry e/s
Loreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara

Lips:
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips - Clair


----------



## cody

*kabaker*, you look gorgeous! Very healthy looking and glowing skin. I love how your outfit matches your make-up nicely, too!


----------



## Loquita

Nice look, *kabaker*!  Milan Mode looks absolutely wonderful on you!!  

And I know what you mean about feeling more motivated to wear m/u once your skin starts getting into line...since I got my Clarisonic last winter, I have felt much better about my skin and more willing to try all kinds of fun m/u.  

*And thanks to all for the camera tips!!!  I appreciate it!!! *


----------



## Amarantoskm

Hey guys! Here is my FOTD...







Yeah. I got a little eyeliner-happy. Oh well! Hope ya'll like, and I'm glad that I posted this so late at night that it's actually wednesday now. Lame.

On mah face:

Mark tinted moisterizer
Coastal Scents concealer quad- peach under the eyes
Avon Smooth Minerals foundation

On the eyes:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Mark mini mark it stick in Gold Opal as base
Avon's citrine on the lid, the green color from Earth Tones Quad on my crease, white in inner corners (from CC 88 palette)
Avon glimmerstick in black on waterline
Mark liquid eyeliner on top lid, followed by some black shadow from coastal scents 88 matte palette
Covergirl Lashblast on lashes

Lips:
Avon blooming pout lip gloss


ps: Kabaker is a beast, and should totally go work out/get coffee with me tomorrow.


----------



## dee-dee

Here's me today, I'm feeling under the weather and I can see it in my eyes.  Still managed to do a little something though...

Eyes
Mac Woodwinked on inner lid
Mac Satin Taupe on outer lid
Mac Molasses pearlglide eyeliner on upper lashline
Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Face
Estee Lauder Blush in Deep Spice

Lips
Mac Cremestick liner in Summer Fruit
Mac Dazzleglass creme in Luscious Spark


----------



## Needanotherbag

I never thought of putting Satin Taupe and Woodwinked together - I always put Woodwinked with All that Glitters!  Looks awesome on you *dee-dee *- got to try that today!


----------



## dee-dee

Needanotherbag said:


> I never thought of putting Satin Taupe and Woodwinked together - I always put Woodwinked with All that Glitters! Looks awesome on you *dee-dee *- got to try that today!


 
Thanks *NAB!*,  the picture doesn't even show the true colors.  It is really pretty in person, I think you'll love it.  Now i'll have to try it with All That Glitters....I love finding new combos.


----------



## tmc089

Gorg dee dee!!

Loquita, here's a link I use often to help me remember how to take clearer pics..

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/how-take-better-makeup-pictures-your-camera-46494/

Just keep playing around with different settings on your camera, you'll find your thing eventually.


----------



## Loquita

Love the gloss/liner combo on you, *dee-dee*!!  It's perfect...I do the exact same combo but it doesn't look half as good on me!!!

And thanks for the link, *tmc*!!!  I am going to try and post some pics soon.   

Today I was super simple:

Laura Mercier Secret Concealer in C-3
Laura Mercier Loose Powder to match
MAC Fluidline in Macroviolet (to match my purple bag, hahaha)
MAC Black Zoom mascara (or however you call it...makes me look like I have massive falsies on!)
Maybelline Great Lash Clear on my brows
Cargo Eye-Lighter in White on inner and outer corners of eyes
MAC Blush in Fleur Power
MAC l/l in Subculture
MAC Lipglass in C-Thru on top


----------



## kabaker

amarantoskm: We should work out Friday! After everything calms down with Holly the Collie and her brand spankin' new cast.


----------



## nwhite

tmc: thanks for the link!  Very helpful.  It's been awhile since my photography class in college...I can use a refresher course!!

dee-dee: very pretty!  You have great skin and eyebrows!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Gorg dee dee!!
> 
> Loquita, here's a link I use often to help me remember how to take clearer pics..
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/how-take-better-makeup-pictures-your-camera-46494/
> 
> Just keep playing around with different settings on your camera, you'll find your thing eventually.


Thanks for the link TMC.  It was really helpful.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very simple as I was bare-faced most of today and just wanted a light look for hockey practice.  May sound silly, but I like a little foundation and loose powder to cut the redness on my face.

Trish McEvoy SPF 15 moisturizer (found a sample I'd forgotten about - really like this)
Cover Girl TruBlend foundation
MUFE HD loose powder

MAC blush in Gingerly (major  on this shade!)
Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express mascara (yellow tube), upper lashes only.  This is really great, but is a few months old and a little dried out.  Time to toss.

Bonne Bell lip smacker, bubble gum flavor.  Hasn't failed me for 30 years!!


----------



## nwhite

Pursegrrl said:


> Very simple as I was bare-faced most of today and just wanted a light look for hockey practice. May sound silly, but I like a little foundation and loose powder to cut the redness on my face.
> 
> Trish McEvoy SPF 15 moisturizer (found a sample I'd forgotten about - really like this)
> Cover Girl TruBlend foundation
> MUFE HD loose powder
> 
> *MAC blush in Gingerly (major  on this shade!)*
> Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express mascara (yellow tube), upper lashes only. This is really great, but is a few months old and a little dried out. Time to toss.
> 
> Bonne Bell lip smacker, bubble gum flavor. Hasn't failed me for 30 years!!


 
I'm wearing Gingerly today too


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, just another simple FOTD...late shower and hair drying after doing another round of painting here in the home office!

MUFE HD primer (light blue shade)
Revlon ColorStay foundation
MUFE HD loose powder

Chanel Exceptionnel mascara (black)
MAC blush in Fleur Power.


----------



## Loquita

A simple face today...a college trustee (eeep!!) visited one of my classes and I didn't want to freak him out too much, heh heh:

Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage in C-3
Laura Mercier Loose Powder to match
Cargo eye-light in white on inner and outer corners of eyes
Maybelline Great Lash in Clear to tame my crazy eyebrows
MAC e/s in vanilla from lid to crease
Light wash of MAC pigment in Shimmertime from lid to browbone
MAC Fluidline in BlackTrack on upper lid 
MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash Mascara (the most high-powered mascara I have ever used...it's _hardcore_) 
MAC Blush in Fleur Power
MAC l/l in Subculture
MAC Cremesheen glass in Partial to Pink

All in all, I ended up looking pretty retro.  This is a face I will repeat!


----------



## luvbags3

Busy day up at 4am something simple

Diorskin Nude foundation
Origins multigrain mineral powder
Nars blush in Zen (contouring) Albatross (highlighting) and Angelika

Mac Omega for brows
Diorshow mascara
Stila smudgepot in kitten and black 

Revlon colorstay in pink indulgence
lipfusion XL lipgloss on top


----------



## Bridget S.

Beautiful luvbags, so simple and your skin is freaking amazing - poreless!!

Loquita, give us pictures! Please!


----------



## Bridget S.

Trying to recreate the MAC Magic, Mirth and Mischief look!
Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation in Warm Ivory
LM Translucent Loose Powder
Shu Umeura Eyebrow Gel in Acorn Brown (been using a week, it's amazing!)
Soft Sparkle pencil in Iris Accent. 
Vapour as a highlight.
The purple shade from the Outspoken Mineralize Shadow trio (wish I had picked up another at CCO!)
Devil May Care MES. 
Stila liquid eyeliner, first time using, applies amazingly! with Blacktrack Fluidline on the waterline. 
Stila Major Lash in Black.
MAC Blush in Love Rocks (MB)
MAC Lovelorn with Cremesheen Glass in Ever So Rich on top.


----------



## dee-dee

Thanks *TMC, Loquita, & Nwhite*

*Luvbags,*  that's such a nice refreshing look, simple and clean.

*Bridget,* love the purples....nice job.

*Loquita,*  I can't believe you wear that same combo (we think too much alike).  I've actually had Summerfruit for a little while but only wore it once.  Luscious Spark came along and it was a match made in heaven, lol.  And ITA with *Bridget*, please start putting that camera to work.  That retro look sounds amazing!


----------



## Loquita

*luvbags*, I gotta second Bridget's comments...you have gorgeous skin!!  Wow!!! I like the black liner/kitten combo as well.  

*Bridget*, I love the soft purples, they look _fantastic_ with your coloring.  You have inspired me to break out my Iris Accent this weekend!!  

And okay, okay...I will bust out the camera ASAP.


----------



## girlygirl3

dee-dee said:


> Here's me today, I'm feeling under the weather and I can see it in my eyes. Still managed to do a little something though...
> 
> Eyes
> Mac Woodwinked on inner lid
> Mac Satin Taupe on outer lid
> Mac Molasses pearlglide eyeliner on upper lashline
> Maybelline Great Lash mascara
> 
> Face
> Estee Lauder Blush in Deep Spice
> 
> Lips
> Mac Cremestick liner in Summer Fruit
> Mac Dazzleglass creme in Luscious Spark


dee-dee, I love this look!  i also haven't tried woodwinked with satin taupe, but i also love the lips combo.  great day look!  thanks!


----------



## shakti29

Everyone looks great! 

I haven't done one in a while but here's today: MAC Smoke and Diamonds, Style Snob and Unbasic White, Gentle Mineralize Blush and Viva Glam V lipstick.


----------



## Bridget S.

Dee-dee you have such gorgeous skin and such a way with choosing colours that compliment each other!

Very pretty, I like how you have unbasic white close to the lashline and then smoke and diamonds all the way across the top, awesome!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back at work....day #1 on the job FOTD!  Oh so fun getting the badge picture taken, LOL:

just nice and simple given I need to get used to getting up earlier now and getting ready quickly, instead of lazy ass at 2:00pm, LOL!

Smashbox primer (clear)
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, on lids and up the crease
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner corners and highlight
MAC greasepaint stick in black, upper lashline
MUFE smoke lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## Bridget S.

Congrats on the new job, we know you looked fabulous, how was your first day?


----------



## luvbags3

Went to a dinner today and had 15min to get ready!!

this is what I came up with

MUFE Hd foundation 118
MAC blot powder
Stila smudge pot in kitten
Maybelline unstoppable eyeliner in pewter
MAC MSF in Cheeky bronze and smooth merge as highlighter
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
Dior addict lipstick in 993 decadent plum
Dior ultral gloss reflect in 957


----------



## kabaker

beautiful luvbags!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> Congrats on the new job, we know you looked fabulous, how was your first day?


 
awww, thanks for asking!    As good as a first day can be...so much to learn, finding my way around the building, laptop set up.   Thankfully the FOTD stayed put .


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> Went to a dinner today and had 15min to get ready!!
> 
> this is what I came up with
> 
> MUFE Hd foundation 118
> MAC blot powder
> Stila smudge pot in kitten
> Maybelline unstoppable eyeliner in pewter
> MAC MSF in Cheeky bronze and smooth merge as highlighter
> MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
> Dior addict lipstick in 993 decadent plum
> Dior ultral gloss reflect in 957


 
WOW!!  Absolutely stunning!  And I love the scarf too .


----------



## nwhite

luvbags ~  Very nice and clean looking.  Your lips look so pretty!  Love that shade on you.


----------



## dee-dee

girlygirl3 said:


> dee-dee, I love this look! i also haven't tried woodwinked with satin taupe, but i also love the lips combo. great day look! thanks!


 
Thank you!  You should try it (WW & ST) it's one of my favorite and easiest combos...and so much for Summerfruit being a summer color.  There are no rules in make up right?


----------



## dee-dee

Bridget S. said:


> Dee-dee you have such gorgeous skin and such a way with choosing colours that compliment each other!
> 
> Very pretty, I like how you have unbasic white close to the lashline and then smoke and diamonds all the way across the top, awesome!


 
Thanks Bridget


----------



## dee-dee

I cannot believe you did that in 15 minutes...it's perfect!  You look like a porcelain doll.  Very pretty.



luvbags3 said:


> Went to a dinner today and had 15min to get ready!!
> 
> this is what I came up with
> 
> MUFE Hd foundation 118
> MAC blot powder
> Stila smudge pot in kitten
> Maybelline unstoppable eyeliner in pewter
> MAC MSF in Cheeky bronze and smooth merge as highlighter
> MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
> Dior addict lipstick in 993 decadent plum
> Dior ultral gloss reflect in 957


----------



## dee-dee

Light Pinky Purply day for me today...  I really wish I was good at photography.  I can never get my colors to show up the way they do IRL, oh well, what to do...

Eyes
Mac Fashion Groupie blended over Mac Pink Venus on eyelids
Mac Ricepaper on browbone and inner corners
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Black Ink on upper lashline
Revlon colorstay in Noir on waterline
Chanel inimitable mascara (upper lashes only)

Lips
Mac Gleam Lipstick
Mac Dazzleglass Creme in My Favorite Pink


----------



## dolllover

Dee-dee- Love the pinky purply look you have going on. Amazing!


----------



## Bridget S.

Luvbags, again I can't believe how flawless your skin is!

Dee-dee, heart the purple look!


----------



## luvbags3

thank you all for your great comments!

Dee-dee I love the way your lips look.

My boyfriend always asks why I need to show off my makeup, I love this thread because I get so many good ideas from all of your imput. Sometimes we get comfortable in a makeup look. This is all I need to start trying new things.


----------



## luvbags3

My look today is trying to recreate the MAC Magic, Mirth, and Mischief!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^So pretty! What foundation do you wear, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Amarantoskm

Luvbags: that is GORGEOUS! I just love the purple eyeshadow.. 

Here is my FOTD.. and yes, I did take this while riding in the car. 







On the Face:
-Neutrogena Healthy Skin Foundation
-Avon Smooth Minerals foundation
-Coastal Scents camo quad light as concealer under eyes and on blemishes
-Mark Blushed as blush color

On the Eyes:
-UDPP
-Hard Candy shimmery green on lid (can't remember the name, but it's a duo)
-Mark Piccadilly in the crease, along with a small amount of black from Coastal Scents 88 palette
-Mark Rebel as highlight
-Mac Kohl Power Eye Pencil (THANKS KATIE) along lash line
-Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara (not a huge fan of this... we'll see)

On the Lips:
-Avon Glimmerstick lip liner in Simply Spice all over the lips
-On top, Clinique lipstick in Extreme Pink (love it!!)
 I am quite enjoying my eye pencil. It's smudgy and smooth, easy to apply... and I'm not usually a fan of eye pencils!


----------



## kabaker

I love that lipstick on you amarantoskm!


----------



## PrincessMe

oo love your purples dee-dee and luvbags~ u both look gorgeous


----------



## shakti29

luvbags3 said:


>


 
Damn girl - you are becoming quite the professional makeup artist! All very different looks, but equally beautiful! Really fabulous!!


----------



## Bridget S.

MAC Studio Sculpt in NC15
Bobbi Brown Pale Yellow Loose Powder
Shu Umeura Brown Acorn Eye Brow in Brown Acorn with Bobbi Brown eyeshadow in Taupe over it
Estee Lauder is the frosty white shade, 
MAC Sorcery in the middle, MAC Electric Eel on the outer edge.
MAC Peaches Blush
MAC Meltdown lipstick
Bobbi Brown black gel eyeliner
Stila Major Lash mascara. I think that's it!


----------



## nwhite

luvbags3 said:


> thank you all for your great comments!
> 
> Dee-dee I love the way your lips look.
> 
> My boyfriend always asks why I need to show off my makeup, I love this thread because I get so many good ideas from all of your imput. Sometimes we get comfortable in a makeup look. This is all I need to start trying new things.


 
Haha, that is too funny.  My boyfriend says something similar.  When I'm getting ready he asks, "Are you going to do another Eyes Of The Night?"  LOL


----------



## nwhite

I'm loving all these bright colors!!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bridget S. said:


> MAC Studio Sculpt in NC15
> Bobbi Brown Pale Yellow Loose Powder
> Shu Umeura Brown Acorn Eye Brow in Brown Acorn with Bobbi Brown eyeshadow in Taupe over it
> Estee Lauder is the frosty white shade,
> MAC Sorcery in the middle, MAC Electric Eel on the outer edge.
> MAC Peaches Blush
> MAC Meltdown lipstick
> Bobbi Brown black gel eyeliner
> Stila Major Lash mascara. I think that's it!


 
Beautiful, Bridget!  I love those blue shadows!


----------



## girlygirl3

dee-dee said:


> Thank you! You should try it (WW & ST) it's one of my favorite and easiest combos...and so much for Summerfruit being a summer color. There are no rules in make up right?


 
No rules, yay!  Actually this is the first time I've heard of Summerfruit!  So pretty!


----------



## girlygirl3

dee-dee & luvbags3 - love the purple looks!

*dee-dee* - thanks for mentioning gleam l/s, i have it too and don't use it enough!  time to play!
*luvbags *- how did you create your look?  i especially love the lips!


----------



## Loquita

*Gorgeous, everyone!! *  You are all giving me lots of ideas, it's so cool to see how everyone uses them same products differently according to their individual tastes and coloring...and the next time that someone's significant other makes fun of/complains about the picture-taking and makeup, just tell them that we are helping each other make the most of our cosmetics investments.  

My FOTD (it went with my outfit, trust me):

Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage C-3 
Laura Mercier Loose Setting Powder C-3
Cargo Eye-Lighter in White on inner and outer corners of eyes
Maybelline Great Lash in Clear (to set brows)
MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash
Cinderfella e/s on the lid only (this stuff is _potent_)
No blush (the e/s was enough color, trust me!)  
MAC l/l in Half Red
MAC l/s in Hot Tahiti


----------



## TenYearsGone

Updated picture of boring old me again. :shame:










Somebody come do some exciting makeup on me, please?


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ are you freaking kidding me?  Hello, supermodel!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Day #2 at work.  I'm bushed from getting back on an 8am - 5pm schedule + commute after sleeping in so late for 3 months, LOL:

Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
Estee Lauder Double Wear liquid foundation in Shell (LOVE LOVE LOVE)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River
MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance (Starflash!) on lids
MAC e/s in Club, outer V and crease
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and highlight
MAC eye kohl pencil in Feline, upper lashline
MAC mascara in Zoom Fast Zoom Black

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Glimmerglassin BlingBlack

I think I'm going to stick with smokey neutral looks for now until I get better at doing FOTDs early a.m. and fast.  Plus, it's dark in the mornings now...gotta get used to the indoor lighting for makeup!


----------



## TenYearsGone

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ are you freaking kidding me?  Hello, supermodel!!



Wow. That's quite a complement, thank you. 

As far as my makeup though I'm pretty boring. For eye makeup I'm only wearing mascara in that photo and that's usually all I wear except on the rare occasion that I throw some eyeliner on. I'd love to have some of the makeup skills that you ladies have.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, great looks everyone.  Lovin all the great combos.  And yes, *Ten Years*, you girl, belong on America's Next Top Model.  Go hurry!


----------



## TenYearsGone

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, great looks everyone.  Lovin all the great combos.  And yes, *Ten Years*, you girl, belong on America's Next Top Model.  Go hurry!



Not possible. I'm only 5 foot tall. Lol.


----------



## luvbags3

thank you~ I wear different ones but for today it was my HG Diorskin nude


----------



## luvbags3

You are so pretty you don't need makeup!




TenYearsGone said:


> Updated picture of boring old me again. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody come do some exciting makeup on me, please?


----------



## TenYearsGone

luvbags3 said:


> You are so pretty you don't need makeup!



Oh I do! I just apply it very lightly. I would love for someone to do some fun eye makeup on me though. I had my makeup done for a wedding once and I thought it looked wonky. My eye lids are weird though. One has a normal single fold but the other seems to have two folds right next to each other so it's odd. You can't tell unless you look for it but I'm sure it makes applying eye shadow hard.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey guys, I'm heading to bed so no pics, sorry, but here's Job Day 3:

Smashbox primer (clear)
Cover Girl TruBlend foundation in Ivory (GREAT!)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing (I am getting used to an early morning FOTD and commute and decided that a deep color blush means no contour, but a light blush can use contour, LOL)

MAC Painterly paint pot
Stila e/s in Diamond Lil (shimmery pewter, very nice)
Stila e/s in Cloud for inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast Luxe mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC lipglass in Nymphette


----------



## MissTiss

My FOTD:
MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation NC25 and NC30 (mixed)
Px Flawless Skin Pressed Powder to set

MAC Gingerly Blush 

MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Solar White e/s on brows and interior lid (I can't find my Ricepaper e/s!!!)
MAC Satin Taupe e/s on out V
MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in Black 

FORGOT MASCARA!  I feel nekkid.

MAC Rich and Ripe l/g

I would have posted a picture, but fluorescent lighting is the devil!


----------



## claireZk

TenYearsGone said:


> Updated picture of boring old me again. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody come do some exciting makeup on me, please?


You remind me of Katy Perry


----------



## MissTiss

TenYearsGone said:


> Not possible. I'm only 5 foot tall. Lol.


 

Way possible.  I thought they were doing the under 5 ft. 7 in girls this time around.  Or something like that. 

You are lovely!


----------



## TenYearsGone

MissTiss said:


> Way possible.  I thought they were doing the under 5 ft. 7 in girls this time around.  Or something like that.
> 
> You are lovely!



I believe the average height for a "Petite" model is 5'4" and above. I wouldn't call that petite but in the modeling world it is. I'm not good in front of a camera anyway.


----------



## TenYearsGone

claireZk said:


> You remind me of Katy Perry



Thank you! lovemysavior mentioned that in the last FOTD thread. Zooey Deschanel was also mentioned.


----------



## NicolesCloset

tenyearsgone you are a doll!!!! beautiful!  Thank you everyone for sharing your looks. Gorgeous. Has anyone tried on the nude rose by mac lipstick?


----------



## Needanotherbag

NicolesCloset said:


> tenyearsgone you are a doll!!!! beautiful!  Thank you everyone for sharing your looks. Gorgeous. Has anyone tried on the nude rose by mac lipstick?



I have nude rose - its nice but not my favorite - its too much like A Rose Romance to me.  I'm a nude l/s addict!

Wore my Tone:Grey quad for the first time today - I love it!  Thanks to LMS for talking me into it.  Blues usually make me look like I have black eyes, but this quad has so much grey that it looks great!


----------



## Loquita

*NAB*, I am so glad that you got the Tone:Grey quad, it's my all-time fave, too!!  

I also appreciate the words about the nude rose...it's def. caught my eye, but I wasn't sure about it (and now it's sold out on mac.com)

And I finally busted out the Iris Accents sparkle pencil today, and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! Now I want the black one, since I think it will look brilliant with Cinderfella.  I also learned that I should foil the MES for sure, they are much easier to control and I get better color that way.  

Here's my FOTD (pics will come as soon as I get the camera skills for taking pics of myself down ):

Laura Mercier SC-3 Secret Camouflage
Laura Mercier SC-3 Loose Setting Powder
Cargo Eye-lighter in White on inner and outer corners of eyes
Maybelline Clear Great Lash on my beasty brows
MAC Vanilla Pigment up to brow bone
MAC Devil May Care MES (lavender shadow only) up to crease (applied wet)
MAC Iris Accents liner on top and bottom of eyes
MAC Fleur Power Blush
MAC MSF in Shimpagne to highlight 
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Partial to Pink Cremesheen Glass
MAC Zoom Black Lash Fast (or however you say it...I can never remember the order, eep)


----------



## Olesya

There are WAY too many beautiful women on this forum!


----------



## girlygirl3

My first FOTD!  I'm still looking for my HG products but here's what I'm using:

Shu Uemura Hard formula brow pencil in Seal Brown (so easy!)
UD PP
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Bronze e/s on lid
MAC Satin Taupe e/s in the outer corner 
MAC Shroom e/s under brow
Dior Waterproof Eyeliner in Trinidad black on upper lash line (it's not very creamy but I love its staying power!)
Dior Crayon Eyeliner in Elegant Taupe on lower lashes (lovely LE color!)

BE Prime Time Oil-Free Primer (just released)
NARS Sheer Matte Foundation in Barcelona (this just doesn't stay and blots off on tissue, so I'll be trying Estee's DW soon!)
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease

MAC Faux l/s
MAC Posh It Up l/g


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I'm slowly getting used to getting up earlier for work but am sticking with corporate smokey neutrals for now, LOL.  Lighting isn't super great when I'm up early!!

Stila hydrating primer
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey on lids (from Chill collection)
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe, outer v and crease 
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner corners and highlight
MAC eye kohl in Feline, upper lashline
YSL Faux Cils mascara (the weird chemical smell has really gone away, yay!)

NARS lipstick in Promiscuos
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## lovemysavior

Been lazy with my makeup lately.  Yesterday I tried this look that I saw for a Mabelline ad that was in the new People Style Watch magazine.  I used Humid with a little Sumptuous Olive over that on my eyes then I just used Rebel l/s.  It was a little bright sort of 80's look.  It was ok, but the problem was that I put a gloss over my l/s and it made it bleed.  That was not a good look.  

PS.
Just a random thought......where's PipSqu3ak?  I haven't seen her on here in a while?


----------



## TenYearsGone

lovemysavior said:


> Been lazy with my makeup lately.  Yesterday I tried this look that I saw for a Mabelline ad that was in the new People Style Watch magazine.  I used Humid with a little Sumptuous Olive over that on my eyes then I just used Rebel l/s.  It was a little bright sort of 80's look.  It was ok, but the problem was that I put a gloss over my l/s and it made it bleed.  That was not a good look.
> 
> PS.
> Just a random thought......where's PipSqu3ak?  I haven't seen her on here in a while?



I don't know. She's been on livejournal though in the MAC community.


----------



## MissTiss

TenYearsGone said:


> I believe the average height for a "Petite" model is 5'4" and above. I wouldn't call that petite but in the modeling world it is. I'm not good in front of a camera anyway.


 

Bummer.   Yeah, it looks like they are all over 5 ft.  Oh well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Too lazy for pics but this worked out great, HTH!

Smashbox oil-free primer
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell (my new lil' darlin'!)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC Photo Realism Quad - yay!
MAC e/s in Pincurl, inner corners and highlight (the pale one in PR doesn't work on me)
MAC greasepaint stick, upper lashline
MAC zoom fast zoom lash, upper lashline

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## unluckystars

TenYearsGone said:


> Updated picture of boring old me again. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody come do some exciting makeup on me, please?


i think you look like gwen stefani before she started bleaching her hair. this is the best pic i could find...http://theboombox.wordpress.com/category/gwen-stefani/


----------



## tmc089

I'm still alive everyone! Here's from a few days ago... I got bored.


----------



## claireZk

^ That's beautiful, Tricia!


----------



## lambiepie

unluckystars said:


> i think you look like gwen stefani before she started bleaching her hair. this is the best pic i could find...http://theboombox.wordpress.com/category/gwen-stefani/





Omg she does!!


P.s... you're gorgeous TYG!


----------



## lambiepie

TMC, gorgeous as usual my dear!


----------



## kabaker

TMC that is beautiful! What colors did you use?


----------



## girlygirl3

Gorgeous, tmc!


----------



## TenYearsGone

Thanks guys.


----------



## sparkling*diva

Did the first two a while ago...just for fun..the last pic is recent, more natural , something i go out in


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone!

kabaker: I started in the crease with a deep gray color like MAC Print, then put a bright purple (Nocturnelle) all over the lid, but I started it really concentrated on that inner corner and then blended it out on the rest of the lid. Deep black like Carbon for the outer corner, and a neutral highlight a la Vanilla  Then I did a thin line of deep black on the lower lash line, mascara, and I lined with UD 24/7 on the waterlines.


----------



## cristalena56

clinique perfectly real make up in shade 01
everyday minerals in fair
mac tippy blush
clinique lash doubling mascara

and later will be using my bronze brown sephora pencils for freckles and a lipgloss that is a cherry cola color. im being punky brewster :shame:


----------



## Loquita

*sparkling*diva*, your pics and FOTDs are amazing!!  I love the way you do your lashes!!!

And *tmc*:    Absolutely gorgeous!!  I always wanted brown eyes so that I could pull off purple shadow better.  There's nothing like purple shades and dark eyes.  

You two are artists.  Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## sparkling*diva

Loquita said:


> *sparkling*diva*, your pics and FOTDs are amazing!!  I love the way you do your lashes!!!
> 
> And *tmc*:    Absolutely gorgeous!!  I always wanted brown eyes so that I could pull off purple shadow better.  There's nothing like purple shades and dark eyes.
> 
> You two are artists.  Thanks for posting the pics!!!





Thanks Loquita 

Took me ages to do them (well apart from the last one ,lol ).

The lashes are false....i hardly wear them as i am so paranoid about them falling off 

xxx


----------



## luvbags3

TMC~ love the color combo

sparkling*diva you are so pretty love your big lashes look

Here is my halloween look, went to a party tried to post it before I left but site wasn't working =(

I was a pirate


----------



## luvbags3

^^ that was a wig, my hair is short and highlighted it would have never worked with the look that I wanted.

this look was on the 30th friday night went to a concert, I wanted a rocker/edgy look so I used tape for the eyes to make the clean edge. 
99% of the time I like the blended look but I wan't it to look marked.


----------



## sparkling*diva

^^^^^

You have really pretty eyes....love both looks....and the way you blend....who's the pink lippy by? Looks really nice


----------



## xsavagex

Soo pretty!!

Today i was boring

- Benefit Boiing concealer
- Benefit eyeliner
- Too faced lash injection
- Jemma Kid Bronzing trio

thats all!!


----------



## luvbags3

sparkling*diva said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> You have really pretty eyes....love both looks....and the way you blend....who's the pink lippy by? Looks really nice


 
thank you very much ~ the lippy is by Illamasqua color LIV on top I just put a clear gloss because the lipstick is very matte and dry but they last forever and color payoff is excellent!


----------



## sparkling*diva

^^^^Oooh i will have to check that out! Thanks x


----------



## girlygirl3

Playing around with all these MAC e/s:

UD PP
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
Satin Taupe all over lid
Brun in the outer lid and as a liner (I like it!)
Deep Truth (blue) on the lower lash (I didn't know what to do with this color, but it's great as a liner!)
Shu Uemura Precise Volume mascara


----------



## nwhite

tmc ~  That look is just gorgeous!! 

sparkling diva ~  very nice!  

Luvbags ~ great pirate look!   I was a pirate a few years back.  I like how you extended the eyeliner.


----------



## mytwocents

luvbags wow could your skin be any more perfect! gorgeous


----------



## Pursegrrl

Great looks, ladies, wow!! TMC, thanks for the print/nocturnelle idea combo...need to try that stat!


----------



## luvbags3

mytwocents said:


> luvbags wow could your skin be any more perfect! gorgeous


 
I WISH!! it's all in the makeup, I break out alot and have scars =(


----------



## mytwocents

well whatever it is, it's amazing...what foundation/ concealer do you use??


----------



## luvbags3

MUFE Mat Velvet+


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone! Here's my Halloween look, just my regular smokey eye. I was a corrections officer!


----------



## MissTiss

^^Wow.  You are drop dead gorgeous.  And still rockin' those perfect eyebrows.  I am so jealous!

Break it down for us.  Whatcha wearin'?


----------



## Amarantoskm

No pictures today, my skin is so broken out. I have a big whopper on my chin... I think it was the crappy goth/white powder from Hot Topic I used for Halloween. Ah wells.

Face:
++Monistat Chaffing Gel as primer (This works, it's amazing!!!)
++Clinique SuperMoisture foundation
++Clinique Superbalanced powder makeup SPF 15 (the best mineral makeup I have ever used)
++Coastal Scents concealer from Camo Quad under the eyes and over Mt Kilimanjaro on my chin

Eyes:
++Covergirl Lashblast
...and that's it

Lips:
++Rimmel lipstick in Pink Champagne
++Sephora lipgloss in Rosy Glow 

  I hope everyone had a great Halloween!


----------



## MissTiss

LuvBags! Your makeup is flawless!!  Wow. 

You girls put my crappy little makeup skills to SHAME!  Love this thread.

Between you and Tricia, I mean...Keira, I'm just in awe.


----------



## kabaker

Excuse the crappy pics/lighting

Face:
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
Mary Kay Mineral Powder
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Shroom e/s all over lid
MAC Smoke and Diamonds e/s all over lid and into crease
MAC Shadowy Lady e/s in outer v and crease
MAC Carbon e/s in outer v
MAC Zoomlash Mascara

Lips:
Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## lambiepie

Hi ladies!!

Here is a couple of looks I've done on others lately...

This one was last week on my SIL...











And this was on my other SIL on halloween...


----------



## lambiepie

TMC, gorgeous as always!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's my Halloween look, just my regular smokey eye. I was a corrections officer!


 
Holy crap, girl, you're a KNOCKOUT!!  Great FOTD!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> ^^Wow.  You are drop dead gorgeous.  And still rockin' those perfect eyebrows.  I am so jealous!
> 
> Break it down for us.  Whatcha wearin'?



Girl, I was thinking _the exact same thing_...you have gorgeous eyebrows, *tmc*!!  

And I wish I could do such a great smokey eye, you look fantastic.

I love this thread...I learn so damn much in it.  If I wake up and have time I will do my first actual photo tomorrow!!  

FOTD:

Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage in SC-3 under eyes and on my gorgeous hyperpigmentation spots 
LM Loose Setting Powder to set these spots
Light dusting of MAC Studio Fix in NC-35
Cargo Eye-lighter in white on inner and outer corners of eyes
Maybelline Great Lash in Clear to tame the mega-brows (if I leave them up to their own devices, they can take over an entire zip code)
MAC Brule e/s on lid and up to browbone
MAC Satin Taupe e/s on lid
MAC Go e/s in crease
MAC Taupe e/l on lower lashline
MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash
MAC Peaches Blush
Laura Mercier Lip Plumper in Peach Glow

A very nice, work-appropriate look, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Early morning experimenting...kinda dangerous getting ready for work, LOL:

Smashbox oil free primer (white tube)
Estee lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell (LOVE IT!!)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile (need to book a tinting stat!)
MAC Mineralize blush in Daft Pink

MAC painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Silverthorn on lids (hardly ever use it!)
MAC e/s in Nocturnelle on outer v and crease
MAC feline eye kohl, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

OK...the silverthorn and nocturnelle aren't quite the best combo...I forgot silverthorn is a greenier grey so it's a little funky with nocturnelle.  I'll try this with a truer grey like Knight Divine or Silver Ring next time!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*PG* - Its funny how colors look different on different people - silverthorn is a blue grey on me - I rarely use mine as well.  I've never tried it with Nocturnelle, I think I may have to play with that combo!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ so true, NAB!  It looks like a true grey in the pan and once I started padding it on *pow* it took on a greenish overcast.


----------



## tmc089

Thank you again everyone!

I did all my foundation and powders first then primed with Painterly PP. I started with Print in my crease, then did Ricepaper all over my lid but concentrating it on the inner corner. Then took a fluffy dome brush and used Carbon on my outer corner and brought it up and into the crease a little, and my lower lash line. Vanilla shadow as a highlight, and UD 24/7 on both waterlines. Bottom lashes I used Lancome Hi Def Mascara, and top lashes I used MAC Plushlash


----------



## tmc089

I'm on a role with the smokey eye lately!! Lol here's another one for today:







Satin Taupe all over lid and crease, Ricepaper inner corner, Carbon outer corner/lower lash line, Vanilla shadow as a highlight, and UD 24/7 on both waterlines. Max Facter 2000 Calorie mascara


----------



## dee-dee

Wow, I'm in such awe of you ladies!  I've been away for a few days so I've been catching up.

*Tenyearsgone-* I've said it before, but I'll say it again....you are Sofa King ca-yute! lol

*Girlygirl - *Congrats on your first FOTD, I see you've been on a little roll here

*TMC, *thanks for that little tutorial on the smoky eyes.  It's gorgeous! I actually tried Satin Taupe with Carbon recently and it looked nothing like yours. You, *Luvbags & Lambie* are like the neighbourhood pros

*SparklingDiva - *I love all those bright colors, and the faux lashes look amazing! Makeup is so much fun

*Loquita - *I'm looking forward to seeing your looks Live and In Living Color, (corny I know)

Keep the pics coming ladies....


----------



## alexandra28

My FOTD very simple and natural looking - I used:
- Amazing Cosmetics Concelear (for under the eyes)
- MAC Select Cover Up Concelear (as a foundation sort of)
- La Mer Powder Foundation
- Rock and Republic Villa Bronzer (love it!)
- MAC Perfect Topping MSF
- YSL black mascara
- YSL Rouge volupte #2 Lipstick
- NARS Greek Holiday lipgloss


----------



## Loquita

*tmc*, I love the smokey eye thang you got goin on!!  I need to practice...thanks for the inspiration!

Okay, so here's my very first photo.  (Please be gentle!!)   I did a very simple look for everyday.  I like to do wilder stuff too but I couldn't this morning.  

Just posting a little eye action for starters:











It's a bit more complex than it looks, and it's all MAC (except for the primer):  UDPP; Quite Natural Paint Pot all over the lid and a bit past the crease; light wash of Melon pigment on top of the Quite Natural; a few swipes of Brule e/s to highlight at brow bone; Lower and upper lashes lined with Rich Ground Fluidline; a bit of Zoom fast black Lash mascara.  

Funny how the Melon pigment looks so gold on top of the paint pot...alone it's actually a medium peach color.  

PS:  Taking pics of your self is hard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita! Awesome!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo*, very nice!  Melon is so pretty on you!

*tmc *- I also just tried your combination, but no, it doesn't look like that on me either!  BUT, I did put the ST on top of the bronze that I had on already.  Plus, I just used carbon for the very first time - very cool!

*dee-dee* - Thanks!  I am on a roll!  I do love that combo you posted, ST and WW!  Funny how it doesn't look like anything at first, but once you blend it, it's beautiful!

*alexandra28* - Very interesting that you put NARS lipgloss over the YSL Rouge Volupte  I'll have to try that too!


----------



## tmc089

Loquita you're pics are awesome!! You def got some skillz girl!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Looking GREAT, loquita!  Wonderful seeing you here IRL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I'm a little tired after 5 hours sleep so I'm sorry I haven't been posting a lot of pics here, peeps.  I get up early now for work (still getting used to it but not complaining) and when I get home I feel good but my eyes are a little tired so I don't feel like taking pics, LOL!

Anyway, today...

Smashbox (clear) primer
Cover girl Trublend foundation in Ivory (nice!!)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
Urban Decay e/s in Shakedown, lids
Urban Decay e/s in Sidecar, outer v and blended into the crease upwards
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Bare Esentuals Buxom Lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle

this was a really shimmery look, so I kept the lip gloss more matte to balance it out.


----------



## dee-dee

*Loquita*, GORGEOUS, just as I expected .  I love how the Rich Ground looks on you.  I may just have to try the fluidlines when the ban is over (even though i'm committed to Bobbi Brown gel liners)  What brush did you use to line the bottom lash? It's perfect!  I line my bottoms way too thick.  I always end up wiping it off and just doing my waterline instead.  

Funny, Melon pigment looked gold on me too, that's why I didn't buy it.  But it looks sooooo pretty on you.


----------



## dee-dee

*PG, *sounds pretty.  I just love Grand Entrance on the inner corners.  It really brightens your eyes.  Do you get a lot of fallout from Grand Entrance or is it only me? (not that I mind though just wondering)


----------



## Mommyx2

Lookin' good sissy!  I'm looking forward to more eotd and fotd... especially since we're on a buying freeze.  This morning  I actually put on stuff I haven't tried yet.  This is a good time to stop and appreciate the cr@p we already have.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tricia - that look is gorgeous on you!!  I need to revisit my Satin Taupe!


----------



## MissTiss

Lo, you look great and I LOVE those eyes. 

Neadanotherbag,  Satin Taupe is the bomb.  Get on that, stat!

You girls look so purdy.


----------



## Mommyx2

tmc089 said:


> I'm on a role with the smokey eye lately!! Lol here's another one for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satin Taupe all over lid and crease, Ricepaper inner corner, Carbon outer corner/lower lash line, Vanilla shadow as a highlight, and UD 24/7 on both waterlines. Max Facter 2000 Calorie mascara



You make me want to run out and buy Ricepaper... after the ban, of course.  Thanks for posting your FOTD.  They're inspiring!


----------



## MissTiss

^Mommy, We might forgive you for breaking the ban for Ricepaper.  It's ESSENTIAL!


----------



## dee-dee

MissTiss said:


> ^Mommy, We might forgive you for breaking the ban for Ricepaper. It's ESSENTIAL!


 
*spanks Tiss' hand* lol, j/k

Ricepaper is a permanent color so I think she'll be fine.


----------



## Mommyx2

You guys made me lol!   As much as I would LOVE to run over to Nordies and snag Ricepaper, I'll control myself until the month is over.  Hey, maybe I'll add it to my Christmas wishlist?!


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^great idea!   perfect stocking stuffer...


----------



## Bridget S.

This is what I went with today after finding a Wet n Wild liner yesterday that was amazing. It's called Turquoise, but it's waaaay this side of green to be a turquoise! It was also only $3! I am going to see if any of the other colours are appealing!

Dr. Brandt's Pores No More primer
BB Moisture Rich Foundation in Warm Ivory
BB Loose Powder in 01 Yellow
UDPP
Sephora Palette yellow, with Shu Uemura ME550 Green and Sephora Palette turquoise. 
MAC Blacktrack on upper waterline and lash line
Wet N Wild Turquoise over the black track. 
BB Everything Mascara

BB Pink Sugar blue
MAC Sweetie lipstick.


----------



## tmc089

That looks so great Bridget!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all, end of new job week #2!

MUFE HD primer (light blue shade)
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Conjour Up
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC Painterly paint pot
Stila Original Smokey Eye kit
MAC Greasepaint stick, upper lashline
MAC Zoom Fast Zoom black mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## cheburashka

luvbags3 said:


> ^^ that was a wig, my hair is short and highlighted it would have never worked with the look that I wanted.
> 
> this look was on the 30th friday night went to a concert, I wanted a rocker/edgy look so I used tape for the eyes to make the clean edge.
> 99% of the time I like the blended look but I wan't it to look marked.


 
Could you please describe which products you used ? Especially the eye shadows and the lipstick ?

You look stunning !


----------



## girlygirl3

Face
Clinique Pore Minimizer (I don't think this works very well for me)
TimeBalm Concealer in Medium
Prime Time OilFree Primer
NARS Sheer Matte in Barcelona

Eyes
UD PP
MAC Painterly
MAC Satin Taupe () all over lid and a little past crease
MAC Trax outer lid
MAC Blackberry on outer outer lid to add a more depth
MAC Vanilla under brow
MAC Patina as filler between crease and brow
Shiseido Mascara Base ()
MAC Black Russian Pearlglider on tip lid
Laura Mercier Waterproof mascara
MAC Trax on lower lashline with pencil brush
Dior Trinidad (black) e/l on waterline

Don't know what to use for lips - maybe MAC Angel l/s


----------



## cristalena56

today...

clinique perfectly real make up
UD Shot Gun e/s
UD Shattered e/s
UD Smog e/s
MAC Tippy Blush
Revlon Colorstay liquid black liner
MAC Blue Pigment as a liner as well (under bottom lashes)
Revlon 3D Mascara(trying it.. got it from work with tweezers and eye lash curler for $3 b4 discount..)

ill post a pic later


----------



## xokarmaxo

luvbags3 said:


> this look was on the 30th friday night went to a concert, I wanted a rocker/edgy look so I used tape for the eyes to make the clean edge.
> 99% of the time I like the blended look but I wan't it to look marked.



Girrrrl! This is HOTTT! I love this look! Gorgeous!! I must know what you used on your eyes and lips! Please share!


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> *spanks Tiss' hand* lol, j/k
> 
> Ricepaper is a permanent color so I think she'll be fine.


 
I know, *Dee*, I'm not helping.  

Sorry, *Mommy!* Good for you for waiting.

*Luvbags*, you are amazing at eyes!! Love this!


----------



## rendodan110

ok i have never done a FOTD before!




Bare minerals medium beige matte 
Bare minerals warmth
nars super orgasm blush 
nars orgasm lipgloss
eyes I dont know the color names they are all covergirl 
black sparkle deep burgandy and light cream color
waterline-maybelline expert eyes eyeliner velvet black 
covergirl lashblast layered under maybelline lash stiletto


----------



## Bridget S.

Very cool Danielle!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back to work on Monday!

Smashbox primer (clear)
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
A tiny dab of Illuminare foundation/concealer in Amalfi Alabaster under each eye, for concealer
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing
MAC painterly paint pot 
MAC e/s in Pincurl on lids
MAC e/s in Knight Divine, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Gesso, inner corners  and high light
MAC liner in Phone NUmber, upper lashline
YSL Faux Cils mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## rendodan110

Bridget S. said:


> Very cool Danielle!



Thank you!


----------



## hautecouture15

I've only just gotten into makeup so here goes:


----------



## Pursegrrl

More corporate smokey, LOL:

Smashbox primer
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC blush in The Perfect Cheek
MAC painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Vanilla on lids
MAC e/s in Club, outer V and crease
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin


----------



## clb1968

rendodan110 said:


> ok i have never done a FOTD before!
> View attachment 933425
> 
> 
> 
> Bare minerals medium beige matte
> Bare minerals warmth
> nars super orgasm blush
> nars orgasm lipgloss
> eyes I dont know the color names they are all covergirl
> black sparkle deep burgandy and light cream color
> waterline-maybelline expert eyes eyeliner velvet black
> covergirl lashblast layered under maybelline lash stiletto


 
You look fantastic!


----------



## rendodan110

clb1968 said:


> You look fantastic!



aww thank you Charlotte!


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm so happy I found this thread! My school look today is:
Cover FX Foundation- E20
Cover FX Camoflauge Concealer- X Light
Clairins Shine Stop Powder- Beige Transparent
UD 24/7 Glide On Liner- 1999- top lid
Lancome Hypnose Mascara- black
Philosophy Smores Lip Gloss


----------



## VanessaJean

I know this is old but what e/s palette is this? What brand? I am in love!!



lambiepie said:


> Ok here is a pic of an EOTD I did on my sis. Using all style black (except the liner in waterline).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this I used GPS in black, blue flame, cinderfella, and young punk and MUFE diamond e/s. And a blue liner from urban decay on waterline.
> 
> 
> Seriously... these pics do NOT do these eyes justice! I have to start taking them outside or something.
> 
> More to come!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Hey there!

 That is the combination of 3 colors from MAC's style black collection. They are called cinderfella, blue flame, and young punk. I also used the GPS (greasepaint stick) under it all. Also from MAC.


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are the pics to go with my "school look". Please excuse my hair as I didn't do it today and my ugly hoodie.


----------



## VanessaJean

Ok, try this again...


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's my going out to dinner look for tonight. (Again hair not done yet and not dressed)


----------



## VanessaJean

Where do you ladies buy your MAC? I am in love with some of the shadows here. I am in Canada.


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> Where do you ladies buy your MAC? I am in love with some of the shadows here. I am in Canada.


 
I buy my MAC either in person at the MAC counter at Nordstrom (fabulous folks there!) or online, maccosmetics.com.


----------



## Jahpson

its rainy so just peach blush and lipstick


----------



## Bridget S.

www.maccosmetics.ca I prefer their website to the US one : ) They are also doing free shipping over a certain C$ amount.


----------



## claireZk

I actually got up early enough to do something different with my makeup today! 

L'Oreal True Match fdtn W3
Guerlain Meteorites Beige Chic
MAC Fix+

Paul & Joe Disney pink pearls 
cheapo clear lip gloss

Stila red carpet palette 
MAC mineralize e/s in Family Silver
Revlon Colorstay liner in Charcoal
Revlon Double Twist mascara in blackest black


----------



## VanessaJean

I may have to try some MAC. I'm on the hunt for the Style Black now. 
FOTD is simple today:
Cover FX foundation and concealer
Lancome black eyeliner
Lancome Hypnose Mascara in black 
Philosophy Lipgloss- Smores


----------



## kabaker

Haven't done an FOTD in a while:

Face:
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC MSFN Medium
Toofaced Pink Leopard Bronzer
NARS Deep Throat Blush

Eyes:
UDPP
Taupe shade from NYX palette on lid as base
MAC Smoke and Diamonds e/s lightly on lid
MAC Mulch e/s in crease and outer v
MAC Ricepaper e/s as highlight
Stila Brown Smudgepot
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
MAC Bombshell l/s


----------



## girlygirl3

VanessaJean said:


> Here's my going out to dinner look for tonight. (Again hair not done yet and not dressed)


 
I love the eyes!  What did you use?


----------



## girlygirl3

It's the weekend, so I decided to use blue.  I'm not confident enough to use it for work yet!

Eyes only:
*UD PP*
MAC *Painterly *Paint Pot
Dior e/s duo in *Watery Look #185 *(matte navy blue, shimmery lt blue)
-  I patted the matte blue all over lid, then patted shimmery lt blue on inner lid up past the matte blue border
MAC *Vanilla *as highlight under brow
After I blended I discovered I needed a little more depth in the outer corner/V, so I used MAC *Brun*.
Dior waterproof e/l in *Trinidad black*

Shiseido Mascara base
Shu Uemura Precise Volume mascara


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks so much!
I used my Clairins palette "So Chic"
Lancome Black liner on the waterline
Lancome Black Hypnose Mascara



girlygirl3 said:


> I love the eyes! What did you use?


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's a couple better pics of the look.


----------



## girlygirl3

Very nice VJ!


----------



## lambiepie

Hi ladies. Everyone is looking lovely! 

Here is my look today...



























Please excuse my tired tired eyes! 

If you want to know what I'm wearing feel free to ask


----------



## amy.rachele

^^gorgeous! Looks like a tropical sunset. You have amazing blending skills!


----------



## girlygirl3

Wow, lambiepie, amazing job!  So dramatic -- and fun!


----------



## kabaker

Wow those eyes are so bright and beautiful!


----------



## kabaker

Work look for today:

Face:
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC MSFN medium
TooFaced Pink Leopard Bronzer
NARS Deep Throat blush

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC All That Glitters e/s on lid
MAC Mulch e/s in crease and outer v
MAC Ricepaper e/s for highlight on brow bone
Some drugstore brand brown eyeliner
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
GAP Lip Balm
MAC Bombshell l/s


----------



## tmc089

Love it Lambie & Baker!


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful ladies!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Boring early morning work face:
Cover FX Foundation
Cover FX Camoflauge Concealer
Annabelle Brow Pencil
UD 24/7 Liner in Bourbon
Lancome Hypnoise Mascara


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks ladies! It did remind me of some kind of tropical sunset! haha.

Baker, very nice soft look!


----------



## chinahopes

lambie, do you use all MAC eyeshadows? Ahhhh, I'm so jealous of your skill!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Awww thanks doll! Don't be jealous tho! I'm sure you can do it to! I just practice on my own face all the time, and anyone elses who will let me! lol.

In this last EOTD, I'm wearing 4 MAC e/s and 1 scandalous cosmetics e/s. And I always use TFSI before I start!


----------



## MissTiss

Lambie, your sunset eyes are awesome!! 

BB girls are so Beauty-ful.


----------



## VanessaJean

Simple one for me again for school:
GOSH Exceptional Wear foundation (don't love it but want to use it up)
Cover FX Camoflauge Concealer
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Lancome Hypnose Mascara
UD 24/7 liner- 1999


----------



## kabaker

MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
MAC MSFN medium
UDPP
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Feline Kohlpower pencil
MAC Carbon e/s over feline and outer v
MAC Milan Mode lipstick


----------



## MissTiss

kabaker, I love that look on you.


----------



## i<3handbags

This is simply an eye look I did tonight. I was playing with my eyeshadows. I am not crazy about this mascara, but I'll use it until it's gone.

Urban Decay Primer Potion
L'Oreal HiP Paint in Steely(base)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Jinx on lid
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Perversion in outer V
Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla as highlight, tear duct
L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero set with Perversion
Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in Black


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you tiss!


----------



## glamblover

lambiepie said:


> Hi ladies. Everyone is looking lovely!
> 
> Here is my look today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my tired tired eyes!
> 
> If you want to know what I'm wearing feel free to ask



hey doll, finally made it over here.  what brushes do you use to blend like that? what do you use to clean up the fall out?


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the looks ladies!


----------



## NorthStar

i<3handbags said:


> This is simply an eye look I did tonight. I was playing with my eyeshadows. I am not crazy about this mascara, but I'll use it until it's gone.
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> L'Oreal HiP Paint in Steely(base)
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Jinx on lid
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Perversion in outer V
> Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla as highlight, tear duct
> L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero set with Perversion
> Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in Black



That is HOT!  Nice job!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thank you!


----------



## NYCBelle

your make up is always amazing! do you do youtube tutorials? you totally should if you don't 



luvbags3 said:


> ^^ that was a wig, my hair is short and highlighted it would have never worked with the look that I wanted.
> 
> this look was on the 30th friday night went to a concert, I wanted a rocker/edgy look so I used tape for the eyes to make the clean edge.
> 99% of the time I like the blended look but I wan't it to look marked.


----------



## tmc089

Girls!!! Soo basically I have the best friends ever! Lol here is my friend Kurt, who has the LONGEST lashes I've ever seen! We were talking about mascara (don't ask) and he suggested we do him up! He applied it all by himself, and it was his first time ever, haha, it was soooo funny! BUT PLEASE LOOK AT THESE LASHES! Ridiculous. I'm jealous of them.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow so jealous of that dude's lashes! My ex-boyfriend had super long lashes too... So not fair. 

Here's a pretty tame look I did today for school. I am trying to use some stuff I already have so I used my Red Earth shadows. I don't love them since the pigmint isn't great but they are ok for school. I used a white highlight and a dark brown and a light brown. The pic quality isn't great. The colors were darker in real life.


----------



## lambiepie

glamblover said:


> hey doll, finally made it over here.  what brushes do you use to blend like that? what do you use to clean up the fall out?





Hey dollface! Yay you made it over!

I didn't have any fall out actually. I started off patting it on very carefully. Just layer after layer. Pat Pat Pat! lol. I used 224, 217, 219?? (i have to check on that) and some flat rounded brush from coastal scents.


----------



## kabaker

Face:
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS Deep Throat Blush

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Trax
MAC Shadowy Lady
MAC Shroom
MAC Feline Kohlpower
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara (LOVE)

Lips:
MAC Creme Cup (LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE....my HG)


----------



## VanessaJean

Just did a simple FOTD for me- foundation, powder, brow pencil, concealer, pink Red Earth shadow and Lancome liner and mascara.


----------



## i<3handbags

Vanessajean and kabaker you two look lovely.


----------



## nwhite

kabaker, very cute.  I like your bangs like that too!


----------



## TheDivineWithin

This is normally how I look when headed to the office.







I am definitely a less is more kinda woman. I really don't play with eyeshadows though I have a bunch in my makeup wardrobe. Guess I just like my tried and true.


----------



## MissTiss

kabaker, LOVE the eyes today!!


----------



## dee-dee

i<3handbags said:


> This is simply an eye look I did tonight. I was playing with my eyeshadows. I am not crazy about this mascara, but I'll use it until it's gone.
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> L'Oreal HiP Paint in Steely(base)
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Jinx on lid
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Perversion in outer V
> Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla as highlight, tear duct
> L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero set with Perversion
> Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in Black


 
OMG, this is BANGIN'.  I don't own any Urban Decay shadows, but I would go out and get them just for this look.(if I wasn't on a ban).  This looks very sexy!


----------



## dee-dee

I haven't been here and I'm still trying to catch up, but I have to say *Kabaker,* you're doing your thing.  Very nice looks.


----------



## i<3handbags

dee-dee said:


> OMG, this is BANGIN'.  I don't own any Urban Decay shadows, but I would go out and get them just for this look.(if I wasn't on a ban).  This looks very sexy!



Thanks! The Urban Decay Book of Shadows II is my first palette from them. So far I am really liking the quality of the shadows.


----------



## i<3handbags

TheDivineWithin said:


> This is normally how I look when headed to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely a less is more kinda woman. I really don't play with eyeshadows though I have a bunch in my makeup wardrobe. Guess I just like my tried and true.



You look great! I love natural looks. What is your lip color? It's pretty.


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are some of my most recent looks:


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


> Girls!!! Soo basically I have the best friends ever! Lol here is my friend Kurt, who has the LONGEST lashes I've ever seen! We were talking about mascara (don't ask) and he suggested we do him up! He applied it all by himself, and it was his first time ever, haha, it was soooo funny! BUT PLEASE LOOK AT THESE LASHES! Ridiculous. I'm jealous of them.


What mascara is that?? LOL


----------



## i<3handbags

lovemysavior said:


> Here are some of my most recent looks:



These are all great looks. I think the third is my favorite.


----------



## tmc089

claireZk said:


> What mascara is that?? LOL



Lancome Hi Def


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


> Lancome Hi Def


Thanks! Your friend's fabulous lashes are creating a lemming for that mascara


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are a few FOTDs that I loved from different occasions:
On the way to get my hair done. I am laughing because DH is making fun of me taking pics of myself.

The next is going out to dinner a couple weeks ago.

Then on my way to my wedding shower a few months ago.

And my fav- my wedding makeup!


----------



## girlygirl3

I experimented this morning as I do when I go to work (!) and I loved the way this turned out.  Sorry no photos, I'm not photogenic anyway 

Shu Uemura H9 brow pencil in seal brown
UD PP
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
I started with UD Sin e/s all over the lid
I then pat MAC Satin Taupe over it and Sin makes the ST pop more!
MAC Bronze on the crease over the ST
MAC Brun swirled on outer corner with 217 brush
MAC Vanilla under brow
Then blended it out - NICE!


----------



## Needanotherbag

TheDivineWithin said:


> This is normally how I look when headed to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely a less is more kinda woman. I really don't play with eyeshadows though I have a bunch in my makeup wardrobe. Guess I just like my tried and true.



You are so pretty!!  And I love those UD colors too - they seem to lok fab on everyone!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*LMS* - I'm loving all three of those looks, but the first is my fav, so simple and understated, and so classy!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Adding my EOTD. I have no plans this weekend, so I am at home just playing around with eye makeup vs a full face. The color is a little bit more vibrant/deep than the picture is showing, and for some reason it looks like bits of skin is showing when it isn't. Oh well. My liner looks crap, so I am giving up on using my pointed liner brushes. I wanted to try them again to see if I will like them this time, but I think I prefer my 1/8" angled liner.

MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC eyeshadow in Rondelle on lid, lower lash line
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon on the outer V, tiny bit of lower lash line
Smashbox eyeshadow Glow/Getter duo, brown shade in my crease
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush eyeshadow in Crystal Ball for tear duct, inner corner
Covergirl eyeshadow in Champagne for highlight
Wet n Wild black gel liner
L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
Rimmel Sexy Curves Waterproof mascara in Black


----------



## NYCBelle

Love it!!! love how all you girls do your make up i try but i feel like i look too over done lol but i'm trying.



i<3handbags said:


> Adding my EOTD. I have no plans this weekend, so I am at home just playing around with eye makeup vs a full face. The color is a little bit more vibrant/deep than the picture is showing, and for some reason it looks like bits of skin is showing when it isn't. Oh well. My liner looks crap, so I am giving up on using my pointed liner brushes. I wanted to try them again to see if I will like them this time, but I think I prefer my 1/8" angled liner.
> 
> MAC Painterly Paint Pot
> MAC eyeshadow in Rondelle on lid, lower lash line
> MAC eyeshadow in Carbon on the outer V, tiny bit of lower lash line
> Smashbox eyeshadow Glow/Getter duo, brown shade in my crease
> Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush eyeshadow in Crystal Ball for tear duct, inner corner
> Covergirl eyeshadow in Champagne for highlight
> Wet n Wild black gel liner
> L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
> Rimmel Sexy Curves Waterproof mascara in Black


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty mellow FOTD for me for school:
GOSH foundation
Cover FX concealer
Clairins powder
Annabelle brow pencil
UD Half Baked shadow on the lid
Dior white shadow up to brow 
Dior Grey shadow in the crease
Quo liquid black eyeliner
Lancome black pencil liner 
Lancome Hypnose mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

Real simple and subdued today!

Smashbox oil free primer
Revlon Color Stay foundation (LOVE this...fabulous for a drugstore brand!)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile

MAC blush in The Perfect Cheek
MAC Greasepaint stick, upper lashline
YSL Faux Cils mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Glimmerglass in BlingBlack


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and I'm baaaaaaaaack with T-Giving FOTD, LOL:

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer cream
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Conjure Up

MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
Urban Decay e/s in Gunmetal, lids
Urban Decay e/s in Ecstasy, outer v and crease (both of these from BOS vol 2)
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin


----------



## girlygirl3

Heading out to do a little shopping - here, just the eyes:

UD PP
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
Shu Uemura H9 brow pencil in Seal Brown
MAC Satin Taupe all over lid
MAC Shale in the outer corner and a little into crease
MAC Blackberry to add depth
MAC Vanilla under Brow
MUFE e/l in 6L (a purple) on top lash - I like to add a small flip at the end!
Shiseido mascara base
Shu Uemura Ultimate expressions mascara black
MAC Shale on lower lash with a flat brush
MUFE e/l in 6L on waterline


----------



## claireZk

I liked my FOTD yesterday... 

Revlon CS fdtn in Sand Beige mixed with Guerlain Meteorites primer
LG Balance n Brighten Fair

LG Blush n Brighten in Sunswept

L'Oreal Star Secrets e/s quad in Bronzes
Tarte Lock & Roll e/s in Bronze
MAC pigment Vanilla 
UD liquid e/l in Roach (winged on upper lashline)
Ulta Kohl e/ in Bronze (on lower lashline)

MAC Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## Pursegrrl

Matinee concert with the folks today!

Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer cream
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC Painterly paint pot
Stila e/s in Chic Grace (lids) and Cassis (outer v and crease).  Grace is a neutral tan; Cassis is a shimmery sheer plum
MAC e/s in Phloof! washed over eye area, concentrating on inner corners
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Zoom Fast mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin

You know, I find that washing a sheer highlighter color over my e/s really helps blend it in and tone it down if I've been a little heavy handed.  the MAC 224 brush is PERFECT for this...and blending too!


----------



## VanessaJean

Sounds pretty *pursegirl*! I have been playing with my Kat Von D palettes the last week. Will post the colors that I used when I get home.


----------



## kabaker

Well I left practically all my everyday make up at home when I was there over Thanksgiving break...I am so forgetful. So I had to raid my stash to find some things. So here is my FOTD with products I haven't used in months!

Face:
Monistat Chafing Gel as Primer
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
Clinique Perfectly Real Make Up
Stila Convertible Color in Peony for blush

Eyes:
MAC paintpot in Rubenesque
NYX Trio in nude, taupe and dark brown
Stila smudge pot in black

Lips:
MAC Bombshell lipstick
MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## tmc089

^I love how your lips came out!


----------



## VanessaJean

FOTDs lately:

School day last week:
GOSH foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D First Class- all over lid and up to brow bone
UD Half Baked- on lid
Quo Liquid eyeliner- black- top lid
Lancome Pencil eyeliner- black- bottom waterline
Lancome Hypnose Mascara
Beauty Rush lipgloss- Red Delicious- not pictured


----------



## VanessaJean

Another school day:
Clarins foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D First Class- lid and up to brow bone
Kat Von D Glock- crease
Kat Von D Razor Grey- lid
Blended all together
Lancome Mascara and pencil liner
Quo Liquid eyeliner on top lid
Beauty Rush lipgloss- again not pictured


----------



## VanessaJean

School and coffee date with a friend:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D Tequila on lid
Lancome pencil liner and mascara
Quo Liquid liner


----------



## i<3handbags

MAC Painterly Paint Pot - highlight base
L'Oreal HiP Paint in Steely - lid base
NYX Aquamarine trio - darkest shadow all over lid
Covergirl eyeshadow in Forever Fig - crease
Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla - highlight
MAC eyeshadow in Rondelle - tear duct
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon - outer V
L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha - filling brows
Sephora black pencil liner set with Carbon
Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in Black


----------



## VanessaJean

Out to the movies night with my Mom and then coffee date with a friend:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D First Class- lid up to brow bone
UD Cream eyeshadow in Midnight Rodeo- lid
Lancome Mascara and Pencil liner
Kat Von D Rad Purple Shadow as liner on top lid


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Is that purple liner? I love purple!


----------



## VanessaJean

It's actually purple shadow. Kat Von D's Rad Purple. I just used a liner brush to put it on. It turned out really pretty.


----------



## kabaker

Got all my usual make up back today! (yay Dad for mailing it ASAP)

Soooo... I decided I liked my foundation from yesterday so I am doing it again today!

Face:
Monistat Gel as primer
Stila tinted moisturizer
Clinique Perfectly Real Foundation
Stila Convertible Color in Peony
MAC MSFN Medium

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC All The Glitters e/s on lid
MAC Sable e/s in crease and outer v
MAC Shroom e/s on browbone
MAC Feline Kohlpower Pencil
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
MAC Creme Cup lipstick
MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## dee-dee

i<3handbags said:


> MAC Painterly Paint Pot - highlight base
> L'Oreal HiP Paint in Steely - lid base
> NYX Aquamarine trio - darkest shadow all over lid
> Covergirl eyeshadow in Forever Fig - crease
> Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla - highlight
> MAC eyeshadow in Rondelle - tear duct
> MAC eyeshadow in Carbon - outer V
> L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha - filling brows
> Sephora black pencil liner set with Carbon
> Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in Black


 

This is hot!  You have such pretty eyes and brows.  I absolutely love all your looks. You always use a great mix of drugstore and non-drugstore products.  I've got to check out that Steely HIP paint (after my ban of course)


----------



## dee-dee

*VanessaJean,*  I love using purple shadow as a liner, or any jewel tone for that matter.  It looks nice on you.

*Kabaker,* ATG looks great on you and I love the lip combo.  Love love love the Feline...it looks sexy.  I don't know why but lately when I wear it on my waterline it smudges like crazy.  It wasn't doing that at first, I dunno what happened.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *dee-dee*. Today for class:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D Believer Shadow- lid up to the brow
UD Cream Shadow- Deliquent- lid
Lancome pencil liner and mascara
Quo liquid liner on top lid


----------



## Needanotherbag

VJ - such a pretty look!!^^^^


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks so much! I am having fun with all my new make-up!


----------



## i<3handbags

dee-dee said:


> This is hot!  You have such pretty eyes and brows.  I absolutely love all your looks. You always use a great mix of drugstore and non-drugstore products.  I've got to check out that Steely HIP paint (after my ban of course)



Thank you! Steely and Nervy are my favorite HiP paints.


----------



## VanessaJean

Another school FOTD, pics to follow:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D shadow in Believer on lid and up to brow
Kat Von D shadow in Confessional on lid
MakeUp Forever shadow in Diamond Burgundy in outer corner
Blended with more KVD Believer
Lancome mascara and pencil liner
Quo liquid liner in black on top lid


----------



## kabaker

I am wearing a cute teal dress with some tights today for formal chapter for my fraternity so I feel rather festive.... so some festive makeup was in order!!!

Face:
Monistat chafing gel primer ( This is REALLY keeping the oilies away, and no breakouts so far!?
Stila Illuminating tinted moisturizer
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:

MAC Paintpot in Rubenesque
MAC Goldmine e/s all over lid
MAC Smoke and Diamonds in crease and outer v
MAC Shimmermoss used wet for some vivid teal eyeliner
MAC Ricepaper to highlight
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
MAC Creme Cup lipstick (love)
MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks ( I am going to run out of this quick....but I just LOVE it!)


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are the pics for my FOTD above:


----------



## kabaker

Today my boyfriend and I are going to Indianapolis for the day and then out to eat at a nice restaurant and THEN..... DISNEY ON ICE!!!! yay!!! So I actually put in effort today 

Face:
Monistat chafing gel primer
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
Revlon Color Stay Foundation
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Ricepaper all over lid
MAC Texture in the crease
MAC Feline Kohlpower lining upper lids
MAC Carbon over Feline and on outer third lower lashes
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
MAC Creme Cup Lipstick
MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## i<3handbags

You ladies are looking great!!


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!



kabaker said:


> Today my boyfriend and I are going to Indianapolis for the day and then out to eat at a nice restaurant and THEN..... DISNEY ON ICE!!!! yay!!! So I actually put in effort today
> 
> Face:
> Monistat chafing gel primer
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
> Revlon Color Stay Foundation
> MAC MSFN Medium
> NARS Blush in Deep Throat
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC Ricepaper all over lid
> MAC Texture in the crease
> MAC Feline Kohlpower lining upper lids
> MAC Carbon over Feline and on outer third lower lashes
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Creme Cup Lipstick
> MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## VanessaJean

On my way to the evening shift at work, pics to follow:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D Tequila shadow on lid
KVD Believer shadow on lid and brow bone
KVD Confessional shadow on lid blended with the Tequila
Quo gold sparkle liquid liner on top
Lancome pencil liner on bottom water line
Lancome Hypnose mascara


----------



## claireZk

Guerlain Meteorites Primer 
L'oreal True Match fdtn in W3 mixed w/ W2 (I'm suuuuper pale right now )
Laura Geller Balance n Brighten Fair
MAC Fix+

MAC Moon River
Nars Orgasm 

MAC Rubenesque paint pot
MAC pigment in Naked
MAC pigment in Sunpepper
Revlon Colorstay e/l in Cocoa
Clinique High Impact mascara in Black

MAC Marquis D l/s
Philosophy Eggnog Latte l/g (pretty color, but tastes like barf! bleh!)


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> Here are the pics for my FOTD above:


 
Very clean looking - I really like this one.  The eyeliner pops!


----------



## mytwocents

This was my FOTD on Thanksgiving.


----------



## mytwocents

here's another old FOTD with contacts in 
Mar is short for my real name


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are the pics to go with the look above and I forgot that I have UD yellow liner on the top. I can't remember the name right now. I put it underneath the Quo gold glitter liner. It's more sparkly in real life.


----------



## lovemysavior

Very pretty ladies.  I haven't tried anything new, but if I do then I will post it then.


----------



## i<3handbags

Just an EOTD. I don't know why my eyeshadow has that unblended spot in the picture, but not in person. Lame! I am really liking this combo lately.

MAC Painterly Paint Pot [SIZE=Default](although I sometimes use the shimmery bronze shade in the Revlon Illuminance Creme Shadow quad in Not Just Nudes)[/SIZE]
Stila eyeshadow in Golightly - lid and lower lash line
Stila Charmed quad - Cranberry shade in crease
Stila Kitten - tear duct
Stila Java - brows and outer V
Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla - highlight
MAC Technakohl liner in Brownborder set with Java
Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in black


----------



## i<3handbags

I was playing with my MAC Holiday pigment sets. This is as close to true to life as I could get with my stinkin' camera(for some reason the purple isn't really showing up). I love these colors together. I have been trying to get creative with the makeup I have to help the time pass between purchases.

MAC Painterly Paint Pot - base
MAC Pigment in Grape - lid, lower lashline
MAC Pigment in Fuschia - crease
MAC Pigment in Dark Soul - outer V
Covergirl eyeshadow in French Vanilla - highlight
Stila Kitten - tear duct(the flash washed it out, but it looks really pretty with these colors)
L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha - fill brows
MAC Technakohl liner in Graphblack set with MAC Carbon eyeshadow
Rimmel Sexy Curves waterproof mascara in black


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## VanessaJean

Last night a family dinner:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
KVD Believer shadow on lid up to brow bone 
KVD Confessional shadow on lid
Makeup Forever Diamond Burgundy outer crease
Quo black liquid liner on top with Quo silver glitter liner over the top of it
Lancome mascara and pencil liner on bottom waterline


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yesterday's holiday company party!

Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer cream
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in beguile
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Conjure Up

MAC paint pot in painterly
LORAC color me couture e/s palette
A little MAC e/s in Blanc type on inner corners
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC eye kohl, phone number, lower lashline
MAC Zoom fast mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## lambiepie

Todays eyes...

















I'm wearing...
TFSI all over lid
MAC all that glitters on lid up to crease and then blended up a little.
Scandalous cosmetics burgundy on outer corner and blended out and on crease
MAC vanilla to help blend out burgundy and soften it
burgundy again to darken outer V
Burgundy on bottom lash line
MAC blacktrack fluidline
Max Factor volume couture mascara
UD zero eye pencil in waterline


----------



## Bridget S.

My2cents! I really loved your Thanksgiving look, the cool silver with the pink lip! 

Ihandbags, you worked that pigment set to perfection! Beautiful!

VanessaJean - very pretty, what lipstick did you use, it's a beautiful raspberry pink!

Lambiepie, gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## VanessaJean

It's Victoria Secret Beauty Rush gloss in Red Delicious! 



Bridget S. said:


> My2cents! I really loved your Thanksgiving look, the cool silver with the pink lip!
> 
> Ihandbags, you worked that pigment set to perfection! Beautiful!
> 
> VanessaJean - very pretty, what lipstick did you use, it's a beautiful raspberry pink!
> 
> Lambiepie, gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous *lambie!*


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks Bridget and VJ. 

VJ, love your looks btw. Very pretty. 


ihandbags, very pretty look as well!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies! I am loving the looks you all are doing.


----------



## mytwocents

lambiepie it's amazing 
awesome blending as always


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you mytwocents


----------



## Amarantoskm

FOTD! Fun Stuff

On face:
Coastal Scents HD foundation in ST 02
Coastal Scents mineral veil
Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Peach Satin

On Eyes:
Two Faced Shadow Insurance
Mac Paint Pot in Painterly all over the lid
Mac Wide-Eyed Wonder on the lid (from Smoke and Mirrors Palette)
Mac Smoke and Mirrors in the crease
Mac Fire In Her Eyes as highlight 
Wet and Wild cream liner
Benefit BadGal mascara 

On Lips: Shiseido Perfect Rouge lipstick in Pink Mesa






I am so amazed at the talent on this forum. Beautiful looks, ladies!


----------



## kabaker

Love the look Kari! I am so glad I told you to get that MAC palette.


----------



## kabaker

So I was gonna post pics of todays FOTD but all my pics looked like crap so I will just list everything.

Face:
Monistat Gel Primer
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
Revlon Color Stay Foundation
MAC MSFN
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Ricepaper e/s all over lid
MAC Saddle e/s in crease and outer V
MAC Shroom to highlight
MAC Waveline Fluidline
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
MAC Dazzleglass in Roman Holiday


----------



## VanessaJean

2 looks from this week for my exam and lunch and shopping with my Dad:
Look One:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Clairins Eyeshadow palette- Celestial- I used a pale yellow shade all over the lid and up to the brow and a pale pink shade on the lid
KVD shadow in Groupie as liner on top and bottom lashlines
Lancome Hypnose mascara


----------



## VanessaJean

Look 2:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
KVD Shadow in Tequila on lid and KVD Lucifer shadow as liner on top and bottom lashline
Lancome Hypnose mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey BB goddesses!  Sorry I've been a little AWOL in here...

Smokey plum look for a party tonight at a Lululemon boutique! 

Stila hydrating primer [it's been SO dry and cold, teens and 20s here, very rare for Seattle and my skin/scalp have been so dry too!].  This stuff is great.
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Moon River

MAC painterly paint pot
Stila e/s in Cloud on lids
Stila e/s in Cassis (shimmery plum) on outer V and crease
MAC e/s in Crystal Avalanche, inner corners and highlight
MAC greasestick liner, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## kabaker

Decided to look good for work tonight:

Face:

Monistat Gel Primer
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC MSFN
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Paintpot in Rubenesque on lid as base
MAC All That Glitters e/s on lid
MAC Mulch e/s in crease
MAC Fluidline in Waveline
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
Mac Roman Holiday Dazzleglass


----------



## Bridget S.

Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Primer
Le Metier De Beaute foundation in 1
Bobbi Brown Powder in 1 Ivory
Le Metier De Beaute Sterling Kaleidoscope - 3 shadows and the lipgloss. 
You layer the eyeshadows one on top of the other. The MUA showed me how to do my eyes this way and she did one and I told her I hated it, she asked me to please try and then look again further away. I couldn't believe how amazing it looked, I now love her  : ) She showed me how to do a grey, smoky eye that looks fabulous on me : ) I have never liked what I term "the heroin look" but she showed me what goes wrong that causes "the heroin look" and how not to do it! 
Cheeks are Bobbi Brown Washed Rose/ Plum Wine I did this two days in a row and don't remember which day this was. 
NARS Stylo eyeliner in Black on bottom and tightlined on top lashes.
MAC Blacktrack on waterlines.
Mascara is who knows, which ever one of the three or four in my bag that I grabbed : ) 
Lipgloss from the Kaleidoscope. 

The Kaleidoscope was quite expensive, but for a lot of high quality, high pigmented eyeshadow and the lipgloss is beyond amazing. I went back and got another eyeshadow only kaleidoscope. $95 for 15.2g of shadow, comes out to $6.25 per 1g of shadow, MAC is $14 for 1.5g of shadow, so $9.33 per 1g. 

Sorry about the crazy hair, makeup first, hair after!


----------



## i<3handbags

Great looks ladies!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## kabaker

Didn't care too much about my hair today but I did put on some makeup so I can look nice while out to lunch with my Dad.

Face:
Monistat Gel Primer (THIS REALLY WORKS AND ITS CHEEEEAAAAPPPP!)
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Shroom e/s all over lid and to brow
MAC Ricepaper e/s on lid
MAC Texture e/s in crease and outer V
MAC Feline Kohl power Pencil to line upper lashes
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara ( I am using a sample size and I really must get a big one)

Lips:
MAC Creme Cup l/s
MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## VanessaJean

Heading to work for the evening shift:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
Kat Von D shadow in First Class on lid and up to brow
KVD shadow in Sinner in crease and outer v
KVD shadow in Rad Purple blended all over crease and lid
UD 24/7 liner in Oil Slick on top and bottom lashline


----------



## VanessaJean

My first MAC look for shopping with a friend today:
Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
MAC Smoke and Mirrors palette:
Fire in Her Eyes on lid and up to brow 
Deception on lid and in crease
Black Magique as liner on top and botton
Dior Iconic Mascara


----------



## kabaker

Vanessa Jean, what was on your lips in that FOTD, the one right above this post.


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh yeah I always forget to say what's on my lips. It's Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush in Red Delicious.


----------



## kabaker

Ok thanks!


----------



## VanessaJean

I never really wear lipstick because my lips are so red anyway they always look weird. I usually stick to glosses.


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Didn't care too much about my hair today but I did put on some makeup so I can look nice while out to lunch with my Dad.
> 
> Face:
> Monistat Gel Primer (THIS REALLY WORKS AND ITS CHEEEEAAAAPPPP!)
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
> MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
> MAC MSFN Medium
> NARS Blush in Deep Throat
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC Shroom e/s all over lid and to brow
> MAC Ricepaper e/s on lid
> MAC Texture e/s in crease and outer V
> MAC Feline Kohl power Pencil to line upper lashes
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara ( I am using a sample size and I really must get a big one)
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Creme Cup l/s
> MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


Very nice ladies.  Texture and Ricepaper are two of my favorite e/s, *Kabaker*.
*VJean*, that is a really nice lippie you are wearing.


----------



## kabaker

Face:
Monistat Chafing Gel Primer
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
Revlon Colorstay Foundation for Oily Skin
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot all over lid with flat eyeshadow brush
MAC Saddle eyeshadow in crease and outer V with MAC 217 Brush
MAC Feline Kohl Power pencil lining upper lashes
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara

Lips:
MAC Viva Glam V Lipstick
MAC Dazzleglass in Roman Holiday


----------



## lambiepie

^ Pretty!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!



kabaker said:


> Face:
> Monistat Chafing Gel Primer
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
> Revlon Colorstay Foundation for Oily Skin
> MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural
> NARS Blush in Deep Throat
> 
> Eyes:
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot all over lid with flat eyeshadow brush
> MAC Saddle eyeshadow in crease and outer V with MAC 217 Brush
> MAC Feline Kohl Power pencil lining upper lashes
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Viva Glam V Lipstick
> MAC Dazzleglass in Roman Holiday


----------



## VanessaJean

Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
MAC Smoke and Mirrors palette- most of the colors blended to attempt a smokey eye.
Dior Iconic Mascara
UD 24/7 Liner in Oil Slick
I think it turned out ok.


----------



## lambiepie

VJ, I've been meaning to mention... I love your hair! The colors are awesome! 

Oh and pretty look as always.


----------



## VanessaJean

Aww thanks *lambie!* I am loving my new MAC stuff!


----------



## Amarantoskm

Hey ya'll!

So I thought I needed a little makeup-related pick-me-up after a mediocre finals week. Here is my FOTD...

Face
1. Mark Get a Tint Tinted Moisturizer
2. Mark Good Riddance hook up concealer
3. Mark Buff powder foundation
4. Mark blush in Good Glowing

Eyes
1. Mark concealer as base
2. NYX jumbo eyeshadow pencil in Milk on brow bone and in inner corners, set with second lightest color in Coastal Scents 88 matte palette
3. Coastal Scents dark shimmery brown in crease and along bottom lashes, along with some black in outer V
4. Coastal Scents gold-ish color on lid (they really need names...)
5. Black eyeshadow as eyeliner on upper lashes
6. Loreal kohl eyeliner in water line

Lipsies
1. Shiseido lipstick (I can't remember the name) 






CANDY CANE!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Cover FX foundation
Clairins Shine Stop Powder
Cover FX concealer
Annabelle Brow pencil
KVD Shadow in Confessional all over lid and up to brow bone
GOSH pink pigment on lid
MAC Black Tied outer v
all blended with more Confessional
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
DiorShow Iconic mascara
MAC blush in Gentle


----------



## Amarantoskm

^^ How do you like those Clarins products? I've been tempted to dry them out...
Lovely look, by the way. I love that lip color on you!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love Clairins makeup and the Hydra-Matte Liquid (it's like a primer). I have oily skin and the Clairins Truly Matte liquid foundation is my fav when my skin isn't broken out. The Shine Stop powder is a must for everyday for me. 



Amarantoskm said:


> ^^ How do you like those Clarins products? I've been tempted to dry them out...
> Lovely look, by the way. I love that lip color on you!


----------



## Couture_Girl

Face- 
Mac Select SPF foundation mixed with MAC studio scuplt in NC40
Luxia creamy concealer duo in honey 
Mac MSF natrual in Medium Deep 
MAC blush in dessert rose

Eye-
Taupe Eyepencil (for eyebrows...i pluck to muchhhh)
(applied clinquine dramatically different loiton to eyelids before Paint pot b/c my eyelids are hella dry in winter)
MAC Rubenesque paintpot
Tarte bronzer in park ave princess used as all over lid color
mac vanilla - highlight
mac satin taupe in crease (and smudged on lower lashline)
mac carbon in outer V area
L'oreal lineur intense eyeliner in black 
cover girl perfect point eyeliner on waterline
cover girl lash blast lengths mascara

LIPS- 
carmex 
applied a little concealer to hide natrual lip color
fairest nude lipstick from l'oreal


----------



## Bridget S.

Amaranto, that looks great, the liner looks amazing, really brings out your eyes!

VanessaJean, love the look, the grey and pink look is one of my favourites. The Gentle blush looks really natural and just a flush of colour!

Couture-girl, very pretty!


----------



## Amarantoskm

Holiday FOTD! I challenged myself and tried to use ALL Mark/Avon products. T'was fun... but I missed my TFSI. 

Face:
Mark Get a Tint tinted moisturizer
Avon Beyond Color Mousse Foundation
Avon Mineral Concealer under the eyes and on blemishes
Mark Good Glowing blush in After Glo
Mark Bronze pro Bronzing Powder as contour

Eyes:
Mark concealer stick as primer
Luvstruck from Mark Rebel Rose eyeshadow quad all over the lid
Avon True Color single eyeshadow in Iced Silver on top of pink
Saucy from Mark Rebel Rose eyeshadow quad in creas, blended into Rebel underneath the eyebrow bone and in inner corners as highlight
Saucy also brought underneath the eyes on the lower lash line
Avon Big Color Eye Pencil in Night Glisten as eye liner
Avon glitter eyeliner on top of pencil 
Avon SuperFULL Mascara 

Lips:
Avon Glimmerstick lip liner in Red Brick all over lips
Avon Ultra Color Rich 24K Gold lipstick in Ruby in Gold on top 
Topped off with Avon Hollywood Lights lipgloss in the red color (can't remember the name..)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Meetup for some pro bono work I'm doing, plus last minute shopping!

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer cream
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
MUFE high def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC mineralize blush in Daft Pink
MAC Painterly paint pot
Stila Original Smokey Eye kit
MAC e/s in Vanilla, swirled on inner corners and for highlight.  [the light shade in the Stila quad doesn't really work for me].
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
YSL Faux Cils mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## nwhite

Hope everyone had a great holiday!  

Here's my Christmas night look - green eyeshadow


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's mine from the other day. I was going to work for the evening shift. Smokey purples from MakeUp Geek.com! I used MAC and KVD.


----------



## i<3handbags

nwhite said:


> Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> Here's my Christmas night look - green eyeshadow



I love this!!


----------



## i<3handbags

VanessaJean said:


> Here's mine from the other day. I was going to work for the evening shift. Smokey purples from MakeUp Geek.com! I used MAC and KVD.



Love it. I adore purples.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I love MakeUp Geek tuts!


----------



## kbela1

nwhite- you are gorgeous, love it!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks, kbela1 and Ihandbags!


----------



## tmc089

NWhite your skin is flawless! Such a true beauty!


----------



## bellapsyd

hi everyone! here are my looks from halloween and my moving away party!


----------



## nwhite

tmc089 said:


> NWhite your skin is flawless! Such a true beauty!


 
Awww, thanks.  You're too sweet!


----------



## suzie_hun

how do you girls make so nice photos of your make up? i tried to take pics of mine to post it several times but the colours never look so pretty on the pictures as irl and i'm kinda fed up!


----------



## VanessaJean

I used some of my UD Book of Shadows to make this look.


----------



## NicolesCloset

nwhite said:


> Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> Here's my Christmas night look - green eyeshadow


 What makeup are you wearing? Stunning!!!


----------



## nwhite

NicolesCloset said:


> What makeup are you wearing? Stunning!!!


 
It's all MAC!  Except for one of the green eyeshadow shades I'm wearing.


----------



## nwhite

suzie_hun said:


> how do you girls make so nice photos of your make up? i tried to take pics of mine to post it several times but the colours never look so pretty on the pictures as irl and i'm kinda fed up!


 
I don't know - it just takes a couple of shots to get the right one.  I just started using a Minolta and I think it works great!


----------



## suzie_hun

i managed to take a somewhat good pic so here's my first fotd post!
this is my nye make-up. i haven't decided what blusher to put on yet but i still have an hour for that lol


----------



## tmc089

Sorry I'm so MIA ladies! I feel like I don't have time to post as much as I should :[. I've been doing mostly smokey eyes lately. I did a green one on Xmas day:


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## nwhite

tmc089 said:


> Sorry I'm so MIA ladies! I feel like I don't have time to post as much as I should :[. I've been doing mostly smokey eyes lately. I did a green one on Xmas day:


 
So beautiful!  You have the most gorgeous long eyelashes!  So jealous


----------



## nwhite

suzie_hun - I love it!  Great pic!

Ok, here's my new year's eve look tonight.  Wearing a silver dress so thought I'd do some silver and dark grey/taupe eyes.  Also wearing MAC Rose Romance lipstick (it's more bright pink than it looks here).


----------



## Needanotherbag

nwhite - what e/s colors are you wearing?  Gorgeous look!!


----------



## nwhite

*NAB* - I'm wearing the Bare Escentuals foiled eye kit.  The silver shade called "disco" is what I used for the lid.  You wet the brush a little and swirl it in the eyeshadow and it makes a super sparkly paste!  The crease shade is a color called "night owl".

I also used the MAC pigment "Frost" in the inner corners of my eyes.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^thanks!  Its beautiful on you!


----------



## missjenny2679

suzie_hun said:


> i managed to take a somewhat good pic so here's my first fotd post!
> this is my nye make-up. i haven't decided what blusher to put on yet but i still have an hour for that lol


 

So pretty! What did you use!?


----------



## suzie_hun

Thank you missjenny! To the crease and outer V I used black eyeshadow, and on my lid there is a mixture of 3 colours - beige, white and silver (the silver is ArtDeco, others are brandless i think) . I put a thin coat from it on the black too, to add shimmer to it and smudged it towards my brow. (ooh sorry for my horrible english!!) Then for a highlight I used Barry M Toffee glitter dust but you can't really see it in the picture.


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I wore Mythology e/s from MAC
added Cocomotion pigment from MAC on top of that
Lined eyes with Bourbon eyeliner from Urban Decay.
Used NARS Laguna bronzer on cheeks and highlighted with The Balm's Hot Mama on my cheekbones.
Finally, topped this look off with Spiced Tea l/s from MAC.

This was such a warm look.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sounds fab LMS!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well, poo, HTH, I was going to have pics tonight but I ended up at a spa party where everyone cleansed off their makeup, LMAO!

This is inspired from Makeup Geek's tut with the BOS volume II:

Stila Hydrating Primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation (almost done with this bottle and it's discontinued...)
MUFE High def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC blush in Conjour Up

MAC Painterly paint pot
UD shadow in Ecstasy, lids
UD shadow in AC/DC, outer V and crease
UD shadow in Sellout, inner corners and highlight
MAC greasepaint, upper lashes
MAC mascara in Zoom Fast, upper lashline

NARS Lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC 3Dglass in Backlit


----------



## VanessaJean

I did a similar look to this for DH's birthday party. I love MakeUp Geek! It turned out really well. I also love my UD BOS II!


----------



## nwhite

Pursegrrl said:


> Well, poo, HTH, I was going to have pics tonight but I ended up at a spa party where everyone cleansed off their makeup, LMAO!
> 
> This is inspired from Makeup Geek's tut with the BOS volume II:
> 
> Stila Hydrating Primer
> MUFE Liquid Lift foundation (almost done with this bottle and it's discontinued...)
> MUFE High def loose powder
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC blush in Conjour Up
> 
> MAC Painterly paint pot
> *UD shadow in Ecstasy, lids*
> UD shadow in AC/DC, outer V and crease
> UD shadow in Sellout, inner corners and highlight
> MAC greasepaint, upper lashes
> MAC mascara in Zoom Fast, upper lashline
> 
> NARS Lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
> MAC 3Dglass in Backlit


 
Pg, I just bought the UD Ecstasy liquid liner today.  Love that shade; can't wait to try it out this weekend! 
UD does have some great shadows and colors!


----------



## Pursegrrl

nwhite said:


> Pg, I just bought the UD Ecstasy liquid liner today. Love that shade; can't wait to try it out this weekend!
> UD does have some great shadows and colors!


 
ITA...and shout out to VJ too!  

I'm a MAC addict but I do have UD BOS 1 and 2 so I try to remember that given all the fabulous choices!

I use UD e/s over MAC Paint Pot...mostly Painterly but also Bare Study or Cash Flow.  I need a base with good coverage whether opaque or shimmery...sadly UDPP is a total bust.


----------



## VanessaJean

My camera is broke so I can't post any FOTDs but I am having fun with my new MAC! 

Hi *PG*!!


----------



## MissTiss

Hi All.  First FOTD of the year.  Late, I know. 

MUFE HD Foundation 120/125
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural - Med. Plus - to set
MAC Plum Foolery Blush

MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Ricepaper in the inner corner and brow highlight
MAC Bronze and Twinks mixed into the crease and outer V - do not ask me why I mixed these.  Turned out pretty though. 
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara - I am going to be so sad when this runs out.

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## nwhite

Pursegrrl said:


> ITA...and shout out to VJ too!
> 
> I'm a MAC addict but I do have UD BOS 1 and 2 so I try to remember that given all the fabulous choices!
> 
> I use UD e/s over MAC Paint Pot...mostly Painterly but also Bare Study or Cash Flow. I need a base with good coverage whether opaque or shimmery...sadly *UDPP is a total bust*.


 
I know!  It's never worked for me.  Too-faced makes a good one called shadow insurance.  I don't use anything extra though, just my foundation on my eyelids


----------



## nwhite

MissTiss - sounds pretty!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my look today.  I used Patina e/s, Cranberry e/s, and Ricepaper e/s (all from MAC) and on my lips I used Laura Mercier's LipGlace in Brownberry.


----------



## NorthStar

^^That is so pretty!!!  Thanks for the color combo inspiration.


----------



## lovemysavior

So today I am wearing something light since it is raining terribly today.  I am wearing my Soft Ochre paint pot all over eyelid.  Then I put Amber Lights on lower lid.  I then added a little bit of Stila's Kitten over that to tone it down a bit.  I topped it off with The Balm's Hot Mama blush and MAC's Dazzleglass in Totally Fab.  Used black liquid eyeliner for my top lid and lined water line with UD 24/7 in Zero.


----------



## lovemysavior

This was my look yesterday.  I used Smoke & Diamonds all over lid then added Sketch on outer corner and Ricepaper as the highlight.  On my lips I had Hipster...all products are MAC.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous! I wish I could blend like that!


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous! I wish I could blend like that!


Thanks VJ.  I didn't think I could blend either till I saw the way this pic came out...heehee.


----------



## nwhite

Ooo, i really love the colors you used with Smoke & Diamonds!  Thanks for giving me a color to use with it.  Some days I feel like S&D looks blah b/c I haven't found a good crease color.  
Very pretty!


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I decided to go into my MAC vault....well at least that's what I call a couple of my old e/s colors that I hadn't used in like forever.  I used Soft Ochre as my base.  Then I applied Gold Spice (it's from Brushed Metal X) and then I used Dark Edge (from the Tempting quad) on the crease.  It turned out really nice actually.  I, of course, rimmed my eyes with Bourbon e/l from Urban Decay.


----------



## Ellapretty

*Face:* *(not pictured)*
MAC Studio Finish SPF35 Concealer in NC35 mixed with Clinique Superdefense moisturiser SPF25
*Cheeks:** (not pictured)*
No17 Bronzer
Chanel Ireelle blush in Utopia
*Eyes:*
Benefit Play Sticks foundation as a base
MAC Honesty applied wet, all over the lid
MAC Retrospeck as a highlight on the inner lid
Lancome Coquille applied on lower lash line
Lancome Waterproof Eyeliner in Noir on upper waterline
Maybelline Full n Soft Mascara
*Lips:*
Benefit's Gilded Pencil on my Cupid's bow
L'Oreal Glam Shine Gold Holographic in Gold Cappucino


----------



## suzie_hun

Here's my EOTN from yesterday, using BFTE multi-use minerals


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Gorgeous!  I love the colors you used!  What is BFTE?


----------



## girlygirl3

Ellapretty said:


> *Face:* *(not pictured)*
> MAC Studio Finish SPF35 Concealer in NC35 mixed with Clinique Superdefense moisturiser SPF25
> *Cheeks:** (not pictured)*
> No17 Bronzer
> Chanel Ireelle blush in Utopia
> *Eyes:*
> Benefit Play Sticks foundation as a base
> MAC Honesty applied wet, all over the lid
> MAC Retrospeck as a highlight on the inner lid
> Lancome Coquille applied on lower lash line
> Lancome Waterproof Eyeliner in Noir on upper waterline
> Maybelline Full n Soft Mascara
> *Lips:*
> Benefit's Gilded Pencil on my Cupid's bow
> L'Oreal Glam Shine Gold Holographic in Gold Cappucino


 
Pretty!  MAC Honesty applied wet - great idea!


----------



## suzie_hun

*girlygirl3:* Thank you! BFTE (Beauty From The Earth Cosmetics) sells mineral makeup, I've seen swatches on beauty blogs and the colours seemed very nice. Here's a link to BFTE's website http://bftecosmetics.com/


----------



## girlygirl3

suzie_hun said:


> *girlygirl3:* Thank you! BFTE (Beauty From The Earth Cosmetics) sells mineral makeup, I've seen swatches on beauty blogs and the colours seemed very nice. Here's a link to BFTE's website http://bftecosmetics.com/


 
Thanks!  Always nice to learn about new make up lines!


----------



## PrincessMe

suzie_hun said:


>


 OMGosh Gorgeous! I wish u did youtube tuts


----------



## suzie_hun

Aww, *PrincessMe*, thaanks!!  But I don't think you'd enjoy my horrible english and even worse accent, lol! 
But I'm thinking about starting a blog, so maybe some step-by-step tuts are to come


----------



## Bella613

Suzie-- I LOVE it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Tried this new combo today.  Used Prussian on the outer corner, Moon's Reflection on the center of my eye, and Retrospeck on the inner corner and highlight all by MAC.  Also on my lips I have Myself l/s by MAC.  Cheeks were accented with NARS Laguna bronzer.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone do any FOTDs with the MAC Smoke and Mirrors palette? I like the colors but have no idea how to put them together.


----------



## valerian2223

VanessaJean said:


> Anyone do any FOTDs with the MAC Smoke and Mirrors palette? I like the colors but have no idea how to put them together.


 
*I have one from when I first got the palette.  Give me a few minutes to find the pics and upload.  *


----------



## lovemysavior

suzie_hun said:


> Here's my EOTN from yesterday, using BFTE multi-use minerals


Love this look.  I need to go through my MAC colors to try and match this look.


----------



## valerian2223

*MAC Smoke & Mirrors Palette (directions below shot of palette):*








*



*

*1. All over lid*
*2. Crease*
*3. Inner V*
*4. Outer corner*
*5. Brow bone*
*6. Brow bone*

*Now I just need to find another MAC color similar to the one labled #1 as I know it's going to run out and I just love all the colors in this palette. :cry:*


----------



## nwhite

lms - the blues look so pretty on you!  Love it!


----------



## i<3handbags

I have an EOTD from yesterday, and FOTD for today.

*EOTD*

MAC Paint Pot in Artifact
Stila eyeshadow in Amethyst
Revlon ColorStay quad in Nude Elements (the white shade only)
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon
Wet n Wild gel liner in black
Smashbox Bionic mascara in black

*FOTD*

This picture was taken after about 5 hours of wearing this makeup. I forgot to take a freshly done picture.

Face
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Revlon ColorStay for oily/combo skin
Revlon ColorStay Pressed Powder
NARS blush in Deep Throat

Lips
Smashbox gloss (name label fell off the bottom, so I don't know the shade)

Eyes
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC sorceress palette (white rabbit, magnetized, altered state)
L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
Wet n Wild gel liner in black (I tried my pointy brush, but I don't like how my liner looks. I give up on that brush. It's only the angled liner for me now.)
Smashbox Bionic Mascara in black


----------



## girlygirl3

i<3handbags said:


> I have an EOTD from yesterday, and FOTD for today.
> 
> *EOTD*
> 
> MAC Paint Pot in Artifact
> Stila eyeshadow in Amethyst
> Revlon ColorStay quad in Nude Elements (the white shade only)
> MAC eyeshadow in Carbon
> Wet n Wild gel liner in black
> Smashbox Bionic mascara in black
> 
> *FOTD*
> 
> This picture was taken after about 5 hours of wearing this makeup. I forgot to take a freshly done picture.
> 
> Face
> Smashbox Photofinish Primer
> Revlon ColorStay for oily/combo skin
> Revlon ColorStay Pressed Powder
> NARS blush in Deep Throat
> 
> Lips
> Smashbox gloss (name label fell off the bottom, so I don't know the shade)
> 
> Eyes
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> MAC sorceress palette (white rabbit, magnetized, altered state)
> L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeshadow in Deep Mocha for my brows
> Wet n Wild gel liner in black (I tried my pointy brush, but I don't like how my liner looks. I give up on that brush. It's only the angled liner for me now.)
> Smashbox Bionic Mascara in black


 
Nice!  Both looks are lovely, but I really like the effect of the Artifact paint pot!


----------



## i<3handbags

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice!  Both looks are lovely, but I really like the effect of the Artifact paint pot!



Thanks!


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice!  Both looks are lovely, but I really like the effect of the Artifact paint pot!


Yes I agree.  Those colors look amazing.  Need that Paintpot if it's still around....


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty! I am going to give this one a try!



valerian2223 said:


> *MAC Smoke & Mirrors Palette (directions below shot of palette):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *1. All over lid*
> *2. Crease*
> *3. Inner V*
> *4. Outer corner*
> *5. Brow bone*
> *6. Brow bone*
> 
> *Now I just need to find another MAC color similar to the one labled #1 as I know it's going to run out and I just love all the colors in this palette. :cry:*


----------



## i<3handbags

lovemysavior said:


> Yes I agree.  Those colors look amazing.  Need that Paintpot if it's still around....



Thanks! Yes, it's still around. It's a permanent color as far as I know. I hadn't heard about it being discontinued. It's looks great with Melon pigment on top too.


----------



## NorthStar

ihandbags, I just lovvvveeee this eye look.  You did an amazing job!  I have added Artifact PP to my list now, that color is so pretty.


----------



## nwhite

ihandbags - Very nice!  It looks amazing with your eye color.


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

FOTD on Saturday after getting a makeover with the Nordies Smashbox Beauty in Bloom box kit...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Few more...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today's face was not so good... somehow I suffered a type of chemical burn on my face after cleaning off my makeup last night.  It does hurt a fair bit.


----------



## NorthStar

bunnymasseuse said:


> Today's face was not so good... somehow I suffered a type of chemical burn on my face after cleaning off my makeup last night.  It does hurt a fair bit.




Oh ouch Bunny!  That does look painful.  What did you use to remove your makeup?  Had you used it before?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

NorthStar said:


> Oh ouch Bunny!  That does look painful.  What did you use to remove your makeup?  Had you used it before?


I used my face remover that I've used before, and my normal prescription face wipes for acne.


----------



## girlygirl3

oh no, maybe smashbox products you hadn't used before?


----------



## nwhite

Oh no bunny, that looks painful.  The makeup they used on you looks really pretty.  I wonder if they didn't clean the makeup brushes when they used them on you.


----------



## i<3handbags

Ouchie! Your makeover looked great though. I wonder what caused all the irritation?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Not sure, the only new to me products were on my eyes, lips... the foundation is what i've used before.  I may have used one of my new Korres Pomegrante facial wipes also... that was a 1st try item.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Heyyyyy everyone....I haven't been in here in 10 million years but I wanted to post a very simple FOTD I did for a coffee date today...which went very well 

Smashbox primer
MUFE HD foundation and loose powder
MAC blus in The Perfect Cheek
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC eyeliner in Phone Number, upper lashline
Cover Girl Lashblast mascara

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI

...he's asked me out for Friday night so I will try something light/smokey...yay!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sound very pretty and light PG!

And yay for date #2!


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I decided to go green....
I'm wearing Silver Ring all over Lid as a base, Sumptuous Olive in the middle of lid, and Humid on the outer corner.  To blend things in I used Retrospeck under brow and near inner eye corner.  Finally I lined eyes with black liquid eyeliner on upper lid and black pencil liner on the waterline.  Contoured cheeks with Laguna bronzer and used Blankety(MAC) on lips.  All e/s are MAC.


----------



## lawchick

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1005759&d=1264827300
This is so gorgeous!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## i<3handbags

Just playing with my pigments.

EOTD

UDPP
Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Pigments in Grape (lid), Fuschia (crease), and Naked (highlight)
Stila eyeshadow in Kitten (tear duct)
Ulta black waterproof liner
Smashbox Bionic Mascara


----------



## girlygirl3

i<3handbags said:


> Just playing with my pigments.
> 
> EOTD
> 
> UDPP
> Painterly Paint Pot
> MAC Pigments in Grape (lid), Fuschia (crease), and Naked (highlight)
> Stila eyeshadow in Kitten (tear duct)
> Ulta black waterproof liner
> Smashbox Bionic Mascara


 
Gorgeous!  You really rock those purples!


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> Gorgeous!  You really rock those purples!


I agree!


----------



## lovemysavior

bunnymasseuse said:


> Not sure, the only new to me products were on my eyes, lips... the foundation is what i've used before.  I may have used one of my new Korres Pomegrante facial wipes also... that was a 1st try item.


Hi, hope your face is doing much better


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous purples! I did some UD purples today but my camera is broken.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lovemysavior said:


> Hi, hope your face is doing much better


Yeah, i've worn no makeup since then and i've been applying moisturizer to my face as often as I can remember to.


----------



## i<3handbags

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous purples! I did some UD purples today but my camera is broken.



Thanks!


----------



## kabaker

Its been a while...

Face:
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturiver
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
MAC MSFN
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer to highlight
NARS Deep Throat blush
Anastasia Perfect Brow Pencil in Brunette

Eyes:

UDPP
Stila Kitten e/s on lid
MAC Shadowy Lady e/s in outer V, crease, and lower lash line
MAC Shroom e/e on brow bone
Stila Smudgepot in black on upper lash line
Clinique lash doubling mascara

Lips:
MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today:  Banshee e/s, Sable on the outer V corner, Carbon on the crease, Ricepaper to blend and highlight.  Girl About Town l/s. Everything is MAC (except blush which is NARS Sin)


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me the other day that I went green:


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Its been a while...
> 
> Face:
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturiver
> MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
> MAC MSFN
> Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer to highlight
> NARS Deep Throat blush
> Anastasia Perfect Brow Pencil in Brunette
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> UDPP
> Stila Kitten e/s on lid
> MAC Shadowy Lady e/s in outer V, crease, and lower lash line
> MAC Shroom e/e on brow bone
> Stila Smudgepot in black on upper lash line
> Clinique lash doubling mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Viva Glam V


Missed ya *K*.  I was just thinking the other day how this thread is missing so many of the regulars that were on here.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous *LMS*! Amazing greens!


----------



## i<3handbags

Very pretty LMS! I love both looks.

Kabaker, yours sounds so pretty (I don't see pics, so not sure if there aren't any or I just don't see them).


----------



## nwhite

Love the greens!!


----------



## kabaker

Nah, I didnt put up any pics but I will sometime this weekend when I am have some time with another FOTD


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> This was me the other day that I went green:


 
Love the green, even though I don't wear green.  What did you use?


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> Love the green, even though I don't wear green.  What did you use?


Thanks.  I used Electra all over the lid, Sumptuous Olive on middle of the eye, Humid on outer v corner, and blended everything with Retrospeck.  All products were MAC and they looked a lot nicer in person.  For some reason, I can't seem to get the actual colors no matter where I take the pic, inside or outside


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK dang, this was a FOTD which lasted through a marathon (e.g. job interview in the a.m. and fabulous date in the p.m.!) both were major, major 

Smashbox primer
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation
MUFE loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
Laura Mercier shimmer bloc in Pink Mosiac

MAC Painterly Paint Pot
Stila Original Smokey Eye Quad
MAC e/s in Unbasic white on inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC glimmerglass in Bling Black


----------



## i<3handbags

I have just an EOTD today. It was sunny, so I had sunscreen on under my makeup. It was washing me out big time when I took pictures, so you just get to see the eye. This was also taken after hours of wear, so my lashes have fallen. Boo lol.

Urban Decay Primer Potion
L'Oreal HiP Paint in Witty
Cargo terra cotta eyeshadow from the PlantLove quad
Stila eyeshadow in Java
Covergil eyeshadow in French Vanilla
Stila eyeshadow in Kitten
Wet n wild black gel liner
Smashbox Bionic Mascara


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks. I used Electra all over the lid, Sumptuous Olive on middle of the eye, Humid on outer v corner, and blended everything with Retrospeck. All products were MAC and they looked a lot nicer in person. For some reason, I can't seem to get the actual colors no matter where I take the pic, inside or outside


 
Very nice!  Now I see Electra!  When you say you blended everything with Retrospeck, do you mean you brushed all over the colors with it?  What brush did you use?  Nice blending!


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> OK dang, this was a FOTD which lasted through a marathon (e.g. job interview in the a.m. and fabulous date in the p.m.!) both were major, major
> 
> Smashbox primer
> Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation
> MUFE loose powder
> MAC browset in Beguile
> Laura Mercier shimmer bloc in Pink Mosiac
> 
> MAC Painterly Paint Pot
> Stila Original Smokey Eye Quad
> MAC e/s in Unbasic white on inner corners and highlight
> MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
> MUFE smokey lash mascara
> 
> NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
> MAC glimmerglass in Bling Black


 
Nice!  Good luck on both events!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Super Bowl FOTD


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> Very nice!  Now I see Electra!  When you say you blended everything with Retrospeck, do you mean you brushed all over the colors with it?  What brush did you use?  Nice blending!


With Retrospeck I blended it by going around all the harsh ends.  Like around the tear duct area and right below the brow line.  I use the MAC 217 brush, but any fluffy tapered brush will work.


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my birthday look for today:










(All MAC on eyes)
Used Patina e/s on inner corner to middle of eye.  
Lucky Green e/s on outer v corner
Texture e/s on crease
Vanilla pigment under brow

On cheeks I used NARS Laguna bronzer with the Balm's Hot Mama blush over it.

On Lips I have MAC's Myself l/s.


----------



## kabaker

Gosh I was so lazy today. All I put on was Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer and some Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara...


----------



## Bridget S.

LMS, the look is beautiful, and happy birthday!


----------



## girlygirl3

LMS - Very pretty!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## lambiepie

Very nice LMS! And happy birthday! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> This is my birthday look for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All MAC on eyes)
> Used Patina e/s on inner corner to middle of eye.
> Lucky Green e/s on outer v corner
> Texture e/s on crease
> Vanilla pigment under brow
> 
> On cheeks I used NARS Laguna bronzer with the Balm's Hot Mama blush over it.
> 
> On Lips I have MAC's Myself l/s.


 
awww...so gorgeous, LMS!  I hope you had a fabulous birthday!!


----------



## i<3handbags

lovemysavior said:


> This is my birthday look for today:
> 
> (All MAC on eyes)
> Used Patina e/s on inner corner to middle of eye.
> Lucky Green e/s on outer v corner
> Texture e/s on crease
> Vanilla pigment under brow
> 
> On cheeks I used NARS Laguna bronzer with the Balm's Hot Mama blush over it.
> 
> On Lips I have MAC's Myself l/s.



This is so lovely!


----------



## lovemysavior

Aww, thank you guys for the compliments and the birthday wishes.  My day was just quiet, since it was on a Monday, but it was very relaxing.  I also got some shopping money, so today, MAC....here I come.


----------



## Mommyx2

Lookin' good LMS!  Of course I don't have Patina or Texture to try out your look.  The MAC counter at Nordies was out of Patina last weekend.  Boo.  Oh well, I'm sure I can find something else to use.

Happy belated birthday!  Let us know what you end up getting today while you go shopping.


----------



## kabaker

Today I was wearing a yellow shirt so I was inspired to do some gold makeup... I don't know if I will actually go out in this but here it is:

Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW20
MAC MSFN ( I need to find a better powder)
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
MAC Dollymix blush

Eyes:
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Copper
Stila e/s in Kitten inside half of lid
MAC e/s in Goldmine on outer half of lid and outer half lower lash line
Covergirl eyeliner in Onyx ( I cant find my MAC Feline!!!!)
MAC Zoomlash Mascara

Lips:
MAC Bombshell l/s
COACH Hibiscus l/g


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Today I was wearing a yellow shirt so I was inspired to do some gold makeup... I don't know if I will actually go out in this but here it is:
> 
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
> MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW20
> MAC MSFN ( I need to find a better powder)
> Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
> MAC Dollymix blush
> 
> Eyes:
> NYX Jumbo Pencil in Copper
> Stila e/s in Kitten inside half of lid
> MAC e/s in Goldmine on outer half of lid and outer half lower lash line
> Covergirl eyeliner in Onyx ( I cant find my MAC Feline!!!!)
> MAC Zoomlash Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Bombshell l/s
> COACH Hibiscus l/g


Very nice *Ka*.  I'm a sucker for golds so I love it!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the golds! I want that NYX pencil! Love those pencils.


----------



## i<3handbags

kabaker said:


> Today I was wearing a yellow shirt so I was inspired to do some gold makeup... I don't know if I will actually go out in this but here it is:
> 
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
> MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW20
> MAC MSFN ( I need to find a better powder)
> Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
> MAC Dollymix blush
> 
> Eyes:
> NYX Jumbo Pencil in Copper
> Stila e/s in Kitten inside half of lid
> MAC e/s in Goldmine on outer half of lid and outer half lower lash line
> Covergirl eyeliner in Onyx ( I cant find my MAC Feline!!!!)
> MAC Zoomlash Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Bombshell l/s
> COACH Hibiscus l/g



Love it! And I am jealous you got the Coach l/g. I was tempted to get a set at the outlet, but passed and now really regret it.


----------



## nwhite

LMS - I didn't even get on yesterday but Happy Birthday!  And the lucky green is gorgeous on you!  I just love the colors you used with it.  The hint of green was just the right amount!


----------



## kabaker

i<3handbags said:


> Love it! And I am jealous you got the Coach l/g. I was tempted to get a set at the outlet, but passed and now really regret it.



I actually got it last valentines day when I did a COACH forum RAOK. It really is a very nice gloss, not sticky and so pretty.


----------



## MissTiss

Happy Belated Birthday, LMS!  

Love the FOTDs, girls.


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> LMS - I didn't even get on yesterday but Happy Birthday!  And the lucky green is gorgeous on you!  I just love the colors you used with it.  The hint of green was just the right amount!


Thanks for the BDay wish.  I usually claim the whole month as my birthday month, so you're not late at all


----------



## lovemysavior

MissTiss said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, LMS!
> 
> Love the FOTDs, girls.


Thanks Miss


----------



## nwhite

Today I tried out the corals from the spring forecast. 

Eyes:
Nanogold e/s on inner corners and browbone
Perky e/s on lid
Woodwinked e/s in crease, outer V, and lower lash line
Teddy to line top lid
MaxFactor 2000 calorie mascara

Lips:
Colour Me Coral  

Cheeks:
Ripe Peach

So far I love this look!!!


----------



## kabaker

Face:
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
MAC MSFN 
NARS Deep Throat Blush
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Smoke and Diamonds e/s on lid
MAC Soft Brown e/s in crease
MAC Shimmermoss lining upper lashes
CG Onyx liner upper and lower lashes
MAC Zoomlash mascara

Lips:
Nivea lip balm
MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> Face:
> Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
> MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
> MAC MSFN
> NARS Deep Throat Blush
> Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC Smoke and Diamonds e/s on lid
> MAC Soft Brown e/s in crease
> MAC Shimmermoss lining upper lashes
> CG Onyx liner upper and lower lashes
> MAC Zoomlash mascara
> 
> Lips:
> Nivea lip balm
> MAC Viva Glam V


That sounds pretty *K.*  I would've never thought about pairing up S&D with any browns.  Gonna have to try that one next time....oops I forgot, I don't have Soft Brown....guess I'll have to add it to my lengthy list.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kabaker

lovemysavior said:


> That sounds pretty *K.*  I would've never thought about pairing up S&D with any browns.  Gonna have to try that one next time....oops I forgot, I don't have Soft Brown....guess I'll have to add it to my lengthy list.  Thanks for sharing.



I used soft brown basically to help blend the smoke and diamonds into my natural skin tone. You can't see the color too much but it really helps soften up the edges. Its such a great color for that!


----------



## MM83

Ok, this is my first FOTD. 

Eyes:
UD Primer
Mac Stacked 1! Dark Purple piggie in outer corner & lower lash line
Mac Stacked 1! Light Purple piggie inner corner
Mac Beautiful Iris lid
Mac Stars and Rockets inner lid
Mac Carbon as eyeliner
Tarte Supernova Mascara
BE Flawless Mascara

Face: 
Benefit Erase Paste- Medium
BE Foundation + BE Matte Foundation (Medium Beige)

Cheeks:
Mac Azalea Blossom

Lips:
Neosporin Lip Balm
Mac Lip Erase (light application)
Mac Gaga Lippie
Mac Creemesheen Boybait


----------



## lovemysavior

MM83 said:


> Ok, this is my first FOTD.
> 
> Eyes:
> UD Primer
> Mac Stacked 1! Dark Purple piggie in outer corner & lower lash line
> Mac Stacked 1! Light Purple piggie inner corner
> Mac Beautiful Iris lid
> Mac Stars and Rockets inner lid
> Mac Carbon as eyeliner
> Tarte Supernova Mascara
> BE Flawless Mascara
> 
> Face:
> Benefit Erase Paste- Medium
> BE Foundation + BE Matte Foundation (Medium Beige)
> 
> Cheeks:
> Mac Azalea Blossom
> 
> Lips:
> Neosporin Lip Balm
> Mac Lip Erase (light application)
> Mac Gaga Lippie
> Mac Creemesheen Boybait


Wow, that looks gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kabaker

Going shopping today with a girlfriend! We are road tripping to the nearest Lush store, 2 hours away!

Face:
Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer
MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer
MAC MSFN
Nars Blush in Deep Throat
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer

Eyes:
UDPP
Stila Kitten e/s
MAC Mulch e/s
MAC Soft Brown e/s
Stila Smudgepot in Brown
MAC Zoomlash Mascara

Lips:
Nivea Balm
MAC Bombshell l/s


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Happy Birthday LMS!  Hope your "birthday" month is wonderful, and sets the tone for the rest of the year!


----------



## ItalianFashion

MM83 said:


> Ok, this is my first FOTD.
> 
> Eyes:
> UD Primer
> Mac Stacked 1! Dark Purple piggie in outer corner & lower lash line
> Mac Stacked 1! Light Purple piggie inner corner
> Mac Beautiful Iris lid
> Mac Stars and Rockets inner lid
> Mac Carbon as eyeliner
> Tarte Supernova Mascara
> BE Flawless Mascara
> 
> Face:
> Benefit Erase Paste- Medium
> BE Foundation + BE Matte Foundation (Medium Beige)
> 
> Cheeks:
> Mac Azalea Blossom
> 
> Lips:
> Neosporin Lip Balm
> Mac Lip Erase (light application)
> Mac Gaga Lippie
> Mac Creemesheen Boybait


 

Beautiful! I was hoping to find a pic of gaga in here.  It looks nice on  you.


----------



## nwhite

MM83 - Those purples look great on you!  I am still debating on which Stacked to get, and I may have to go with #1 b/c they look so pretty!


----------



## luvbags3

Haven't posted in a very long time but I do always look to see all of your great looks.


----------



## luvbags3

For the eyes I used

Smashbox cream liner in Burnished Bronze as a color base
Mac color 4 palette (Creole beauty on all lid, Aztec Brick on inner one 3rd of the lid)
Cranberry on crease 
Femme Fi on brow bone
Loreal Hip Kohl eyeliner in brown on both waterlines

Covergirl LashBlast waterproof mascara

Mac mineralized blush in Warm Soul

Lips:
Mac Subculture lipliner
Mac lipglass in Glamour for All


----------



## hautecouture15

My EOTD, this is the best pic I could get with my iPhone! 

-Recess cream shadow by benefit as a base
-NYX jumbo pencil in strawberry milk all over lid and on lower lash line
-UD pink shadow from book of shadows 2 all over lid and on lower lash line
-UD lilac shadow from book of shadows 2 in crease
-NYX shadow in frosted flakes dusted lightly over
-Rimmel Sexy Curves black mascara


----------



## NorthStar

luvbags3 said:


> For the eyes I used
> 
> Smashbox cream liner in Burnished Bronze as a color base
> Mac color 4 palette (Creole beauty on all lid, Aztec Brick on inner one 3rd of the lid)
> Cranberry on crease
> Femme Fi on brow bone
> Loreal Hip Kohl eyeliner in brown on both waterlines
> 
> Covergirl LashBlast waterproof mascara
> 
> Mac mineralized blush in Warm Soul
> 
> Lips:
> Mac Subculture lipliner
> Mac lipglass in Glamour for All



Gorgeous!!!!  I have most of these items too, so I'll have to give this a try!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful *luvbags*!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*luvbags3* - glad to see you back, your FOTDs are always so pretty!


----------



## MM83

nwhite said:


> MM83 - Those purples look great on you!  I am still debating on which Stacked to get, and I may have to go with #1 b/c they look so pretty!





ItalianFashion said:


> Beautiful! I was hoping to find a pic of gaga in here.  It looks nice on  you.





lovemysavior said:


> Wow, that looks gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.




Thanks guys! That means a lot! 

nwhite- for sure, get the Stacked 1, I love, love, love it. The dark purple is amazing as an eyeliner. It really makes my eyes pop. For the money, I think the piggies are a better value than the shadows. Plus the consistency is so perfect. 

ItalianFashion- I love the Gaga lippie, it's the first lipstick since Nars Bambi that I know I have to buy back-ups of. It's so worth it. 

lovemysavior- Thank you!


----------



## angellisa

I used: 
new mac colour 4 spring quad
dipdown fluid line
bad gal lash
rich life pigment

no idea why my eyebrows look completely different! lol.


----------



## nwhite

angellisa, that looks gorgeous with your eye color!


----------



## i<3handbags

angellisa said:


> I used:
> new mac colour 4 spring quad
> dipdown fluid line
> bad gal lash
> rich life pigment
> 
> no idea why my eyebrows look completely different! lol.



I _LOVE_ this!


----------



## lovemysavior

*Lovebags*, looks amazing like always....
*Angellisa*, fantastic look with your eye color....love it!


----------



## luvbags3

You did an amazing job, that is what I love about that quad there are so many looks you can try. Stunning Eyes!!!!


angellisa said:


> I used:
> new mac colour 4 spring quad
> dipdown fluid line
> bad gal lash
> rich life pigment
> 
> no idea why my eyebrows look completely different! lol.


----------



## luvbags3

Today I had taken a picture in the morning then I came home to go out a little mardi gras early party (everyone works tomorrow). 

I just added liquid liner on top of the gel one I had. Then some glitter liner above that. A bit of bronzer and highlight and a more natural color lip.


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful *luvbags*!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my FOTD using:
Patina e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Bronze e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Carbon e/s
MUFE Waterproof cream shadow in black as eyeliner


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it! I wish you could come here and do my makeup!


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Love it! I wish you could come here and do my makeup!


 

Lol, thanks....if you're in Canada, it's always been my dream to visit....so you just never know.


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! If you do come to my neck of the woods we have to do coffee and makeup!


----------



## angellisa

*nwhite*,  *ihandbags*,  *lovemysavior*,  *luvbags3* thank you for the compliments! Everyone here looks amazing! Bronze/brown colors are my favs on everyone.


----------



## luvbags3

Wouldn't it be fun to meet up and play with makeup for a weekend?

Here is my easy look today


----------



## angellisa

^ gorgeous! your eyebrows are perfect...jealous!


----------



## luvbags3

thank you angellisa

have an early dinner, didn't want anything too dramatic. More romantic....


----------



## TygerKitty

Here's a look I tried the other day... I don't often wear pink eyeshadow because it can look a bit harsh!  But, I got a palette and had to try them out!

You can also see the touch of gold eyeliner I had under my lower lashes if you look near the inner corner of my eye... I look grumpy in the first pic lol sorry


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty. Love pink shadow.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

here I am
fake lashes and bright lips are my thing right now 
Girl About Town lipstick from MAC




edit found another
I used Blue Flame Mineralized eyeshadow,Deep Truth,Soft Brown, Embark eyeshadows, all by MAC
Lips: Brave New Bronze, also by MAC


----------



## TygerKitty

VanessaJean said:


> Pretty. Love pink shadow.



Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

TygerKitty said:


> Here's a look I tried the other day... I don't often wear pink eyeshadow because it can look a bit harsh! But, I got a palette and had to try them out!
> 
> You can also see the touch of gold eyeliner I had under my lower lashes if you look near the inner corner of my eye... I look grumpy in the first pic lol sorry


 
Beautiful, TK!  Wow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MsWestchesterNY said:


> here I am
> fake lashes and bright lips are my thing right now
> Girl About Town lipstick from MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit found another
> I used Blue Flame Mineralized eyeshadow,Deep Truth,Soft Brown, Embark eyeshadows, all by MAC
> Lips: Brave New Bronze, also by MAC


 
Gorgeous looks, MWNY!


----------



## TygerKitty

Pursegrrl said:


> Beautiful, TK!  Wow.



Thanks pg!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

thanks Pursegrrl, I used to freelance a few months ago, and I love how u abbreviated my name LOL


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

here's an OLD one... I was raising my eyebrow that's why it looks so doofy


----------



## Pursegrrl

MsWestchesterNY said:


> thanks Pursegrrl, I used to freelance a few months ago, and I love how u abbreviated my name LOL


 
awww, OK good to know.  If I ever abbreviate someone's SN and they don't like it I hope they will let me know ASAP LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

smokey eyes and light cheeks/lips today - afternoon in the city to watch USA-Canada men's Olympic hockey woot woot!

Smashbox primer
Estee Lauder double wear foundation in shell
MUFE High Def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC blush in The Perfect Cheek

MAC painterly paint pot
LORAC color me couture palette - used the 'jade' khaki green shade over the eye and into the crease
MAC e/s in Vanilla, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
Lancome hypnose mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## TygerKitty

MsWestchesterNY said:


> here's an OLD one... I was raising my eyebrow that's why it looks so doofy



love love love this!!!!!!


----------



## nwhite

luvbags3 said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to meet up and play with makeup for a weekend?
> 
> Here is my easy look today


 
luvbags3 - Love this look!  Simple but purrrdy!


----------



## nwhite

TK - The pinks look great on you!

MsWestchesterNY - colorful and pretty!  I like the blues and purples together


----------



## TygerKitty

nwhite said:


> TK - The pinks look great on you!
> 
> MsWestchesterNY - colorful and pretty!  I like the blues and purples together



thanks!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, good to see new pics ladies.  Everyone looks amazing.  From something so simple and chic, to those bold beautiful colors.  Great job everyone


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> smokey eyes and light cheeks/lips today - afternoon in the city to watch USA-Canada men's Olympic hockey woot woot!
> 
> Smashbox primer
> Estee Lauder double wear foundation in shell
> MUFE High Def loose powder
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC blush in The Perfect Cheek
> 
> MAC painterly paint pot
> LORAC color me couture palette - used the 'jade' khaki green shade over the eye and into the crease
> MAC e/s in Vanilla, inner corners and highlight
> MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
> UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
> Lancome hypnose mascara
> 
> NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
> NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


 
I need to try that l/s and l/g *PG.  *They sound so pretty.


----------



## cristalena56

clinique perfectly real make up 
everyday minerals blush in walkee talkee
UD Alice in Wonderland Palette- Midnight Tea Party, Absalom, and Mushroom
UD Zero Eye Liner
Maybelline Cherry Drizzle Lip gloss
Maybelline Colossal Mascara

didnt take a pic though.. im in love with my alice in wonderland palette  when i use white rabbit i find myself saying "oh mr rabbit"


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> I need to try that l/s and l/g *PG. *They sound so pretty.


 
It's a GREAT combo, LMS 

And I love knowingly smirking that my l/s and l/g combo are both "sexual healing" and "supervixen" .


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> It's a GREAT combo, LMS
> 
> And I love knowingly smirking that my l/s and l/g combo are both "sexual healing" and "supervixen" .


 
I'd be smirking too....


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

nwhite said:


> TK - The pinks look great on you!
> 
> MsWestchesterNY - colorful and pretty!  I like the blues and purples together





TygerKitty said:


> love love love this!!!!!!



thanks so much my lovelies! That makes my day


----------



## cocobella

angellisa said:


> I used:
> new mac colour 4 spring quad
> dipdown fluid line
> bad gal lash
> rich life pigment
> 
> no idea why my eyebrows look completely different! lol.



Gorgeous!! I love this look!


----------



## i<3handbags

angellisa said:


> I used:
> *new mac colour 4 spring quad*
> dipdown fluid line
> bad gal lash
> rich life pigment
> 
> no idea why my eyebrows look completely different! lol.



I have that quad on the way to me, and would like to know where you placed the different colors.

And for some reason your eyes remind me of the YouTube guru SarahVictor


----------



## Needanotherbag

MsWestchesterNY said:


> here's an OLD one... I was raising my eyebrow that's why it looks so doofy



Ahhhh this is gorgeous!  Wish I could wear colors like that!


----------



## angellisa

i<3handbags said:


> I have that quad on the way to me, and would like to know where you placed the different colors.
> 
> And for some reason your eyes remind me of the YouTube guru SarahVictor




thanks *cocobella*! 

*Ihandbags*...this was my first time using the quad so I used a little bit of everything all over the lid! I don't have the quad in front of me so I can't help with the names, but I used the lightest color on the browbone, the color next to that in the quad I used all over the lid. I used both colors in the second row of the quad in the crease, and I also used the darkest color in the quad on my outer v. Finally, I used rich life pigment (which is a dark brown from the "all ages all races all sexes" collection) in the outer v as well. So sorry I don't have all the names! Hope this helps!


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Thank you!


----------



## declaredbeauty

First time posting... I'm open for CC. 

















Eyes: 

UDPP

L'Oreal HIP in Reckless, Benefit Miss Popularity (highlighter), MAC Black Tied

Rimmel London eyeliner pencil for the waterline 

Maybelline Lash Stiletto Mascara

Maybelline Line Stiletto Eyeliner for the top

I was talking to my bestie... he just closed on his first house.


----------



## TygerKitty

declaredbeauty said:


> First time posting... I'm open for CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> UDPP
> L'Oreal HIP in Reckless, Benefit Miss Popularity (highlighter), MAC Black Tied
> Rimmel London eyeliner pencil for the waterline
> Maybelline Lash Stiletto Mascara
> Maybelline Line Stiletto Eyeliner for the top
> 
> I was talking to my bestie... he just closed on his first house.



I really love it!!!  The smokey grey purple is lovely on you and your eyes are beautiful!  I love the liner around your eyes too!  Congrats to your friend!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Declarebeauty: Your eyes are sooooo brown and pretty! Have you tried using you highlighter color on the inner corners of your eyes? It'll really make them POP


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Needanotherbag said:


> Ahhhh this is gorgeous!  Wish I could wear colors like that!



thanks so much! This is my go-to bold look when I'm feeling uninspired! And you can wear colors like this! Why not? Depending on you skin tone maybe not the exact colors, but the general idea!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

TygerKitty said:


> I really love it!!!  The smokey grey purple is lovely on you and your eyes are beautiful!  I love the liner around your eyes too!  Congrats to your friend!


Thanks! 



MsWestchesterNY said:


> Declarebeauty: Your eyes are sooooo brown and pretty! Have you tried using you highlighter color on the inner corners of your eyes? It'll really make them POP



Thanks! I do SOMETIMES.. mostly in the summer though, I love gold or bronze highlighter.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow love the purples on you *declaredbeauty*! You are gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Very fun date tonight 

Smashbox primer
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
MUFE High Def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Conjure Up

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, lids and up the crease
MAC e/s in Tophat, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Unbasic White, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC ZoomFast mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC Glimmerglass in BlingBlack


----------



## VanessaJean

Birthday night out.

BedHead Foundation
Clairins ShineStop Powder
Cover FX as concealer
Annabelle brow pencil
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Smoke and Mirrors palette- white shade- lid
NYX Jumbo eye pencil in purple
UD BOS Shadows- Ectsasy, ACDC, black one- can't remember the name
MAC Stacked piggie- purple one
MAC Naked Lunch as highlight
GOSH white pigment/ Clairins white shadow as highlight under the brow
MAC Fluidline and UD 24/7 pencil


----------



## nwhite

Last night:

Eyes:
Early Morning e/s on lid
Apres Ski e/s on outer lid
Satin Taupe e/s in crease and to line on bottom lid
Contrast e/s on outer V
Raven eyeliner 
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

Face:
Smashbox Primer
SFF foundation NW20
MAC Contour/highlight (Accentuate Sculpt)
Ripe Peach blush

Lips:
Colour Me Coral l/s
Ulta lipliner in Flesh


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my FOTD for Friday.  I wore all MAC e/s: Patina, Sumptuous Olive, Golden Olive Pigment, and Sketch.









And this is me today so far:  NOTHING at all.....I know...pretty scary....


----------



## Needanotherbag

MsWestchesterNY said:


> thanks so much! This is my go-to bold look when I'm feeling uninspired! And you can wear colors like this! Why not? Depending on you skin tone maybe not the exact colors, but the general idea!!



Every time I wear purples or blues, I end up looking like I got into a fight and punched in the eyes LOL...


----------



## nwhite

LMS - Beautiful!  I just love you in greens! .  

You don't even need makeup!  Good for you for posting a pic bare-faced.  I don't know if I'm that brave


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> LMS - Beautiful! I just love you in greens! .
> 
> You don't even need makeup! Good for you for posting a pic bare-faced. I don't know if I'm that brave


 
Thanks *NW, *I'm sure you're just as gorgeous without makeup too.  You use very pretty features so makeup just enhances your beauty.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous* lms*!! With and without makeup!


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous* lms*!! With and without makeup!


 
Awww, thanks *VJ*


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok, I did another FOTD, please don't get mad at me for posting so many pics within these past couple of days.  Today I used again all MAC:
Goldmine e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Handwritten e/s
Ricepaper e/s
I was inspired by Temptalia's video using the new quad that just came out recently.  I think it's called Quad 4.  I don't have it, but the colors I used today kinda remind me of that quad.









BTW....my camera settings don't do justice to the way these colors really look.


----------



## nwhite

^ I know how you feel.  Mine colors are always so much more vibrant IRL.  The camera just washes them out.  Your's look great though!  The natural lighting really helps capture the true color.


----------



## VanessaJean

*lms* you look beautiful as always. I love to use goldy colors too. They look so nice on brown eyes.


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's a simple one I did with my Kat Von D palette. I am sick so excuse the puffyness. 

I used a light green on the lid, brown in the outer V and yellow as a highlight and to blend out the 2 colors.


----------



## i<3handbags

You ladies look great! I enjoy when new pics come up.


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Here's a simple one I did with my Kat Von D palette. I am sick so excuse the puffyness.
> 
> I used a light green on the lid, brown in the outer V and yellow as a highlight and to blend out the 2 colors.


 
Gorgeous *VJ.  *Girl at least you still have energy to get dolled up while you're sick.  When I'm sick....I look sick.


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> Here's a simple one I did with my Kat Von D palette. I am sick so excuse the puffyness.
> 
> I used a light green on the lid, brown in the outer V and yellow as a highlight and to blend out the 2 colors.


 
Very pretty!  And your eyes don't look puffy at all!


----------



## VanessaJean

Awww thanks gals.


----------



## TygerKitty

I am working to perfect the red lipstick look!


----------



## NorthStar

TygerKitty said:


> I am working to perfect the red lipstick look!



You are soooo pretty!!!  Great job on the lips, I am too scurred to sport a bright red myself lol.  You pull it off very nicely though!:okay:


----------



## TygerKitty

NorthStar said:


> You are soooo pretty!!!  Great job on the lips, I am too scurred to sport a bright red myself lol.  You pull it off very nicely though!:okay:



Awh thanks! :shame:  I'm totally scared too!  I am not sure I'm brave enough to wear it outside of the house yet lol!  But, my frivolous goals this summer are to master a red lip, a nude lip and get the perfect maxi dress LOL


----------



## angellisa

I usually do darker eyeshadow, so I did a lighter color/heavy liner and mascara instead. eyeshadows are from the urban decay alice in wonderland palette- love it! 

too faced- eyeshadow primer
urban decay- drink me, eat me eyeshadow all over lid
urban decay jabberwocy eyeshadow in lower lash line
mac- penultimate black liquid liner
d&g- black liner pencil in waterline
fresh- firebird black mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

TygerKitty said:


> I am working to perfect the red lipstick look!


 
Oh wow, TK!  Can you tell me what the e/s and liner/mascara you did in this look???


----------



## TygerKitty

angellisa said:


> I usually do darker eyeshadow, so I did a lighter color/heavy liner and mascara instead. eyeshadows are from the urban decay alice in wonderland palette- love it!
> 
> too faced- eyeshadow primer
> urban decay- drink me, eat me eyeshadow all over lid
> urban decay jabberwocy eyeshadow in lower lash line
> mac- penultimate black liquid liner
> d&g- black liner pencil in waterline
> fresh- firebird black mascara



OOOOOOOO this is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh wow, TK!  Can you tell me what the e/s and liner/mascara you did in this look???



Sure darlin!

Let me think...

too faced eyelid primer
lancome artliner in noir
first coat of mascara was BE buxom lash in black (?)
second coat of mascara was lancome hypnose in deep black
eyeshadow... 
background color was a shimmery white from the covergirl shadow blast thinger http://www.covergirl.com/products/product.jsp?productId=smoky_shadowblast_eyeshadow (its the white/black combo) I don't remember the names...
then I used ulta lustre which is a goldish taupey color http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...unt=1&categoryId=cat120217 cat940003 cat80130 and a touch of a deeper brown along the base which you can't really see in the pic?  and that was from a stila runway palette (no name on the eyeshadow)? http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=545&catID=112&departID=2&pos=1&viewall=yes it's the midtone color...

ulta foundation primer, BE matte makeup, physicians formula concealer, lancome brow color in taupe and nars orgasm blush

the lips are ulta automatic sharpening lip liner in bloom with nyx lip liner in plush red over the top with some clear gloss

thought I'd spell it all out in case anyone else was curious lol! because by tomorrow I'll probably have forgotten!


----------



## lambiepie

Everyone looks great! Glad to see lots of new faces on here too!


I have sooooo many pics to post! I'm doing a whole Alice in Wonderland series of looks... Today was the mad hatter.

My computer isn't reading my card though!! Uggghhh! So frustrating. I'm gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## VanessaJean

*tigerkitty* love the red lips. I am too scared to try the red lip look. 

*angellisa* love the UD look. I used my BOS II today and will post pics later. 

Can't wait to see some Alice palette looks! I just bought this and it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## TygerKitty

Thanks Vanessa Jean - don't be scared!  You just have to play around and figure out the right shade for your skin and teeth!  And then make sure it stays put before you leave the house lol


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's mine from today using my UD BOD II. Used Half Baked on the lid, Baked in outer V and Sell-out as a highlight/inner eye. 24/7 pencil in Zero as liner and NYX Jumbo pencil in Gold on lower lash line.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Very pretty *VJ*!  I love your earrings on you!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. DH bought them for me. I had bought a pair that was lost in the mail so he suprised me with them a few weeks ago.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love this thread (although I haven't really posted here)! 

*lovemysavior* - Love your looks... I use gold shadows (have about 29382938 of them) all the time... you wear the colors beautifully!

*VanessaJean* - You look great... and I see no puffyness! 
*
TygerKitty* - I love red lips... very glam... I'd say you did a fabulous job!


----------



## krazydaisy

pretty FOTDS!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I was so excited to wear falsies for the first time ever on Saturday!  This was a going out look (an early bday outing for me).  

Eyes: UDPP, Benefit ruby-doo (a very pretty loose shimmer shadow - kinda taupey purpley grey), MAC top knot in the outer v and dragged lightly into the crease, Shu ME black to fill in the negative space where the lashes end (my eyes teared so badly I couldn't let 'em go all the way to the inner corner), MAC seedy pearl to highlight, Shu crystal (black diamond-esque) falsies and no mascara, obviously! 





Lips: MAC plum dandy topped with a lil dazzleglass in money, honey.


----------



## lovemysavior

fieryfashionist said:


> I was so excited to wear falsies for the first time ever on Saturday! This was a going out look (an early bday outing for me).
> 
> Eyes: UDPP, Benefit ruby-doo (a very pretty loose shimmer shadow - kinda taupey purpley grey), MAC top knot in the outer v and dragged lightly into the crease, Shu ME black to fill in the negative space where the lashes end (my eyes teared so badly I couldn't let 'em go all the way to the inner corner), MAC seedy pearl to highlight, Shu crystal (black diamond-esque) falsies and no mascara, obviously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips: MAC plum dandy topped with a lil dazzleglass in money, honey.


 
Very nice.  I especially love the lip color.  I have Plum Dandy and didn't even think about putting a gloss like that over it.  I'm going to have to try that.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Here's mine from today using my UD BOD II. Used Half Baked on the lid, Baked in outer V and Sell-out as a highlight/inner eye. 24/7 pencil in Zero as liner and NYX Jumbo pencil in Gold on lower lash line.


 
Love golds!  Also really liking your haircut.  I've been thinking about cutting an A line cut too, but I'm scared to part with my long locks:s


----------



## VanessaJean

*LMS* I had really long hair too and I was scared but I love my cut. I am planning to grow my hair out long again. I miss being able to have a ponytail or an up do!

Did another BOS II look today but forgot to take pics... Loving that palette though.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'd post a pic, but had another face red-allergic reaction to my acne pads.. so I'll be going back to the derm pissed as h3LL!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

nomnomnom


----------



## lambiepie

I have lots of pics for you all today...

This is one of my alice in wonderland inspired eyes (uploading the others now)...


----------



## lambiepie

Here is an odd one I did a while back... couldn't get a good pic of it, but in person the colors were very nice!





Excuse my tired eyes. In person this was very vibrant.





And here is a couple of my SIL and my sis.


----------



## lovemysavior

Another knockout look Lambie....Gosh you blend your colors so well...(*cough*...coveting)


----------



## Pursegrrl

I discovered a really cool eye combo that's a nice change from my usual corporate smokey stuff with MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight:

MAC paint pot in Cash Flow [not sure if this is around any longer but it's a nice shimmery muted gold]
Stila e/s in Diamond Lil padded on lids and into the crease.  This is GREAT over the Cash Flow color, BTW!
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance for inner corners and upper edge blending.  This is one of the Starflash finish shadows so I don't  know if it's still around either but it's a nice beige-y/peachy color that goes well with the Stila!

I then used the Penultimate Rapidblack (MAC) liquid liner on the upper lashline, MAC liner in Smolder on the lower lashline and finished it off with YSL Faux Cils mascara.

Very eclectic product mix but it turned out great!  Sorry about no pics...I'm back home late from playing hockey and a little sweaty, LOL.

XXXOO PG


----------



## lambiepie

LMS, thank you so much!!

 I also admire your looks that you post. I love the colors you put together. Plus you're beautiful!


----------



## VanessaJean

*lambie* wow! Gorgeous! What did you use for those?


----------



## lovemysavior

MsWestchesterNY said:


> nomnomnom


 
Hi there....love the colors on your eyes and lips.  What colors are you using?


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> another knockout look lambie....gosh you blend your colors so well...(*cough*...coveting)


 
+1 !!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I am wearing all MAC.  Ricepaper e/s as over lower part of eye lid and under brow for highlight, Soft Brown e/s on crease, then Handwritten e/s a over the crease as well to blend in with Soft Brown.  On my cheeks, I'm wearing this baked bronzer that I absolutely love.  I bought this at Sally's because I had been on the hunt for a very light bronzer/blush to put on my cheeks.  It is called Femme Couture Mineral Effects Baked Bronzer and the color is Summer Kiss.  I have light skin so finding something that just gives me a glow was hard, being that most bronzers are too dark.  This has a beautiful shimmer and I love it to pieces.


----------



## nwhite

Wow, lambie - Those looks awesome!  You're very creative!  Love them!


----------



## lambiepie

PG, nwhite, VJ, thank you ladies! 

VJ, on the first look I used...
TFSI (always!)
NYX jumbo pencil in milk
Chrome Yellow (mac)
Clarity (mac)
MUFE 92
Vanilla (mac)
Red Brick (mac)
Loreal lineur intense in blackest black
UD 24/7 liner in zero
Max factor volume couture mascara in blackest black


Second look I will have to look up. I'm pretty sure it was all from the AIW palette though.

Third look...
TFSI
Red brick (mac)
All that glitters (mac)
Vanilla (mac)
Loreal lineur intense in blackest black
UD 24/7 liner in zero
Max factor volume couture mascara in blackest black

And I can't remember what I used for my sis and SIL at the moment... it was all mac though i'm sure! lol.

HTH!


----------



## Needanotherbag

lovemysavior said:


> Today I am wearing all MAC.  Ricepaper e/s as over lower part of eye lid and under brow for highlight, Soft Brown e/s on crease, then Handwritten e/s a over the crease as well to blend in with Soft Brown.  On my cheeks, I'm wearing this baked bronzer that I absolutely love.  I bought this at Sally's because I had been on the hunt for a very light bronzer/blush to put on my cheeks.  It is called Femme Couture Mineral Effects Baked Bronzer and the color is Summer Kiss.  I have light skin so finding something that just gives me a glow was hard, being that most bronzers are too dark.  This has a beautiful shimmer and I love it to pieces.



This sounds so pretty!


----------



## lovemysavior

Needanotherbag said:


> This sounds so pretty!


 
Thanks *NAB.  *Honestly it is a very nice look.  I wish my camera would capture true colors and I could share them with you guys.  The bronzer works great for my skin tone.  It doesn't look orangey at all.  It gives such a beautiful glow and I can't complain on how cheap it was either


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *lambie*! My AIW palette should be here soon so I would love to see more looks from that!


----------



## lambiepie

^ I will do some looks actually using that palette next. I used it once, but I honestly felt like the colors creased on me before their time. I will give it another go though. The colors are gorgeous! Can't wait to see some looks from you VJ when you get your palette also!


----------



## VanessaJean

For sure *lambie*. I can't wait to get it! I will be posting lots of looks.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I actually have a pic after about 40980982 years, LOL!

this is the combo of MAC paint pot in Cash Flow, Stila Diamond Lil e/s on lids and crease and MAC Grand Entrance e/s on upper edge and highlight.

Penultimate liquid liner on upper lashline and Lancome Hypnose mascara.

I used EL Double Wear foundation and MAC Blush in Tenderling.


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty* lori*! I love greens. I did a green look the other day.


----------



## angellisa

i love everyone's makeup looks! so pretty!

today i did something i *never* do-- i used purples! i read that purples are good for green eyes so i thought i'd give them a try.   I used two colors from the ud alice in wonderland set. 


benefit stay, don't stray primer
urban decay-mushroom eyeshadow (pewter color)
urban decay queen eyeshadow (plum/purpleish color)
urban decay zero 24/7 liner
fresh firebird black mascara


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Beautiful! I am going to try this when my palette comes!


----------



## yeliab

*Pursegrrl*, Very Nice!!   

*Angel*, the purples looks Fantastic!!


----------



## TygerKitty

oh man angellisa, your green eyes are sooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Here are some more of my Alice in wonderland "inspired" looks.... I call this one "Wonderland"

With this one I was really trying to get a dark, but colorful look going. Like in the new movie, it's full of colors, but it's still very dark. I also tried to give my shadow a "drippy" sort of spilling over look. From the crease color onto the lid color...













Oh and please excuse my falsies here.. I was in a hurry (this was the day we saw AIW) and they kinda got applied messy. So did my eyeliner. oopsie. =p


----------



## lambiepie

PG, I really love those colors on you! I may have to track me down some of that cash flow! Love it!

angellisa, you have gorgeous eyes! I love those purples on you!


----------



## lambiepie

And here is todays...












I really couldn't get the colors to show up just right! I need to start taking these in natural daylight! It looks like I'm wearing all blues but my outer color is actually MUFE #92. Yeah. Bright ass purple! lol.

Here is one of the side angle, you get a better idea of the color.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous *lambie*!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dang, you GO, lambie!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> PG, I really love those colors on you! *I may have to track me down some of that cash flow!* Love it!
> 
> angellisa, you have gorgeous eyes! I love those purples on you!


 
Cash Flow is a really fun paint pot because it's a shimmery gold (but not too yellow which is good for me) and has some greenish undertones.  And MAC and the Stila e/s get along great!   I got Cash Flow at a 2008 RAOK so I am not sure where it can be tracked down but I love it as an alternate to Painterly or Bare Study!

Gosh I was just looking at my pic again and I think there is some sadness in it.  I had just gottten a phone call about a half hour prior that I didn't get a job I had interviewed for when I thought the interview had gone so well .  Oh well, not meant to be!

XXXOO PG


----------



## luvbags3

Awesome Lambie!

Sorry I haven't been around just started to make youtube videos, it takes alot of time =(

I will take pictures to add on here.


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you ladies 

PG, I really like that PP and I'm def going to have to do some investigating. Thanks love! And p.s... your pic looked fab! No sadness peeking through. Sorry you didn't get the job. I'm sure a better one is out there for you though! Don't worry! 

Luvbags, I'm about to watch your video! Can't wait! I'm also heading into the youtube tutorial land! I have a couple of videos but I have to edit them, It takes time to do them! Geeeez! lol.


----------



## girlygirl3

lambiepie, thanks for posting about luvbags' video!

Lambpie - I love your looks!
Luvbags - I love your youtube videos!  Actually, I just viewed the latest one but you convinced me I should get Birds & Berries e/s!  Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> *PG, I really like that PP and I'm def going to have to do some investigating. Thanks love! And p.s... your pic looked fab! No sadness peeking through. Sorry you didn't get the job. I'm sure a better one is out there for you though! Don't worry!*
> 
> Luvbags, I'm about to watch your video! Can't wait! I'm also heading into the youtube tutorial land! I have a couple of videos but I have to edit them, It takes time to do them! Geeeez! lol.


 
Oh lambie you are SUCH a sweetheart :kiss:  thanks for your kind words and good wishes!!  When I get back to work I will have the cashola again to splurge on more fun makeup! 

I google'd Cash Flow and turns out it was part of Fafi and it's out on *bay...feel free to PM me and I can ask my RAOK buddy too where she found it .


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today.  Using all MAC.  Spiritualize pigment, Texture e/s on crease to upper lid, Sketch e/s on crease to create depth.  Summer Rose blush and Fashion Scoop l/g mixed with Kumquat l/g.


----------



## VanessaJean

*LMS* love the green!


----------



## i<3handbags

LMS you look great, and your lips look amazing!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my St. Patrick's Day look.....


----------



## lambiepie

^ Very pretty LMS! What greens are you using there? I was thinking maybe some humid was in there....?


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow *LMS*!!! I forgot to do green today.


----------



## VanessaJean

Here is my first FOTD with my Alice in Wonderland palette! I was on my way to work so disregard my uniform....


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> ^ Very pretty LMS! What greens are you using there? I was thinking maybe some humid was in there....?


 
Thanks *Lambie*!  You are very correct.  There is some Humid in there.  I first used MUFE's Aqua Black cream shadow over UDPP.  Then I used Golden Olive pigment on inner eye to middle.  I used Humid from outer eye to meet in the middle with the pigment.  Then I just added a touch of Carbon to the outer V corner.  I used Vanilla pigment as a highlight.


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Here is my first FOTD with my Alice in Wonderland palette! I was on my way to work so disregard my uniform....


 

Very nice *VJ*.  I was just thinking on how I don't own a nice soft purple like that.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks *Lambie*! You are very correct. There is some Humid in there. I first used MUFE's Aqua Black cream shadow over UDPP. Then I used Golden Olive pigment on inner eye to middle. I used Humid from outer eye to meet in the middle with the pigment. Then I just added a touch of Carbon to the outer V corner. I used Vanilla pigment as a highlight.


 
BEAUTIFUL greens on our BEAUTIFUL LMS!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I did a black, smeary EOTD for a game last night.  A few of you might know I play (ice) hockey, co-ed year 'round and it rocks!  LOL that I always put on a little makeup before I skate:

MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and HD loose powder.  I'm just about out of the LL and big bummer this is discontinued

MAC greasepaint stick, thick on upper lashline
UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
Artistry mascara, upper lashes.  Artistry is Amway's makeup brand and I do like this mascara!

Bonne Bell lipsmacker, bubble gum.  No lipstick when I skate and I've been using BB since I was about 12, LOL!

After the game my liners were all smeared up a bit so I looked pretty badass I guess, heh.  That was the idea!


----------



## lambiepie

VJ, very pretty! Love that purple on you!

LMS, I thought so! lol. I really like seeing those greens on you. So pretty. Thanks for the list of colors you used!

PG, That sounds like hottness! A nice smeary smokey eye! Yum! lol.


----------



## Rubyz

*sigh* I've been in a makeup funk for a year and a half now xD
What looks do you ladies go for when you want to get out of it?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hard to see, but used Temptu 2nd from lightest foundation application, then old Avon dark green eye liner, smudged it, then used dual tip Wet and Wild (old) green eye shadow pencil in matte green and shimmer green which are hard to see in the pic, but it's on there!  That's my horrible 5-10 min pre-Paddy's makeup job!


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today.  I'm using Ricepaper e/s all over lid and UD Smog e/s on crease.  On my lips I have MAC's Pink Nouveau l/s and Fashion Scoop l/g over it.


----------



## TygerKitty

SOOOOOO lovely bunny!  For all you complain about your skin... it looks wonderful in the pic!!  Have you found something that's been helping?  I like the green eyelids too!

Lovemy - beautiful!!!  Your lips are so plump!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the lips* LMS*!!! Wow! Makes me want some lippies...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yeah, Lambie, I am probably going to take more time before our next game to do more charcoal greys/blacks with e/s for a smeary, smokey eye...after all it's playoffs time, LOL!  I can't (thankfully, LOL) grow a playoff beard like my male teammates do so for me it's War paintttttt!


----------



## Pursegrrl

bunny, love the greens with the glitter/shimmer!  And your nails look awesome!  

LMS...knockin' 'em dead as always!


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> I did a black, smeary EOTD for a game last night. A few of you might know I play (ice) hockey, co-ed year 'round and it rocks! LOL that I always put on a little makeup before I skate:
> 
> MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and HD loose powder. I'm just about out of the LL and big bummer this is discontinued
> 
> MAC greasepaint stick, thick on upper lashline
> UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
> Artistry mascara, upper lashes. Artistry is Amway's makeup brand and I do like this mascara!
> 
> Bonne Bell lipsmacker, bubble gum. No lipstick when I skate and I've been using BB since I was about 12, LOL!
> 
> After the game my liners were all smeared up a bit so I looked pretty badass I guess, heh. That was the idea!


 
I bet it looked cool.  You were rockin that liner "a la Joan Jett" huh?


----------



## lovemysavior

bunnymasseuse said:


> Hard to see, but used Temptu 2nd from lightest foundation application, then old Avon dark green eye liner, smudged it, then used dual tip Wet and Wild (old) green eye shadow pencil in matte green and shimmer green which are hard to see in the pic, but it's on there! That's my horrible 5-10 min pre-Paddy's makeup job!


 
Nice greens Bunny....and yeah, good to see your skin back to normal.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

TygerKitty said:


> SOOOOOO lovely bunny!  For all you complain about your skin... it looks wonderful in the pic!!  Have you found something that's been helping?  I like the green eyelids too!


I was actually concerned, I know you can use eye shadow that's green which can overpower you and if you have green eyes isn't always becoming, but for a quick WTF type of attempt, it came out well!

NO, actually my skin isn't well at all, but a few rounds of the Temptu airbrushing helps cover it.. and it's not a macro close up photo either.  My doc is thinking that if the pads I've been using for the medicine from the Derm have sulfa in it, that could be why (i'm very allergic to anything Sulfa).


Pursegrrl said:


> bunny, love the greens with the glitter/shimmer!  And your nails look awesome!


Thanks!  I really didn't realize how shimmery the one eye shadow pencil was until this photo!


lovemysavior said:


> Nice greens Bunny....and yeah, good to see your skin back to normal.


Thanks, it's a work in progress.


----------



## nwhite

_Bunny_ - so green and festive...love it!  Your skin looks great there!

_LMS_ - Sexy!    Great look - soft eyes and gorgeous lips!  
BTW, I LOOOOVE your necklace!  I've been looking for something exactly like that.  Did you get it recently?  If so, where???  Sorry if I'm being noisy but can't find one anywhere  
I would love to have the one Kim Kardashian wears....


----------



## nwhite

Rubyz said:


> *sigh* I've been in a makeup funk for a year and a half now xD
> What looks do you ladies go for when you want to get out of it?


 
You should check this thread often.  You get some great ideas and inspiration here!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rubyz said:


> *sigh* I've been in a makeup funk for a year and a half now xD
> What looks do you ladies go for when you want to get out of it?


 
I agree with the other response to check this thread often...so much inspiration!  

What kind of makeup (colors, brands) have you used in the past?


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> _Bunny_ - so green and festive...love it! Your skin looks great there!
> 
> _LMS_ - Sexy!  Great look - soft eyes and gorgeous lips!
> BTW, I LOOOOVE your necklace! I've been looking for something exactly like that. Did you get it recently? If so, where??? Sorry if I'm being noisy but can't find one anywhere
> I would love to have the one Kim Kardashian wears....


 
Awww, thanks doll.  As a matter of fact, I did just pick this necklace up at a Claire's store in an outlet mall this past Saturday.  And no, you're not being nosey, I mean isn't that what this forum is about anyway


----------



## Rubyz

Pursegrrl said:


> I agree with the other response to check this thread often...so much inspiration!
> 
> What kind of makeup (colors, brands) have you used in the past?



I use MAC predominantly, Ben Nye, Urban Decay, Stila and misc other brands. 
My go to colors are greens, but I always do greens so I really want to branch out. But my creative juices have run out after obsessing over makeup for 3 years. xD

I go through phases of obsession...[currently, it's Louis Vuitton ]

It's just sucky, because if I don't feel like doing makeup, then no matter what I do it ends up looking really bad. But I WANT to do makeup, is the thing. xD


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rubyz said:


> I use MAC predominantly, Ben Nye, Urban Decay, Stila and misc other brands.
> My go to colors are greens, but I always do greens so I really want to branch out. But my creative juices have run out after obsessing over makeup for 3 years. xD
> 
> I go through phases of obsession...[currently, it's Louis Vuitton ]
> 
> It's just sucky, because if I don't feel like doing makeup, then no matter what I do it ends up looking really bad. But I WANT to do makeup, is the thing. xD


 
Sounds like you've got a great makeup collection!

You could always have someone do your makeup to give you some more ideas or go to a counter and tell the SA what you like and have her suggest some new things to sample or new ideas on using what you already have?  Or check out youtube tuts - I get SUPER inspired watching them 

It's OK to have phases I've found...I have had that happen before - same with bags too, where I love something then I get sick of it and have to give it a rest and come back to it later.

XXXOO PG


----------



## nwhite

Thanks LMS!  I forgot about Claire's!  We have one at our outlet too.  I'll probably go check it out


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Rubyz said:


> *sigh* I've been in a makeup funk for a year and a half now xD
> What looks do you ladies go for when you want to get out of it?



I go on makeup forums for inspiration!!!


----------



## Rubyz

Pursegrrl said:


> Sounds like you've got a great makeup collection!
> 
> You could always have someone do your makeup to give you some more ideas or go to a counter and tell the SA what you like and have her suggest some new things to sample or new ideas on using what you already have?  Or check out youtube tuts - I get SUPER inspired watching them
> 
> It's OK to have phases I've found...I have had that happen before - same with bags too, where I love something then I get sick of it and have to give it a rest and come back to it later.
> 
> XXXOO PG



I HATE it when people touch my face xD.
It's already disgusting...other germies would make it worse. 

I guess I should start watching youtube videos again...maybe it'll kickstart my interest in make-up?

I find it funny though, recently, whenever I want to do makeup...I get lazy and decide I'd rather be on this forum than play with makeup! xDD


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rubyz said:


> I HATE it when people touch my face xD.
> It's already disgusting...other germies would make it worse.
> 
> I guess I should start watching youtube videos again...maybe it'll kickstart my interest in make-up?
> 
> I find it funny though, recently, whenever I want to do makeup...I get lazy and decide I'd rather be on this forum than play with makeup! xDD


 
Yeah, give the Youtube videos another try - there's even a thread in here somewhere listing everyone's favorites 

OK FOTD today for a girls day (tea, cookies, and lots of laughing):

Smashbox primer
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation
MUFE HD loose powder

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe
MAC e/s in Vellum, innner corners and highlighter
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC GlimmerGlass in Bling Black - gosh this is almost empty - I love it so much!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I need to start posting again. I always lurk, but never post anymore! I guess I've been pretty lazy when it comes to my eye makeup, so that could be the reason I havent posted lol!

Everyone is really looking so great! I always admire everyone in this thread, your sense of makeup "style" is great lol!


----------



## thavasa

Love this thread... I get many ideas from it!!


----------



## jroos

mac Shroom eyeshadow ysl faux lash mascara nyx dolly lipliner mac lady gaga lipstick mac culture clash lipgloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ stunning, jroos!!


----------



## suzie_hun

*Jroos*, are these your natural lashes? I'm so so soo jelaous!  You're beautiful too!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow *jroos*! You are hot!


----------



## jroos

Pursegrrl-Thank you very much!!

suzie_hun-Thank you very much! They are my naturual lashes, but the ysl mascara is fantastic! I also believe it's the way you apply it!

VanessJean-Thank you very much! 

You are all so sweet! xoxo


----------



## VanessaJean

I have been doing a lot of looks with the Alice palette lately but have been too lazy to take pics. I am going out tonight (DH's CD release) so I will post a look from tonight!


----------



## lambiepie

Jroos, so pretty, gaga looks good on you! Loving that platinum hair also!


----------



## Pursegrrl

smashbox primer
EL Double Wear foundation
MUFE HD loose powder

Stila contouring kit
MAC MIneralize blush in Daft Pink

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in sumptuous olive...oh boy my 1st time using it and it's a tad too yellow for me so I toned it down with a little...
MAC Smoke & Diamonds on outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance and Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight
MAC penultimate liner, upper lashline
YSL Faux Cils mascara.  Now in the wastebasket - it's all done and dried up LOL

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed


----------



## VanessaJean

I bought Grand Entrance from eBay with the money my Dad gave me... Haha. How do you like it* Lori*? Any pics? I will be posting my FOTN soon.


----------



## jroos

Thanks lambiepie! You're so sweet!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC mineralize cream foundation NC20
NARS Orgasm blush
Bare Escentuals eyeshadow in Vanilla Sugar & Java
Anastasia brow powder in brunette
Lash blast
MAC lipstick in Viva Glam V
Smashbox cream liner in Caviar


----------



## VanessaJean

My FOTD last night- Mac Young Punk over NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean
DiorShow Iconic Mascara
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero and the purple one (can't remember the name)
White Rabbit from the UD Alice palette as highlight and on inner tear ducts.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Purple is really your color *VJ* - looks awesome on you!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!


----------



## lambiepie

VJ, loooooove!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Purple is really your color *VJ* - looks awesome on you!


 
+1 to that!!  GREAT look, VJ!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I busted out some purple and blue because it's been awhile!

MAC e/s in Satellite Dreams on lids and Blue Flame on outer v and crease!  Mellowed out with some Vanilla e/s on the inner corners and highlight.

LOL...not used to seeing myself in brights lately but it was fun to try!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> I bought Grand Entrance from eBay with the money my Dad gave me... Haha. How do you like it* Lori*? Any pics? I will be posting my FOTN soon.


 
Hey, VJ!  I'm not Lori  but I DO love Grand Entrance - it's a nice, peachier, warmer color to blend out everything - good alternative to my blendout staple, Unbasic White!


----------



## VanessaJean

PG I'm so sorry. Not sure why I wrote lori. I must have been posting in the CCC at the same time and was thinking of a gal over there...  I'm excited to try Grand Entrance now.

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone.


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> My FOTD last night- Mac Young Punk over NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean
> DiorShow Iconic Mascara
> UD 24/7 Liner in Zero and the purple one (can't remember the name)
> White Rabbit from the UD Alice palette as highlight and on inner tear ducts.


 
Love this *VJ*.  Love your hair cut too.  It's hard to tell that you have wavy hair like mine. I was thinking about doing an A-line cut as well.


----------



## jroos

VanessaJean- Love the way you did your eyes! You look beautiful!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> PG I'm so sorry. Not sure why I wrote lori. I must have been posting in the CCC at the same time and was thinking of a gal over there... I'm excited to try Grand Entrance now.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments everyone.


 
Oh pssht, no worries...I'm known to butt in with my opinions on makeup even if it's not directed of me!  :shame:  

Oh yeah I bet HTH you'll love Grand Entrance!!


----------



## sign_coach925T

Mac refined golden bronzer
Sephora eye penicl jumbo in 509y
chanel double in 160 sepia
mac lip pencil whirl


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it *coachboi*!! 

Thanks everyone. I love my Young Punk shadow!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. I blow dry my hair straight and flat iron it. I hardly ever wear it wavy but DH loves it when I do. Since I got the A Line cut I haven't been able to wear it wavy though. 



lovemysavior said:


> Love this *VJ*. Love your hair cut too. It's hard to tell that you have wavy hair like mine. I was thinking about doing an A-line cut as well.


----------



## VanessaJean

I really want Blue Flame. Any pics *PG*?



Pursegrrl said:


> I busted out some purple and blue because it's been awhile!
> 
> MAC e/s in Satellite Dreams on lids and Blue Flame on outer v and crease! Mellowed out with some Vanilla e/s on the inner corners and highlight.
> 
> LOL...not used to seeing myself in brights lately but it was fun to try!


----------



## Rubyz

So...I finally sat down and did some eyeshadow xD
I didn't even do my whole face because I just got out of the showers.
But I figured, if I didn't start doing makeup again soon, i'd lose all my skillz and drive for it...

Phone pictures only because I can't find my cam >_<

I used all MAC products...it's kind of an Easter look. Pale yellow and purples.


----------



## lambiepie

Rubyz, your eyes look lovely! Great job!


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty* rubyz*! Your skin is amazing!


----------



## sign_coach925T

VanessaJean said:


> Love it *coachboi*!!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I love my Young Punk shadow!


 

thanks ! i am a relative new comer to makeup. i want to do a green shadow next but looking 4 right color


----------



## lambiepie

sign_coachboi said:


> Mac refined golden bronzer
> Sephora eye penicl jumbo in 509y
> chanel double in 160 sepia
> mac lip pencil whirl
> View attachment 1060125





Looks good doll!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Verah nice, Rubyz!  Purples look great on you!


----------



## Pursegrrl

sign_coachboi said:


> thanks ! i am a relative new comer to makeup. i want to do a green shadow next but looking 4 right color


 
How fun!  Keep the pics coming - so exciting seeing what everyone comes up with!

VJ, sorry I didn't get a pic with Blue Flame   HTH it's a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Rubyz

VanessaJean said:


> So pretty* rubyz*! Your skin is amazing!


Thank you~ My skin really isn't that great...it's the wonder of phone camera blurry-ness xD.

@everyone: thanks!


----------



## sign_coach925T

i know its not the most dramatic look but here is my natural makeup look using just chanel uv essentiel spf 50 
chanel double  perfection 160 sepia 
chanel de expetionelle black
my style is very subtle


----------



## ilovetoshop2

jroos said:


> mac Shroom eyeshadow ysl faux lash mascara nyx dolly lipliner mac lady gaga lipstick mac culture clash lipgloss


 

LOVEE ur hair color.
too bad i can nver get my hair tht light  lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

sign_coachboi said:


> i know its not the most dramatic look but here is my natural makeup look using just chanel uv essentiel spf 50
> chanel double perfection 160 sepia
> chanel de expetionelle black
> my style is very subtle
> View attachment 1062345


 
Great subtle and polished style!


----------



## VanessaJean

FOTD last night. The flash washes out the colors... I used Stars and Rockets, Black Tied and Vanilla.


----------



## mytwocents

jroos said:


> mac Shroom eyeshadow ysl faux lash mascara nyx dolly lipliner mac lady gaga lipstick mac culture clash lipgloss


 

wow you look so beautiful. Your eyelashes


----------



## Pursegrrl

Easter FOTD:

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer
Estee Lauder double wear foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC Painterly paint pot
Stila e/s in Cloud (inner corners/lids) and Cassis (outer v and crease)
MAC e/s in Crystal Avalanche for inner corners and highlight - this e/s has some violet undertones so it goes well with the Stila shades!
MAC Penultimate liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose mascara

Chanel Scintellantes (sp?) in shade #116...has some pink sparkly undertones in it!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sign_coachboi said:


> i know its not the most dramatic look but here is my natural makeup look using just chanel uv essentiel spf 50
> chanel double  perfection 160 sepia
> chanel de expetionelle black
> my style is very subtle
> View attachment 1062345


Smile more, you look great


----------



## nwhite

My face for the night 






Eyes close up.  It's sooo hard to get the true color, but maybe one day I'll get it right!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

nwhite said:


> My face for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes close up.  It's sooo hard to get the true color, but maybe one day I'll get it right!



beautiful!


----------



## lambiepie

nwhite, you're so pretty


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it* nwhite*!!


----------



## nwhite

Awww, thank you* lambie * 

*VJ*- Thanks!  I wish I could get the actual colors to show up better in photos.  They always look more vibrant IRL.


----------



## VanessaJean

I have the same problem. The colors never look right...


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> My face for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes close up. It's sooo hard to get the true color, but maybe one day I'll get it right!


 

Oooh, love it. You're so pretty!  What did you use on eyes and lips?


----------



## mcb100

My fotd:
  Smashbox photo finish primer
  Lancome foundation in Ivoire 2 (C)
  Urban Decay primer potion
  Urban Decay eyeshadow in Curiouser on the lids
 Urban Decay eyeshadow in White Rabbit underneath the browbone
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in black 
Benefit Badgal Mascara in black


----------



## nwhite

lms - Thanks!

For eyes:
Vanilla on lid
Star Violet on crease
Mulch on outer V
Embark to line on top and bottom

Lips:  just A Rose Romance lipstick.  Love that color!

Cheeks:  
Shy Blush beauty powder
By Candlelight MSF

It looks more brown in the pic but it was actually purple with a hit of brown.  Next time I need to do some bright fun colors!  I haven't used my Hot Hot Hot e/s yet -- maybe I'll use it this weekend


----------



## Pursegrrl

Interview FOTD!

Smashbox primer
EL Double Wear Foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile (need another tinting here soon!)

MAC blush in The Perfect Cheek
MAC Painterly paint pot
Stila Original Smokey Eye palette
MAC eye liner in smolder
Lancome Hypnose mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC GlimmerGlass in BlingBlack


----------



## lovemysavior

Very simple face today.  No foundation.  MAC paint pot in Soft Ochre, The Balm blush in Hot Mama, MAC's Girl About Town l/s with Fashion Scoop Cremesheen over it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Let us know how the interview went lori!

I used my UD cream shadow today in Deliquent. Also some MAC piggies for highlight and blending. It turned out ok.


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> Let us know how the interview went *lori!*
> 
> I used my UD cream shadow today in Deliquent. Also some MAC piggies for highlight and blending. It turned out ok.


 
tee hee hee...VJ's callin' me Lori :kiss:

The interview went REALLY well and I had a follow up phone screen with a peer of the hiring manager just now and it also went well.  Hoping this is a go!!


----------



## VanessaJean

OMG I did it again!! What's wrong with me?? The problem is I read this thread and CCC at the same time and think about lori's posts over there... Yikes. Sorry *PG*!~


----------



## VanessaJean

Fingers crossed that you get the job!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> OMG I did it again!! What's wrong with me?? The problem is I read this thread and CCC at the same time and think about lori's posts over there... Yikes. Sorry *PG*!~


 
LOL, no worries...if it's who I'm thinking it is I take that as a compliment!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> Fingers crossed that you get the job!


 
I got the job!!!!  Back flip out of the chair, full twist and stick the landing here!! 

Woo hoooooooooooo, now I really DO need to get more FOTDs ready as I get back to work here (i start end of this month).

Thanks all for the cheers and good wishes through this!  :kiss:

XXXOO PG


----------



## VanessaJean

YYAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Congrats!!! 

That's wonderful! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> YYAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> That's wonderful! I am so happy for you!!


 
thank you, my sweetie VJ!!


----------



## VanessaJean

When do you start? What FOTD are you going to do for your first day???


----------



## nwhite

That's great news Pg!!  Congrats!


----------



## lambiepie

YAY PG!!!!!! 

Congrats sweets!


----------



## Bridget S.

Pursegrrl said:


> I got the job!!!!  Back flip out of the chair, full twist and stick the landing here!!
> 
> Woo hoooooooooooo, now I really DO need to get more FOTDs ready as I get back to work here (i start end of this month).
> 
> Thanks all for the cheers and good wishes through this!  :kiss:
> 
> XXXOO PG


That's fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!

(You should ask them to make your first pay cheque out to M.A.C!)  : )


----------



## lambiepie

^ Lol!!! So true!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> When do you start? What FOTD are you going to do for your first day???


 
Thanks, VJ!  Haven't decided yet...I don't start till the 26th.  I'm probably just going to be very neutral/basic with FOTDs at first until I get acclimated and get meeting everyone, etc.  This is a really casual environment (software & IT) where people can wear jeans & sweatshirts every day and not many dress up.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> That's fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> (You should ask them to make your first pay cheque out to M.A.C!) : )


 
LOL!!   good idea, Bridget!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today's FOTD started out a struggle, LOL...and of all times I was meeting a group of tPF'ers for lunch & shopping!  I must have gotten some e/s fallout in my eyes or maybe it was pollen outside...don't know but my eyes really watered up and were pretty much a mess by the afternoon.  Thankfully I could get things cleaned up/touched up later for a dinner party!

Smashbox oil-free primer (in the white tube)
Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation in Shell
MUFE HD loose powder
Nars bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Painterly
Urban Decay Book of Shadows vol 1:  Sidecar on the lids and Shakedown layered over that.  And a tiny touch of Roach in the crease, very light
UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC Penultimate liner, Rapidblack, upper lashline
Cover Girl lashblast Length mascara:    this did NOTHING for me - lashes just looked thin and stringy - WTF?  The "regular" lashblast in the orange tube is awesome.  I tried layering that over the Length formula but it got too clumpy.

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Glimmerglass in BlingBlack

Later when I got home I was able to clean up the eyes after all the watering up thankfully!  And I actually put some *MAC pigment in Heritage Rouge *in the crease.  Nice way to punch up the neutral, taupey shadows.  And no more watery eyes or smudging - yay!


----------



## TygerKitty

OMGGGGGG PG congrats on the job!!!!!!!  That's super fantastic news!


----------



## gre8dane

Pursegrrl said:


> I got the job!!!! Back flip out of the chair, full twist and stick the landing here!!
> 
> Woo hoooooooooooo, now I really DO need to get more FOTDs ready as I get back to work here (i start end of this month).
> 
> Thanks all for the cheers and good wishes through this! :kiss:
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
  Congrats!!   Doing the happy dance for you!


----------



## VanessaJean

Your FOTD for your first day will be awesome I'm sure* PG*! I like to keep it simple too when I am still testing out the waters.


----------



## nwhite

Wanted to try out my new pearlglide liner in Industrial.  For the shadow I used Artic Grey (inner lid), Early Morning (lid), Shale (crease) and Contrast (outer V and crease).

Lips I used A Rose Maiden l/s and layered Pretty Please l/s on top.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## lovemysavior

Congrats on your new job *PG*!  Just in time for the new MAC collection comin up.  

*NWhite*....love that look girl!


----------



## TygerKitty

nwhite said:


> Wanted to try out my new pearlglide liner in Industrial.  For the shadow I used Artic Grey (inner lid), Early Morning (lid), Shale (crease) and Contrast (outer V and crease).
> 
> Lips I used A Rose Maiden l/s and layered Pretty Please l/s on top.



love the lips and the eyes! Gorgeous!


----------



## juicyincouture

my fotd was...
n.y.c liquid eye liner in jet black for winged eyes and exaggerating my beauty mark
wetnwild pencil eye liner in white to line bottom rim..opens up my eyes
the body shop powder blush compact in 003 
m.a.c zoom lash mascara 
m.a.c lipstick in chatter box
burts bees lip conditioner in pomegranite


----------



## nwhite

Thanks ladies!  I wonder what other combos I can use with Industrial.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Hydrating primer
EL Double Wear foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC browset in beguile

MAC blush in Gingerly 
MAC paint pot in cash flow
MAC e/s in smoke & diamonds, lids & upper crease
MAC e/s in Tophat, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Grand Entrance, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquic liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Lancome Hypnose mascara


----------



## foodisevil

lambiepie said:


> And here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really couldn't get the colors to show up just right! I need to start taking these in natural daylight! It looks like I'm wearing all blues but my outer color is actually MUFE #92. Yeah. Bright ass purple! lol.
> 
> Here is one of the side angle, you get a better idea of the color.



WOW!! love it!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yeah that purple look from* lambie* is one of my favorites! I am working an evening shift tonight so I will be doing a fun look. I will post pics later.


----------



## cristalena56

i haven't done one of these in idk.. last year sometime lol

ewwww my face.. lol 









I can never get a good pic lol

The shadow i used was from the Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland Palette:
Alice, Queen, Underland, Mushroom, and White Rabbit. 
Elf Waterproof Eye Liner Pen in Black
Maybelline Colossal Mascara
Cover Girl lip gloss in Aglow
Cover Girl Tru Blend Blush in Shimmering Sands
Clinique Perfectly Real Make Up

I really need to go get an eyebrow wax.. lol though i just bought tweezers today.. i guess i could pluck them but i can never get them even...


----------



## cristalena56

angellisa said:


> I usually do darker eyeshadow, so I did a lighter color/heavy liner and mascara instead. eyeshadows are from the urban decay alice in wonderland palette- love it!
> 
> too faced- eyeshadow primer
> urban decay- drink me, eat me eyeshadow all over lid
> urban decay jabberwocy eyeshadow in lower lash line
> mac- penultimate black liquid liner
> d&g- black liner pencil in waterline
> fresh- firebird black mascara


 ooo i need to try this!!! love it!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's a FOTD from UD BOS II.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Very nice VJ! Love!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* lambie*!


----------



## nwhite

VJ - that green is gorgeous!  Love it on you!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. I did 2 colors of green but it's hard to see in the pic. I love my BOS II palette!


----------



## Pursegrrl

pretty basic today - casual lunch with my Mom...

smashbox primer (in the white tube)
MUFE HD foundation and Loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
Laura Mercier shimmer bloc in Pink Mosaic - GREAT as a very subtle blush

MAC Feline eye pencil, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe


----------



## lambiepie

Hello lovelies! It's been a little while since I have posted. So here is my eotd from saturday. 






















Please excuse my out of control brows. I had napped before I took pics. Thus laying on them. lol. Makeup held up well though! I really should have fixed brow-zillas before pics. oopsie


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous* lambie*!!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thank you VJ!


----------



## suzie_hun

Wow I really like it, Lambiepie!  what did u use?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lambie kicking it up, beautiful! I love it!


----------



## lambiepie

^^ Thank you girls! 

Suzie, I used (all MAC) Vanilla, cloudburst (it's a black with teal flecks e/s from the heatherette trio 1 palette) e/s, and blue brown pigment. Which is my absolute FAVORITE color right now!! It's amazing! Some UD liner in zero and max factor volume couture mascara.


----------



## VanessaJean

Did a light blue/green/purple look for work last night. Used my BOS II.


----------



## lambiepie

^ That bright blue looks FAB on you VJ!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Sooo pretty, they do say that turquoises will be this year's main color!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* lambie*. I got lots of compliments on it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* bunny*! It's hard to see but there's purple in my outer v and darker blue in the crease. I really love it.


----------



## lambiepie

Here is a look I did a couple of weeks ago.... sorry it's not better/closer. I will post another after I do my face today


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^^ Thank you girls!
> 
> Suzie, I used (all MAC) Vanilla, cloudburst (it's a black with teal flecks e/s from the heatherette trio 1 palette) e/s, and blue brown pigment. Which is my absolute FAVORITE color right now!! It's amazing! Some UD liner in zero and max factor volume couture mascara.


 
Niiice, Lambie!  LOVE that bluebrown pigment too...duochromes rule


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> Did a light blue/green/purple look for work last night. Used my BOS II.


 
LOVE that BOS II!!  Wow!  Is that Jinx or Flipside that you used?  Love it!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's a grey and black smokey look from last night.  UD BOS II again!


----------



## VanessaJean

Excuse how tired I look. I have been doing a lot of evening shifts.


----------



## lambiepie

VJ, PG, thank you ladies! 

PG, the duochromes rule all! I wish every shadow and piggie I had was duochrome! That would be amazing! 

VJ, you are loving you some BOS II! lol. It was made for you girl! You are rocking all those colors!

P.s... I don't think you look tired at all, you look great


----------



## VanessaJean

*PG* I used Jinx and Flipside. Love them both!


----------



## VanessaJean

Aww thanks* lambie*.


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> *PG* I used Jinx and Flipside. Love them both!


 
Sweet!  Soooo many looks with those BOS!!


----------



## lambiepie

Doing some barbie inspired looks this weekend...

Yesterday:


----------



## lambiepie

And today...


----------



## lambiepie

It was all inspired by this Barbie loves MAC promo pic...


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> And today...



gorgeous as always lambie!  how have you been?  i feel like i haven't popped in in AGES!

i decided to dig out my MAC graphic garden palette for the sephora/tokidoki launch party and here's what i came up with:






i honestly haven't found the time to wear too much makeup lately though.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous* lambie *and* jc*!


----------



## lambiepie

jc2239 said:


> gorgeous as always lambie!  how have you been?  i feel like i haven't popped in in AGES!
> 
> i decided to dig out my MAC graphic garden palette for the sephora/tokidoki launch party and here's what i came up with:
> 
> abeautyfulsentiment.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Tokidoki-Launch-EOTD-3.jpg
> 
> i honestly haven't found the time to wear too much makeup lately though.





Jen! Miss you girl! Haven't seen you in the longest! I'm good, how have you been doing?

Thanks for the compliment! Your look is lovely as always!


----------



## lambiepie

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous* lambie *and* jc*!




Thank you VJ!


----------



## jc2239

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous* lambie *and* jc*!



thank you!



lambiepie said:


> Jen! Miss you girl! Haven't seen you in the longest! I'm good, how have you been doing?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! Your look is lovely as always!



I've been good - insanely busy at work meaning I haven't been on TPF in _forever_ but I'm trying to get back into the swing of things!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well, my loves, believe it or not I am going to come up with another FOTD for a job interview tomorrow morning!  I haven't been blabbing about things too much but in short I accepted a job offer mid April with a target start date of last week of April but still as of today everything is stuck in process hell.  Enough to where I can't wait and told the firm who'd placed me at this gig that they are at risk of losing me.  Two weeks is more than enough reasonable time to wait.

meanwhile, totally randomly out of the blue I got contacted about another possible job opening, had a great phone screen with the Director and am going onsite to meet with him and others over lunch tomorrow! .  Just going to do a nice, light smokey FOTD...either Stila original smokey eye kit or something from UD BOS 1 

XXXOO PG


----------



## VanessaJean

That sucks* PG*! Why would it take so long? Anyway best of luck and I can't wait to see what you come up with for your interview FOTD!


----------



## Rubyz

I'm back with a couple of looks from today and yesterday. I'm trying to get back into the swing of makeup...diving into it head first! xD

I posted this in another makeup forum..so if you see it again...sorry! =P


----------



## nwhite

jc and lambie - y'all are so creative! Love the pinks and blues 

Rubyz - Very nice!! Awesome colors too!


----------



## devoted7

everyone has gorgeous FOTD!!! I'm _*trying*_ to do/attempt the smokey eyes look. LOL!


----------



## declaredbeauty

What I wore tonight:
Face:
Revlon PhotoReady Foundation in Caramel
MAC Beauty Powder Blush Tippy
NYX Blush in Desert Rose
Rimmel Bronzer in Sun Dance

Eyes:
MAC Aquadisiac
Loreal HIP eyeshadow in showy & reckless
MAC Blacktied
Benefit Miss Popularity
Maybelline Line stiletto
Rimmel Soft Kohl eyeliner in green
Maybelline Lash stiletto 
Loreal HIP Pigment in Restless - under my eyes


----------



## nwhite

Had my 30th Birthday party last night!  Here's my look:


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous* nwhite*! What did you use?


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous* nwhite*! What did you use?


 
Thanks!  

I used Beautiful Iris e/s on lids, Sketch e/s on outer corner , Perky e/s in crease, and Hot Hot Hot e/s on outer crease.  
Then used Loreal Hip black cream eyeliner on top lashes, perky and sketch under eyes, and then applied some false lashes


----------



## VanessaJean

Love!~ Now I want to order all of those!


----------



## lambiepie

Nwhite, soooo pretty! I love sketch! Try to use it as much as possible!


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> Had my 30th Birthday party last night! Here's my look:


 
Gorgeous!  Will try that combo next time.  And Happy Birthday to you....welcome to the 30's.  You look great by the way.


----------



## TygerKitty

nwhite that's a BEAUTIFUL look on you!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm sad.  I got up and did a FOTD with Stila original smokey eye kit plus some MAC Unbasic White on the inner corners.

I got to the client site and got sent home after two hours of waiting for the mgr to show up...who never did...who had the flu and apparently didn't notify ANYONE.

So he should be healthy and ready to get me and one other person oriented for real on Wednesday - guess I will try this FOTD again!


----------



## dee-dee

nwhite said:


> Had my 30th Birthday party last night! Here's my look:


 

This is beautiful.  You always do such a good job of choosing the right colors to put together.  And from seeing your pics every now and then I would have never guessed you were thirty.  Looking good girl


----------



## nwhite

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments!     I sure don't feel thirty!

That was really my first time wearing Hot Hot Hot.  That color looks great with purples and reddish browns!  Definitely a great summer color!


----------



## Bridget S.

nwhite, that looks amazing! Happy birthday!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, how many of y'all can say you started a new job on your birthday?  That's what happened to me, LOL!  43 and fabulous...and newly-employed! 

Chanel Le Blanc illuminating base
Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC Painterly Paint pot
I used a combo of Urban Decay Smog (GREAT e/s!!) and Sidecar on the eyelids and crease and then whooshed MAC's Grand Entrance on the inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Lancome Hypnose mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## VanessaJean

Woohoo* PG*!! Any pics??


----------



## nwhite

Bridget S. said:


> nwhite, that looks amazing! Happy birthday!



Thanks Bridget!


*PG *- Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Pursegrrl

awww, thanks for the belated b-day wishes, everyone! 

Sorry I've been so lame at pics lately :shame:

Had more fun with the UD BOS #1 today...
started with Gridlock and then layered Shakedown on top.  I used MAC's Painterly paint pot as a base.

I also used MAC's Unbasic White e/s in the inner corners and for highlight.
Then MAC's Greasepaint stick in Zinc Zone on the upper lashline and Cover Girl lashblast mascara.

I promise, I'll get some pics up again soon! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! Can't wait. Happy BDay if I didn't already say it. I have been sticking with pretty basic MAC faces for work lately. Neutral colors and all. I will try to post a nice pic sometime.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Happy belated Birthday, NWhite! artyhat:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh gosh folks, sorry I've been such a lazy bum with no pics lately...tonight my excuse is I'm home from hockey and a sweaty mess 

Chanel sheer illuminating base (blanc de Chanel - a GREAT splurge!)
Cover Girl TruBlend foundation (this one doesn't typically last well all day BUT the Chanel primer underneath fixes that, HTH!)
MUFE HD loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile

MAC mineralize blush in Daft pink
MAC greasepaint stick in Zinc Zone
YSL faux cils mascara in grey

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## kabaker

Everyone looks beautiful! I have been MIA for a while but I feel the urge to post an FOTD today so I think I might once I get up off this couch and shower.


----------



## kabaker

Here is my FOTD. My face is a little thinner cause I have lost 37 pounds since my last FOTD!


----------



## VanessaJean

Congrats on the weight loss! You look fab! Your FOTD is almost exactly what I did today too. I have been too lazy to post pics lately so I will try to soon.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kabaker said:


> Here is my FOTD. My face is a little thinner cause *I have lost 37 pounds since my last FOTD*!


 
OMG, congrats, kabaker!!!   and


----------



## kabaker

Thanks guys! I'm not going to say its been easy, but its definitely been worth it!


----------



## VanessaJean

I agree! Weight loss is soooo hard but so worth it!


----------



## nwhite

You look great kabaker!  I do notice a difference


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I love looking at this thread for inspiration  I really like to use color, but I have to be careful (I'm not as young as you gals!) Here is my FOTD:

MAC Shadows - Retro-Speck, Lucky Green, Tempting and Vanilla
Urban Decay Liner - Underground
Dior Extase Mascara
Mac Hipness Blush
Chanel Coco Rouge Lipstick La Pausa


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!


----------



## kabaker

Ok so this FOTD is unconventional... but... I once posted a pic in here of me just wearing a masque making a strange face.

Anyways, I got a new tinted moisturizer and I am AMAZED...FREAKING AMAZED. I got Korres' Watermelon Tinted Moisturizer in the lightest shade. Now I have already gone out to lunch, done my grocery shopping, AND I had to ride the city bus to get everywhere. This is after 4 hours of wear on combo/oily skin. Its still there and still covering! The only other thing I have on is Loreal Telescopic mascara.


----------



## VanessaJean

You look gorgeous!


----------



## kabaker

Just going to work today:

Face:
Korres Primer
Korres Watermelon Tinted Moisturizer in Light Sand
NARS Deep Throat Blush
MAC MSFN in Medium

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot
MAC Shadowy Lady e/s, upper and lower lash lines
L'oreal Telescopic Mascara


----------



## nwhite

^^ Love that look on you kabaker! You're making me want shadowy lady!

I also wore rubenesque PP this past weekend.  Great summer shade!


----------



## nwhite

*it'sanaddiction* - Those are great colors and compliment you very well!  I love how the green looks golden on you


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous looks everyone. I actually took some pics today and will post later.


----------



## lambiepie

Everyone is looking good! I haven't been on here in a while... Missed seeing all your beautiful faces!


----------



## kabaker

nwhite- You should get shadowy laday... such a pretty dark matte plum!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!

kabaker, love both looks! I keep reading good things about Korres' cosmetics, I think I should give the tinted moisturizer a try!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, nice pics everyone.  I haven't been on here in a while cuz I am working now and don't have time to take face shots.  Today I wore on my eyes MAC's Beautiful Iris e/s on lower lid, then filled in crease with Tempting e/s.  Lined my eyes with black eyeliner and coated lashes with L'Oreal mascara.  Sorry no pic today, but I do have some pics from other looks that I was able to capture a pic of.  Here they are:


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty! Miss your pics!


----------



## kabaker

Went for a very natural look today because I really have nowhere to go.

Face:

Korres Face Primer
Korres Watermelon Tinted Moisturizer 
MAC MSFN in Medium
NARS Blush in Deep Throat

Eyes:
MAC Pain Pot in Rubenesque
Stila Smudgepot in Brown lining upper lashes
L'oreal Telescopic Mascara

Lips:
MAC Lipglass in Nymphette


----------



## VanessaJean

Looking good! I do a similar look for work almost every day!


----------



## hyper_ballad

rainbow eyes


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous* Hyper*! Wow!


----------



## lushfashionista

Hyper that looks amazing! I wish I had that kind of skill!


----------



## hyper_ballad

Thanks!!  It's usually for work that I go all-out with the colors like that


----------



## VanessaJean

Where do you work? I love doing fun looks for my night shifts at work. I'm a pharm tech.


----------



## hyper_ballad

I work at Sephora!  I used to be a pharmacy tech awhile ago!  Weeird


----------



## VanessaJean

LOL that's too funny. If I worked at Sephora I would be broke! I work at Shoppers and it's bad enough. I spend so much money there...


----------



## nwhite

hyper_ballad - that is beautiful!  Love all the colors you used.


----------



## hyper_ballad

MAC copper pigments


----------



## Pursegrrl

Went to a BBQ last night and did a brown smokey look with UD BOS II:

Half Baked on the lids
Twice Baked on the outer V and crease
MAC liner in Smolder, upper and lower lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara
The UD e/s look GREAT over MAC's Cash Flow paint pot; the pp is a yellow-y gold with a tiny touch of green and really made the UD colors pop!


----------



## VanessaJean

PG I do that combo a lot. Half Baked and Baked look so good together. I use the NYX jumbo pencil in Gold as a primer and it makes the colors brighter and prettier!


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's some looks of mine lately.
First is UD cream shadow and MAC.


----------



## VanessaJean

More to come...


----------



## VanessaJean

More MAC and UD.


----------



## VanessaJean

UD look.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC look for stagette party.


----------



## nwhite

Very pretty VJ!  Love the lashes!  

Did you use stars n rockets for the purple look?


----------



## VanessaJean

For the first one? I used UD cream purple shadow (Deliquent maybe??) and MAC piggie from the Holiday collection. It's like a bronzy color.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love those pics, VJ!!  Niiiice lashes too!

XXXOO PG


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks guys!


----------



## MakeupDIY

jc2239 said:


> ^^ looks great to me and my eyes are _NEVER_ even!
> 
> this is from saturday - i went a little crazy playing with my MAC Graphic Garden palette:


 
REALLY Pretty! I may try to do this soon as I just got the Graphic Garden Palette


----------



## cristalena56

with the exception of the first pic(used vs beauty rush wet/dry shadows).. i used the alice in wonderland palette for the looks below 

foundation/concealer/blush/mascara/eye liner all the same  clinique perfectly real make up foundation, maybelline coverstick concealer, my blush is everyday minerals walkee talkee, incolor fabuliner in black($2 at walgreens), and maybelline colossal mascara.

1. Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Wet/Dry Shadows in Jade-a-Kissed and Espresso Lane

2. Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland Palette - White Rabbit, Vorpal, and Underland

3. Chessur, Midnight Tea Party, and Mad Hatter 

4. White Rabbit, Mushroom, and Jabberwocky

5. Mushroom, Queen, Underland, and Mad Hatter. (i also have done this with alice added as well, with white rabbit as a highlight)


forgot to take a pic today.. I used drink me eat me and queen  another look i use is drink me eat me and absolem


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous *Crista*!! I love the AIW palette and I use it all the time. I am attending a wedding today and will be using it. My dress is purple. What colors would look nice do you think?


----------



## mcb100

Lancome powder
Nars blush in Orgasm (I think I'm gonna take it off later though and replace it with Cargo bronzer in Medium)
Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour
MAC lipliner in Neutralzone
Nars eyeshadow in Galapagos 
Diorshow mascara in black (I put tons & tons of this on today.)


----------



## hyper_ballad

This is a little late, but 4th of July makeup I did for work 
Mostly Urban Decay and MAC.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Wish you were here to do my makeup!!


----------



## tweety32976

hyper_ballad said:


> This is a little late, but 4th of July makeup I did for work
> Mostly Urban Decay and MAC.


 I love your look...


----------



## TygerKitty

This is from yesterday... an orangey look just from a huge coastal scent-esque type palette





Here you can see the UD 24/7 liner I used under my bottom lashes





And this is from the day before... same palette but a purple look over top of benefit's high beam













(sorry if the pics are huge, I think I forgot to shrink some of them)


----------



## miamialli

hyper_ballad said:


> this is a little late, but 4th of july makeup i did for work
> Mostly urban decay and mac.



fun!!!


----------



## tmc089

Hey womans! Sorry I've been so ridiculously MIA in recent months...keeping busy with work and such and feeling no inspiration for makeup whatsoever  But I've been a little more creative lately and I just ordered the UD Naked Palette, so hopefully soon I'll have some eye candy for you all!


----------



## VanessaJean

I want that UD palette so bad. It's not on the Sephora site yet tho.


----------



## asamiramirez

I wore these colors today:











I like to pair these together often; it's Ell-if-I-Know and Exotic Tara by bareMinerals.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! How beautiful!


----------



## ProfNot

asamiramirez said:


> I wore these colors today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to pair these together often; it's Ell-if-I-Know and Exotic Tara by bareMinerals.



I LOVE the dark mink and shimmery teal!

GORGEOUS!


----------



## asamiramirez

Thanks, guys! I like those two shades; they blend together pretty seamlessly.


----------



## Rubyz

Damn crappy laptop cam washed out the lipstick xD.
I did a pretty simple black smokey-ish eyes with bright pink for a club night. =]


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty *Rubyz*!!


----------



## light blue

asamiramirez said:


> I wore these colors today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to pair these together often; it's Ell-if-I-Know and Exotic Tara by bareMinerals.



May I ask what mascara you use? Your lashes look so soft, if that makes sense. Gorgeous!


----------



## nwhite

Haven't posted on here in awhile, but everyone's FOTDs look great 

*TK* - I love those bright purples on you!  
*asamiramirez* - That teal color is just gorgeous!  I REALLY think I need it!


----------



## lovemysavior

Looking good everyone.  I've been MIA too since I got my new job.  Today I wore on my eyes (all MAC)Silver Ring all over lid with Plumage on the outer corner.  Then highlighted my tear duct and arch with Retrospeck.  These colors looked amazing and they blended in so well.  I should've taken a pic, but I had no time.  Sorry.  Try it though if you have these colors.  You will be very happy.


----------



## mcb100

FOTD: 
  Smashbox photo finish primer
  DiorNude foundation in Cameo 22
  Urban Decay primer potion
 Dior single eyeshadow in Gold Touch
  Urban Decay liquid eyeliner in Perversion
   Diorshow mascara in Black (I loaded this on)
    Nars lipstick in Belle De Jour 
    Nars lipgloss in Striptease
    MAC lip pencil in Neutralzone 

I was just going for a natural look, and it came out pretty nice.


----------



## hyper_ballad

Today:











a couple of days ago for Buxom event at work:


----------



## VanessaJean

Beautiful as always! I have some pics from a night out. Just need to get my lazy butt in gear...


----------



## declaredbeauty

A pop of green today. Cropped pictures because I wasn't wearing any foundation/powder.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the green on your pretty brown eyes!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Thanks!


----------



## hyper_ballad

Aww, thanks VanessaJean!


----------



## nwhite

Decided to do a brown look b/c I've been inspired by the Naked palette!  Still deciding if I should get it b/c I have sooo many browns and a whole MAC palette of neutrals!  But I probably will b/c it's gorgy!

Tonight I used a combo of MAC and LORAC snakecharmer palette

*Eyes:*

MAC
Nanogold (base)
Vanilla (highlight)
Embark to line upper and lower
Soft Brown (brow bone)
Almost Noir eyeliner
Opulash mascara
LORAC Snakecharmer palette -
A reddish brown (Crease and V) and a dark brown (V) --Not sure the color names!

*Cheeks:*
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre
Petticoat MSF

*Lips:*
Colour Me Coral l/s
Money, Honey Dazzleglass


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty! I can't wait for my Naked palette to arrive.


----------



## VanessaJean

Used UD for this look. The BOS II I think.


----------



## asamiramirez

light blue said:


> May I ask what mascara you use? Your lashes look so soft, if that makes sense. Gorgeous!



Thanks! I use Buxom Lash. (http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P228204&categoryId=B70) I hate mascaras that look clumpy and this one is great and not being clumpy.


----------



## mcb100

today:
      MAC Studiofix moisture lotion
      DiorNude Foundation in Cameo 22
      Urban Decay primer potion
      MAC eyeshadow in All That Glitters all over the lid
      MAC eyeshadow in Silverthorn applied all over the lid, over that.
      MAC eyeshadow in Star Violet blended into the crease
      Stila eyeshadow in Kitten applied in the inner corners
      Diorshow mascara in black 
      Urban Decay liquid eyeliner in Perversion
      Nars lipgloss in Striptease 
         It looks like a nice, greyish purple sort of look.


----------



## lambiepie

Hi ladies! It used to be so active over here =(!

 I miss all your beautiful faces!


----------



## VanessaJean

Me too!!


----------



## nwhite

I went to MAC yesterday to check out the Fabulous Felines collection.  I wanted to try the Palace Pedigreed quad, so I had the MA do my makeup.  I really like this quad! 

Sorry for the bad pics!  I was in my car, and it was getting dark.  Didn't know which one showed the colors better, so posted them both. 

On my lips I used Superior dazzle l/s and Docile l/g


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty! What did she use?


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh I see now! Sorry! You look great!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks!  Yeah, she used all 4 colors from Palace Pedigreed quad.  

Courtley (Light pink) on brow bone, Quite Spoiled (mid tone mauve) in crease, Palace Pedigreed (deep berry) on outer corner, and Russian Blue (deep grey) in outer V and she used it wet to line.  Also used LOTS of black liner .


----------



## lambiepie

You look gorgeous nwhite! I also bought the PP quad... have yet to use it though. I still have stuff from to the beach that I haven't used! lol. I have so much I get behind


----------



## VanessaJean

FOTD for an evening shift a couple of weeks ago. All Urban Decay. BOS II.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Wow, been a while since I've been in here!

Used:
Smashbox Cream Eye Liner Artist Pencil in Imperial (from the Artist collection)
All colors from the Smashbox Green Room Eye Shadow Quad in Blossom
(not seen) Garden Botanika Glimmer Sheer Lip Crayon (no color name notated?)
Smashbox Bionic Mascara in Black Violet
Travel Size Laura Geller Balance N Brighten Fair

Later I'll put SB Roller Gloss in Pink Sugar over my lips and Use Halo Fair on my face.


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> FOTD for an evening shift a couple of weeks ago. All Urban Decay. BOS II.




*VJ* - So pretty!  That silver shade looks awesome on you!
I can't wait until BOS III comes out!

*Bunny* - Very pretty!  Love the browns!  Your eyelashes look so long!

*Lambie* - Thank you


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nwhite said:


> *Bunny* - Very pretty!  Love the browns!  Your eyelashes look so long!


That's the prob with having to wear glasses, I could wear them all day but with almost blonde lashes it's hard to tell how long they are until pictures like these!

Thanks, I wish I could do more talented ones like yours  but I have a lot of work to do to get to that point, which is fine, I know that I'll only get better the more time I practice, and until I make it a priority I'll only be so good


----------



## lvforever1115

I have *Era* on my lid, *Patina* in the crease, and *Shroom* as my highlight.


----------



## lolitablue

lvforever1115 said:


> I have *Era* on my lid, *Patina* in the crease, and *Shroom* as my highlight.


 
Love Shroom!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> I went to MAC yesterday to check out the Fabulous Felines collection. I wanted to try the Palace Pedigreed quad, so I had the MA do my makeup. I really like this quad!
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics! I was in my car, and it was getting dark. Didn't know which one showed the colors better, so posted them both.
> 
> On my lips I used Superior dazzle l/s and Docile l/g


 Very Pretty* NWhite*.  That is such a simple and elegant look.  BTW, I love your hair color.  Do you color it (if so what color do you use) or is it natural?


----------



## BagloverBurr

Whats a FOTDS?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BagloverBurr said:


> Whats a FOTDS?


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/your-fotds-247593.html#post5255924

FOTD = Face Of The Day


----------



## i<3handbags

My mascara got a few dots along the lower  lash  line, but other than that I can't be more thrilled with this look (I was bored and decided to do an eye look).  This  is the second of three MAC pigment samples I got from my local   counter, and so far I am 2 for 3 for wanting to buy. This color is amazing.
*
Products Used:*

MAC Paint Pot in Soft Ochre (base)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin from the Naked palette (brow highlight and tear duct)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease and to blend out)
MAC Pigment in Blue Brown (all over the lid)
Stila eyeshadow in Espresso (smudged along the lower lash line, fill in brows)
Milani Liquif' Eye Pencil in Black (tightline)
L'Oréal Collagen Volume Mascara in Black (waterproof)


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Wow I love it!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> Very Pretty* NWhite*.  That is such a simple and elegant look.  BTW, I love your hair color.  Do you color it (if so what color do you use) or is it natural?



Thanks! Sorry, I just saw your post!  It's my natural hair color.  I did get lowlights put in about a year ago.  I got like a dark auburn color - a few shades darker than my natural color.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Simple everyday look:





MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation in 218
NARS Blush in Dolce Vita
Rimmel Exaggerate Waterproof Eye Definer in Noir 
Maybelline Mineral Power Concealer
Maybelline Falses Mascara
Cover Girl Exact Eyelights Mascara 
MAC Lipglass in She Loves Candy


----------



## i<3handbags

*Products used:*


 Urban Decay Primer Potion
 Kat Von D eyeshadow in Tequila (highlight, tear duct)
 Kat Von D eyeshadow in Leather (on lid and into the crease)
 Kat Von D eyeshadow in  Lucifer (layered on the lid on top of Leather, a touch on the outer corner)
 Kat Von D eyeshadow in Galeano (last layer on the lid)
 Milani Liquif' Eye pencil in black (tightlined, set with Lucifer)
 Stila Espresso to fill in my brows
 L'Oréal Collagen Volume mascara in Black (waterproof)


----------



## hautecouture15

Eyes: (all by mac)-  inner corner + highlight- next to nothing (tempting quad,frost)
                        - lid- dreammaker (starflash) and style snob (starflash)
                        - crease- tempting
                        - outer corner- dark edge (tempting quad, satin)
Cheeks- buddy up mineralized blush (too fabulous collection)
Lips- lipglass in soft wave (brunette blond redhead)


----------



## cristalena56

used my *coastal scents shimmer palette* and a *nyc milk pencil *









​


----------



## hautecouture15

All colours from the mac tempting quad, didn't use the green though!


----------



## i<3handbags

It was so difficult photographing this  look. Either the blending looked like it still had harsh lines (which it  doesn't in person), or the colors were coming out washed out. These  were the best of a bad bunch. I was going to just scrap the look for  today, but decided to just go with it. I like how it turned out. Screw  the camera. This is yet another Kat Von D Beethoven palette look.


*Products Used:*​

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (base)
Kat Von D eyeshadow in Tequila (brow highlight and tear duct highlight)
Kat Von D eyeshadow in Leather (crease)
Kat Von D eyeshadow in Speed Blue (lid)
Kat Von D eyeshadow in Lucifer (outer corner, set the liner)
Stila eyeshadow in Espresso to fill in my brows
Milani Liquif' Eye liner in Black (tighlined)
L'Oréal Collagen Volume mascara in Black (waterproof)


----------



## nwhite

Everyone's looks are really pretty!

Cristalena56 - the rainbow look is so pretty and different!

Ihandbags - your blue look is gorgeous!  I've never used KVD's eyeshadow, but that blue color is so vibrant.  Beautiful!

Hautecouture15 - nice!  I haven't heard of that quad in a while!  I've been wearing tempting a lot lately.  It's my new refound love again


----------



## nwhite

Alright Ladies!  I tried out the new UD BOS today!  I absolutely adore every color!  

Here is my green look from Urban Decay:

*From UD BOS III*
Primer Potion
Inner corner -  *Maui Wowie *(gold)
Lid - *Money* (light green)
Outer Lid - *Kush *(green)
Outer V and Crease - *Loaded* (dark turquoise)

Eyeliner - MAC Raven (dark reddish black)
Mascara - MAC Opulash and POP 
Lips - Nice Buzz l/g
Cheeks - Ripe Peach Ombre blush

With Flash:











Without Flash:


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

nwhite said:


> Alright Ladies! I tried out the new UD BOS today! I absolutely adore every color!
> 
> Here is my green look from Urban Decay:
> 
> *From UD BOS III*
> Primer Potion
> Inner corner - *Maui Wowie *(gold)
> Lid - *Money* (light green)
> Outer Lid - *Kush *(green)
> Outer V and Crease - *Loaded* (dark turquoise)
> 
> Eyeliner - MAC Raven (dark reddish black)
> Mascara - MAC Opulash and POP
> Lips - Nice Buzz l/g
> Cheeks - Ripe Peach Ombre blush
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Flash:


 
  Love it!  So beautiful!


----------



## i<3handbags

Gorgeous!! Your are making the waiting for my BOS 3 to arrive torture!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks everyone!  

I can't wait to try out more looks. So many possibilities


----------



## lolitablue

nwhite said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I can't wait to try out more looks. So many possibilities


 
Love it, love it, love it!!  Please do more!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Love that BOSIII look!


----------



## cristalena56

i made a video of my FOTD Today.. lol i was bored 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrEVw4jCdEU


----------



## i<3handbags

This is my BOS II look, since my BOS III arrives today!






















*Products Used:*​

MAC Paint Pot in Painterly across the brow bone
Wet n Wild gel liner in Eggplant on the lid for a base
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Sellout on the brow bone and tear duct
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Twice Baked in the crease
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Ecstasy on the lid
Urban Decay eyeshadow in AC/DC on the lower lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero to tightline
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Perversion to set the liner
L'Oréal Collagen Volume mascara in Black (waterproof)
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill in my Brows


----------



## sugarjaws

^ Just gorgeous!!  Just wait until you get BOS III you will be in heaven!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## babyontheway

ihanbags- the purple looks beautiful!!!! You do such a nice job-  I can practice all day and my eyeshadow never looks like that


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Great look ihandbags, very pretty, brings out your eyes for sure!


----------



## nwhite

ihandbags: Gorgeous ~ Love it!  Can't wait for you to try out the III!


----------



## Beenie

*ihandbags* you are making me think I need to go get that Beethoven Kat von D kit! All of the looks you have done have been absolutely gorgeous! I am not even sure which I like best. THEN the purples from the BoS II makes me want to find that too and I haven't even played with my III yet!

*cristalena56 *I cannot wait to get home to view your video! The rainbow look was really pretty.

*nwhite* I think that look is going to be my first from that collection. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Beenie

cristalena56 said:


> i made a video of my FOTD Today.. lol i was bored
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrEVw4jCdEU


 
I  TMNT! Such a pretty look!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are two looks I did a few days ago.  On pic number one I used MAC's Crest the Wave on the lower lid and Satin Taupe on the crease. On my lips I mixed Pink Nouveau and Rebel l/s from MAC.  On the second look, I tried to create a Peacock look so I used MAC's Humid, Plumage on the center of the eye, and Deep Truth on the outer corner.  In the crease I used Bobbi Brown's Chocolate e/s.  On my lips I have Blankety l/s.


----------



## i<3handbags

LMS, I love this what you did!! I have Humid and Deep Truth. I love the way you put them together.


----------



## lovemysavior

i<3handbags said:


> LMS, I love this what you did!! I have Humid and Deep Truth. I love the way you put them together.


 
Thanks *I .  *Of course I always have issues with taking good pics so it really looks a lot better in person.  I have gone through 3 different cameras and I buy them specifically for good close-ups and I still haven't found my HG camera to do so.


----------



## nwhite

LMS - those looks are beautiful!  Love them both!  And you do take good pics .
I do know what you mean about it looking better IRL and trying to find the right camera for close-ups.  I'm the same way, haha.  I even have to have my BF help out to get the settings right.


----------



## cristalena56

Beenie said:


> I  TMNT! Such a pretty look!



ty!!! 

oo lms pretty!! i love the first one!!!


----------



## cristalena56




----------



## VanessaJean

*LMS* those looks are stunning! My camera is messed up right now but I hope to post some looks soon.


----------



## nekonat

cristalena56 said:


>



so pretty! I love the hint of green!!!

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5426/dsc01312fu.jpg

Lips: Chanel Rouge allure Dragon with Chanel Confidentelle extrait gloss layered on top
Eyes: UDPP, MAC Brule on the outer corners, MAC Swish on the insides, Geisha Ink black eyeliner
Cheeks: MAC's VV Bite of an Apple


----------



## cristalena56

I used my coastal scents 88 shimmer palette again along with nyc milk pencil 





then i experimented once with my new book of shadows iii


----------



## cristalena56

Some Book of Shadows III Looks




Kush, Perversion, and Loaded





Suspect, Smog, and Psychedelic Sister





Snatch, Uzi, Psychedelic Sister, Radium, and Haight


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous!


----------



## i<3handbags

Gorgeous!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Did you use the NYX pencils for all of those looks?


----------



## BagloverBurr

omg i want my BOS now!!


----------



## cristalena56

VanessaJean said:


> Did you use the NYX pencils for all of those looks?



all of them i did except for the kush, loaded, and perversion one


----------



## cristalena56

thanks everyone!!

I used the nyc milk pencil


----------



## i<3handbags

Products Used:
MAC Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (highlight and tear duct area)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Toasted (lid, lower lash line)
L'Oreal Extra-Intense Liquid Pencil Liner in Emerald
L'Oreal Collagen Volume mascara in Black
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows


----------



## babyontheway

^^ Very pretty and natural!


----------



## cristalena56

I was experimenting coming up for a look for my queen of the heartbreakers costume(queen of hearts).

This is what I came up with so far(sowwy that my skin looks blah today..):









I used:

*NYC Milk Pencil

*Fantasy Makers Enchanting Body Crayon in Red

*Coastal Scents Red Shadow from the 88 Shimmer Palette

*Urban Decay Persuasion - Book of Shadows III

*Jordana In Color Fabuliner Pen in Black

*Maybelline Falsies Mascara

*MAC Tippy Blush

*Everyday Minerals Walkee Talkee Blush

*Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss (i need to figure out what color to use for this)


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Very pretty. You can really pull off red!


----------



## i<3handbags

I didn't do so well with using a pigment as a liner, but maybe next time i can get a more precise line.

Products used:
MAC Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
MAC eyeshadow in Phloof! (highlight, tear duct)
MAC Pigment in Rushmetal (lid)
Stila eyeshadow in Golightly (outer v, lower lash line)
MAC Pigment in Fuchsia (liner fail!)
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in very black or blackest black (something like that)


----------



## lovemysavior

i<3handbags said:


> I didn't do so well with using a pigment as a liner, but maybe next time i can get a more precise line.
> 
> Products used:
> MAC Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
> MAC eyeshadow in Phloof! (highlight, tear duct)
> MAC Pigment in Rushmetal (lid)
> Stila eyeshadow in Golightly (outer v, lower lash line)
> MAC Pigment in Fuchsia (liner fail!)
> Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows
> Maybelline The Falsies mascara in very black or blackest black (something like that)


 
Fantastic


----------



## cristalena56

I used UD Uzi, Persuasion, and Haight today and found it could work as a Alice Halloween look  I then tried out alice and mushroom from the aiw palette too. so 1 eye aiw and 1 eye bos iii. i highlighted my brow bone with white rabbit






i then finished the look with mac tippy blush, clinique poppy love lipstick, and maybelline falsies mascara. i first also primed my eyes with UDPP and applied my milk pencil all over the eye area.


----------



## Beenie

*ihandbags* and *cristalena56* you both do some really amazing looks. And they are both so different from each other yet I love all of them!

*cristalena*, that red look is going to be GREAT with your costume! And thanks for the comparisons with the AiW and the BoSIII since I am sad I didn't get the AiW and you're making me see I may not need it. 

*ihandbags* your eyes and your brows are so perfect and I am jealous!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks


----------



## VanessaJean

Random question but what do you gals use for sharpening your pencil liners? Mine is crappy and old. I need a new one.


----------



## Vogue7

Face:
Armani face fabric in 5
Mac MSF in deep dark 
Nars Taj Mahal blush
Dior amber diamond high lighter

Eyes:
Mac rice paper eyeshadow
Bobbi brown gel liner
Mac coffee eye pencil
No mascara- put mavala double lash treatment instead

Lips:
Mac Sea sheer


----------



## 4everglammm

cristalena56 said:


> I used UD Uzi, Persuasion, and Haight today and found it could work as a Alice Halloween look  I then tried out alice and mushroom from the aiw palette too. so 1 eye aiw and 1 eye bos iii. i highlighted my brow bone with white rabbit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then finished the look with mac tippy blush, clinique poppy love lipstick, and maybelline falsies mascara. i first also primed my eyes with UDPP and applied my milk pencil all over the eye area.​


 

Just wanted to say I love how you do your eyes. They always look so gorgeous and sexy! Great colors.


----------



## Beenie

VanessaJean said:


> Random question but what do you gals use for sharpening your pencil liners? Mine is crappy and old. I need a new one.


 
I use one I got during the semi-annual sale at Victoria's Secret.  I am not sure if they sell it anymore but it is pretty awesome since it has a sharpener for a skinny pencil and a chubby pencil so I only need one.


----------



## declaredbeauty

VanessaJean said:


> Random question but what do you gals use for sharpening your pencil liners? Mine is crappy and old. I need a new one.



I have a sharpener from Revlon and it worked great. It's getting dull so I need a new one.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks guys. I am looking at the MUFE one.


----------



## cristalena56

Beenie said:


> *ihandbags* and *cristalena56* you both do some really amazing looks. And they are both so different from each other yet I love all of them!
> 
> *cristalena*, that red look is going to be GREAT with your costume! And thanks for the comparisons with the AiW and the BoSIII since I am sad I didn't get the AiW and you're making me see I may not need it.





4everglammm said:


> Just wanted to say I love how you do your eyes. They always look so gorgeous and sexy! Great colors.



awww ty!! :shame:


----------



## cristalena56

ok keeping with the alice theme i guess lol My look today makes me think absalom but also malificent




I used NYC Milk, UD Kush, Loaded, and Rockstar.


----------



## cristalena56

ok made a cheshire look too lol













I used UD Bordello and Last Call, the purple shadow from the NARS Habanera Duo(looks exactly like rockstar but applies better IMO), a purple white diamond from a true colors collection i have, jordana fabuliner, maybelline falsies, a clinique purple blush, mary kay lip gloss in misty lilac, and maybelline hydra time lipstick in fantasy. ​


----------



## i<3handbags

Beautiful!


----------



## wanted_cordova

cristalena56 said:


> ok made a cheshire look too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used UD Bordello and Last Call, the purple shadow from the NARS Habanera Duo(looks exactly like rockstar but applies better IMO), a purple white diamond from a true colors collection i have, jordana fabuliner, maybelline falsies, a clinique purple blush, mary kay lip gloss in misty lilac, and maybelline hydra time lipstick in fantasy. ​






This is my favorite look on you by far.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Beenie

*cristalena56* you make it very hard to decide what I like best with all your fab looks!


----------



## spylove22

MAC my dark magic mineralized e/s from the disney line
pearl cream colour base
shroom and vanilla
mally mascara and eye pencil which I LOVE


----------



## i<3handbags

^^^ Very pretty! And I love your brows!











Products used:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Gosh Effect Powder in Greeny (applied wet to lid)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (tear duct, brow highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in  Smog (crease)
Make Up For Ever Aqua Eye pencil in Black (1L I think? tightlined)
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon to set the liner
Stila eyeshadow in Java for my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof formula)


----------



## declaredbeauty

^That's pretty.


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty looks gals!


----------



## i<3handbags

I didn't have Heritage Rouge pigment to recreate this look, so I layered Vainglorious over Artifact. The picture is coming off brown, but that is burgundy on there.

*Products Used:*
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Artifact Paint Pot
MAC eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow and tear duct)
MAC eyeshadow in Vainglorious (lid to crease)
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon (lid, and to set liner)
Stila Kajal liner in Onyx (tightlined)
Stila eyeshadow in Java for my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof formula)


----------



## NYCBelle

wow i really love this!



i<3handbags said:


> I didn't have Heritage Rouge pigment to recreate this look, so I layered Vainglorious over Artifact. The picture is coming off brown, but that is burgundy on there.
> 
> *Products Used:*
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> MAC Artifact Paint Pot
> MAC eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow and tear duct)
> MAC eyeshadow in Vainglorious (lid to crease)
> MAC eyeshadow in Carbon (lid, and to set liner)
> Stila Kajal liner in Onyx (tightlined)
> Stila eyeshadow in Java for my brows
> Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof formula)


----------



## i<3handbags

Thank you!


----------



## i<3handbags

*Products used:*
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Gosh Effect Powder in Satin (applied wet to the lid with MAC Fix+ Rose)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow highlight, lower lash line, and tear duct highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Smog (lower lash line just on the very outer corner)
Artdeco Long Lasting Liquid Liner in 01
MAC Carbon smudged into the lash line and to set the liner
Stila eyeshadow in Java for my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## i<3handbags

Today is Spirit Day in the US, and you wear a purple shirt to show you want the bullying homosexuals to stop. I did a purple eye look in honor of Spirit Day.
















Products used:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Wet n Wild gel liner in Eggplant (base on lid)
Sally Girl Baked eyeshadow in Dark Purple 388127 (applied wet to the lid with MAC Fix+ Rose)
Gosh Effect Powder in Fox (applied wet to crease)
MAC Phloof! (brow bone highlight, tear duct highlight)
Stila Kajal in Onyx (tightlined)
MAC Carbon to set liner, smudged on lash line, and a touch on the outer corner
Stila eyeshadow in Java for my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## ashmi99

Hi everyone!  I'm pretty new in experimenting with different makeup looks.  Here's a pretty plain one I tried today.






-Revlon ColorStay Foundation in Natural Beige
-L'Oreal True Match Concealer in Warm
-Clinique Superpowder Double Face Makeup in Matte Neutral
-Clinique Smoldering Plum Blush
-Jane Eye Zings in White Lies
-Benefit Shimmer Powder in Miss Moon (eyes)
-Benefit Brow Zings in Medium
-Mac Iridescent Powder in Silver Dusk
-Mary Kay Nourishine Lip Gloss in Coral Rose
-Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Eyeliner
-Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Roast Coffee
-Sonia Kashuk Glamour Lashes
-Max Pure Pink Circle Lenses


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Beautiful! Not plain at all. Simple and natural.


----------



## wanted_cordova

^^ Agree and your skin looks great.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone do any looks with the Naked palette by UD?


----------



## i<3handbags

*
















Products used:*


Urban Decay Primer Potion
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow and tear duct highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (to blend out and warm up the crease)
Sally Girl Baked eyeshadow in Gunmetal Grey 388131 (lid, applied wet with MAC Fix+)
MAC Carbon (outer V, smudged in the lash line, set the liner)
MAC Technakohl liner in Graphblack (tightlined) 
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)​


----------



## Beenie

*ihandbags* can you please link me to your avatar's look? I want to do that purple and cannot find it again...


----------



## i<3handbags

If I can find it! I am not sure where it is in this thread.

Found it!

And for today ...
















*Products used:*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow and tear duct highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease)
MAC eyeshadow in Time & Space (outer v, outer lower lash line)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Hustle (outer v, outer lower lash line)
Sally Girl baked eyeshadow in Sage 388121 (lid, lower lash line)
Stila eyeshadow in Java (smudged into lashes, fill brows)
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
Wet n Wild liner in White (lower waterline)


----------



## Beenie

^^ thank you, thank you! I went back a few pages and I couldn't find it. I am going out to buy the WnW liner (base) that you use a lot! Is the Sally Girl line you use from Sally Beauty?

Nice look today too.


----------



## i<3handbags

I used the search this thread tool, and luckily found it that way.

Yes, from Sally Beauty. They are by the register. They are quite small in diameter, but they are domed. I think they look misleading. There is 1.4g of product, and a MAC eyeshadow is 1.5g. These are best used wet. They are amazing little gems! When used wet they are like using MAC pigments wet. I have four of them, and hope to get some more (I think there are 12 shades total).

And they are only 99 cents each!

Can you tell I love them? lol


----------



## Beenie

^^ cool, thanks and I needed to go to Sally tonight anyways so I am going to pick up a couple.


----------



## DisCo

Love all of your EOTDs *ihandbags*!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love all your looks. So pretty.


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks! What kind of look were you wanting from the Naked palette? I use mine in combination with other shadows, but I guess I could do a Naked palette only look.

I went a little unwearably bright today. 
















Products used:

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Studio Gear Invincible Gel Cream Eye Color in Aventurine (base on moving lid)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow bone and tear duct highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Naked (crease)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Amore (crease, lower lash line)
MAC pigment in Teal (applied wet to lid, lower lash line)
MAC eyeshadow in Shadowy Lady (outer corner, lower lash line)
Milani Liquif' Eye liner in Black (tightlined)
MAC Carbon to set the liner and smudge into my lashes
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill my brows


----------



## VanessaJean

so gorgeous!

Any look from the Naked palette would be great!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*ihandbags*.....Your eye makeup is always gorgeous. I went to Sally's beauty supply today and bought 6 sally girl baked eyeshadows!! Your a bad influence


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!

And I live to enable.


----------



## nwhite

ihandbags - I love all your looks!  And your avatar


----------



## i<3handbags




----------



## nwhite

HAPPY HALLOWEEN Everyone!

I wanted to post my Halloween FOTD - then off to bed!  Pics tonight, details tomorrow


----------



## i<3handbags

^^^ Gorgeous!! What foundation do you use?


----------



## nwhite

Thanks!  I use MAC SFF in NW20.  Last night I also used Smashbox primer underneath.


----------



## i<3handbags

This was done with the Naked palette. I did use Carbon eyeshadow, but the black in Naked is glittery and I didn't want to use it near my eyeball.

Products Used:

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Wet n Wild black gel liner (as a base just on the lid)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow and tear duct highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease)
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Gunmetal (lid)
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero to tighline
MAC Carbon smudged in lash lines and to set liner
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill my brows
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks


----------



## VanessaJean

What kind of camera do you use? It takes such gorgeous pics!


----------



## Samia

i<3handbags said:


> This was done with the Naked palette. I did use Carbon eyeshadow, but the black in Naked is glittery and I didn't want to use it near my eyeball.
> 
> Products Used:
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Wet n Wild black gel liner (as a base just on the lid)
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow and tear duct highlight)
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Buck (crease)
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Gunmetal (lid)
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero to tighline
> MAC Carbon smudged in lash lines and to set liner
> Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill my brows
> Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)



This is gorgeous! you have great makeup skills!


----------



## i<3handbags

Samia said:


> This is gorgeous! you have great makeup skills!



Thanks 



VanessaJean said:


> What kind of camera do you use? It takes such gorgeous pics!



I actually don't really like my camera. It is a Canon S3 IS. I do get close to a light source to take my pictures. I have a lamp with a bright bulb, and put a piece of white muslin over it to diffuse the light.


----------



## i<3handbags

*Products used:*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Virgin (brow and tear duct highlight)
Sally Girl eyeshadow in Shadow Rose (applied wet to the crease)
Sally Girl eyeshadow in Bronze (applied wet to the lid, lower lash line)
MAC Pigment in Chocoalte (outer corner, outer lower lash line)
Stila Kajal liner in Onyx (tightlined)
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon (smudged into lash line, set the liner)
Stila eyeshadow in Java to fill my brows
Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume mascara in Black


----------



## Samia

^ very Pretty!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## BagloverBurr

ilovehandbags your looks are always amazing!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

You all are too sweet.  Thanks! I would love to see what everyone else is doing lately too! You ladies come up with some great looks.












Products used:

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Sally Girl baked eyeshadow in Pearl White (inner corner and tear duct)
Sally Girl baked eyeshadow in Silver (middle of lid, middle lower lash line)
Sally Girl baked eyeshadow in Grey/Purple (outer corner, outer lower lash line, crease)
MAC Carbon eyeshadow (deepen the outer corner, smudge into upper lash line, and set my liner)
Stila Kajal liner in Onyx (tightlined)
Wet n Wild gel liner in black (winged from upper lash line)
Stila eyeshadow in Java (fill my brows)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Vrigin (brow highlight)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Naked (to tone down Virgin)
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Love it!! Might have to copy this look


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks


----------



## Beenie

*ihandbags* I want to thank you for turning me on to the Sally Girl shadows! I got the gunmetal color and a goldish color to try them out and they really are pretty fabulous, especially like you said when wet. I am going to buy more for sure but none of the ones at my store gave a color name so when I try to recreate some of your colors I just have to assume I have the right ones.


----------



## i<3handbags

You're welcome! None of mine have the names either, but if you go to the Sally Beauty web site you can match up the names to the numbers on the bottom.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## declaredbeauty

FOTD using Wet N Wild Coloricon Greed Palette.. used the peaches and grays.


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Love it! You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## Beenie

*declaredbeauty* I second the beautiful eyes comment. Pretty look. 

I want to post some pics here but my pics of my eyes always look TERRIBLE (and I am certainly not at the level of some of you here!). Any tips for me to actually capture a decent FOTD pic?


----------



## i<3handbags

I use super macro on my camera and no flash. That means getting close to a light source without it being direct light. You can try throwing white cotton fabric over a lamp. Also, if your camera allows you can adjust the shutter speed to allow more natural light in, and even raising the ISO can make it brighter. I really don't know much, just from what I picked up Googling tips. I wish I could get my pictures better, but they are improved from what I used to do.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Thank you! 

And I'm going to try your tips next time, ihandbags


----------



## i<3handbags

I got brave and put red on my lid. At the inner corner the red looks unblended in the photo, even though it doesn't in person. *sigh*











*Products used:*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC eyeshadow in Manila Paper (brow and tear duct highlight)
Stila eyeshadow in Ray (crease)
Gosh Effect Powder in Fox (lid, and lower lash line)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Hustle (outer corner and outer lower lash line)
MAC Carbon eyeshadow smudged into upper lash line and to set the liner
Stila Kajal liner in Onyx (tightlined)
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
Stila eyeshadow in Java (fill brows)


----------



## Beenie

WOW *ihandbags* that red look is SO cool. I want to try some reds too but haven't seen any red shadows that are cheap enough to toss if I hate them. (off to google this Gosh Effect Powder in Fox)


----------



## razorkiss58

Wow I really love the red looks very very good.


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies! I was so worried about trying red, but it didn't make my eyes look tired like I worried it would.


----------



## i<3handbags

*Products used:*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Sellout (brow highlight and tear duct)
L'Oreal Extra-Intense Liquid Pencil Eyeliner in Emerald (lid as base)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Homegrown (lid, lower lash line)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in YDK (crease)
Wet n Wild palette in Fantasy Island, dark green shade (outer corner and crease)
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Perversion (outer corner, outer lower lash line, set liner)
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On pencil in Zero (tightlined, outer corner of upper lash line)
Stila eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## nwhite

Love it!! I was just thinking about doing a dark green look, and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## i<3handbags

*Products used:*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Paint Pot in Artifact
MAC eyeshadow in Vainglorious (lid, lower lash line)
MAC eyeshadow in Altered State (outer half of lid, lower lash line)
MAC eyeshadow in Phloof! (tear duct and brow highlight)
Stila eyeshadow in Java (darken the outer corner and to fill in my brows)
MAC eyeshadow in Carbon (smudged into lower and upper lash line, and as a soft liner)
Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## tmc089

Hey girls how is everyone?! Remember me?


----------



## Beenie

*ihandbags* I cannot even take your emerald look I am so jealous! WOW!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> *ihandbags* I cannot even take your emerald look I am so jealous! WOW!


I agree, her eyes always are fab!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies


----------



## nwhite

tmc089 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone?! Remember me?



Hey!  I was just thinking about you the other day .  I haven't been on as much as I should.  We need more pics on this thread for sure!


----------



## lambiepie

tmc089 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone?! Remember me?




Hey Darling!! You should post some new looks (I probably should as well, It's been a while. lol)!


----------



## tmc089

Haha well I'm done with finals so now I have more time to play! I'll have some new pics as soon as I can!


----------



## NoSnowHere

NYX shadow palette in champagne & caviar
Bite of an Apple blush by MAC
Dazzleglass cream in My Favorite Pink


----------



## tmc089

Here's my Christmas Eve look! Click to make bigger!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I decided to play with my new Chanel Quad, and this is what I did....


----------



## missgiannina

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I decided to play with my new Chanel Quad, and this is what I did....



your eyebrows are so pretty!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

^^^ Hey, thanks so much.


----------



## i<3handbags

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I decided to play with my new Chanel Quad, and this is what I did....




Gorgeous, and I love your brows!











Do not ask  me why one picture looks warm toned and one has me all cool toned. :/  It's either my camera (my guess), my camera skills (I hope not!), or  both. The top picture looks most true on my monitor. This look was  inspired by the _huge_ amount of New Year's looks that have been popping up on YouTube (xxsgtigressxx did my favorite New Year's look).  I didn't do any glitter though, since I don't have any. If I had any  false lashes I would have done some dramatic liner and thrown on some  over the top lashes. I used so many shadows for this look. It was fun!


*Products used:*


Urban Decay Primer Potion
Wet n Wild Eyeshadow in Brulee (Mixed with Pure Pearl brow bone)
Revlon ColorStay Eyeshadow in Pure Pearl (mixed with Brulee on brown bone)
Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Pearl White (applied wet to tear duct and inner third of lid)
Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Shadow Rose (applied wet to crease)
Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Dark Purple (applied wet to crease)
Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Silver (applied wet to outer two thirds on the eye, lower lash line)
Gosh Effect Powder in Bluebell (applied wet along lash line and blended up)
Stila Eyeshadow in Black Cat (applied to outer corner)
Stila Kajal Liner in Onyx (tightlined, a bit on the outer corner of the upper lash line)
MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon (set my liner, and smudged down into my lower lash line)
Stila Eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)
Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Mascara in Black
Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black on top​


----------



## tmc089

Face:
MUFE HD Foundation in 118
Bare Minerals Matte Foundation in Fair
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC Pink Swoon Blush

Eyes:
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
A shimmery eggshell color from my 120 palette
MAC Scene
MAC Print
Urban Decay Creep
MAC Vanilla e/s
Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero

Lips:
Revlon Peach Petal l/g


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous looks ladies!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

i<3handbags said:


> Gorgeous, and I love your brows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not ask  me why one picture looks warm toned and one has me all cool toned. :/  It's either my camera (my guess), my camera skills (I hope not!), or  both. The top picture looks most true on my monitor. This look was  inspired by the _huge_ amount of New Year's looks that have been popping up on YouTube (xxsgtigressxx did my favorite New Year's look).  I didn't do any glitter though, since I don't have any. If I had any  false lashes I would have done some dramatic liner and thrown on some  over the top lashes. I used so many shadows for this look. It was fun!
> 
> 
> *Products used:*
> 
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Wet n Wild Eyeshadow in Brulee (Mixed with Pure Pearl brow bone)
> Revlon ColorStay Eyeshadow in Pure Pearl (mixed with Brulee on brown bone)
> Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Pearl White (applied wet to tear duct and inner third of lid)
> Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Shadow Rose (applied wet to crease)
> Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Dark Purple (applied wet to crease)
> Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Silver (applied wet to outer two thirds on the eye, lower lash line)
> Gosh Effect Powder in Bluebell (applied wet along lash line and blended up)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Black Cat (applied to outer corner)
> Stila Kajal Liner in Onyx (tightlined, a bit on the outer corner of the upper lash line)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon (set my liner, and smudged down into my lower lash line)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)
> Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume Mascara in Black
> Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black on top​




This is gorgeous. I need to learn working better with darker colors.


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks


----------



## nikaay

i only ever do my eyes
today i have on mac's vintage selection paint pot all over the lid with all that glitters e/s over top and mac's nehru e/s smudged along the upper lash line with rimmel's lash accelerator mascara


----------



## flsurfergirl3

My NYE look:

(as much as i can remember)

Clinique foundation in Nutty mixed with Revlon Illuminator in Bronze Light
Makeup Forever green primer
MAC MSF in Soft and Gentle (highlight)
MAC Blush Harmony & Prism (contour)
MAC Blush Dame & LORAC Blush in Flaunt (blush)
Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
MAC eyeliner in Smolder
Ardell eyelashes
Bobbi Brown Charcoal shadow
L'oreal Carbon Black mascara
MAC Creme de Nude lipstick
MAC Viva Glam Gaga gloss


MAC eyeshadow in Knight Divine & Carbon


----------



## i<3handbags

^^^ Love the lips!

I went subtle 











Products used:

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Toasted (lid, lower lash line)
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Mildew (outer third of lid, lower lash line)
MAC Eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow bone, tear duct)
ArtDeco Pen Liner in Black
Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
Stila Eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows


----------



## tmc089

^That is soo pretty!


----------



## spylove22

i<3handbags said:


> ^^^ Love the lips!
> 
> I went subtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products used:
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Toasted (lid, lower lash line)
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Mildew (outer third of lid, lower lash line)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow bone, tear duct)
> ArtDeco Pen Liner in Black
> Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows


 

I love this look, so pretty!


----------



## spylove22

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I decided to play with my new Chanel Quad, and this is what I did....


 

You do have pretty brows!


----------



## TygerKitty

i<3handbags said:


> ^^^ Love the lips!
> 
> I went subtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products used:
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Toasted (lid, lower lash line)
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Mildew (outer third of lid, lower lash line)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow bone, tear duct)
> ArtDeco Pen Liner in Black
> Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows



Oh I REALLY like this look!!!  Very delicate but so gorgeous!


----------



## 4everglammm

flsurfergirl3 said:


> My NYE look:
> 
> (as much as i can remember)
> 
> Clinique foundation in Nutty mixed with Revlon Illuminator in Bronze Light
> Makeup Forever green primer
> MAC MSF in Soft and Gentle (highlight)
> MAC Blush Harmony & Prism (contour)
> MAC Blush Dame & LORAC Blush in Flaunt (blush)
> Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
> MAC eyeliner in Smolder
> Ardell eyelashes
> Bobbi Brown Charcoal shadow
> L'oreal Carbon Black mascara
> MAC Creme de Nude lipstick
> MAC Viva Glam Gaga gloss
> 
> 
> MAC eyeshadow in Knight Divine & Carbon


 

Love the look.
How did you do your blush using the MAC Blush Dame & LORAC Blush in Flaunt. Did you layer one over the other or use them in differnet areas. I Love how you did your blush.


----------



## MrsTGreen

i<3handbags said:


> ^^^ Love the lips!
> 
> I went subtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products used:
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Toasted (lid, lower lash line)
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Mildew (outer third of lid, lower lash line)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow bone, tear duct)
> ArtDeco Pen Liner in Black
> Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows



OMG!! This look is soooooo pretty. It's because of you that I started using Falsies mascara. I'm def going to copy this look. This look would look great in the spring time.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

4everglammm said:


> Love the look.
> How did you do your blush using the MAC Blush Dame & LORAC Blush in Flaunt. Did you layer one over the other or use them in differnet areas. I Love how you did your blush.



thank you so much! i did the Soft & Gentle as highlighter on the bone and underneath the contouring. The contouring I used Harmony or Prism (can't remember but they are really similar). I put Dame on the apples (i really don't have much of a prominent cheek so when i put in on the apples only it doesn't really do much for my face). I also put Dame between the contour and highlight. It didn't show up much bc my foundation is pretty dark for my skin so I put a little Flaunt over it. Flaunt is really pigmented so if you put too much it becomes really hot pink cotton candy like. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## BeatriceP

MrsTGreen said:


> OMG!! This look is soooooo pretty. It's because of you that I started using Falsies mascara. I'm def going to copy this look. This look would look great in the spring time.


 I agree!The makeup is gorgeous!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks ladies!


----------



## 4everglammm

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thank you so much! i did the Soft & Gentle as highlighter on the bone and underneath the contouring. The contouring I used Harmony or Prism (can't remember but they are really similar). I put Dame on the apples (i really don't have much of a prominent cheek so when i put in on the apples only it doesn't really do much for my face). I also put Dame between the contour and highlight. It didn't show up much bc my foundation is pretty dark for my skin so I put a little Flaunt over it. Flaunt is really pigmented so if you put too much it becomes really hot pink cotton candy like.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


 
I think it looks great on you. The look really does brings out your cheek bones! I use Prism as one of my daily blushes.Its a great color for me. The other one I use is Korres in Natural. Never thought of using Prism as a contour though. I use NYC bronzer in Sunny for contouring. Im a guy so I only want a little color over my foundation. I create a natural look...not wanting a made up look or too much color on my cheeks. I do like the Lorac Flaunt color, especially over your dark complexion. My wife likes to use highly pigmented colors. She has alot of the MAC pigments. We will have to try the Flaunt next trip to Sephora. I love the Lorac colors!

I just noticed from your name that you surf. I grew up surfing in central Florida. It's been about 5 years since I have surfed but I recently bought my kids some boards so Im really looking foward to getting back in the water this summer. You ever surf in Cocoa or Indalantic?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

4everglammm said:


> I think it looks great on you. The look really does brings out your cheek bones! I use Prism as one of my daily blushes.Its a great color for me. The other one I use is Korres in Natural. Never thought of using Prism as a contour though. I use NYC bronzer in Sunny for contouring. Im a guy so I only want a little color over my foundation. I create a natural look...not wanting a made up look or too much color on my cheeks. I do like the Lorac Flaunt color, especially over your dark complexion. My wife likes to use highly pigmented colors. She has alot of the MAC pigments. We will have to try the Flaunt next trip to Sephora. I love the Lorac colors!
> 
> I just noticed from your name that you surf. I grew up surfing in central Florida. It's been about 5 years since I have surfed but I recently bought my kids some boards so Im really looking foward to getting back in the water this summer. You ever surf in Cocoa or Indalantic?



thank you! Flaunt is gorgeous! I almost got NARS Angellika instead, but so glad I went with Flaunt. i haven't been surfing in so many years. i have so much time off with my career that it's silly that i haven't. i need to really make time for it! i am in south florida so it is flat most the time. i would love to go up coast but the water gets cold where there are good waves! nothing a wetsuit can't fix!


----------



## anechcka

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I decided to play with my new Chanel Quad, and this is what I did....



Love it!  Which Chanel Quad did you use?


----------



## nwhite

i<3handbags said:


> ^^^ Love the lips!
> 
> I went subtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products used:
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Toasted (lid, lower lash line)
> Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Mildew (outer third of lid, lower lash line)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Phloof! (brow bone, tear duct)
> ArtDeco Pen Liner in Black
> Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows



I just LOOOOVE this combo!  So unique and different from what you usually do! Gorgeous!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks! 











One of my favorite combos, pink and brown. Something about it makes me feel a bit more girly.

*Products Used:*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Gosh Effect Powder in Doll (applied wet to the lid)
Gosh Effect Powder in Mink (applied wet to outer third of lid and the crease)
Fresh Minerals Baked Eyeshadow in Love Potion (darken the outer v, crease, and applied to the lower lash line)
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Virgin (brow bone highlight)
Revlon ColorStay Eyeshadow in Pure Pearl (tear duct)
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Creep (upper lash line for liner, slightly winged out)
Maybelline The Falsies Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)
Stila Eyeshadow in Java to fill in my brows


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Very pretty!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## cristalena56

UDPP
UD Sin
UD Sidecar
UD Toasted
UD Virgin
UD Darkhorse
Jordana In Color Liquid Liner Pen
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara


----------



## skydive nikki

You all are so good at applying shadows!!!  I need help!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous look!


----------



## i<3handbags

Pretty Crista!
















*
Products Used:
*
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Lancome Eyeshadow in Modelesque (brown bone, tear duct)
Lancome Eyeshadow in Award Winning (crease, lower lash line)
MAC Pigment in Teal (applied wet to the lid)
MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon (outer corner, set liner)
Milani Liquif' Eye Pencil in Black (tightlined, smudged on lower lash line)
Stila Eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)
L'Oreal Collagen Volume Mascara in Black


----------



## leothelnss

^ pretty!!


----------



## tmc089

I tried to experiment a little today and do a wintery blue look with my 120 palette...yeah major fail. Since I don't use those colors that often I used wayy to much color and it turned out way too intense. I looked like a beat up clown on drugs. But lesson learned right? Haha, comes with the territory!


----------



## i<3handbags

That's why I experiment before I go to bed. I can wash my face for the night afterward lol.


----------



## tmc089

Lol, that's exactly what I did!! I've tried and tried to use blues but I feel like I just can't, EVER! There's a gold look I like to do that has a navy blue liner and it always looks great, I'll probably do that today.


----------



## TygerKitty

tmc089 said:


> I tried to experiment a little today and do a wintery blue look with my 120 palette...yeah major fail. Since I don't use those colors that often I used wayy to much color and it turned out way too intense. *I looked like a beat up clown on drugs*. But lesson learned right? Haha, comes with the territory!



LOL that is hilarious!  But yeah, so fun to experiment!


----------



## tmc089

Gold and navy blue look, sans drug addict beat up clown


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Gold and navy blue look, sans drug addict beat up clown



Love this. the blue is perfect on the lower lash line


----------



## TygerKitty

frostedcouture said:


> Love this. the blue is perfect on the lower lash line



that's exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## i<3handbags

tmc089 said:


> Gold and navy blue look, sans drug addict beat up clown



I love this!!! I am going to steal this look soon.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

tmc089 said:


> Gold and navy blue look, sans drug addict beat up clown


 
Love!!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks so much everyone!



i<3handbags said:


> I love this!!! I am going to steal this look soon.



If you need help, watch Kandee Johnson's Glamping vid on YT, same exact thing!


----------



## girliegirl

Going to try navy/ gold tomorrow. It's so pretty on you!


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm thinking about trying this navy look in the next few days! Did you use a kohl liner and smudge it out or is it eyeshadow?


----------



## tmc089

Eyeshadow applied with the short shader brush from MAC. The eyeshadow is from a decently old Maybelline 8-shadow palette. It's got some sparkles in it too. After I applied the shadow I smudged with my finger.

I want to see how everyone's comes out!


----------



## cristalena56

UDPP
NYX Milk Pencil
WnW Silent Treatment eye shadow Trio(only $2!!)
Elf Waterproof Liner Pen
UD 24/7 Zero Liner
Maybelline Falsies Mascara
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
Elf Studio Contour/Blush Duo


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Pretty and your lashes are sooo long!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

cristalena56 said:


> UDPP
> NYX Milk Pencil
> WnW Silent Treatment eye shadow Trio(only $2!!)
> Elf Waterproof Liner Pen
> UD 24/7 Zero Liner
> Maybelline Falsies Mascara
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
> Elf Studio Contour/Blush Duo


 
Gorgeous look! You have amazing lashes!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

cristalena56 said:


> UDPP
> NYX Milk Pencil
> WnW Silent Treatment eye shadow Trio(only $2!!)
> Elf Waterproof Liner Pen
> UD 24/7 Zero Liner
> Maybelline Falsies Mascara
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
> Elf Studio Contour/Blush Duo



Love this!!


----------



## cristalena56




----------



## ipudgybear

cristalena56 said:


>



Wow I love this! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## spylove22

cristalena56 said:


> UDPP
> NYX Milk Pencil
> WnW Silent Treatment eye shadow Trio(only $2!!)
> Elf Waterproof Liner Pen
> UD 24/7 Zero Liner
> Maybelline Falsies Mascara
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
> Elf Studio Contour/Blush Duo


 
pretty!


----------



## cristalena56

VanessaJean said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!!





declaredbeauty said:


> ^Pretty and your lashes are sooo long!





MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous look! You have amazing lashes!!!





i<3handbags said:


> Love this!!





ipudgybear said:


> Wow I love this! It looks gorgeous!





spylove22 said:


> pretty!



awwww ty!!! :shame: i really like that palette and it lasts all day!


----------



## bluejinx

cristalena56 said:


> UDPP
> NYX Milk Pencil
> WnW Silent Treatment eye shadow Trio(only $2!!)
> Elf Waterproof Liner Pen
> UD 24/7 Zero Liner
> Maybelline Falsies Mascara
> Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
> Elf Studio Contour/Blush Duo



soooo pretty!!


----------



## i<3handbags

​ 



​ ​That's it. Jesse's Girl Eye Dust in Blackstar Blue is such a phenomenal shade that everyone must own it. _Everyone_.  I am head over heels in love with this color. I am still testing out  this mascara, but as you can see it got on the skin just below my lower  lashes. It is a wet formula that takes quite awhile to set, so  accidentally getting it on my skin has been happening an annoying amount  of times. Grrr.


Also,  I wanted to know if you think I brought my crease color up too high. I  kind of feel like I did, but I am not sure. I did my shadow in a  different order than I normally do, so I ended up with my crease color  higher than normal.


*Products Used:*​


Urban Decay Primer Potion
Jesse's Girl Eye Dust in Blackstar Blue (applied wet to the lid and into the crease)
Revlon ColorStay Eyeshadow in Pure Pearl mixed with Wet n Wild Eyeshadow in Brulee (brow bone, tear duct)
MAC Pigment in Chocolate (applied wet to crease)
Stila Kajal in Onyx (tightlined)
MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon (set liner, smudged into lower and upper lash lines)
Stila Eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)
Wet n Wild Megalength Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


----------



## tmc089

I think the crease color is in a good place. Though I would consider that more of a night time look because of the darkness and drama of the color. But the crease color works as both crease and outer corner, I think it looks great.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that look!


----------



## MrsTGreen

cristalena56 said:


>


 
Another gorgeous look!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

i<3handbags said:


> That's it. Jesse's Girl Eye Dust in Blackstar Blue is such a phenomenal shade that everyone must own it. _Everyone_. I am head over heels in love with this color. I am still testing out this mascara, but as you can see it got on the skin just below my lower lashes. It is a wet formula that takes quite awhile to set, so accidentally getting it on my skin has been happening an annoying amount of times. Grrr.​
> 
> Also, I wanted to know if you think I brought my crease color up too high. I kind of feel like I did, but I am not sure. I did my shadow in a different order than I normally do, so I ended up with my crease color higher than normal.​
> 
> *Products Used:*​
> 
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> Jesse's Girl Eye Dust in Blackstar Blue (applied wet to the lid and into the crease)
> Revlon ColorStay Eyeshadow in Pure Pearl mixed with Wet n Wild Eyeshadow in Brulee (brow bone, tear duct)
> MAC Pigment in Chocolate (applied wet to crease)
> Stila Kajal in Onyx (tightlined)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Carbon (set liner, smudged into lower and upper lash lines)
> Stila Eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)
> Wet n Wild Megalength Mascara in Very Black (waterproof)


Your eye makeup always looks amazing. No worries!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks everyone.


----------



## j9g8rchic

MrsTGreen said:


> Your eye makeup always looks amazing. No worries!!



ITA!!  I peep in here all the time to see what look is next.  I wish I had the ability to do eyes like you do, *ihandbags*.  It always looks amazing.


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks.  I used to be horrible with makeup, but I watched YouTube all the time and practiced a lot. YouTube has been a god send!


----------



## tmc089

^same here!


----------



## j9g8rchic

^^  I have recently started watching some YouTube videos.  They're definitely helpful.  Maybe I'll be good/brave enough to post pics in here.  
But in the meantime, I will continue to enjoy everyone else's lovely pics!


----------



## cristalena56

UDPP
UD Smog
UD Half Baked
UD Darkhorse
UD Hustle
UD Virgin
WnW creme shadow pencil in pixie


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ That is pretty! I love golds and browns. I just did something subtle this time.











Products Used:

Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
CHANEL Quint in Ombres Perlées de Chanel (white on tear duct, pink on lid, burgundy and black in crease, lower lash line, and outer v)
Wet n Wild Gel Liner in Black (subltey winged)
Stila Major Lash Mascara in Black
Stila Eyeshadow in Java (fill in brows)


----------



## cristalena56

yesterday





Today


----------



## Couture_Girl

My bangs wouldnt behave .
oh and my chubby face -____- 





CoverFX anti acne gel & Primer
Nars Sheer Glow in Barcelona
MUFFE Mat powder duo foundation in 207 i think
TF Shadow insurance
Mac's coquette for eyebrows
MUFFE black creame shadow aqua thingy
Sephora white shimmer shadow for inner tearduct

no mascara yet, but i'm planning on putting on Lancome's L'extreme mascara.


----------



## VanessaJean

Great looks girls!


----------



## cristalena56

yeterday 




*UDPP
*Nyx Milk Jumbo Pencil
*Beauty From the Earth Lemon, Tangerine, Raspberry, and Blueberry
*Elf Waterproof Eye Liner Pen in Black
*Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Love all the pretty colors your doing!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, I haven't been on here in a while.  Great looks everyone.  So I'm now going to bombard you guys with all my last looks.  I don't remember what I was wearing, but I can tell you that all of the colors are MAC for the most part.  If you want details to a specific look, then please let me know.  Thank you guys.  Enjoy and sorry for the ginormous pics.  I don't know how to resize.


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ especially love the greens on you!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous! Do you use shadow underneath as well?


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous! Do you use shadow underneath as well?


 

Thank you. Most of the time I do put it underneath. It just seems more complete to me.


----------



## VanessaJean

What kind of brush do you use to apply it?


----------



## nwhite

LMS - So happy to see your pics! Gorgeous as always  

I really like the look you did in the ponytail pic.  Dark and mysterious


----------



## MrsTGreen

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, I haven't been on here in a while. Great looks everyone. So I'm now going to bombard you guys with all my last looks. I don't remember what I was wearing, but I can tell you that all of the colors are MAC for the most part. If you want details to a specific look, then please let me know. Thank you guys. Enjoy and sorry for the ginormous pics. I don't know how to resize.


 Gorgeous looks!! The green look is my favorite


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> What kind of brush do you use to apply it?


 I did an under the eye look today and I used my 239 from MAC.  I've used the MAC 219 as well and that works pretty good.  I think as long as the brush is more of a stiffer brush, then anything should work.  HTH.


----------



## tmc089

Missed your supermodel-esque self LMS! Wonderful looks!


----------



## lovemysavior

You ladies are too sweet.  Thank you so much for your compliments


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Love your looks!  Whats colors did you use in the last pic?


----------



## ILuvShopping

sorry if this has been mentioned before - but what brushes do you all use??


----------



## lovemysavior

skydive nikki said:


> ^^Love your looks! Whats colors did you use in the last pic?


 
Thank you.  I believe I used either Golden Olive pigment or Lucky Green on the whole lower lid and Humid on the crease.  I am 90% sure those were the colors I used since I don't have too many greens in my collection.


----------



## lovemysavior

ILuvShopping said:


> sorry if this has been mentioned before - but what brushes do you all use??


 
I usually use MAC's 239 and 217 for the most part of my eyeshadow applications.


----------



## tmc089

Hello poppets!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Hello poppets!


 
Ooooh, loves it!  BTW, gimme some of them brows it's not fair that I have to color mine in to look half that full


----------



## tmc089

Oh please. Lol my naked brows are so sparse and haggard looking! I have random baldspots and everything!


----------



## sass000

LOVE that green look!!



lovemysavior said:


> Wow, I haven't been on here in a while. Great looks everyone. So I'm now going to bombard you guys with all my last looks. I don't remember what I was wearing, but I can tell you that all of the colors are MAC for the most part. If you want details to a specific look, then please let me know. Thank you guys. Enjoy and sorry for the ginormous pics. I don't know how to resize.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hello again, here is my FOTD using the Wonder Woman Valiant palette.  As you can see by my last pic that I had posted on here, I like me some greens  I am also using MAC's Warm Soul Mineralized blush and Gaga II lipgloss.  Thank you.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^You look GORGEOUS!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## nwhite

^^  Those colors look beautiful on you!  Love that lipgloss too!

I haven't bought MAC in awhile, but now you're making me want to!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you ladies...*NWhite*, I hadn't bought MAC in a while either, but I started reading up on everyone's purchases and my eyes opened up again...haha...now I have a list of items (even from the permanent collection) that I want to get


----------



## tmc089

LMS you sucha hottie! 

I've been boring and lame lately. I dislike school bc it takes away from my precious makeup playtime!


----------



## skydive nikki

Lovemysavior, you look gorgeous! I love that palette on you!  I have it and can't get it to look anywhere as pretty as you.  How did you apply that?  I need help!


----------



## lovemysavior

skydive nikki said:


> Lovemysavior, you look gorgeous! I love that palette on you! I have it and can't get it to look anywhere as pretty as you. How did you apply that? I need help!


 

*TMC*-thank you for your ever flattering comments, Doll 

*Skydive-Thank you too for your kind words.  *
First I applied the lightest green color in the inner part of my eye near the tear duct, then applied the next darker color on the middle part of my eye up to my crease.  Finally, I took the darkest green and focused on the outer v corner of my eye.  And of course topped it off with the lightest creamy color as the highlight.  All colors were applied vertically side by side on the lid from lashline to crease and blended to avoid harsh lines.  HTH.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^thank you!   before you posted this you inspired me to wear my palette today.  I will try your tips next time I do it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MACs blanc type, parfait amour, shale & vex.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Gorgeous!!


----------



## JuneHawk

The colors don't photograph well, they look much better IRL!






Prime Time primer
Smashbox concealer
MAC Mineralize Satinfinish foundation
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Filament on the browbone and center lid
MAC Idol Eyes on the inner and outter corners of the lid
MAC Knight Divine on crease and as upper lid liner
Urban Decay 24/7 black eye liner on the outter crease and lower lid, smudged
Too Faced Sexpresso from the Naked Eye palette on the brows
Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Pink Frosting
Revlon bronzer, can't remember the shade
Too Faced Pink Flamingo or Free Love, can't remember which, on lips


----------



## JuneHawk

Ah, it was Free Love.  I'm also wearing Rimmel Glameyes Lash Flirt in kohl black.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Laura Geller Balance N Brighten in Fair
SB Green Room Eye Shadow Quad in Blossom (all used)
Garden Botanika Glimmer Sheer Lip Crayon
Clinique full potential lips in 09 Cherry Bomb
SB Creme Eye Liner Artist Pencil in Imperial
SB Bionic Mascara in Black Violet


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Laura Geller Balance N Brighten in Fair
> SB Green Room Eye Shadow Quad in Blossom (all used)
> Garden Botanika Glimmer Sheer Lip Crayon
> Clinique full potential lips in 09 Cherry Bomb
> SB Creme Eye Liner Artist Pencil in Imperial
> SB Bionic Mascara in Black Violet


PIx:
Pardon the horrible lighting, half inside light half outside light doesn't help.

Leave my eyebrows alone ;p I know they need work!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Look I should have put in here, not sure what else I used:


bunnymasseuse said:


> Naked Palette
> Used: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Toasted & Hustle


----------



## lovemysavior

This is today:  Used MAC's Dalliance all over lid and MAC's Rule on lower lash line.  NARS Laguna bronzer.  Lipstick gone with my lunch 




Yesterday: MAC's Dalliance all over lid and MAC's Steamy on lower lash line.  MAC's Warm Soul Blush and Blankety lip stick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

lovemysavior said:


> This is today: Used MAC's Dalliance all over lid and MAC's Rule on lower lash line. NARS Laguna bronzer. Lipstick gone with my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday: MAC's Dalliance all over lid and MAC's Steamy on lower lash line. MAC's Warm Soul Blush and Blankety lip stick.


 You look gorgeous!!


----------



## lovemysavior

MrsTGreen said:


> You look gorgeous!!


 
 Thank you.


----------



## nwhite

lms - very pretty and different!!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My first FOTD here. I don't know where my camera is, and I'm pretty sure the picture card thing isn't in it. So you'll have to deal with my webcam pics for now. 

Face:
Covergirl Tinted Moisturizer in 805 Fair to Light
Josie Maran Blush in Blossom

Eyes:
Stila Eve
Stila Kitten
Covergirl Lash Blast Volume in Very Black

Lips:
Nars Lipstick in Cruising


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Today:
Jouer Luminizing Tint in Pearl
Smashbox Supernatural Quad
Smashbox Soft Focus Powder eye liner in dark brown
Smashbox Photo finish Lid Primer
Smashbox lipgloss in desire
Smashbox Bionic Mascara in Black Violet





Overall:





Eyes:


----------



## cristalena56

Revlon Photoready Foundation
ELF HD Powder
Elf Fuschia Fusion Blush
Hot Topic Pink and Teal Eye Liner
Highlight color of the Wet n Wild I Love Greenie Trio
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eye Liner
Loreal Telescopic Mascara
Maybelline Lip gloss and lipstick in colors i dont remember lol


----------



## Elsie87

Wore this for a night out a few days ago:






Details are in my blog!


----------



## Elsie87

Yesterday, out for dinner and drinks:











*What I'm wearing:*

_Face_
Moisturizer: Vichy
Foundation: Nivea Extreme Resist - 02 Nude 
Concealer: Bourjois Healthy Mix - 52 Medium Radiance
Compact powder: L'Oréal Accord Parfait - D3 Golden Beige
Highlighter: Precious Powder Pearls
Bronzer for contouring: 2B Terra Compact - 03
Blush: 2B Blush Mineral - 01

_Eyes_
Base: MAC Paint Pot - Painterly 
Eyeshadows: Gosh Matt Duo Eyeshadow - 002 Melting Pale + MAC -  Humid/Greensmoke + Givenchy Prismissime Eyes - 55 Tempting Chocolate + Essence - 01 Chill Out for highlighting
Eyeliner: L'Oréal Liner resist - Brown
Kohl pencil: Dior - 597 Deep Brown
Mascara: Maybelline - Stretch & Define
Lashes: Claire's (glue from MAC)
Brows: Biguine Eyebrow pencil long lasting - 5301 Blond 

_Lips_
Lipstick: MAC Cremesheen - Innocence, beware! (Disney villain collection)
Lipgloss: MAC Dazzleglass creme - Passing fancy


----------



## i<3handbags

^^^ Stunning! I shouldn't have stayed away from this thread for so long. You ladies look gawgeous! Here are two recent looks. I am testing out the Wet n Wild I &#9829; Matte palette, and both eyeshadow looks are done with it (MAC Nubile Paint Pot as a base). So far I am really loving it!


----------



## italianlolita

Wow, I love everyone's eye looks...there should be thread on tutorials on how to create them.  I rely on youtube a lot for mine, but I am not as good.  I guess it takes practice


----------



## nwhite

ihandbags - love that look on you!  I have been on this thread in ages either!!  It's time for somes new looks ladies!  Me included


----------



## susu1978

wow, so glad I found this thread.

All you ladies look gorgeous and your make up is unique and lovely.

I am alot into make up now then I was last year, and everyday for work I try to do different looks.
I must get around to posting some


----------



## susu1978

I need to desperately do my eyebrows, but here is my neutral eye from today.

Using MAC eyeshadows woodwinked, bronze and folie. BB gel eyeliner in espresso ink


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> lms - very pretty and different!!


 Thanks NWhite...and I agree...we need to post up new looks.  I have been so lazy with my shadows and have been using mostly pink or red lips paired with eyeliner and mascara so that I at least look a little made up.


----------



## lovemysavior

susu1978 said:


> I need to desperately do my eyebrows, but here is my neutral eye from today.
> 
> Using MAC eyeshadows woodwinked, bronze and folie. BB gel eyeliner in espresso ink


 
Love your thick brows....thinking of buying products to thicken mine up


----------



## Samia

Great looks and nice blog!



Elsie87 said:


> Yesterday, out for dinner and drinks:
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this for a night out a few days ago:
> 
> Details are in my blog!
Click to expand...


----------



## susu1978

lovemysavior said:


> Love your thick brows....thinking of buying products to thicken mine up


 
thank you, I have grown them thicker for 3 months now, and now I am happy with them. Can't youi just grow them..instead of using products


----------



## Elsie87

Samia said:


> Great looks and nice blog!
> 
> 
> 
> Elsie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, out for dinner and drinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Elsie87

susu1978 said:


> I need to desperately do my eyebrows, but here is my neutral eye from today.
> 
> Using MAC eyeshadows woodwinked, bronze and folie. BB gel eyeliner in espresso ink


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Two looks I wore on a night out a while ago:


----------



## lovemysavior

susu1978 said:


> thank you, I have grown them thicker for 3 months now, and now I am happy with them. Can't youi just grow them..instead of using products


 
No, I have thin hair on my brows and they don't grow full or dark like that.  They just grow messy


----------



## lovemysavior

Elsie87 said:


> Two looks I wore on a night out a while ago:


 
You look fab and your skin and eyes are TDF!


----------



## Elsie87

lovemysavior said:


> You look fab and your skin and eyes are TDF!


 
Thank you! 

The right foundation is key! I use Nivea Extreme Resist - 02 Nude (nothing fancy as you can see, but it's a perfect match to my skintone), applied with MAC's 187 foundation brush. I'm also a big fan of false lashes for a night out.


----------



## susu1978

lovemysavior said:


> No, I have thin hair on my brows and they don't grow full or dark like that. They just grow messy


 
hmmm, well my mom always says to use brush a lil olive oil on them for thickness, I have never done it but incase you want to give it a shot


----------



## susu1978

my eyes from last night:
MAC rare find eyeshadow on lid, crease UD toasted, highlighted with MAC rice paper and MAC dark diversion eyeliner.


----------



## susu1978

Elsie87 said:


> Two looks I wore on a night out a while ago:


 

love your entire look, and yes amazing flawless look


----------



## Elsie87

susu1978 said:


> love your entire look, and yes amazing flawless look


 
Thank you! I love yours too; beautiful!


----------



## susu1978

here is my purple eye look from today using UD BOS IV hijack


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks NWhite...and I agree...we need to post up new looks.  I have been so lazy with my shadows and have been using mostly pink or red lips paired with eyeliner and mascara so that I at least look a little made up.



Me too!  I've just been doing neutrals lately...nothing special!  I need to post some pics during the holidays when I get dressed up


----------



## VanessaJean

Do any of you pale gals wear bronzer in the winter? I usually wear it in the summer but I'm not sure if it looks like too much in the winter?


----------



## BunnySlippers

Elsie87 said:


> Wore this for a night out a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details are in my blog!


 
A little late, but my, you totally look like Kate Moss in this picture. Has something to do with the look in your eyes, very pretty!


----------



## Elsie87

BunnySlippers said:


> A little late, but my, you totally look like Kate Moss in this picture. Has something to do with the look in your eyes, very pretty!


 
I'm so flattered, thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

VanessaJean said:


> Do any of you pale gals wear bronzer in the winter? I usually wear it in the summer but I'm not sure if it looks like too much in the winter?


 
I use a matte bronzer as a contouring shade, even in winter. I just adapt the amount to the colour of my skin at that time.


----------



## Elsie87

susu1978 said:


> here is my purple eye look from today using UD BOS IV hijack


 
Very pretty! I love purple eyeshadow; it suits you well!


----------



## susu1978

Elsie87 said:


> Very pretty! I love purple eyeshadow; it suits you well!


 
Thank you


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* Elsie*. I need to brush up on my contouring.


----------



## karmallory

Not a high quality pic, but I'm wearing all MAC while I was shopping.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous!


----------



## skydive nikki

Agree!  Gorgeous!


----------



## VanessaJean

Can you share which shadows you are wearing?


----------



## karmallory

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Can you share which shadows you are wearing?



Okay, here is everything that was on my face (I do not wear this much everyday, but I was bored and wanted to play hehe):
Mineralized satin finish NC44
Mineralize face+ body
Ricepaper eyeshadow (highlight)
Amber lights eyeshadow 
Espresso (in eyelid crease and on brows)
Groundwork paintpot (as eye primer)
NW35 Moisture Cover concealer 
Dark Mineralize Powder (contour)
Prrr lipglass
Shy Girl creme sheen lipstick (I wear this color almost daily, love it!)
Summerfruit lip liner
Peach twist blush
And Fluidline in Blacktrack


----------



## karmallory

skydive nikki said:
			
		

> Agree!  Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## VanessaJean

Looks great! I really want to try the Mineralize Skinfinish. Thanks for the info!


----------



## gre8dane

karmallory said:


> Okay, here is everything that was on my face (I do not wear this much everyday, but I was bored and wanted to play hehe):
> Mineralized satin finish NC44
> Mineralize face+ body
> Ricepaper eyeshadow (highlight)
> Amber lights eyeshadow
> Espresso (in eyelid crease and on brows)
> Groundwork paintpot (as eye primer)
> NW35 Moisture Cover concealer
> Dark Mineralize Powder (contour)
> Prrr lipglass
> Shy Girl creme sheen lipstick (I wear this color almost daily, love it!)
> Summerfruit lip liner
> Peach twist blush
> And Fluidline in Blacktrack


 
You look so beautiful!


----------



## karmallory

gre8dane said:
			
		

> You look so beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## i<3handbags

Went green today.  Had to blur out the background. My boys' room has great light for face shots, but boy is it a mess lol!


----------



## susu1978

Lets revive this thread 
Simple winged bb black eyeliner with bare study mac paint pot


----------



## Machick333

I need to smile in my pics!!! 

Mac studio fluid nc37
Mac high def skin finish in whisper of guilt
Blush: MAC Prim and proper 
ES/ MAC JEst and Naked lunch in inner corner
Lipstick MAC Honey Love with Subculture liner


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

it's been a while!  this was a look i did the other night for a house party. Naked 1 palette-the bronzy/golds. Too lazy to list everything I used, maybe later lol Any questions, just ask  The other pic is using Instagram filters. Kinda cool to see what it would look like with more smoke and darks.


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty! I would love to know which shadows you used if possible?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

VanessaJean said:


> Very pretty! I would love to know which shadows you used if possible?



sure! 

primed with NARS eyeshadow base
MAC Painterly paint pot
UD Virgin and Sin on lid and browbone
outer v-crease with Darkhorse, Smog, then Half-Baked
blended the crease a bit with MAC Haux and Kevyn Aucoin eyeshadow in Blush (pink)
MAC Smolder in upper and lower waterline
L'Oreal Carbon Black mascara
MAC Espresso to smudge outer corner of lash line

i tried a gold/pink look like Makeup by Tiffany D did. loved it!


----------



## VanessaJean

I have all of those shadows so I am going to try this. I love Tiffany D.


----------



## lovemysavior

I havent been here in so long but this is todays look:  L'Oreal true match foundation, Mac Electric Eel and Texture eyeshadow, Urban Decay Zero liner, Bobbie Brown shimmer block in Beach...


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, I had no idea my cell phone posted my picture this big...I'm so sorry about that...


----------



## lovemysavior

flsurfergirl3 said:


> it's been a while!  this was a look i did the other night for a house party. Naked 1 palette-the bronzy/golds. Too lazy to list everything I used, maybe later lol Any questions, just ask  The other pic is using Instagram filters. Kinda cool to see what it would look like with more smoke and darks.


 
Love this summer look.  What are you wearing on your lips?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Love this summer look.  What are you wearing on your lips?



Omg I wish I remembered! I usually mix all my nudes together. I want to say it was TooFaced lip liner, YSL Sensual Silk and NARS Turkish Delight. I prob mixed some MAC Blankety in too lol


----------



## lovemysavior

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> Omg I wish I remembered! I usually mix all my nudes together. I want to say it was TooFaced lip liner, YSL Sensual Silk and NARS Turkish Delight. I prob mixed some MAC Blankety in too lol



Lol...thats funny.  It looks fab either way!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

last night's look 












Armani Luminous Silk foundation in #7 applied with Sephora airbrush brush
NARS Casino Bronzer to contour
MAC Espresso shadow for brows with NYX brow pencil & MAC clear brow gel
Anastasia brow double sided highlighter pencil
MAC Painterly paint pot on lids, Urban Decay NAKED 1 & 2 palettes, MAC Quarry, Haux, & Carbon
MAC False Lashes mascara and L&#8217;oreal Carbon Black
Shu Umera eyelash curler
Maybelline Instant Age Rewind concealer in Medium buffed with Sephora airbrush concealer brush
MAC MSF Soft & Gentle to highlight
Blush-LORAC Flaunt & MAC Pink Cult
Finished with Urban Decay all-nighter setting spray and MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep
Lips-Too Faced Naked Dolly & NARS Turkish Delight gloss


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## karmallory

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> last night's look
> 
> Armani Luminous Silk foundation in #7 applied with Sephora airbrush brush
> NARS Casino Bronzer to contour
> MAC Espresso shadow for brows with NYX brow pencil & MAC clear brow gel
> Anastasia brow double sided highlighter pencil
> MAC Painterly paint pot on lids, Urban Decay NAKED 1 & 2 palettes, MAC Quarry, Haux, & Carbon
> MAC False Lashes mascara and L&rsquo;oreal Carbon Black
> Shu Umera eyelash curler
> Maybelline Instant Age Rewind concealer in Medium buffed with Sephora airbrush concealer brush
> MAC MSF Soft & Gentle to highlight
> Blush-LORAC Flaunt & MAC Pink Cult
> Finished with Urban Decay all-nighter setting spray and MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep
> Lips-Too Faced Naked Dolly & NARS Turkish Delight gloss



I love MAC's Espresso! Have you tried UD's other setting spray, "Dew Me"? It's my favorite of the two- especially when I wear a MSF


----------



## flsurfergirl3

karmallory said:


> I love MAC's Espresso! Have you tried UD's other setting spray, "Dew Me"? It's my favorite of the two- especially when I wear a MSF



Yes!! I have all-nighter, dew me and De-slick and I love them all!!


----------



## karmallory

This rainy, dark weather today inspired me to wear this smokey purple eye.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gorgeous!!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> last night's look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Luminous Silk foundation in #7 applied with Sephora airbrush brush
> NARS Casino Bronzer to contour
> MAC Espresso shadow for brows with NYX brow pencil & MAC clear brow gel
> Anastasia brow double sided highlighter pencil
> MAC Painterly paint pot on lids, Urban Decay NAKED 1 & 2 palettes, MAC Quarry, Haux, & Carbon
> MAC False Lashes mascara and Loreal Carbon Black
> Shu Umera eyelash curler
> Maybelline Instant Age Rewind concealer in Medium buffed with Sephora airbrush concealer brush
> MAC MSF Soft & Gentle to highlight
> Blush-LORAC Flaunt & MAC Pink Cult
> Finished with Urban Decay all-nighter setting spray and MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep
> Lips-Too Faced Naked Dolly & NARS Turkish Delight gloss


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Last night's look (engagement party):











From what I can remember:

Face: Armani Luminous Silk in #7 with Sephora airbrush brush, MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep, Urban Decay De-slick setting spray

Brows: NYX brow pencil (color?), MAC Espresso, MAC clear brow gel, Anastasia Brow Duality in Sand Shimmer on browbone

Cheeks: MAC MSF Soft & Gentle highlight, NARS Laguna contour, MAC Prism blush

Eyes: Shu Uemura curler, MAC eye kohl in Smolder in upper and lower waterline, MAC Painterly paint pot all over, MAC Espresso on lid then Urban Decay Darkhorse and Smog on top, blend crease with Naked & Buck then Half Baked. Virgin on brow bone and inner corner. MAC Falsh Lashes mascara twice. 

Lips: Too Faced lip creme in Nude Beach & NARS gloss in Greek Holiday

Sorry for the poor pics, always on my iPhone and rushing out the door LOL Getting ready is so fun because I rarely get to  I will also make sure to get a close-up of the eyes. I always forget!


----------



## Nieners

Crappy picture but okay. 

Anastasia brow powder
UD Sin on eyelids and browbone. UD suspect in crease. 
Eyeliner (random) and black Max Factor mascara (which does not show on the picture AT ALL)

MAC foundation and concealer
Little bit of NARS Orgasm on the cheeks
Rosebud lip balm


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty!


----------



## cristalena56

i havent been here in forever. Ill post some of my eye looks  I love color!!

1. Lime Crime China Doll Palette - Goldfish, Fly Dragon Fly, and Lotus Noir, Glamour Doll Eyes Lovers Lane, Elf Studio Cream Liner, Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

2. Wet n Wild Silent Treatment - Peach Shade, Wet n Wild Cool as Cucumber - light green shade, Sweet as Candy - Highlight Shade, Coastal Scents 88 Palette - brown, Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

3. Elf 100 Pc Palette, NYX Jumbo Pencil Milk, Elf Studio Cream Liner Black, Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

4. The Body Needs Grape Soda, D'Bomb Blue, and Blanc, CS 88 Shimmer Palette - red, Maybelline Master Precise Liquid Eye Pen, Maybelline Mascara

5. Maybelline Color Tattoo Fierce and Tangy, Lime Crime Goldfish, The Body Needs Grape Soda, NYX Ultra Pearl Pigment Orange Zest, Sleek Acid Palette - Magenta Pink, Urban Decay Jabberwocky, Maybelline Master Precise Eye Pen, Hard Candy Walk the Line Liquid Liner, Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

i rather show my eye pics then whole face pics haha even though i have those too


----------



## cristalena56

todays eotd/fotd


----------



## cristalena56

I wore a lady rainicorn look yesterday for work. 
Todays was Finn.


----------



## cristalena56

I did a tinkerbell type look yesterday 

Items Used:
*NYX Milk
*Shiro Cosmetics Your Best Friend and Snake
*BH Cosmetics 120 Palette 2nd Edition - Gold and Black
*Elf Studio Cream Liner
*Tarte Lights Camera Lashes
*MAC Hello Kitty Tippy Blush


----------



## springbaby

Apologies for the crappy pic lol. Only one I took of my face today. 

FACE:
Maybelline age rewind concealer - Light
Revlon Colorstay whipped foundation - Natural Tan
Canmake shading powder - 01
Fusion cream blush - Gossip
NARS blush - Sin
NARS highlighter - Albatross 

EYES:
Maybelline master precise liquid liner - Black
Milani liquif'eye eyeliner - Brown
Maybelline falsies flared mascara 
eBay lashes cut in pieces - used on outer 1/3 of the eye
The Balm nude'tude palette - Stand-offish, sultry & sexy
Maybelline define a brow - medium brown

LIPS:
Revlon lip butter - sugar plum


----------



## springbaby

& Here was my eye look yesterday.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous! What did you use?


----------



## cristalena56

Heres My Look from today 

Face: Studio Gear Flawless Foundation
Cheeks: Sally Hansen Poppy and Mac Tippy
Lips: Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink
Eyes: The Body Needs Blackened Turquoise
BH Cosmetics 120 Palette 2nd Edition (Teal, Gold, and Pale Silver)
NYX Crystal Liner Jade
MAC Pearlglide Eye Liner Undercurrent
UD 24/7 Liners Perversion and Junkie
NYX Jumbo Pencil Milk
Tarte Lights Camera Lashes


----------



## loves

closetoreal said:


> & Here was my eye look yesterday.



i've not been in this thread before! 
woman you are gorgeous


----------



## springbaby

loves said:


> i've not been in this thread before!
> woman you are gorgeous



Thank you *loves * You're too sweet!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

My halloween look last night


----------



## MissLaraDL

Did this look on saturday! All Sugarpill pigments


----------



## karmallory

MissLaraDL said:
			
		

> Did this look on saturday! All Sugarpill pigments



Sugarpill is such a fun brand! Love the pigmentation of the yellow.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

My look last night


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!


----------



## missmex

My look for the past week as well as a month ago (blonde highlights):


----------



## nc.girl

missmex said:
			
		

> My look for the past week as well as a month ago (blonde highlights):



I love the highlights; they look great!


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today:
LOreal True Match foundation
LOreal liquid eyeliner
LOreal Voluminous mascara
Nars Laguna bronzer
Revlon lipstick in Wine Note


----------



## abandonedimages

lovemysavior said:


> This is me today:
> LOreal True Match foundation
> LOreal liquid eyeliner
> LOreal Voluminous mascara
> Nars Laguna bronzer
> Revlon lipstick in Wine Note
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956821



LOVE that shade of lipstick!


----------



## sunglow

missmex said:


> My look for the past week as well as a month ago (blonde highlights):


Love the glasses and red lip!


----------



## lovemysavior

abandonedimages said:


> LOVE that shade of lipstick!



Thank you


----------



## Rubyz

Is this dead already?

This is my Christmas Eve [also my birthday] makeup!






And this is Christmas Day makeup - a bit more subdued.


----------



## maryweasley

Sephora mattifying primer
Loreal lumi magique foundation
Benefit boing concealar
The balm Frat boy blush
Maybelline Colossal mascara
Rimmel lipstick in Kiss me
Elf eyebrow kit in dark


----------



## pmburk

No pic, but today for back to work:

Revlon PhotoReady liquid foundation in Vanilla
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural powder in Light Plus
Bourjois light brown brow pencil
MAC Harmony blush
ELF Golden Bronzer as highlighter
MAC Painterly paint pot as eye primer
Julie Hewett Muse & MAC Satin Taupe eyeshadows
L'Oreal Voluminous Million Lashes Diamonds mascara
Smashbox nude lipliner
MAC Spice is Nice lipstick


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

I was feeling colorful a few days ago.


----------



## tweety32976

Ms.MelissaD said:
			
		

> I was feeling colorful a few days ago.



Very pretty!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

My same boring looks LOL 

Some holiday parties and gatherings. And I got engaged!!!!!


----------



## xhalted1

This is me Friday night:

Face:
Lorac Oil Free Primer
MAC Studio Fix concealer: NW45
NARS Sheer Matte Foundation: Trinidad
MUFE HD Powder

Eyes
All MAC products
Base: Groundwork
Highlight: Vex
Lid: Venus w/ Silver Fog Pigment on top
Crease: Bang On Blue
Outer Corner: Contrast
Zoom Lash Mascara

Lips: MAC Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo w/ Nightmoth liner


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous looks ladies!

Congrats *Flsurfer! *Your ring is fab!


----------



## RealDealGirl

I just discovered this thread. You're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Amandarin

Two recents


----------



## cristalena56

This was my look from Wed. I was told by 2 people my eye makeup reminded them of the cheshire cat. 

Foundation: Studio Gear Flawless Foundation in Bisque
Blush: MAC Tippy
Shadows: BFTE Cosmetics Passion, Midnight Kisses, Big Ego, Meteor Shower
              Mon Ennui Cosmetics Cupcake Addict
              The Body Needs Siren
              Urban Decay 24/7 Liner Ransom (crease)
Liner: Elf Liquid Liner
Mascara: The Balm Body Builder
Lips: My Glam Lip Gloss


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats really cool!


----------



## nixnako

my first post in this thread :


----------



## fendifemale

How did I miss this thread?!

Tom Ford Traceless foundation in Toasted Almond
Benefit Boing concealer #05
NYX cream liner in the pot Black
Kiss falsies
MAC NC 25/NW 30 pencil
NYX white base in pot
Maybelline "Oh La Lilac" lip tint
Loreal Million Lashes mascara "Carbon Black"
Lorac Tantilizer bronzer
NYX blush "Orange"
NYX blush duo "Sunset in Bali"


----------



## fendifemale

nixnako said:


> my first post in this thread :


 Love your rainbow eye!


----------



## fendifemale

My look for a day at the State Fair.


----------



## gello88

fendifemale said:


> My look for a day at the State Fair.




Had to reply, that is soo pretty!


----------



## jennyx0

flsurfergirl3 said:


> My same boring looks LOL
> 
> Some holiday parties and gatherings. And I got engaged!!!!!



You look like Jessica from shahs of sunset!


----------



## fendifemale

gello88 said:


> Had to reply, that is soo pretty!


Thanks Gello!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

jennyx0 said:


> You look like Jessica from shahs of sunset!



wow, thanks!! she's so pretty!


----------



## All Smiles

My Luvo/anime inspired look for today 




Can't believe I haven't seen this thread until now lol


----------



## fufu

fendifemale said:


> My look for a day at the State Fair.



love it 



All Smiles said:


> My Luvo/anime inspired look for today
> 
> View attachment 2126711
> 
> 
> Can't believe I haven't seen this thread until now lol



Really very anime-look ^^ Nice


----------



## fufu

Me today, very simple  






Face: 
Guerlain Meteorites Light-Diffusing Perfecting Primer
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smooth Fit Foundation
Shu Umeura Face Powder Translucent 

Eyes:
Majolica Marjoca Eyeshadow 
Kate Eyeliner in black

Lip:
Mac Speed Dial


----------



## sabrunka

Ohhh a FOTD thread, how did I never see this!! Let's see what pictures I can find.... Here is one of me with minimal make up (aka no eyeshadow or eyeliner, which generally makes the most difference to my face!) Taken 2 days ago!


----------



## fufu

sabrunka said:


> Ohhh a FOTD thread, how did I never see this!! Let's see what pictures I can find.... Here is one of me with minimal make up (aka no eyeshadow or eyeliner, which generally makes the most difference to my face!) Taken 2 days ago!



You are very beautiful and really you don't need any make up at all ^_^


----------



## All Smiles

fotd


----------



## fendifemale

fufu said:


> love it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fufu!


----------



## timayyyyy

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 2133525
> 
> 
> fotd


Omg! I love the colour of your eyeshadow! How did you get the blue to show up in pictures?! I have trouble with making blue eyeshadow show in pics


----------



## EllAva

sabrunka said:


> Ohhh a FOTD thread, how did I never see this!! Let's see what pictures I can find.... Here is one of me with minimal make up (aka no eyeshadow or eyeliner, which generally makes the most difference to my face!) Taken 2 days ago!



No eyeshadow? Wow I wish my eyes were that naturally contoured.


----------



## EllAva

I like mine a bit more blended but cute



cristalena56 said:


> I wore a lady rainicorn look yesterday for work.
> Todays was Finn.


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday's look.


----------



## All Smiles

timayyyyy said:


> Omg! I love the colour of your eyeshadow! How did you get the blue to show up in pictures?! I have trouble with making blue eyeshadow show in pics



I use adobe photoshop app to tweak. The colours so it shows abit more true


----------



## lovemysavior

Sorry for the gigantic pic.  I attached straight from my Android so I didn't think it was going to show this enormous on the computer.

Me today:
L'Oreal BB cream
MAC Retrospeck, Texture, Handwritten and Ricepaper eyeshadows.   
L'Oreal liquid eyeliner
Anastasia brow pencil filled in with Benefit Browzings.
Lip balm on lips
Bobbie Brown Shimmerbrick and Nars Albatross on cheeks.


----------



## sundriedlacquer

I always feel inadequate posting on these threads but, can't learn unless you do.  Excuse the fat, swollen pregnant face. This is my day-to-day look. I'd love to learn a real smokey eye. This is from my blog the other day. 

1. Physician's Formula eye palette in Nude
2. Essence "all eyes on me" black multi-effect mascara
3. Physician's Formula mineral wear foundation in buff beige
4. Benefit cosmetics Benetint rose tinted lip & cheek stain
5. L'Oreal infalliable never fail powder in Creamy Natural
6. Benefit Ultra Plush sugar bomb lip gloss
7. E.L.F. shadow studio brush
8. Ulta gel eyeliner in Mink


----------



## fendifemale

lovemysavior said:


> Sorry for the gigantic pic. I attached straight from my Android so I didn't think it was going to show this enormous on the computer.
> 
> Me today:
> L'Oreal BB cream
> MAC Retrospeck, Texture, Handwritten and Ricepaper eyeshadows.
> L'Oreal liquid eyeliner
> Anastasia brow pencil filled in with Benefit Browzings.
> Lip balm on lips
> Bobbie Brown Shimmerbrick and Nars Albatross on cheeks.


Lovely!


----------



## fendifemale

sundriedlacquer said:


> I always feel inadequate posting on these threads but, can't learn unless you do.  Excuse the fat, swollen pregnant face. This is my day-to-day look. I'd love to learn a real smokey eye. This is from my blog the other day.
> 
> 1. Physician's Formula eye palette in Nude
> 2. Essence "all eyes on me" black multi-effect mascara
> 3. Physician's Formula mineral wear foundation in buff beige
> 4. Benefit cosmetics Benetint rose tinted lip & cheek stain
> 5. L'Oreal infalliable never fail powder in Creamy Natural
> 6. Benefit Ultra Plush sugar bomb lip gloss
> 7. E.L.F. shadow studio brush
> 8. Ulta gel eyeliner in Mink


You dont look swollen at all. I love the mascara.


----------



## xhalted1

My face today... Not a great pic...

Face:
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Sunscreen
Lorac Aquaprime Primer
MAC Pro Longwear Concealer NW45
UD Naked Skin Foundation #11

Eyes:
Base: Paintpot in Groundwork (MAC)
Lid: Firespot (MAC)
Crease: Mulch (MAC)
Outer Corner: Electric Eel (MAC)
Brow: All That Glitters (MAC)
Sephora Liquid Eyeliner (lid)
Waterline: Feline & Out To Sea (MAC)

Cheeks:
Amberling Rose Blush (MAC)
NARS Highlight in Laguna 

Brows: Brown Down shadow (MAC)

Lips:
Electric Grandma by OCC


----------



## xhalted1

Forgot: MAC Zoomlash Mascara


----------



## dakotacheryl

xhalted1 said:


> View attachment 2204350
> 
> 
> My face today... Not a great pic...
> 
> Face:
> Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Sunscreen
> Lorac Aquaprime Primer
> MAC Pro Longwear Concealer NW45
> UD Naked Skin Foundation #11
> 
> Eyes:
> Base: Paintpot in Groundwork (MAC)
> Lid: Firespot (MAC)
> Crease: Mulch (MAC)
> Outer Corner: Electric Eel (MAC)
> Brow: All That Glitters (MAC)
> Sephora Liquid Eyeliner (lid)
> Waterline: Feline & Out To Sea (MAC)
> 
> Cheeks:
> Amberling Rose Blush (MAC)
> NARS Highlight in Laguna
> 
> Brows: Brown Down shadow (MAC)
> 
> Lips:
> Electric Grandma by OCC


very pretty look !!!


----------



## fendifemale

xhalted1 said:


> View attachment 2204350
> 
> 
> my face today... Not a great pic...
> 
> Face:
> Neutrogena ultra sheer sunscreen
> lorac aquaprime primer
> mac pro longwear concealer nw45
> ud naked skin foundation #11
> 
> eyes:
> Base: Paintpot in groundwork (mac)
> lid: Firespot (mac)
> crease: Mulch (mac)
> outer corner: Electric eel (mac)
> brow: All that glitters (mac)
> sephora liquid eyeliner (lid)
> waterline: Feline & out to sea (mac)
> 
> cheeks:
> Amberling rose blush (mac)
> nars highlight in laguna
> 
> brows: Brown down shadow (mac)
> 
> lips:
> Electric grandma by occ


gorgeous!


----------



## xhalted1

dakotacheryl said:


> very pretty look !!!




Thank you dakotacheryl!


----------



## xhalted1

fendifemale said:


> gorgeous!



@fendifemale: Thank you hun!


----------



## fendifemale

View attachment 2216873
View attachment 2216873


----------



## lovemysavior

Here I am using:
LOreal BB cream on face
MAC Ricepaper and Texture eyeshadow.
MAC Snob lipstick.


----------



## timelessbeauty

lovemysavior said:


> Here I am using:
> LOreal BB cream on face
> MAC Ricepaper and Texture eyeshadow.
> MAC Snob lipstick.


Gorgeous! Your eyebrows are perfection! and you look a little bit like Kim Kardashian here


----------



## lovemysavior

timelessbeauty said:


> Gorgeous! Your eyebrows are perfection! and you look a little bit like Kim Kardashian here



Thank you Timeless.  That is so sweet of you


----------



## jen_sparro

Too shy to post pics of my face, but here's what I was wearing today-
Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum 53 and Concealer 52
L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara Waterproof
Chanel Eyebrow Pencil Blond Clair
Chanel Creme de Blush Fantastic
Chanel Rouge Allure Joyeuse


----------



## StylishFarmer

Going to a wedding


----------



## anmarchant

pbs.twimg.com/media/BUcnZ7XCUAACthv.jpg


ugh, image is not showing up!!!


----------



## mcb100

today:
Bobbi Brown creamy concealer in Sand
Tarte cheek stain in Green Siren
Smashbox artificial light luminizing powder under my brows
MAC pigment in Museum Bronze on my eyelids
Estee Lauder Sumptous Extreme black mascara
MAC lipstick in Supremely Confident


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Any new faces? I love this thread


----------



## Fran0421

I love this! looks like we have similar tastes in makeup 



jen_sparro said:


> Too shy to post pics of my face, but here's what I was wearing today-
> Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum 53 and Concealer 52
> L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara Waterproof
> Chanel Eyebrow Pencil Blond Clair
> Chanel Creme de Blush Fantastic
> Chanel Rouge Allure Joyeuse


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Kfoorya2

StylishFarmer said:


> Going to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333405
> View attachment 2333406




Love your lipstick


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

^^Love the shadows on you. Very nice.


----------



## fendifemale

Alex Spoils Me said:


> ^^Love the shadows on you. Very nice.



Are you talking about me or Stylish Farmer?


----------



## StylishFarmer

fendifemale said:


> Are you talking about me or Stylish Farmer?



Must be you! Very glam!! &#128516;


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

fendifemale said:


> Are you talking about me or Stylish Farmer?



You dear


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks you guys! I'm trying to get back into the swing of things. Just moved and my makeup was left in my hometown. Just got it back.


----------



## mcb100

Thought I'd bump up this thread. Today I'm wearing:

Smashbox oil free photo finish primer
Chanel Perfecton Lumiere foundation
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Jilted
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Urban
Makeup Forever liquid eyeliner in # 13 Matte Black
Diorshow mascara in black
MAC lipstick in Beigeland


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powder
Guerlain Meteorites
MAC Perfect Cheek Blush
Julie Hewett eye palette
Bare Escentuals mascara
Besame lipstick


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty. I would love to see the pic of this  .


----------



## Hierophilic

Excuse my neck! I bruise like an over-ripe banana because I'm anemic. This is from a couple days ago. Eyes are Mauve, light pink and taupe from the Lorac pallet. Elf black gel liner, brows are MAC's veluxe eyebrow pencil in brunette, lips are Revlon's balmstain in honey, cheeks are MAC's Redhead MSF, They're Real! Mascara, and my holy grail foundation, MAC face and body in C1, and studio sculpt concealer in NC20. This is my go to look lately, it's really easy to throw it on and it helps me not look so fatigued if I have to run to the drugstore. 










(This one refuses to flip the right way! Sorry!)







(P.S. If anyone is wondering, my shirt does, indeed, say BALZAC  they're a punk band from Japan).


----------



## nerimanna

wow i just discovered this thread and i want to join because I like to have fun with make up  Glad I found this! Here are some of my recent make up looks:

All applied with a very light hand: 

Foundation - Alison Raffaele reality based foundation oil free (#3&4 combined)
Powder - MAC Select Sheer pressed powder NC35
Eyeshadow - a matte ivory from Smashbox palette smokebox and a pinky sheen one from Dior 5 color palette in Petal Shine
Brows - BDB (Billion Dollar Brow) in Taupe
Mascara - Maybelline cat eye
Blush - ArtDeco blusher#19
Lip pencil - MAC Dervish
Lipstick - Chanel rouge allure in equivoque






and another one... I was going for an Artemisia-inspired make up look (Eva Green in 300)

Foundation - Alison Raffaele reality based foundation oil free #3
Powder - MAC Select Sheer pressed powder NC35
Contour - darkest shade in the Smashbox contour kit, just to hollow out the cheeks
Eye Pencil - Sue Devitt in Chiang Mai (instead of an upward cat eye, I just made it slightly downward)
Brows - BDB (Billion Dollar Brow) in Taupe
Mascara - Maybelline cat eye
Lipstick - Revlon Blushing Mauve






and lastly...

Foundation - Alison Raffaele reality based foundation oil free #3
Powder - MAC Select Sheer pressed powder NC35
Eye Shadow - black and violet shades from Sephora Enchanting Palette
Eye Pencil - Sue Devitt in Chiang Mai
Brows - BDB (Billion Dollar Brow) in Taupe
Mascara - Maybelline cat eye
Blush - ArtDeco #33
Lipstick - Revlon matte in wine not


----------



## foreverdcp

Revlon whipped foundation
Physicians Formula highlighter (im too far away from make-up desk to know the name)
Benefit sun beam
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in perversion
Benefit bad gal lash
MAC diva lipstick


----------



## Apelila

Foundation-Elizabeth Arden flawless finish
Setting powder-Stila lose powder
Eyeshadow-Elizabeth Arden quad
Eyebrows-Too Faced brow envy
Blush and Bronzer-Nars
Lippy-Elizabeth Arden baby pink


----------



## fendifemale

Everyone looks so cute!


----------



## Ellapretty

Trying Almay smart shade makeup today - absolutely LOVED the blush:


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty!


----------



## nikimenz

don't mind the picture, i look half dead. 
I'm half white, half thai for those of you wondering.






I'm wearing Estee Lauder (Double Wear Stay-in-Place Makeup - 2W2)
Two Faced Chocolate Bronzer (This stuff smells good enough to eat) 
Kat Von D - Tattoo Liner 
Korres high light powder 
Benefits - They're Real!
EOS - Honeysuckle


----------



## sally.m

StylishFarmer said:


> Going to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333405
> View attachment 2333406



Gorgeous lips!


----------



## Ghettoe

Today 

MAC F&B foundation mixed with 100% pure tinted moisturizer
Tom Ford Orchid haze quad
TF contour duo in stroked.
YSL Glossy stain #4
NYX eyeliner
Clinique Mascara


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing my new favorite lipstick - the L'Oreal Pure Reds "Blake Lively" lipstick. Also wearing MAC foundation and concealer, Rimmel bronzer, Sephora liquid Liner & Maybelline Falsies Mascara.


----------



## ShoooSh

Face:


- Eucirin Moisturizer
- Mixed 2 foundations (Illamsqua Skin Base Foundation and D&G)
- Banana Poweder (pink one)
- Nars Concealer 
- UD Face Spray (long lasting I guess?)


Eyes:
 - Anastasia Beverly Hills eyebrows tools (brushes + gel+wax)
- Lorac UNZIPPED
- better than sex (mascara) + Lancôme L'extreme + Illamsqua (mascara)


Cheeks:
- Dallas from Benefit


Lips:
- Maybellie lip liner Noisette #44
- Taupe from MAC


----------



## ola_k

face:
- mac deep dark mineralize skin finish (couldn't bother to apply foundation today)
- mac sunbasque blush
- soft &gentle highlighter

eyes:
-coffee eye pencil
-charlotte tilbury mascara

lips:
- charlotte tilbury kissing lipstick


----------



## fendifemale

I'm so mad because my pic won't upload and I love this thread w/pics! Oh well. I'll try again later.

Tom Ford Traceless Foundation- Almond
Ben Nye powder- Banana
MAC concealer
Wet N Wild Fergie cream liner pot- Black
Milani dual sided concealer pencil
Burberry eyeshadow- Pale Barley
BareMinerals loose pigment- Tortoise
Milani Runway Palette eyeshadow- Ready to Wear (Champagne & Bronze)
Maybelline Stilletto liquid liner- Black
Make Up For Ever mascara- Smoky Extravagant
Mary Kay blush- Mulberry
LORAC baked bronzer as blush- TANtilizer
Wet N Wild lipstick- A Short Affair


----------



## reginablair

Maybelline baby skin primer
Smashbox 24 hour photo finish shadow primer

Benefit they're real push up liner
Younique 3d fiber lash mascara

Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation in light 48
Kat Von D lock it tattoo concealer in medium 22

Nars brightening powder
Urban Decay naked setting powder in medium light

Nars bronzer Laguna
So Susan universal blush

Sephora stardust as eyebrow highlight 
Naked urban decay illuminated as cheekbone highlight 

Anastasia brow powder duo in dark brown
Sonia kashuk setting gel

Retro woo on lips
Revlon colorstay lip liner in red

Skindinavia setting spray, original


----------



## sarahlouise06

reginablair said:


> View attachment 2847858
> 
> 
> Maybelline baby skin primer
> Smashbox 24 hour photo finish shadow primer
> 
> Benefit they're real push up liner
> Younique 3d fiber lash mascara
> 
> Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation in light 48
> Kat Von D lock it tattoo concealer in medium 22
> 
> Nars brightening powder
> Urban Decay naked setting powder in medium light
> 
> Nars bronzer Laguna
> So Susan universal blush
> 
> Sephora stardust as eyebrow highlight
> Naked urban decay illuminated as cheekbone highlight
> 
> Anastasia brow powder duo in dark brown
> Sonia kashuk setting gel
> 
> Retro woo on lips
> Revlon colorstay lip liner in red
> 
> Skindinavia setting spray, original



Beautiful!!


----------



## Classygame

My bottom lashes are almost completely gone, thanks to chemo.  

Primer: Too Faced Hangover primer
Foundation: NARS Sheer Glow in Mont Blanc
Concealer: MAC Pro Longwear in NC15
Setting powder: NARS Light Reflecting loose powder
Bronzer: theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer
Blush: Benefit Rockateur 
Highlight: Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in Incandescent Light
Brows: Anastasia Brow Wiz in Medium Brown
Eyeshadow primer: MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
Eyeshadow: Tarte Tartlette palette and Too Faced Boudoir Eyes palette
Eyeliner: Stila Smudge Stick liner in Stingray
Mascara: Too Faced Better Than Sex
Lipstick: Tarte Glamazon lipstick in Pure


----------



## Knicole

Classygame said:


> My bottom lashes are almost completely gone, thanks to chemo.
> 
> Primer: Too Faced Hangover primer
> Foundation: NARS Sheer Glow in Mont Blanc
> Concealer: MAC Pro Longwear in NC15
> Setting powder: NARS Light Reflecting loose powder
> Bronzer: theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer
> Blush: Benefit Rockateur
> Highlight: Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder in Incandescent Light
> Brows: Anastasia Brow Wiz in Medium Brown
> Eyeshadow primer: MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
> Eyeshadow: Tarte Tartlette palette and Too Faced Boudoir Eyes palette
> Eyeliner: Stila Smudge Stick liner in Stingray
> Mascara: Too Faced Better Than Sex
> Lipstick: Tarte Glamazon lipstick in Pure



Looks amazing! I love MAC paint pots.


----------



## Knicole

Primer: MAC moisture infusion serum
Foundation: a mix of MAC studio fix, MAC brightening serum, and MAC studio sculpt.
Eyes: Urban decay Naked2 gold eyeshadow 
Kaat Von D liquid eyeliner 
Blush: MAC mineralize bronzer
Brows: Makeup Forever Aqua brown taupe
Lip: MAC chili matte lipstick


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Knicole said:


> Primer: MAC moisture infusion serum
> Foundation: a mix of MAC studio fix, MAC brightening serum, and MAC studio sculpt.
> Eyes: Urban decay Naked2 gold eyeshadow
> Kaat Von D liquid eyeliner
> Blush: MAC mineralize bronzer
> Brows: Makeup Forever Aqua brown taupe
> Lip: MAC chili matte lipstick


Gorgeous!  You remind me of Mena Suvari so much


----------



## Knicole

CleopatraSelene said:


> Gorgeous!  You remind me of Mena Suvari so much



Thank you!


----------



## chunkylover53

Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Mont Blanc 
MAC Pro Longwear Concealer in NW15
Bobbi Brown Smokey Eye Mascara
Bobbi Brown Brow Shaper in Clear
Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Dollface
Bobbi Brown Sheer Lip Color in Hot Raspberry

Hmm, very Bobbi Brown today!


----------



## chunkylover53

Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer
Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Mont Blanc
Bobbi Brown Face Touch Up Stick in Porcelain
Bobbi Brown Tinted Eye Brightener in Porcelain Bisque
Bobbi Brown Brow Shaper in Clear
Bobbi Brown Smokey Eye Mascara
Hourglass Ambient Lighting in Radiant Light (as a bronzer)
Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Dollface
Chanel Rouge Coco Lipstick in Emilienne


----------



## Ghettoe

fotd


----------



## A.H8

Face 
-by terry primer 
-Dior airbrush foundation 
-too face chocolate soliel bronzer 
-Laura mercier cedar rose 



Eyes
-urban decay primer 
-naked palette 1 (halfbaked and smog) 
-Stila stay all day liner in black 
-Kevin aucoin mascara black  

Lips 
-by terry rose balm 
-too face melted nude


----------



## fendifemale

Lovely!


----------



## fendifemale

You look great!


----------



## fendifemale

I think it came out pretty!


----------



## Anna1

Face: 
Dior Capture Totale
La Mer Loose Powder
Brows:
Anastasia Beverly Hills brow kit
Eyes: 
Burberry pale barley eyeshadow
Maybelline master precision eyeliner
Armani eye to kill mascara
Lips:
Chapstick lipbalm 
Ysl kiss & blush #1


----------



## mcb100

I haven't really been feeling like wearing any heavy eyeshadow, I think because it's summertime. I've been liking a more natural, polished look.
 Face: Cover FX Cream Foundation
          MAC blush in Highland Honey
 Eyes: Ardell False Lashes #217
          Urban Decay liquid eyeliner in Perversion
 Lips: Little bit of concealer rubbed in for a nude look
         NARS lipgloss in Striptease over that.


----------



## leslie_x

eyeshadow: mac cobalt + urban decay naked3 palette darkside
eyeliner: urban decay
blush: mac peachykeen
bb creme: dior
lips: balm
highlighter: mac prep and prime
contouring: smashbox
eyebrown: smashbox brow pro tech to go
mascara: chanel imitable intense
primer mascara: mac
primer face: smashbox pore minimizer


----------



## leslie_x

BB creme: Dior nude 003
contouring & bronzing: smashbox 
eyeshadow: maccosmetics
mascara: chanel imitable intense
eyeliner: urban decay
lips: clinique chubby stick two ton tomato (my current obsession!)
eyebrows: smashbox pro tech to go (taupe)
concealer: nars creamy concealer (custard)


----------



## luckyblackdress

i can't believe this is your skin without any smoothing or filter! Beautiful!!



leslie_x said:


>


----------



## Olesya

You ladies are amazing; I was never good at pulling off a strong eye OR lip! Here's the most I ever do... incredibly tame, clearly...haha!

Nars gel liner
Too Faced Natural kit eye shadow
Anastasia Brow Pencil
Great Lash mascara
Clarins tinted sunscreen
Anastasia contouring kit (powder)
Smashbox highlighter
CdP concealer
Laura Mercier powder to set

PS: How does everyone take such high quality pics?!


----------



## leslie_x

luckyblackdress said:


> i can't believe this is your skin without any smoothing or filter! Beautiful!!




thanks luckyblackdress! but good products and a good camera definitely helps


----------



## Abby305

My fotd pic got collaged with my hair today,  but it'll work!

I'm wearing:

Eyes: Kat Von D Monarch Palette, Urban Decay Vice LTD Palette. Brows are Anastasia Beverly Hills pencil in medium brown, mascara is Givenchy 

Face: Makeup Forever Matte Velvet liquid foundation, Dior concealer, Kat Von D contour palette, Cover FX pressed powder, NARS blush. 

Lips: MAC lip liner in Etcetera, Kat Von D lipstick in Lovecraft, MAC lip glass in Boy Bait.


----------



## leslie_x

#fotd!
eyeshadow: urban decay naked3 palette (limit & nooner)
eyeliner: stila liquid waterproof eyeliner
primer face: smashbox photo finish pore minimizing
foundation: l'oreal 24hmatte infallible in color honey
bronzer: smashbox (contourpalette)
highlighter: nars iluminator in sand
eyebrows: smashbox pro tech to go in taupe


----------



## Kyokei

Foundation: MAC Mineralize Moisture foundation
Eyeliner: MAC Blacktrack
Eyeshadow: Urban Decay Naked 3
Mascara: MAC In Extreme Dimension
Lips: Too Faced Melted Fig
Blush: MAC Blunt


----------



## leslie_x

eyeliner: stila waterproof all day liquid eyeliner
eyeshadow: aquadisiac mac
mascara: chanel inimitabel intense black
foundation: l'oreal 24h matte infallible in 30 honey
bronzer: smashbox (contourpalette)
lips: chubbystick heaping hazelnut clinique


----------



## pmburk

No pics, but:
Foundation: Lancome Teint Visionnaire
Concealer: Napoleon Perdis Mighty Concealer pen in Mellow Yellow
Powders: Ben Nye Neutral Set, Ben Nye Cameo (to set under eyes)
Blush: Bare Minerals Elation
Bronzer: MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep
Eyes: MAC Painterly paint pot as base, Coastal Scents Revealed palette, Revlon Colorstay black liquid liner, L'Oreal Voluminous mascara, Darac brow pen in medium
Lips: OCC lip tar in Lydia


----------



## Theren

Mine for today..
All my makeup is actually all retired Artistry cosmetics..


----------



## Hierophilic

Technically not -today-, but the last time I wore make up was on my way to an orthopedist appointment. Probably my favorite make up I've done in a while, considering how far and few in between I have the energy to do it. 







Skin: Make Up For Ever Step One Skin Equalizer - Hydrating primer, Make Up For Ever's new Ultra HD Invisible Cover Stick Foundation in Y225, concealer is Mac Select Moisture Cover in nc15. Mac Mineralize Skin Finish in Lightscapade (first gen, not the reissues) as a highlight, Mac Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder, Blush in Make Up For Ever's  Morello Cherry.

Eyes: Make Up For Ever artist shadows in Espresso and Morello Cherry, tearduct highlight is Lorac 'Gold', liner is Mac Liquidlast Liner Point Black, Anastasia brow powder duo medium brown, mascara is Mac Extended Play Gigablack Lash 

Mac Nightmoth lipliner. I think that's it!


----------



## leslie_x

eyeshadow: morphebrushes 35u palette
lipstick: la girl matte gloss pigment in timeless
blush: morphebrushes blush palette
foundation: l'oreal infallible 24h matte in honey
concealer: la girl 
mascara: chanel inimitable intense black 
eyebrows: smashbox brow tech to go in taupe


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty Leslie!


----------



## fendifemale

Olesya said:


> You ladies are amazing; I was never good at pulling off a strong eye OR lip! Here's the most I ever do... incredibly tame, clearly...haha!
> 
> Nars gel liner
> Too Faced Natural kit eye shadow
> Anastasia Brow Pencil
> Great Lash mascara
> Clarins tinted sunscreen
> Anastasia contouring kit (powder)
> Smashbox highlighter
> CdP concealer
> Laura Mercier powder to set
> 
> PS: How does everyone take such high quality pics?!
> 
> View attachment 3084106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084107


Very pretty.


----------



## aprilarrieta

Liquid foundation: hello flawless oxygen wow in Honey. Used stipple brush to apply. 
Powder: FS Cosmetics in Organza
Blush: Mac in Mocha
Lips: ever bilena pink obsession in dream girl
Eyebrows: benefit browzings in medium
I used branded make up as well as the locally made cosmetics in this makeup


----------



## leslie_x

fendifemale said:


> Very pretty Leslie!



thank you fendifemale!


----------



## leslie_x

new fotd!
lips: elf jumbo lippencil in richred
eyeshadow: morphebrushes 35t palette
eyebrows: smashbox brow tech to go in taupe
foundation: l'oreal infallible 24h matte in honey
blush: elf mineral pressed bronzer in tan toffee
blush: morphebrushes blush palette
mascara: chanel inimitable intense black
highlighter: baked highlighter elf in blush gems
eyesetting powder: elf hd under eye setting powder

other pictures on my instagram


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are a few pics I posted on my Instagram account.  Sorry I didn't post all the details here of what I am wearing, but I believe I did post it on my IG account .


----------



## Staci_W

Love that top purple lipstick on you.


----------



## lovemysavior

Staci_W said:


> Love that top purple lipstick on you.



Thank you so much


----------



## pmburk

I just have a list, no pics today. I have been on a major drugstore kick lately.

Face: Lancome Teint Visionnaire foundation in 110 Ivory, Maybelline Age Rewind dark circle concealer in Neutralizer, NYX HD powder & Chanel loose powder (sorry, don't recall shade) to set face, Ben Nye Cameo powder to set under eye concealer

Eyes: Maybelline Inked in Pink color tattoo, Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette, Wet n Wild Brulee shadow, Pati Dubroff waterproof eye pencil in black, L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof black mascara, Maybelline brow palette in soft brown

Cheeks: Milani Romantic Rose, Smashbox bronzer

Lips: Wet n Wild Bare it All


----------



## MarLie

lovemysavior said:


> Here are a few pics I posted on my Instagram account.  Sorry I didn't post all the details here of what I am wearing, but I believe I did post it on my IG account .




Hi what brand & color are you wearing in the top picture?


----------



## lovemysavior

MarLie said:


> Hi what brand & color are you wearing in the top picture?



Hi, I just PM'd you and I gave you the wrong name of the lippies I am wearing.  I am so sorry, I meant to say that the top purplish pic is Kat Von D liquid lip stain in Susperia and the lighter purple is Kat Von D liquid lip stain in Requim and the brownish is Whirl by MAC.  So sorry for the confusion, I had posted a picture of me wearing KVD Ayesha on my Instagram account so I thought that was what you were talking about.  Thank you for the inquiry.  Have a great day!


----------



## hidefrommondays

Hi!  I'm new to the forums but I wanted to share my FOTD yesterday for an impromptu photo shoot I did with my friend!  She wanted to do something very fall, but also needed some pictures in flannel for a project she was doing, so I needed a makeup look that was wearable for the autumn-themed pictures in the daytime and could translate for a grungier look with the nighttime shooting we did with the flannel.

 EYES:  I used Lorac Pro palette on my eyes (don't have it in front of me, but I remember using Garnet and Gold on my lid, Taupe in my crease, and Black in my outter v, then Sable and a little bit of Gold on my bottom lash line.  I used Kat von D Tattoo liner in black to create a cat eye on the outter part of my eyes, and then used Estee Lauder Doublewear Liner in black to tightline.  I used Sephora falsies on the top lashes (not sure the exact kind), and Velour Lashes in Lash at First Sight on the bottom for a doll-eyed look.

BROWS:  I used Anastasia Dip Brow Pomade and NYX Brow Mascara for my brows.

FACE:  I primed with MAC Prep + Prime + Fix and used Benefit Porefessional.  Then I contoured and highlighted my cheeks/forehead with Anastasia Cream Contour kit and used NYX Wonder Stick to contour my nose.  My skin looked fine without foundation, but after all the contour/highlight I felt it looked too harsh, so I used my Hourglass Skin Tint and buffed it into my skin in between my contouring and highlighting.  Then I added a litttttle bit of Nars Dolce Vita on my cheeks just some slight color, and added Mac Cream Color Base in Shell as a little illuminizer/highlighter (everything was matte otherwise so I needed a little bit on my cheek bones). I set the cream highlight/contour with my Anastasia cream powder kit and then set my whole face with Smashbox Halo Powder.  Then I spritzed Mac Prep+Prime+Fix on my face to finish.

Lips:  I  lined my lips with Mac Stripdown and used Mac Cork on my cupid's bow and filled my lips in with Mac Taupe lipstick.

Sooooo many products haha but here was my finished look!


----------



## pquiles

I put my face on to brighten my mood.


----------



## Theren

My colors yesterday


----------



## luckyblackdress

eyes are from the LORAC mega pro2 : tawny, burlap, Gogi, Cabernet (surprisingly pigmented even on tan skin) + Stila starry night smudgepot as a liner (the blue).
Lips are colourpop "trap", which looks a lot like Stila "baci" (available in ulta holiday set as a mini), and LORAC secret agent and goddess (swatched clockwise from top left).


----------



## fendifemale

luckyblackdress said:


> View attachment 3161007
> 
> eyes are from the LORAC mega pro2 : tawny, burlap, Gogi, Cabernet (surprisingly pigmented even on tan skin) + Stila starry night smudgepot as a liner (the blue).
> Lips are colourpop "trap", which looks a lot like Stila "baci" (available in ulta holiday set as a mini), and LORAC secret agent and goddess (swatched clockwise from top left).


Very pretty.


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce and Gabbana foundation- Soft Sable
Lorac Unzipped palette & Burberry eyeshadow- Pale Barley/Various 
Maybelline Stiletto liquid liner- Black
Bobby Brown mascara- Black
Lancome kohl pencil- Black
LA Pro concealer- Almond
Ben Nye loose powder- Sienna
Mary Kay loose powder- Translucent 
Elf cream pot liner- Brown (brows)
WetnWild Fergie blush- Centerstage
Ben Nye Cheeky Rouge- Coral Red
Milani lip liner- Bordeaux
Milani lip gloss- Coral Crush
New York Colors lipstick- Smooth Beige
Aloette Nutri Mist- (setting spray)


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3164801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana foundation- Soft Sable
> 
> Lorac Unzipped palette & Burberry eyeshadow- Pale Barley/Various
> 
> Maybelline Stiletto liquid liner- Black
> 
> Bobby Brown mascara- Black
> 
> Lancome kohl pencil- Black
> 
> LA Pro concealer- Almond
> 
> Ben Nye loose powder- Sienna
> 
> Mary Kay loose powder- Translucent
> 
> Elf cream pot liner- Brown (brows)
> 
> WetnWild Fergie blush- Centerstage
> 
> Ben Nye Cheeky Rouge- Coral Red
> 
> Milani lip liner- Bordeaux
> 
> Milani lip gloss- Coral Crush
> 
> New York Colors lipstick- Smooth Beige
> 
> Aloette Nutri Mist- (setting spray)




Wow that lip colour on you is amazing!! Beautiful!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Face:
Smashbox Photo Finish primer
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer
Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Deauville
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Vanilla
Mac Pro Longwear Paint Pot in Painterly (as eyeshadow base)
Nars Translucent Light Reflecting Setting Powder
Nars The Multiple in Orgasm (on cheeks)
Nars Laguna Bronzer

Eyes:
Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown
Too Faced Boudoir Eyes eyeshadow
Maybelline Hyper Sharp Wing liquid eyeliner
Eylure false eyelashes in Oh Honey
Avon Extra Lasting mascara

Lips:
MAC Cremesheen lipstick in Peach Blossom
MAC Lipglass in Nymphette


----------



## Theren

Loving this lip color.

Artistry plumberry compact on eyes 
Artistry exact fit beauty primer
Artistry exact fit loose powder in chiffon
Artistry plumberry silky eyeliner 
Artistry signature lipstick in velvet
Artistry length and definition mascara
Artistry eyebrow pencil in toupe


----------



## fendifemale

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Wow that lip colour on you is amazing!! Beautiful!


Hey Journey! Thanks! It's Milani lip pencil in Bordeaux with NYCOLORS Smooth Beige lipstick. Then I slapped Milani Coral lip gloss on top.  &#9825;


----------



## Theren

Bad lighting.. But you get the idea..


----------



## Chanelpolish

Face of the day during errand running and general little things.

Wearing:
Face -
Chanel Les Beiges healthy glow sheer colour powder spf 15 in No. 10 
Chanel Joues Contraste powder blush in No. 57 Fandango

Eyes  -
Chanel ombre essentielle in No. 84 Lily
Chanel ligne graphique in Noir
Dior mascara "diorshow" in Pro Black

Lips -
Chanel Rouge Coco in No. 422 Olga


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty guys!&#9825;


----------



## CoachGirl12

hidefrommondays said:


> Hi!  I'm new to the forums but I wanted to share my FOTD yesterday for an impromptu photo shoot I did with my friend!  She wanted to do something very fall, but also needed some pictures in flannel for a project she was doing, so I needed a makeup look that was wearable for the autumn-themed pictures in the daytime and could translate for a grungier look with the nighttime shooting we did with the flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> EYES:  I used Lorac Pro palette on my eyes (don't have it in front of me, but I remember using Garnet and Gold on my lid, Taupe in my crease, and Black in my outter v, then Sable and a little bit of Gold on my bottom lash line.  I used Kat von D Tattoo liner in black to create a cat eye on the outter part of my eyes, and then used Estee Lauder Doublewear Liner in black to tightline.  I used Sephora falsies on the top lashes (not sure the exact kind), and Velour Lashes in Lash at First Sight on the bottom for a doll-eyed look.
> 
> 
> 
> BROWS:  I used Anastasia Dip Brow Pomade and NYX Brow Mascara for my brows.
> 
> 
> 
> FACE:  I primed with MAC Prep + Prime + Fix and used Benefit Porefessional.  Then I contoured and highlighted my cheeks/forehead with Anastasia Cream Contour kit and used NYX Wonder Stick to contour my nose.  My skin looked fine without foundation, but after all the contour/highlight I felt it looked too harsh, so I used my Hourglass Skin Tint and buffed it into my skin in between my contouring and highlighting.  Then I added a litttttle bit of Nars Dolce Vita on my cheeks just some slight color, and added Mac Cream Color Base in Shell as a little illuminizer/highlighter (everything was matte otherwise so I needed a little bit on my cheek bones). I set the cream highlight/contour with my Anastasia cream powder kit and then set my whole face with Smashbox Halo Powder.  Then I spritzed Mac Prep+Prime+Fix on my face to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Lips:  I  lined my lips with Mac Stripdown and used Mac Cork on my cupid's bow and filled my lips in with Mac Taupe lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo many products haha but here was my finished look!


U look gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Knicole said:


> Primer: MAC moisture infusion serum
> 
> Foundation: a mix of MAC studio fix, MAC brightening serum, and MAC studio sculpt.
> 
> Eyes: Urban decay Naked2 gold eyeshadow
> 
> Kaat Von D liquid eyeliner
> 
> Blush: MAC mineralize bronzer
> 
> Brows: Makeup Forever Aqua brown taupe
> 
> Lip: MAC chili matte lipstick



U look like Mena Suvari! Pretty!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Yesterday's fotd wearing UD Naked 2 Basics eye shadows and MAC Sin lipstick with currant lipliner


----------



## Chanelpolish

For dinner last night...

Face - 
Chanel Vitalumière Aqua in 12 Beige Rose
Chanel Double Perfection Lumière in 12 Beige Rose
Chanel Joues Contraste in 63 Plum attraction 
Chanel Joues Contraste in 73 Stardust as highlight 

Eyes -
Chanel Harmonie du soir eyeshadow palette
Chanel ligne graphique in noir
Chanel inimitable intense mascara in noir

Lips -
Chanel Rouge Coco in 21 Rivoli


----------



## pbmuffin

Thought it would be fun to post my Halloween FOTD. 




I used a ton of different products, but here were the real stars:

-MAC Carbon eyeshadow
-MAC Black Tied eyeshadow
-MAC Shadowy Lady eyeshadow
-MAC Russian Red lipstick blended with black pigment (created the perfect deep wine color)
-NYX matte white eyeshadow (used a LOT of this)
-NYX wonder stick for contouring
-NYX HD foundation in porcelain
-MAC mineralize skinfinish in light

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Theren

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday's fotd wearing UD Naked 2 Basics eye shadows and MAC Sin lipstick with currant lipliner
> 
> View attachment 3174789



This....wow!


----------



## fendifemale

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday's fotd wearing UD Naked 2 Basics eye shadows and MAC Sin lipstick with currant lipliner
> 
> View attachment 3174789


I &#9825; it!


----------



## hidefrommondays

I know its not what I'm wearing today, but I had alot of makeup looks from this past weekend I wanted to share and I wanted to see everyone's Halloween look.  I did a photoshoot for my friend's halloween project and was really happy with how my makeup turned out, which was alot of fun, with green contacts as well.



Then I went out on Friday and Saturday night as a vampire and a makeup.  I had so much fun DIYing the costumes and doing the makeup!  I love Halloween.


----------



## hidefrommondays

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday's fotd wearing UD Naked 2 Basics eye shadows and MAC Sin lipstick with currant lipliner
> 
> View attachment 3174789




Your skin is flawless!!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Face:
Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Deauville
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Vanilla
Nars Translucent Light Reflecting Setting Powder
Nars bronzer in Laguna
Avon Minerals foundation in Golden Glow

Eyes:
Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown
Too Faced Boudoir Eyes eyeshadows in 'Fuzzy Handcuffs' and 'Voulez-Vous'
Maybelline Hyper Sharp Wing liquid eyeliner
Urban Decay Perversion Mascara

Lips:
MAC Cremesheen lipstick in Creme d'Nude


----------



## Chanelpolish

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Face:
> Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Deauville
> Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Vanilla
> Nars Translucent Light Reflecting Setting Powder
> Nars bronzer in Laguna
> Avon Minerals foundation in Golden Glow
> 
> Eyes:
> Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Dark Brown
> Too Faced Boudoir Eyes eyeshadows in 'Fuzzy Handcuffs' and 'Voulez-Vous'
> Maybelline Hyper Sharp Wing liquid eyeliner
> Urban Decay Perversion Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Cremesheen lipstick in Creme d'Nude
> View attachment 3177027





Beautifully natural!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Chanelpolish said:


> Beautifully natural!




Thank you so much! I'm at a friends wedding today so my makeup for the day is.... not so natural! Haha

I will post my FOTD soon! [emoji1]


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Yesterday I went to a friends wedding!! [emoji2][emoji175][emoji141][emoji546]
So here is my very formal look and all the products I used! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

Face:
Smashbox Photo Finish Face primer
Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer
Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in 'Deauville'
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in 'Vanilla'
Nars Translucent Light Reflecting Setting Powder
Nars Bronzer in 'Laguna'
Smashbox Contour Powder Palette
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in 'Dim Light'
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Highlighter in 'Soft & Gentle'
NYX Baked Mineralized Blush in 'Ladylike'

Brows:
Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Powder Duo in 'Medium Brown'
Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in 'Dark Brown'

Eyes: 
MAC Paintpot in 'Painterly'
'Dust' by Urban Decay (from their Naked3 palette) applied to inner corners
'Sugar Walls' by Too Faced (in their Boudoir Eyes palette) on outer corner
'Lap Dance' by Too Faced (in their Boudoir Eyes palette) in crease
Maybelline Hyper Sharp Wing Liquid Eyeliner in 'Black'
Eylure False Eyelashes in 'Oh Honey'
Lashes applied with Duo Adhesive 
Smashbox Lash Primer
Avon Extra Lasting Mascara (on top lashes)
Essence 'All Eyes On Me' Waterproof Mascara (on lower lashes)

Lips:
Stila Lush Lips Water Plumping Primer
MAC Cremesheen lipstick in Creme Cup
MAC Lipglass in Nymphette

Finished it all off with a few sprays of Urban Decay De-Slick Makeup Setting Spray.
Phew!


----------



## hidefrommondays

I did my friend's makeup today!


----------



## pquiles

I'm posting two FOTD:
Friday - in honor of the fight against pancreatic cancer.  E/s: Purple pigments set from MAC's holiday collection; Lancome blush for contour transition, Balm Mary Lou-manizer in brow bone. 
Cheeks: MAC's Sketch and  Shaft of Gold.
Lips: Estee Lauder Shameless Violet

Yesterday - playing with blue pigments from MAC's holiday collection
Cheeks:  Balm Hot Mama and NARS Albatross on top. 
Lips: NARS Tzigane


----------



## hidefrommondays

My fotd using Lime Crime's Venus palette and Velvetine pumpkin. Don't mind the selfie, I needed a cat nap lolllll


----------



## fendifemale

Very beautiful ladies.


----------



## hidefrommondays

I used my lime crime Venus palette and my Lorac pro, as well as my Mac liner on stripdown and lipstick in taupe!


----------



## Staci_W

Beautiful, I wish I had lips like yours.


----------



## hidefrommondays

Aw thank you so much!! [emoji173]&#65039; if you're talking to me hahaha [emoji15]


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

hidefrommondays said:


> I used my lime crime Venus palette and my Lorac pro, as well as my Mac liner on stripdown and lipstick in taupe!



How stunning!! What a beauty! You've made me go hunt for that very lipstick.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I've been swapping my pricey foundations for Rimmel's Match Perfection foundation in 102 Light Nude which is a much warmer shade for me. 
It's pore blurring, long wear and has SPF 20. 

I teamed it with:
Nars radiant creamy concealer in 'vanilla' 
Rimmel Stay Matte powder in '003 peach glow'
Nars Laguna bronzer
Avon mineralize blush in 'golden glow'
Anastasia Beverly Hills brow duo powder in 'medium brown'
Too Faced eyeshadow in 'fuzzy handcuffs'
Maybelline Hypersharp Wing eyeliner
Essence 'All Eyes On Me' mascara (only $3! Amazing! )
Maybelline Color Sensational lipstick in 'tantalizing taupe'


----------



## hidefrommondays

JourneyEmbracer said:


> How stunning!! What a beauty! You've made me go hunt for that very lipstick.




I highly recommend it!! The formulations awesome, very creamy for a matte lipstick! Also your skin looks flawless!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

hidefrommondays said:


> I highly recommend it!! The formulations awesome, very creamy for a matte lipstick! Also your skin looks flawless!




Thanks so much! I always seem to have troubles with the redness underneath my nostrils as you can see from the photo but oh well! 

I'm always a bit wary of matte lippies. My lips dry and flake like nothing else but if they're on the creamier side, it's worth it! Thanks for the tip honey!


----------



## pquiles

Lancome Teint Idole 24 foundation
Mac Gold pigments from Holiday collectibles and Extra Dimension shadow in Havana
MAC Shaft of Gold and NARS Mata Hari on cheeks


----------



## hidefrommondays

Last nights makeup!


----------



## Chanelpolish

hidefrommondays said:


> Last nights makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200283




Stunning, your skin is flawless!


----------



## hidefrommondays

Chanelpolish said:


> Stunning, your skin is flawless!




Aw thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hidefrommondays

I couldn't take a decent selfie today so I made a goofy face but I used my w7 palette which is an exact dupe for UD Naked2 (with less pigmentation of course) and my kat Von d Lolita liquid lipstick! I also instagrammed a pic of the lipstick


----------



## hidefrommondays

Today I got bored and drew fake freckles on my face haha I used my w7 naked2 dupe palette again with my lime crime velvetine in riot


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Nothing fancy today [emoji5]&#65039;

Naked3 palette on eyes
Nars bronzer
MAC lipstick in Pink Plaid
OPI nails in Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## pquiles

Eyes: Random MAC shadows blended out (old palette)
NARS Soulshine, MAC Gold highlighter
Lips: Dior lip balm topped with MAC Ruby Woo


----------



## jenny70

pquiles said:


> Eyes: Random MAC shadows blended out (old palette)
> NARS Soulshine, MAC Gold highlighter
> Lips: Dior lip balm topped with MAC Ruby Woo
> View attachment 3213509




Very pretty!


----------



## pquiles

Just realized my pic posted upside down. ... oh my.


----------



## hidefrommondays

This is my go to makeup look using the Venus palette and Velvetine lipstick in Shroom from Lime Crime. I love the grungey 90's red eyes and pouty matte lips trend [emoji85]I also just got a new camera so I took too many selfies lol [emoji136]&#127995; I'm realizing that I should've been more careful with the liquid lipstick application but I swear I didn't over line my lips like crazy haha I just didn't take the time to make sure the color was applied evenly.


----------



## loves

this is my first fotd here in tpf

https://www.instagram.com/p/_Q9TvzvNeU/?taken-by=itallendstoday

cushion bb foundation suhlwhassoo in 23
nars loose powder in crystal
some japanese brand liquid eye liner
maybelline volume express mascara in black
mac viva glam miley cyrus 2 lipstick and gloss
mac redd lip liner


----------



## loves

pquiles said:


> Just realized my pic posted upside down. ... oh my.



upside down is great! lol i love your hair btw, it is gorgeous



hidefrommondays said:


> Today I got bored and drew fake freckles on my face haha I used my w7 naked2 dupe palette again with my lime crime velvetine in riot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206604
> View attachment 3206605



great job on the drawn on freckles, they look so real


----------



## hidefrommondays

loves said:


> great job on the drawn on freckles, they look so real




Thank you so much!


----------



## Staci_W

That lipstick is beautiful on you. What is it?


----------



## hidefrommondays

Staci_W said:


> That lipstick is beautiful on you. What is it?




Ah I'm sorry, I wrote everything but I guess I accidentally erased it haha. I used my Lorac pro palette 2 for eyes and Mac plum liner with stone lipstick!


----------



## hidefrommondays

Here is today's makeup, using Mac Nightmoth liner and Anastasia Beverly Hills liquid lipstick in Midnight!


----------



## pquiles

loves said:


> upside down is great! lol i love your hair btw, it is gorgeous
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> great job on the drawn on freckles, they look so real




Thank you.  My Freckles are actually real.. I guess I needed more concealer to hide them [emoji3]


----------



## pquiles

loves said:


> upside down is great! lol i love your hair btw, it is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## loves

pquiles said:


> Thank you.  My Freckles are actually real.. I guess I needed more concealer to hide them [emoji3]



don't hide them, i think they are adorable!


----------



## hidefrommondays

I used the Lime Crime Venus palette and the velvetine lipstick in Salem


----------



## hidefrommondays

My quick lunch date look using my Anastasia self made palette with Mac whirl lipliner and urban decay 1993 lipstick.


----------



## hidefrommondays

Today's makeup! Anastasia self made palette on eyes and Mac currant liner with Anastasia liquid lipstick in sad girl!


----------



## hidefrommondays

Today's makeup using my Lorac pro palette with Mac Currant liner and Lime Crime velvetine in wicked


----------



## hikkichan

Christmas FOTD featuring Shu Uemura x Maison Kitsune palette in Indigo and Estée Lauder foundation and lipstick


----------



## Chanelpolish

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3222021
> View attachment 3222022
> 
> 
> Christmas FOTD featuring Shu Uemura x Maison Kitsune palette in Indigo and Estée Lauder foundation and lipstick




Gorgeous! Beautifully natural!


----------



## Chanelpolish

Christmas Eve make up.

Face-
Le blanc de Chanel base
Perfection lumière velvet in #12 beige rose
Joues contraste blush in #63 plum attraction 

Eyes -
Harmonie du soir eye shadow palette 
Ligne graphique de Chanel liner
L'oréal false lash superstar mascara

Lips -
Rouge allure velvet in #307 l'impatiente


----------



## hikkichan

Chanelpolish said:


> Gorgeous! Beautifully natural!




Thank you!


----------



## hidefrommondays

Today's makeup featuring my sister. Lorac pro palette on eyes with Nyx gold loose pigment and Mac Kiss me quick liner with EL lip envy potion in lethal red


----------



## pquiles

hidefrommondays said:


> View attachment 3222691
> View attachment 3222692
> 
> 
> Today's makeup featuring my sister. Lorac pro palette on eyes with Nyx gold loose pigment and Mac Kiss me quick liner with EL lip envy potion in lethal red




Gorgeous!  Your skills are on point!


----------



## hidefrommondays

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous!  Your skills are on point!




Aw thank you! Your skin looks very flawless in all of your pictures!!

Today's crazy makeup - I used my Anastasia BH Artist palette on my eyes with Mac Nightmoth lipliner and Lime Crime lipstick in Serpentina


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding  palette on eyes
Lips lined with MAC Vino liner and topped with MAC Instigator lipstick.


----------



## kenseysimone

Morphe / 35O palette
Mac / honey love & velvet teddy mixed


----------



## coconutsboston

hidefrommondays said:


> View attachment 3222691
> View attachment 3222692
> 
> 
> Today's makeup featuring my sister. Lorac pro palette on eyes with Nyx gold loose pigment and Mac Kiss me quick liner with EL lip envy potion in lethal red


This look is flawless!


----------



## pquiles

After doing a gorgeous lilac look then having to take it all off due to mascara mishap..Aaarrrrrghhh . ... I kept it really simple on my 2nd attempt.   
MAC Soft Brown on lids
NARS lipstick and a little blush.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> After doing a gorgeous lilac look then having to take it all off due to mascara mishap..Aaarrrrrghhh . ... I kept it really simple on my 2nd attempt.
> MAC Soft Brown on lids
> NARS lipstick and a little blush.



And here's the pic


----------



## pquiles

10 hours after application this morning!!!
Used primarily MAC today.  I felt plummy/purpley.


----------



## hikkichan

Pony Makeup Memebox Orange Blossom palette for eyes 

NARS True Lips Yu Lip pencil


----------



## coconutsboston

pquiles said:


> 10 hours after application this morning!!!
> Used primarily MAC today.  I felt plummy/purpley.
> View attachment 3230810


I like it, the purple shades suit you!


----------



## hikkichan

Eyes: Pony Makeup Memebox Orange Blossom Palette

Lips: 3CE


----------



## kellytheshopper

Eyes: Make Up For Ever Artist Palette #1
Urban Decay Eyeliner in Zero
They're Real Mascara + Primer

Foundation: Smashbox Primer Oil...I LOVE THIS! It's brand new!
Make Up For Ever Ultra HD #118

Lips: Bite Madeira )


----------



## hikkichan

Happy Lunar New Year! This is my FOTD to usher in the new year

Face: Estée Lauder
Lips: Nars
Eyes: Nars
Eyelash: Shu Uemura
Eyeliner and brushes: Inglot


----------



## angiedivina

@angiedivina on IG 

Face: Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation in Tan Deep Honey
Brows: Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Ebony, BrowWiz in Ebony
Eyes: Tarte Tartelette 2 Eyeshadow in Funny Girl
Lips: Anastasia Beverly Hills Liquid Lipstick in Potion topped with Wet 'n' Wild lipstick in Smokin' Hot Pink


----------



## angiedivina

Face: Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation in Tan Deep Honey
Brows: Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Ebony, BrowWiz in Ebony
Eyes: Urban Decay Naked3, Tarte Cosmetics Lights Camera Precision Liner, Dior Diorshow Mascara
Lips: Anastasia Beverly Hills "Crafted" and Covergirl "Look It's Lava!"


----------



## coconutsboston

angiedivina said:


> Face: Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation in Tan Deep Honey
> Brows: Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow Pomade in Ebony, BrowWiz in Ebony
> Eyes: Urban Decay Naked3, Tarte Cosmetics Lights Camera Precision Liner, Dior Diorshow Mascara
> Lips: Anastasia Beverly Hills "Crafted" and Covergirl "Look It's Lava!"


Love your lip colors in the last 2 pics!


----------



## hidefrommondays

I've been dead and haven't posted for a while lol but I'm back again [emoji136]&#127995;

Face: Maybelline Fit Me Matte and Poreless, Maybelline Fit Me Concealer and ABH Contour Kit and Graftobian Banana Cream Pie powder to bake, Nars Dolce Vita blush, Becca Opal Skin Perfector, and set with UD setting spray and Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Dim and Radiant light.

Brows: ABH Brow Wiz and Nyx Brow Mascara

Eyes: Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette, Elf Cream Liner in Black, and Red Cherry Wispies

Lips: NYX Espresso lip liner and Lime Crime Salem velvetine lipstick


----------



## angiedivina

Face: Tarte Cosmetics Amazonian Clay Foundation in "Tan Deep Honey" mixed with Nars Sheer Glow in "Cadiz", MAC Blush "Raizin"

Eyes: Tarte Cosmetics Tartelette Eyeshadow Palette

Lips: Girlactik Matte Lip Paint in "Demure"


----------



## angiedivina

coconutsboston said:


> Love your lip colors in the last 2 pics!



thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

hidefrommondays said:


> View attachment 3282078
> 
> 
> I've been dead and haven't posted for a while lol but I'm back again [emoji136]&#127995;
> 
> Face: Maybelline Fit Me Matte and Poreless, Maybelline Fit Me Concealer and ABH Contour Kit and Graftobian Banana Cream Pie powder to bake, Nars Dolce Vita blush, Becca Opal Skin Perfector, and set with UD setting spray and Hourglass Ambient lighting powder in Dim and Radiant light.
> 
> Brows: ABH Brow Wiz and Nyx Brow Mascara
> 
> Eyes: Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette, Elf Cream Liner in Black, and Red Cherry Wispies
> 
> Lips: NYX Espresso lip liner and Lime Crime Salem velvetine lipstick


Every time I see you FOTD I want to instantly go buy the eye palette that you used! Unfortunately it doesn't matter because I still can't do my eyes like you!


----------



## mkpurselover

angiedivina said:


> Face: Tarte Cosmetics Amazonian Clay Foundation in "Tan Deep Honey" mixed with Nars Sheer Glow in "Cadiz", MAC Blush "Raizin"
> 
> Eyes: Tarte Cosmetics Tartelette Eyeshadow Palette
> 
> Lips: Girlactik Matte Lip Paint in "Demure"


Lady, you are drop dead gorgeous!  Love your makeup looks, and especially that most of the brands you wearing are cruelty free.  I see you have just joined TPF.  Look forward to more !:welcome2:


----------



## Theren

Artistry youth xtend foundation
Artistry translucent powder
Artistry signature color eyeshadow quad in Smokey
MAC eye kohl in smolder
Artistry length and definition mascara
MAC mineralize powder (for highlighter)
Artistry signature color lipstick in daring red


----------



## hidefrommondays

coconutsboston said:


> Every time I see you FOTD I want to instantly go buy the eye palette that you used! Unfortunately it doesn't matter because I still can't do my eyes like you!




Aw! The Too faced palette is amazing though! Pigmentation is great, haven't experienced problems with fall out! And def practice with a lot of blending!!


----------



## coconutsboston

hidefrommondays said:


> Aw! The Too faced palette is amazing though! Pigmentation is great, haven't experienced problems with fall out! And def practice with a lot of blending!!


How different is it from the Lorac Pro 1, Lorac Pro 2 and/or Naked 1? I have a lot of neutrals (but could always be swayed)!


----------



## angiedivina

mkpurselover said:


> Lady, you are drop dead gorgeous!  Love your makeup looks, and especially that most of the brands you wearing are cruelty free.  I see you have just joined TPF.  Look forward to more !:welcome2:



you are very, very kind! thank you  super happy to be on these forums!


----------



## purly

Clinique moisture surge cc cream
Nars g-spot multiple as blush
Diorific state of gold illuminating powder
Diorific mat state of gold lipstick in Fabuleuse
Bronzer and eye shadow from the Too Faced le grande chateau holiday collection
Covergirl intensify me eyeliner 
Covergirl plumpify blast pro mascara

I'm really into the "intensify me" eyeliner lately because it's so darn easy to apply.


----------



## pquiles

I got a couple of new MAC Palettes and brushes and wanted to play.  
YSL Primer
Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H  in shade 460 and 470
MAC xs 15 Mellow Moderns palette
MAC Pro Longwear eyeliner in Blue Stripe
MAC This Could Be Fun blush
MAC Oh Darling highlighter
Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy Matte in Stronger


----------



## purly

Clinique moisture surge cc cream 
Too Faced chocolate bar eyeshadow palette 
Too Faced something about berry blush
Dior glowing gardens illuminating powder
Too Faced melted candy lipstick
Covergirl intensify me eyeliner
Too faced better than sex mascara


----------



## fendifemale

pquiles said:


> I got a couple of new MAC Palettes and brushes and wanted to play.
> YSL Primer
> Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H  in shade 460 and 470
> MAC xs 15 Mellow Moderns palette
> MAC Pro Longwear eyeliner in Blue Stripe
> MAC This Could Be Fun blush
> MAC Oh Darling highlighter
> Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy Matte in Stronger


I love it!


----------



## fendifemale

purly said:


> View attachment 3292874
> 
> Clinique moisture surge cc cream
> Too Faced chocolate bar eyeshadow palette
> Too Faced something about berry blush
> Dior glowing gardens illuminating powder
> Too Faced melted candy lipstick
> Covergirl intensify me eyeliner
> Too faced better than sex mascara


Pretty lippie!


----------



## maye

This is from last week tutorial. Lots of makeup 
This picture is huge!


----------



## Theren

Eyes:
Artistry Pacific lights palate
Artistry Hunter green eyeliner
Artistry volume mascara in blue

Eyebrows:
Artistry eyebrow pen in toupe 

Lips:
Artistry lip liner in berry
Artistry gloss in golden berry

Face:
Artistry CC cream in light
Artistry weightless concealer in light
Artistry exact fit powder 
Artistry loose powder in dark for bronzing
Artistry 3D face powder in sunkissed for highlighter


----------



## floatinglili

pquiles said:


> I got a couple of new MAC Palettes and brushes and wanted to play




Wanted to tell you I just LOVE that lipstick on you!!


----------



## pquiles

floatinglili said:


> Wanted to tell you I just LOVE that lipstick on you!!




Thank you


----------



## anitalilac

pquiles said:


> MAC Ellie Goulding  palette on eyes
> Lips lined with MAC Vino liner and topped with MAC Instigator lipstick.



I love this eye look !


----------



## pquiles

Simple work look.   Pink lips looks good in camo


----------



## coconutsboston

pquiles said:


> I got a couple of new MAC Palettes and brushes and wanted to play.
> YSL Primer
> Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H  in shade 460 and 470
> MAC xs 15 Mellow Moderns palette
> MAC Pro Longwear eyeliner in Blue Stripe
> MAC This Could Be Fun blush
> MAC Oh Darling highlighter
> Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy Matte in Stronger




Flawless! I love that lipstick on you!


----------



## pquiles

Sunday for church-
E/S: MAC's Warm Neutral palette x's 15
Cheeks: MAC Devil and  Life's a picnic blush with Nuance MSF
Lips:MAC Brooke Candy lipstick


----------



## BomberGal

Played around with one of my new lipsticks today.


----------



## pquiles




----------



## kellytheshopper

Bumping this thread...I love and miss it!!! Simple eye with a pop of color on the lips


----------



## coconutsboston

BomberGal said:


> Played around with one of my new lipsticks today.


That red color is amazing on you!


----------



## BomberGal

coconutsboston said:


> That red color is amazing on you!


Thank you! Honestly, I think this red would look amazing on anyone. I usually do not look very good in red lipstick (usually makes my skin tone look too red / pink), but Tatcha's Kyoto red was advertised as suitable for all skin tones and lived up to the claim. When they re-release it again I'll be buying a back up.


----------



## coniglietta

My Sunday fotd~







Face: 
3CE honey chiffon foundation shade #1
Nyx full coverage concealer
Revlon Skinlights 
Nyx matte finishing powder

Eyes:
UD naked basics
UD 24/7 eyeliner
Etude House oh m'eye volume mascara
Rimmel eyebrow pencil

Lips:
Maybelline color elixir caramel infused


----------



## bonjourErin

Estée Lauder double wear light foundation
UD naked concealer
ABH eyebrow definer in dark brown
Nars eyeshadow primer 
Clio (Korean brand) LE softish eyeshadow palette 
Jill Stuart gel glitter shadow in light gold
Laura mercier secret camouflage spot concealer
Tom ford liquid eyeliner
Chanel stylo eyeliner in espresso 
Dior eyelash primer 
Dior blackout mascara
Nars blush in sex appeal
Chanel highlighter
And I can't remember what I put on my lips [emoji29]


----------



## bonjourErin

Estée Lauder double wear light in no.3
Tom ford cocoa mirage eyeshadow quad
Chanel pencil eyeliner in espresso
Burberry blush in cameo
Tarte bronzer in park ave princess
Nars creamy concealer in custard
Laura mercier secret camoflouge in no. 3
Marc Jacobs mirage filter for contour
Dior eyelash primer
Majolica Majorca mascara
Charlotte tilbury lip cheat lip pencil in pillow talk
Mac velvet teddy lipstick 
Nars Turkish delight lipgloss only on center of bottom lip
Chane highlighter
ABH eyebrow definer in medium brown


----------



## ClassicFab

pquiles said:


> ...



Gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## fendifemale

Tried out the new Estee Edit Balm (Caramel). I like it.


----------



## pquiles

Fendifemale... 
Looking good.  I might give it a try too.


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Pquiles! It's light and moisturizing. Plus a fraction of the cost of my TF traceless foundation.


----------



## leslie_x

View media item 1489used the too faced le grand hotel café on the eyes and dusty rose from anastasia beverly hills on the lips 
(click on pic for better quality)


----------



## Trauma

bonjourErin said:


> Mac velvet teddy lipstick


Teddy looks so good on you! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fendifemale

Tried the new Kiss Peony lashes. I'm still in love with Ardell though  .


----------



## Theren




----------



## hikkichan

Keeping it simple today


----------



## Sher123456

May I ask you what foundation mac shade you are?
I'm having difficulty finding the correct shade of other foundations. But was told if I know my mac shade that would help.
I currently wear Tarte deep sand, Lancome 24hr 460/465


----------



## fendifemale

Sher123456 said:


> May I ask you what foundation mac shade you are?
> I'm having difficulty finding the correct shade of other foundations. But was told if I know my mac shade that would help.
> I currently wear Tarte deep sand, Lancome 24hr 460/465


Are you asking me?


----------



## coconutsboston

Sher123456 said:


> May I ask you what foundation mac shade you are?
> I'm having difficulty finding the correct shade of other foundations. But was told if I know my mac shade that would help.
> I currently wear Tarte deep sand, Lancome 24hr 460/465



This website may help - https://findation.com/


----------



## fendifemale

Put the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua to work today. Boy was it hot in Dallas today! HUMID. It really fought the forces and held up.
* btw- wore for 5 hrs


----------

